# How Many Mes Owners Here?



## ronp

When I joined in May of 08 there were only a few here. Now it seems like ther are a lot of people using them.

Chime in and tell us how you like it.


----------



## jamminjimi

I love my MES. As near as I can tell it is like smoking with training wheels. All I have to do is research time and temps. Choose a rub or seasoning and let it rip. My wife and nieghbors enjoy my smokes and think I am a genius. Well except for the wife and well the nieghbors. I bought my MES at Lowes.


----------



## rambler

Love my MES!  I understand there are flaws with this smoker but MES's customer service is second to none.  Bought mine at Calbela's


----------



## rstr hunter

I like mine a lot, however as it's electric and not charcoal I think it doesn't quite get the flavor my Chargriller gives. That said, it's perfect for winter or cold weather smokes or when I don't necessacarily have time to babysit my Chargriller. 

I agree with this statement, however that's not always bad. Just a different tool for a different time or purpose. Would buy another one.


----------



## deltadude

I have had my MES 40" sams ver. since early June 08.  I have learned a lot about smoking.  I have no close friends with either a charcoal or wood smoker so I can't compare. 

For what I wanted at the time, based on convenience, performance, quality, the MES has been a great purchase.


----------



## dennis s

I got mine at Christmas and I really like it. A few of my friends have the same one. Very easy to use and I don't have to baby sit it. I'm new to the world of smoke so I didn't want one that was going to take alot of attention while I'm in training. The one thing I haven't dialed in is when to ad more chips. When it looks like the smoke is thining out, I'll add more chip, but it doesn't seem to take off. Sometimes it seems like it smothers it out. Any suggestions

Thanks


----------



## ronp

Sometimes you need to just twist the chip loader back and forth. Otherwise I open the door for a few to get the element back on.


----------



## jamminjimi

I pull the chip loader and look inside. To see the condition of my chips. I also add chips on the heat cycle.


----------



## xsists

I just purchased my MES 40" 1200 watt with window from Sam's this past weekend.  I have completed one smoke on it so far and have many more planned!  I am going to build a UDS as well so I will be able to compare them.  I chose the MES right now because I am having trouble finding a barrel and I am using the MES to learn about BBQ before I jump in to charcoal.  I also liked the MES because it can smoke from 100-275 which means when/if I use the UDS for large cuts I will still have/use the MES for sausage and jerky smoking.


----------



## insight

Just love this!


----------



## kurtsara

I have the 30 (bought at Cabela's) and the 40 (bought at Sam's) only mine are in inches not feet


----------



## dave from mesa

Same here. 

I like ours but am still working on the smoke thing. Will work it out. Am thinking I will have some good Q coming up.
Thanks for the heads up about Sam's ronp.


----------



## mama's smoke

I bought my 30" from Amazon.  They had the best price since it is off-season. With my Amazon Prime, I was able to get it in two days with free shipping.  I've only smoked leg quarters, but I plan a butt this weekend.


----------



## ryanhoelzer

Poll needs more differentiations of 30" if you're going to have them on the 40".


----------



## 9manfan

I've had mine about a year now, have used it quite often with very good results, but last sunday I was going to smoke some fish and I believe the wiring problem has hit mine, lost temp and had to quit the smoke, I'll try and get her fixed this weekend, but I am planning on buying the new 40" with the 1200 watt burner this year,,,,


----------



## harleyguy

I bought the 40" 1200watt w/window this past Friday at Sams. Can't say yet as to whether I like it or not. Planning on doing a  smoke this weekend. Will post some Qview.


----------



## leosmith78

I don't remember how big it is...I bought it off QVC in '08...they had the best price at the time. Now my bro works at Bass Pro Shop and gets a decent discount on them, should I need to buy another. I'm extremely happy with it. I've replaced the electronic do-hickey once.


----------



## beretta92_fs2003

I love mine.I have a pork butt in it right now smoking with apple.I bought mine off walmarts web site.


----------



## ecto1

I will be an owner this evening when I go pick up one at my local sams.  Thinking of doing a unboxing video and posting on youtube so people can tell me the difference in the models.


----------



## ronp

Good catch.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I guess I wasn't aware that the 30" had any variations.


----------



## bustintires

got mine at wholesale outdoors in lacey wa.  it was on sale for 175.00, plus a srorewide 20% off. and they rung it up rong. ended up out the door for 112.00 plus tax.


----------



## pantherfan83

Love my MES.  It is the 40" SS no window 800w from Sam's.


----------



## chainsaw

I TOO love my MES 

I have heard all the arguments. If you want charcoal go that route. If you have a LIFE then go electric. I have heard about "not enough smoke" until I wonder if one wants to digest a hickory tree.

Does any one else have the defect that you are typing and your script inserts itself 2 lines up? My wife & I have that regularly
SO go for it. You will not notice the difference between charcoal and electric unless you count the hours counting standing there loading charcoal. And sweating.


----------



## ryanhoelzer

There's a 30" analog, digital without window, digital with window, old style vs new style as far as chip loader, etc.


----------



## mnbike

I have the 30" and purchased it at Cabelas. I purchased it after having a charcoal smoker for years and just never being able to get decent food out of it. For years I just stopped smoking for being tired of wasting both my time and food. The MES gave me confidence back in what I'm doing now everyone wonders what I'm gonna smoke next!


----------



## mph

I have a MES 30 and I really like it. I did the 14 hour smokes with the ECB and the butts were great. Everything was great on the ECB. But...if you want some sleep...the MES is the answer. Crumble a little charcoal in with the chips. You'll get the flavor!


----------



## pignit

I couldn't smoke regularly like I do without the MES. I have the new 40" model with the window. Had the older model for a year and I also have the 30" at the fish camp. I think they are a great value for the money and I am smokin up some awesome eatin with mine. Just noticed at Bass Pro this weekend they carry a 30" with the window now. I also have an OK Joe and I really enjoy it too but I can only use it when time allows. I use the MES almost every other day.


----------



## garyt

Don't knock it until you have tried it, a wood fire brings friends together.


----------



## ecto1

Ok so I picked up my MES from SAMS and here is the lowdown on the 3 year warrenty.  If you are a plus member like I am the warranty does not begin until after the manufactures  warranty and you get an extra 12 months added on top of that so for 39 dollars you get the manufactures warranty plus three years plus 12 months for a total of four years and 90 days.


----------



## gnubee

I have the 30" digital model I got from Canadian tire store for $200.
its in its 3rd season. I sure hope it doesn't burn out because I can't afford to replace it. I also have a charcoal burner and a gasser. Each has its place. I even have a small Cobb Charcoal Cooker which gives the best flavour and the best smoke rings for the cheapest cost, it uses 6 briquettes for a 1 1/2 hour smoke.

For convienience and almost set it and forget it you cannot beat the MES.


----------



## allen

I enjoy having my MES 40"S.S. I just wished they came out with the 1200w. 3 years ago, but it does what I want it to.


----------



## marty catka

I own the 30" model purchased at Cabela's. 800 watt element, digital control. Works great, best for use in this cold weather, like others have said, not having to babysit a my CG.  Have experienced the same issue with the digital controller in the cold weather, having to warm it up, so after my last smoke with it, I just rmoved it from the unit and stored it indoors.  I will have to contact customer service as my controller seems to be off by about 40 degrees.  Otherwise I am happy with the results.


----------



## tjohnson

Awesome!

Got mine at Cabelas, ONLY because SAMS did not have them in yet.

No complaints, but an improvement would be a switch, so it could run at 600 watts and 1200 watts as needed.  I think it would improve the ability of this unit to smoke at low temps.


Todd


----------



## kevin13

I bought my first smoker, a 30" MES, from Cabelas a few years back and have enjoyed smoking with it and have turned out some very tasty grub.  Just recently, I bought the new 40" 1200watt MES from Sam's.  While I've seasoned it, I have smoked anything in it yet as life got in the way.  

I sold my 30" to my buddy so he could get into smoking.  He keeps opening the door to smell the hickory.....I think he's hooked already.


----------



## wsmsteveo

I bought a 40" Stainless from Bass Pro. The first one i picked up worked decent until I ripped the 'wood chip tray' ring right out of the side of the thing. After bringing that back, the second one had a computer malfunction and wouldnt hold the temperature correctly, it was off by approx 40 degrees which really messed some smokes up. Needless to say I brought it back for a refund and looked elsewhere. I ended up ordering a 22" Weber Smokey Mtn when they first were produced and havent looked back since. This smoker is amazing, slightly over priced, but holds a temp for a good 6-7 hours when doing brisket or shoulders. The only thing i dont like is when i use the bottom rack i need to take the top rack out to access anything down there. hm now im getting hungry but the weather up here in Mass has been absolutely terrible lately, bring on spring already.


----------



## bgcorn

I have the 30" MES and I love It! My wife purchased it from QVC. It was my Christmas gift.


----------



## Bearcarver

Bought my 30" MES at Cabela's. Liked it enough to buy one for my son for Christmas.


Bearcarver


----------



## tony111

I got mine at Sams over 3 yrs ago in the fall. They were puting away the summer stuff and had it maked down to $225.00 40" stainless. I have done ribs ,venison hams, pork hams , summer sausage, bologna,squirrels,
beef and pig tongues, salmon, chickens and turkeys and all kinds of jerkey.
For someone that had never smoked before this has been a user friendly tool. I have recived all my guidence from the good people here.
After reading the post about the wiring problem I pulled mine down a few weeks ago and did find it in need of repair. Quick and simple thanks to all the post on this site.
I love mine and would not hesitate buying another when the time comes.


----------



## tjw in kans

got the 30" digital 2 years ago at local cabelas w/$20. off coupon. the improvements back then were better door latch and addition of the top vent. use it about every other week, even in the winter. store it in shed, and have always brought controller in the house after use, no issues with it so far.


----------



## gruelurks

I have two 30" MES at the moment, one is the newest remodel I got at Bass Pro during Black Friday 2009, the other is a model from the year prior that I got from Lowes. I put the newer one away until spring hits here in MI and have been abusing the older one all winter long after a rebuild. I have to admit that rewiring the older model with hi-temp wiring seems to have made a significant change in it's ability to heat and retain heat.


----------



## jomama2

Single mom here....  love smoked meat and decided I wasn't going to wait for friends to make it...  Bought the 40" from Sam's Club and it's scheduled to be delivered today!!!!!  Am sooo excited.  One of the guys I work with just bought one online too.  Plan on "breaking it in" tonight with my first smoke tomorrow of pork butts.  Wish me luck.  Will post pics when I figure out how to.... will welcome all stories and suggestions!!!!


----------



## smokingriley

Well I guess I can add My name to the List. Just got the 40" at Sam's. Last night seasoned her up and will smoke something this weekend!


----------



## barflyngrill

I have one and I love it!! I know its not the real thing but its close enough. I have 2 young children so I dont have a lot of extra time. (you parents know what Im talkin' about!) I got a MES because my Mom got one and she loves hers. My sister followed suit and she loves hers as well. Cant wait to dust mine off and use it tomorrow!!


----------



## brae

Just ordered a 30" four rack from amazon.  $194.00 with free shipping.  I can not wait!  I will be checking out ya'lls recipe's this weekend to see what I am gonna do first.  Being stupid, I keep thinking of pastrami (Rivet's) but will settle on a butt the first time I do believe.  Will let cha know.


----------



## athabaskar

I got my 40" w/window from Sam's a week ago. Shakedown cruise was yesterday with a huge butt, a pizza fatty, and some awesome Laotian sausages we scored at an Asian market on Saturday. I'm really impressed at the ease in using it after the last ten years or so with my New Braunfels offset. I was a little too goosey to take pictures of the first attempt, but everything turned out perfect. Best fatty I ever made, and the butt took forever but rendered completely while still moist. Laotian sausage is out of this world. I love this smoker.


----------



## dave from mesa

Plz explain. Why do you feel it's not the real thing?


----------



## orlandosmoking

Picked up 2 of the "new" 30" 800 watt from Bass Pro on black Friday for $139 each. (gave one to my brother) 
Absolutely love mine and use it one or two times a week since I got it.
Wish I had the 40" to accomodate all the extra meat my friends want me to smoke for them.


----------



## phil brown

I think he's saying it's not a "real" smoker because it's not a stick burner.

I humbly disagree. I had to wait a week and a half for dry enough weather to fire up my new MES, and the results were fantastic. I can get good flavor, good texture, and yes, even _a smoke ring_ with it - it's real enough for me.


----------



## dave from mesa

Stick burner shmick burner. Come try my BBQ and tell me that it's not real. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





thanks for the explanation Phil.


----------



## mama's smoke

Glad to see more women on this forum.  You will absolutely love this smoker and soon become an addict.......to the forum, as well as to what you can do with your MES.  My trips to the grocery begin with the meat dept.  If it's on sale, I buy it for later.  I teach high school English, and don't have a lot of time to smoke.  My biggest problems -- not peeking and patiently waiting for the correct internal temp.  Get a Maverick ET-73 thermometer.  It will make things much easier for you.  And don't forget the Qviews.


----------



## ecto1

I second that ask everyone that loved my last brisket or pulled pork if it lacked flavor and they may look at you funny.


----------



## mythmaster

Got my 30" online from Wally World.  Haven't used it yet -- planning a Prime Rib for Sunday. :)  Also planning to do a ham for Easter and some ribs for the next weekend.  Can't wait!


----------



## beer-b-q

Bought a new 40" 1200 watt from Sam's Club last Wednesday, Going to unpack and season tomorrow, Monday,  Going to sell the Bradley and take my losses...


----------



## tjohnson

Beer-B-Q

AND THE CROWD GOES WILD!

What's 1st on your list for your new smoker?


Todd


----------



## oneshot

I got the 30" MES from Cabelas and I really, really like it!!!!! It turns out some great tasting chow.
But I gotta say that I absolutely LOVE my Traeger!!!!!
I also use the MES when I wrap stuff in foil after being smoked in the Traeger, it saves me from using my wood pellets just to finish off the heat process....


----------



## ryanhoelzer

Yeah, I've done a few cooks starting in the charcoal offset and then foiling and finishing in the MES.  Cheaper and easier on fuel and don't have to babysit it.


----------



## baboy

I have the 30" from Cabelas, I wish I knew how much I would like it so I could have purchased the 40"


----------



## toasterdood

Just bought the MES 30' and LOVE IT ..Was $200 bones at Cabela's ...It is nice to be able to let it do its thing and not have to check temps all the time...


----------



## hannibal

I just got mine (30") from Cabela's. I seasoned it and am cooking a brisket in it right now. I will know for sure in a few more hours how well I like it, but right now it is smelling awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Not sure when you bought yours exactly, but take your reciept back to the store and get a credit. It is now online at Cabelas.com for $149. I got mine from the store yesterday and they price matched it to the web price.


----------



## toasterdood

I got it from Cabelas..The one you purchased does it have the Top Air vent?


----------



## jsdspif

I like my 30" . I ordered one from Cabelas and got the tracking and it said it had shipped so I went and bought a pork butt or something and I never got the smoker , ups said it got put on a truck to California , but I already had meat to smoke , so I made about a 2 hour drive to Cabelas to get one and my credit card was declined , but I had just used it across the street fromthe store to get gas and it worked . I then wrote them a check and the person wouldn't take that so I asked for a manager and explained all the trouble I was going through to get my smoker so he called somebody to ask about my order of the first smoker that I never got and then he took my check and apologized so I then made my way back home . The only bad thing about the smoker was after using it 4 or 5 times I had to do the "terminal" repair thing . I'd say that was / is the only thing I don't like about it along with my wood chips don't burn to ash but I still get plenty of smoke .


----------



## skillet

So after reading through this thread I decided I needed another smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Got the MES 40" with the window in fact, from Sams (299) as everyone as suggest, yesterday. It is the 1200 watt element, Model #20070810. It is as advertised, and I'm pleased with it so far, got up this morning and seasoned it, and threw in a entire pork butt and brisket, about 1pm today, it looks good and smells good. 

Like the wood loader concept, nice to be able to stoke wood without opening up the hatch, I agree with others that a smoke daddy or some other external smoke generator would be a pleasant addition. I've put wood in about every hour give or take.

While looking over closer, I did notice and some minor marred spots, on the unit, really no big deal but I wondered if it was a refurb.

Also had to tweak the drip lip on the bottom of the inside door (the V), when the drip pan was perfectly aligned with the hole, the door couldn't close because it hit the lip, so I gently bent it up a little.

Then I remember when I took it out it was just wrapped in plastic around the unit and after inspecting it closer in the sunlight noticed in the corners of the window some of that blue film plastic you usually see on "new" stainless steel appliances.

Not sure but I'm guessing they had a lot of the 800 watters sitting around and retro fitted them with the 1200 watt version? or a refurb? Not a big deal to me, it works good and is smoking away great.

Just wondered if anyone else noticed this?








All in all I like the unit and looking forward to using it a lot!


----------



## eman

Nice pics , But i hate seeing a clean smoker. Get that thing dirty and show us the pics.


----------



## kre756

I purchased mine at Lowe's. Love it so far.


----------



## twothphry

I walked into Cabelas the day before Mother's Day to buy a new fishing vest. They didn't have what I wanted so I strolled past the cooking section and saw a MES on sale. Bingo! And I didn't have to pay shipping costs.
I told my wife I bought it for her for Mother's Day but it really was for me. Luckily, I had bought her a present so I covered my tush. I've run the break in cycle and am looking forward to giving the bad boy a run for its money this weekend.
I bought a MES on the recommendation of people on this board.


----------



## controlfade

I bought the 40" from sam's also. I have to say, that while this unit is very easy to use the quailty of food it produces is far from any charcoal smoker. I  actually am in the process of converting it to a side firebox and removing the heating element and installing the bbq guru digi-q fan system.


----------



## dale5351

I bought my MES30 4-5 years ago at a place called Barbeque Delux, a store which has since closed its doors (at least in this area).  At the time I bought it the various reviews talked about how the "magnetic seal" broke down quickly.  BBQ Delux had a model that had a door latch.  Bass Pro, Walmart etc all had the models with no such latch.  As you all now know, all of them have the latch.

Even though I've had to repair the electrical connections to the heating element twice now, I am still happy with it.


----------



## cruizer

After almost 2 years finally had to do the fix. No worries at all and was ready for it just to lazy to do it before it failed. Most of the time was spent just cleaning it up as I don't clean very often except for the grates. Great unit !!


----------



## hkeiner

I used to have a Brinkman All-in-One bullet style gas smoker for ribs, butt, turkey legs, etc. but it was a pain to use. I had to adjust the gas valve constantly (the smoker temp would change with the wind conditons, the sun conditions, or just randomly it seemed) and adding wood required lifting most of the unit (along with the meat) up off the burner stand each time. After a year or so  I just stopped using it because it was no fun. A short while ago my wife asked why I didn't use the smoker anymore and I explained. She then asked why I didn't just go out and buy a better smoker. Duh. That kicked off an on-line research project by me to find a better smoker. I came across this forum, which spoke highly of the MES, along with posts on mods, the A-MAZE-N smoker, and other related stuff. I decided that I wanted a MES and got the MES 40 (with window, 1200W element, and all stainless steel body) and love it. No more hassles with controlling the temps and the AMNS makes controlling the smoke easy too. I don't think I would have gotten an MES (or any other new smoker for that matter) if not for this forum. The MES rocks as an easy to use hot smoker!!!  The all stainless steel body makes it a very attractive smoker too, in my opinion. It was purchased at Cabelas.


----------



## fredr500

I have the 30", no-smoke fix was to ship today, Amaze-N-Smoker (sp?) is due Wednesday.

To get the no-smoke fix just took 2 emails to customer service, and if I had been smart enough to include model and serial number in the first a singel email would have done it. 

Got it at Lowes, was priced at $199, I showed them the Amazon $179 price on my iPhone and they dropped it to $155, so with tax it was still less than Amazon with free shipping and no tax.

After 6 racks of baby backs, 4 lbs sirloin tip, 9 lbs of pork loin and a 15 lb turkey I am a happy camper.  The new smoke generator should make it even better.

If you are a Facebook user be sure to "like" Masterbuilt there and get their tips and contests.

Fred


----------



## jongonz70

Got my 30" with a window on Black friday 2010 at bass pro shop! I LOVE IT!!! great piece of machinery.


----------



## stovebolt

Got a MES 40 SS with window for Christmas. I need the chip pan fix but I love it otherwise. Nice to look at, works well.


----------



## pintobean

stovebolt said:


> Got a MES 40 SS with window for Christmas. I need the chip pan fix but I love it otherwise. Nice to look at, works well.




Yep, same here.


----------



## harlanr3

I have an 30 inch analog with legs and a 1500w element.so far so good.The only PITA is you have to open it up to add chips but it seems to recover pretty quickly.


----------



## pote05

Just got my MES 40 on Christmas Eve... Works great

Also just came in today to help me even more my new Maverich ET-73 Remote Smoker Thermometer


----------



## pote05

WHat is the FIX??????????


----------



## les3176

I just got my mes 30 for xmas.it was orders from cabelas.So far i have use it three times  for snacksticks,and twice for bacon wrapped shrimp.No big smokes in it yet,but i will try a butt or brisket soon.It is very simple to use,holds temp well,as long as you dont open the door.Its a very welcome addition to my other smokers.


----------



## theracenut

Question for long time owners of the MES 40. How does the glass hold up? I assume it has double pane glass...does it stain and cloud between the glass after years of use?


----------



## gobrowns

I have the 30" - NON Digital readout model. The Misses bought it for me for Xmas from QVC. Used it twice so far and LOVE IT. Planning ribs this weekend!


----------



## ptburnett68

I have the MES 40 and I am in love!!!!


----------



## flyweed

I am a MES owner..I have a 30" model 20070106...it only has a 650 watt heating element.  I did add a smoke daddy to it for colder smokes.


----------



## weaponx88

I have the 30" Black w/ Digital and LOVE it so far.

Had it for one season so far and no real issues as of yet.


----------



## harlanr3

GoBrowns said:


> I have the 30" - NON Digital readout model. The Misses bought it for me for Xmas from QVC. Used it twice so far and LOVE IT. Planning ribs this weekend!


That's The one I have.I really like it so far.but I'm just a newbie.


----------



## stovebolt

More details. I started with ECB charcoal job many years ago. Converted it to electric with three 500w charcoal starters so I could get some regulation by adding or subtracting elements. worked well and got me hooked on watt-burners. My stainless 40 1200w with window did great on the first 2 smokes except for not wanting to burn up the chips and needed lots of tending to keep it smoking. Today called customer service and the retro-fit chip-holder kit is being sent so that problem should be history. I have made a canister type smoke generator and am about to make a maze type to try out one of these days so it can be nearly set and forget. this unit was bought at Academy Sports. I think I'm going to love this smoker. Best thing since pockets for shirts.

 Chuck


----------



## losyeny

30"  like it a lot, especially after I got the AMAZEN.  bought at Cabelas on a special.


----------



## stovebolt

chainsaw said:


> I TOO love my MES
> 
> I have heard all the arguments. If you want charcoal go that route. If you have a LIFE then go electric. I have heard about "not enough smoke" until I wonder if one wants to digest a hickory tree.
> 
> Does any one else have the defect that you are typing and your script inserts itself 2 lines up? My wife & I have that regularly
> SO go for it. You will not notice the difference between charcoal and electric unless you count the hours counting standing there loading charcoal. And sweating.


 I have had the same problem. It took forever for me to post a message with q-view yesterday. I noticed that when this happens I have no cursor showing. After rebooting and trying it again yesterday it was still messing up until I clicked on "clear" below the message box before I started and the first thing I noticed was I now had a cursor and it worked fine. Hope this helps. I posted a message yesterday (see "I guess I'm not smart enough") about this very thing. I guess it's just us. I use Firefox. How about you?


----------



## woody2140

30' MES with window and digital readout. purchased thru Cabela's, got it for 290 with shipping but had a 100 gift card from work for my 10 yr anniv. so i paid out of pocket 190. so far i love it, pretty much set it and forget it.


----------



## pote05




----------



## hkeiner

"What is the "FIX" you all speak of???" Your question is off-topic for this thread. That may be why you did not get a reply the first time you asked. You will likely have better luck searching/posting elsewhere on the Electric Smoker forum. Hint: wood tray upgrade kit


----------



## papagreer

I have a MES Stainless 40 with window. Thing is awesome...especially with the combo of the AMazeN. I highly recommend the AMazeN Smoker to any of the MES owners here. I know a lot of you have one, but if you dont...buy it. You wont be disappointed. 

Chris


----------



## breakwater

I have a 30" black one that was purchased for me by my wife.  It works great.  I would like something different, not because of any problems with this product, but I might need something larger because our family members have started to ask me to smoke things a lot more in the last few weeks.


----------



## stephenh

30" digital black, no window, model 20070910. My Smoke Daddy Big Kahuna modification is in this thread: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/97076/my-mes-big-kahuna-modification#post_544388

I like it better than the gas multifunction smoker/grill/fryer combination units I previously had (and wore out) from Brinkmann and MasterBuilt. It may not be perfect, but it performs quite well for hot smoking and with the BK mod, for cold smoking as well.


----------



## smokeamotive

I have the 40" w/ black sides and stainless door w/window and remote control. I think we will become great friends.


----------



## eman

theracenut said:


> Question for long time owners of the MES 40. How does the glass hold up? I assume it has double pane glass...does it stain and cloud between the glass after years of use?


Not double pane that i can tell .Just tempered glass.

 If you get a scraper that uses single edge razor blades and scrape the heavy  stuff off you can keep it clean w/ some vinegar .


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokeamotive said:


> I have the 40" w/ black sides and stainless door w/window and remote control. I think we will become great friends.




Very well said !

Bear


----------



## mrrmobile

I picked up my MES 40 at Sam's Club.  I absolutely LOVE it!!  I will not go back to a charcoal smoker again!  I just can't say enough good things about it!


----------



## theracenut

Got my MES 40 yesterday. It had some slight damage to top control plastic case had a piece broken off, looked like one of the wheels got loose inside duing shipping and did the damage. Nothing that will keep i from working. I guess I will call Masterbuilt and get it replaced. It came from Sams and has the small smoker box. Is the upgraded large smoker box hard to come by?

But I am officially an MES 40 owner. Can't wait to get something in it smoking.


----------



## cartz1

just got the smoker box retro. simple as a phone call, model and serial number and 7 days later, a retro kit. did some babybacks w/o the retro and got some decent smoke, so can't wait to see the diff. i used my smoker in the teens and everything worked fine.


----------



## swmo

I just bought a 30, with the remote.  I've used a 20# Sausage Smoker insulated for 15 years, but I got tired of fighting the temperature control.  I also have a GOSM that while easier to control, is still touchy.  I'm hoping the new unit will solve my temperature control problems, and I'm not too proud to use the remote either.


----------



## Bearcarver

SWMO said:


> I just bought a 30, with the remote.  I've used a 20# Sausage Smoker insulated for 15 years, but I got tired of fighting the temperature control.  I also have a GOSM that while easier to control, is still touchy.  I'm hoping the new unit will solve my temperature control problems, and I'm not too proud to use the remote either.




LOL  "Pride cometh before a fall", but good smoked food cometh easy with a remote control.

Bear


----------



## bacca

cartz1 said:


> just got the smoker box retro. simple as a phone call, model and serial number and 7 days later, a retro kit. did some babybacks w/o the retro and got some decent smoke, so can't wait to see the diff. i used my smoker in the teens and everything worked fine.




I received my 40" MES 1200 watt just about a week ago. Looking forward to using it soon. What issues are they having with the smoker box?

Thanks Bacca


----------



## rjp123

I just bought a MES 30" analog from Cabelas (http://www.masterbuilt.com/prod-smokers-analogue.html)!  It was on sale for $159 including shipping.

Once the weather gets warmer I can't wait to get smokin'!


----------



## smokyjeep

.


----------



## lupus

New to the forum and new to smoking

Picked up the 30" rigged up for Australian power from Misty Gully in Australia

Only got it early in the year, and truth be told, haven't actually opened the blasted box. With the flood situation and the sudden food shortages, I haven't had a chance to actually look at the item. Which is a darn shame since I was all excited about the purchase over the xmas period.


----------



## porked

I have a good sized charcoal/wood smoker, but picked up an electric MES this Winter. I have to be honest, this MES does a great job in my opinion. When you couple it with an a-maze-n smoker, it's pretty hard to beat. Now, if I'm doing a couple of butts and briskets, the wood smoker is the choice, but when I just want to do a chicken, turkey breast, a pair of fatties or stuffed peppers, I will go with the MES everytime. Bought it at Lowes for $179. and so far I positively love it.


----------



## birdman1099

I just picked up a MES 30 last week from Lowes.  Digital, no window.  I have only used it twice, but I seem to have a problem.  I noticed whan I drop a load of chips in, the smoke billows quite quickly.  This morning I ooked into the side hole to look at them and they were on fire.  I thought the 2 previous smokes I did tasted a bit "off" but I thought maybe I was using too much wood.  Now I know.  Anyone else having this issue or just me....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If I can get past this issue, I bet I'll love it !!!!


----------



## SmokinAl

Birdman1099 said:


> I just picked up a MES 30 last week from Lowes.  Digital, no window.  I have only used it twice, but I seem to have a problem.  I noticed whan I drop a load of chips in, the smoke billows quite quickly.  This morning I ooked into the side hole to look at them and they were on fire.  I thought the 2 previous smokes I did tasted a bit "off" but I thought maybe I was using too much wood.  Now I know.  Anyone else having this issue or just me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can get past this issue, I bet I'll love it !!!!


Get an AMNS, I have the 40 w/window, and haven't used the chip drawer in months.


----------



## swamp puppy

Just got the old style 30" (no window) a few weeks ago and so far i love it.  I've done Ribs and a Loin and both came out great.  Very easy for the beginner to use.  I just popped a pork belly in about 5 minutes ago and hope to have some tremendous bacon here in about 2 hours.  I am sure the end result will be more a function of the quality of the belly and the cure/seasoning than the smoking, but it looks good so far.

I ordered an AMNS to use pretty much specifically for smoking cheese at this point and i am excited for it to get here (tracking number says today is the day).  I feel like the combination of the ease of use of the MES and the versatility the AMNS will give me should have me set for all my smoking needs for a long time to come!

-Ed


----------



## porked

Birdman1099 said:


> I just picked up a MES 30 last week from Lowes.  Digital, no window.  I have only used it twice, but I seem to have a problem.  I noticed whan I drop a load of chips in, the smoke billows quite quickly.  This morning I ooked into the side hole to look at them and they were on fire.  I thought the 2 previous smokes I did tasted a bit "off" but I thought maybe I was using too much wood.  Now I know.  Anyone else having this issue or just me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I can get past this issue, I bet I'll love it !!!!


Did you soak the chips? If not try that. Before I bought the AMNS, I really had no problem with the chips, other than every 45 minutes you had to reload. With the AMNS, that problem is solved. The MES 30 works well, especially for the money.


----------



## jwsailor

Bacca said:


> I received my 40" MES 1200 watt just about a week ago. Looking forward to using it soon. What issues are they having with the smoker box?
> 
> Thanks Bacca


According to the folks at Masterbuilt the smoker box upgrade only applies to the MES30


----------



## pawoodswalker

Doing My first Smoke in MES tommorow cant wait.


----------



## southensmoker

Got mine at lowes

And I do like it...  Thinking of getting a bigger one or just building one out of an old frig


----------



## dauber

Just purchased. Testing this weekend with a Boston Butt.  Old propane smoker gas value broke and looking for new valve. In the meantime I wanted to try an electirc version.= so I took a chance on the MES 40 w/window.


----------



## daveomak

I've had the MES 30 about a month. Chicken was first, Kosher dogs wrapped in bacon 2nd and cheesse third. I works flawlessly.

Thanks to all the folks here who have posted their experiences when using this smoker. Their posts are why it is on my patio now.


----------



## smoker21

I bought a 40 with a window and have used it 5 times so far and have had great luck.  Brisket was first (YUM).  Chicken a couple of times.and babybacks (YUM YUM!!!) twice.

Looking for more brine & rub ideas.

Worth every penny!

JD


----------



## johnbphotos

Bought an MES 40 this year. Having a bit of a time getting used to it. So far I ruined a $45 prime rib and $30 worth of ribs but had an awesome salmon smoke. Smoking a meatloaf today.

I found on mine that the temps are off quite a bit (10-20 deg) so I'm running my own digital therms and trusting them not the MES.

Other than that I like it a lot.


----------



## vernski

Anyone having problems with their Mes, PM Darryl the MES Tech-guy via this forum use the search. I had a few problems with my MES 30 and Darryl solved them. He replaced the control that was reading a error message when the temp was below 32*, now works fine. Then the chips were just turning to charcoal and not burning up to ash, so he replaced the fire box and chip tray. Now it works as it should. And I'm a happy smoker Thanks Darryl....Vernski


----------



## Bearcarver

johnbphotos said:


> Bought an MES 40 this year. Having a bit of a time getting used to it. So far I ruined a $45 prime rib and $30 worth of ribs but had an awesome salmon smoke. Smoking a meatloaf today.
> 
> I found on mine that the temps are off quite a bit (10-20 deg) so I'm running my own digital therms and trusting them not the MES.
> 
> Other than that I like it a lot.


Yup,

I guess there are very few smokers that have accurate therms built in.

You are doing exactly what you should do.

The digital remotes are more accurate, can be checked easily, and can be put close to the meat, so the area you are measuring is the area your meat is setting in.

Sorry about your Prime Rib & Ribs!

Bear


----------



## bustintires

just put another mes on layaway at cabelas. found a 40" s.s. with glass door, meat probe and remote for 245.00 in the bargain cave, has a small ding on the side and missing the chip feeder. shouldnt have any problem replacing the feeder. my bride and i have gotten so much use out of our 30 for the last couple years that we are really lookin forward to the new arrival.. gunna need a bigger deck as i will not retire any of our other units. it will be cramped with the 5 burner perfect flame grill, mes 30 and 40, uds, sideburner new braunsfeld and the camp chef double burner range, but it is still cozy.


----------



## slideman

This MES 30 is my first smoker.  The first thing I ever smoked was an 8 1/2 lb brisket, and that was about 3 weeks ago.  I invited over a bunch of the family and everone loved it.  I have 4lbs of pok loin in the refregerator right now that I will turn into bacon later this week.  I got the MES at Amazon because of the free shipping etc.  So far I like this smoker a lot but I am gathering the parts for a barrel smoker.  We all need a project --Right?


----------



## Bearcarver

slideman said:


> This MES 30 is my first smoker.  The first thing I ever smoked was an 8 1/2 lb brisket, and that was about 3 weeks ago.  I invited over a bunch of the family and everone loved it.  I have 4lbs of pok loin in the refregerator right now that I will turn into bacon later this week.  I got the MES at Amazon because of the free shipping etc.  So far I like this smoker a lot but I am gathering the parts for a barrel smoker.  We all need a project --Right?




LOL---Hey guys---We hooked another one!

Bear


----------



## squirrel

I'm sad to say, but I don't like mine. I don't get the smoke flavor I want and it's a pain in the arse to clean. The window is useless to me, and cleaning it takes more time than it's worth. (Though I have found the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser works wonders on it)  I'm saving up for a Lang. Oh yea, slightly used MES for sale! LOL!


----------



## afredmc

I got the analog 30" smoker and i like it. Although it is my first smoker. I dont have all the bells and whistles like the set and forget or the window but just like automobiles the extras sometimes mean extra problems. i've done tukeys, chickens ribs, pork shoulder, and alot of the ideas the generous people from this website post and havent had any complaints.


----------



## double rl

I bought mine at home depot got great deal last one in stock.Ribs are better than ever but still struggling with butts.Smoking time is great still not satisfied with butts and chicken.Double RL


----------



## shamong9

Love my MES 30, wife got from QVC as a Christmas gift.  I have it on a cart .and a shelf to hold my work equipment.


----------



## jeffjax

*New to the MES 30* but not to smoking meat. I have dabbled with homemade smokers made out of old gas grills and using metal boxes with wood chips in gas grills.

My wife bought it on Amazon.com and gave it to me for Christmas.  It was funny it arrived and she went out on the front porch and wrapped it and then had me bring it into the house and put it by the tree I thought she had bought me a *safe* as *heavy* as it was bringing it into the house.

Well my 1st attempt I did not know about this site, and I decide to smoke a turkey, I'll just say it turned out to be *Turkey Jerky* the dog would not even eat!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Brine what's that? But after that fiasco, I found this site. Thank God for small miracles.

My* MES 30 *quit smoking good after 3rd time used somehow it was not getting the chips to smoke, So I called the 1-800 # and talked to a nice lady and we went thru some trouble shooting things that I had already done. Then she said she would send me a retro kit to fix the problem (a larger smoking chip box) it covered the heating element completly.

Now everything works great again. Some one told me on the Roll Call forum to cover the chip box and the drip tray (poke a hole were it goes outside) with foil, that works great for easy clean up.

I did the 5day course and printed it out for farther reading. I think this site is great and the people here are very nice 

and helpful.


----------



## garyt

And you will be happy you did, there is an 84 for sale for $3300 and it has a gas assist log lighter


----------



## garyt

Squirrel said:


> I'm sad to say, but I don't like mine. I don't get the smoke flavor I want and it's a pain in the arse to clean. The window is useless to me, and cleaning it takes more time than it's worth. (Though I have found the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser works wonders on it)  I'm saving up for a Lang. Oh yea, slightly used MES for sale! LOL!




And you will be happy you did, there is an 84 for sale for $3300 and it has a gas assist log lighter


----------



## allen

I still have my 40in. that I bought about 4-5 yrs, ago, can't remember but have had no problems with it.Temp or anything else, knock on wood. I keep it inside. I use it when I have enough meat to fill all 4 racks.


----------



## biaviian

Got my new MES 40" 1200 with window.  Seasoned it early morning then let it cool.  I smoked two sausages for dinner along with an onion and peppers.  They onion and peppers had way too much smoke and I learned that the bourbon barrel (while AMAZING for sharp cheddar cheese) is horrible for vegetables.  I then finished the sausages sauteed in my spicy BBQ sauce and put it on a potato roll with a [locally made] smoked sharp white cheddar, shaved.  It was amazing.  I plan on doing a mixed feast next week to truly break it in.  I wish the cord was longer.  That is my only complaint.  The insulation is amazing.  Very cool to the touch at 275


----------



## bigjohn23

Just bought me a MES 40 at sams, my first smoker, have been reading on here for about 2 weeks, so it it time to try and smoke some ribs, the smoker is breaking in now, will start ribs in the morning

bigjohn


----------



## meat head

Hey forget all of the propane,electric,natural gas or what ever B.S., they are for beginners that don't know what cooking is all about.Spend your money on a wood smoker that uses split tember to cook with.The rewards are awesome.If you have one built for yourself as i did or go to lang you will never regret it . So go for it gal.Sell that peice of crap and buy a wood smoker.It takes alot more skill to cook with a wood smoker but you will be a happy lady when you do. Get one and enjoy.!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Meat Head said:


> Hey forget all of the propane,electric,natural gas or what ever B.S., they are for beginners that don't know what cooking is all about.Spend your money on a wood smoker that uses split tember to cook with.The rewards are awesome.If you have one built for yourself as i did or go to lang you will never regret it . So go for it gal.Sell that peice of crap and buy a wood smoker.It takes alot more skill to cook with a wood smoker but you will be a happy lady when you do. Get one and enjoy.!!!


So we're all ladies & you are the Man.

A little strong for your first post, don't you think?

I was going to tell you to go to Roll Call to introduce yourself, but I changed my mind.

Bearcarver


----------



## pawoodswalker

Well I'm Fairly new to this site also. I have been smoking for about 3 yrs so fairly new to smoking to. I enjoy my UDS but I love the convenience of My MES.And as far as what smoking is all about. For me it is doing something that I enjoy and also enjoy watching other people taste my Efforts. So I guess I'll be a beginner for ever. We cant all be Pros.


----------



## beer-b-q

Bearcarver said:


> So we're all ladies & you are the Man.
> 
> A little strong for your first post, don't you think?
> 
> I was going to tell you to go to Roll Call to introduce yourself, but I changed my mind.
> 
> Bearcarver




I *AGREE* with what Bear Said...


----------



## scarbelly

Beer-B-Q said:


> I *AGREE* with what Bear Said...


Well it looks like you chose the right handle for sure. To come here and put down folks who smoke differently than you do is absurd to be polite. 

This is most likely not the right venue for someone with your exceptional smoking and communication skills


----------



## ak1

Where's Archie Bunker when you need him!!!!

I feel so stupid now. I was always under the impression that the whole point was to make tasty food, regardless......

Aw hell, lets just not feed the troll.


----------



## double rl

Bigjohn,you will love it.Wood chips last about four hours on mine before I reload.Great cooking ahead.Double RL


----------



## cantquitsmoking

I have the Cajun Injector 30".  Must be made by Masterbuilt, looks identical.  Bought it and got free shipping from Jeff"s website.

Works great so far.  I've done turkeys, pork shoulder, and pork chops.  Next is the 8lb brisket thats in my freezer.


----------



## jp61

I have the MES40 from Sam's. Only used it twice so far. First smoke: three spares that were awesome!, Second smoke: three spares and two butts.... ended up finishing everything in the oven. The ribs were not done after six hours (temp too low) and the butts I just decided to finish in the oven (all turned out pretty good in the end) I'm having some temp control issues with mine that I haven't exactly figured out yet, and to be honest, I'm not all that happy about it. Shoudn't have to deal with "temp control" problems with a brand new "electric" smoker! I'll have my ET-732 tomorrow or friday, then I'll have a better understanding of how far the temp control is off. It'll all work itself out in the end one way or another.... I'll never forget how much we enjoyed the ribs from my first smoke in the MES! I'm looking forward to sharing some more great tasting food with my family and friends. And of course some Q-view with SMF...


----------



## maloff28

Bought my MES40 at Sam's last weekend.  Seasoned it and had my first smoke.  Baby Back ribs.  Came out ok (but far better than any I have done in the oven). 

Not very smoky. 

Used a rub recipe that i have used before, water in the pan and soaked Hickory chips.  Was unsure about the vent... open or closed... and how often to add chips.  Probably had the vent closed most of the time... figuring that the smoke would stay in the smoker, but I realize that the heating element may not cycle as much and therefore produce less smoke.

I am eager to try again but very concerned about the lack of smoke/smoky flavor.

A friend recommended that I try and practice with some chickens and just baby sit and watch how and what makes it smoke.

Any thoughts and tips would be appreciated.


----------



## biaviian

For the best experience with the MES I'd get an A-Maze-N-Smoker.  You should always smoke with the vent fully open.  When using chips they say about a handfull ever 30-45 minutes is the norm.  Of course that depends on oxygen levels, temp, etc...  If you want to try a different rub try Jeff's rub.  It is a great start if you are looking at creating a few of your own or a great place to finish if you just want a time-tested rub.  I was with you when I did my first smoke in my MES.  After the first they got better as I learned how to use the smoker.  It is much different than any others I've used.  I haven't used many chips in it but from what I noticed it is horrible for chips.  I'd rig something up on the drip pan if I was really wanting to run chips.  That chip pan is too small and too close to the element.


----------



## Bearcarver

JP61 said:


> I have the MES40 from Sam's. Only used it twice so far. First smoke: three spares that were awesome!, Second smoke: three spares and two butts.... ended up finishing everything in the oven. The ribs were not done after six hours (temp too low) and the butts I just decided to finish in the oven (all turned out pretty good in the end) I'm having some temp control issues with mine that I haven't exactly figured out yet, and to be honest, I'm not all that happy about it. Shoudn't have to deal with "temp control" problems with a brand new "electric" smoker! I'll have my ET-732 tomorrow or friday, then I'll have a better understanding of how far the temp control is off. It'll all work itself out in the end one way or another.... I'll never forget how much we enjoyed the ribs from my first smoke in the MES! I'm looking forward to sharing some more great tasting food with my family and friends. And of course some Q-view with SMF...


Once you get the handle on exactly what the problem/s is/are, let us know. It might take a PM to MBtechguy (Darryl) to get you fixed up, but you'll get there.

I guess there are problems in a lot of new products, especially the low priced ones.

Bear


----------



## cobble

JP, I just got my MES 40 from Sam's last weekend, so I'm new at this, but it sounds like you got a lemon. I had no problem keeping temp up on mine. Despite being windy and 40 degrees, the temp never dipped below 225 by more than a degree or two.


----------



## h0000

Get a smoke daddy.


----------



## scarbelly

I agree with the other posters. Contact tech support and also get the A MAZE N SMOKER . It is much more flexible than any other product out there. You can even stick it in a cardboard box to smoke and you dont need any electricity to run it.


----------



## Bearcarver

Scarbelly said:


> I agree with the other posters. Contact tech support and also get the A MAZE N SMOKER . It is much more flexible than any other product out there. You can even stick it in a cardboard box to smoke and you dont need any electricity to run it.


What he said, plus even dummies can use the AMNS, like Scar & myself!

Duhhhh   Bear


----------



## jp61

Bearcarver said:


> Once you get the handle on exactly what the problem/s is/are, let us know. It might take a PM to MBtechguy (Darryl) to get you fixed up, but you'll get there.
> 
> I guess there are problems in a lot of new products, especially the low priced ones.
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the tip Bear, I'll keep him in mind. Got the ET-732 today and just finished the boil test. Food probe= 212°, Barbecue probe= 214°, at room temp, same thing... barbecue probe reads 2° too high. Guess I can live with that. When I get a chance I'll fire up the MES and take some readings.


Cobble said:


> JP, I just got my MES 40 from Sam's last weekend, so I'm new at this, but it sounds like you got a lemon. I had no problem keeping temp up on mine. Despite being windy and 40 degrees, the temp never dipped below 225 by more than a degree or two.


Cobble, I'm also new at smoking, tomorrow will be three weeks that I've had my MES. The first time I used it, I had a cheap oven thermometer (pretty accurate) in the middle section of the smoker, and even though the MES controller was holding the set point pretty tight, the actual temp reading at the "cheap oven thermo" was about 20-25° lower than the set point, which was 225°. I had to raise the set point on the controller to 250-255° to maintain 225° inside the MES. Anywho... I'm gonna test it out again with my new ET-732 digital thermometer and I'll see for sure if it's off or not and by how much.


----------



## beer-b-q

h0000 said:


> Get a smoke daddy.




Anyone else notice how many 1st time posters come on here and their only post is to promote the Smoke Daddy?
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I wonder what the job pays?


----------



## Bearcarver

Yup

Bear


----------



## scarbelly

I am about to retire maybe I can get a job there part time


----------



## holysmokes

Finally bought a MES 40, 2 weeks ago.. After all the reading here, I figured it was a good investment.. Picked it up at sams club,, Thank you to all who posted here about Sams Club prices,, Had it home 2 hours when I convinced the wife to fire up the smoker for a Pork Loin,, She read the manual and fired it up.. Pork loins turned out great.. Thank you for all the input on smokers,, Made buying this smoker easy.. now I guess I will have to get the A-MAZE


----------



## fredr500

I am amazed at how this smoker takes cheap $2/lb pork loin and turns it into such a wonderful eating experience.  It takes 2 racks to cook $14 worth of pork, what more can you ask for?  

A little rub, some apple juice in the water pan, and apple/hickory sawdust mix in the A-MazeN-Smoker and 5 hours later dinner for 12.

Fred


----------



## bluebombersfan

Ordered my MES 30" a few days ago and the a-maze-n smoker the day after.  Hopefully the shipping won't take too long to Canada!!


----------



## bluebombersfan

UPS shipping tracker says my MES will be at my door by days end Monday!!!!!  WOO HOO can't wait!!!


----------



## smokedaddy123

Holy Smokes, am I ever getting the attention on this forum! Negative feedback is not necessary when you think about it. There are other good smokers on the market and there is a niche in the market for anyone with a good product. My positive feedbacks on eBay and my customers' testimonies speak for the Smoke Daddy and I certainly don't need to pay anyone to promote me or the Smoke Daddy- Inevitably when the Smoke Daddy is mentioned on this forum, sawdust fans come out of the woodwork to promote the Amazing Smoker. The Smoke Daddy is not intended for burning sawdust, it's much more versatile than that. It is intended for use with a mixture of hardwood charcoal, small or large wood chips, twigs and pellets. I really don't have the time or energy to compete for air time, I've got smokers to make! Have an amazing day and I'll catch up with you all later. Remember- WHO'S YOUR SMOKE DADDY?


----------



## beer-b-q

Smokedaddy123 said:


> Holy Smokes, am I ever getting the attention on this forum! Negative feedback is not necessary when you think about it. There are other good smokers on the market and there is a niche in the market for anyone with a good product. My positive feedbacks on eBay and my customers' testimonies speak for the Smoke Daddy and I certainly don't need to pay anyone to promote me or the Smoke Daddy- Inevitably when the Smoke Daddy is mentioned on this forum, sawdust fans come out of the woodwork to promote the Amazing Smoker. The Smoke Daddy is not intended for burning sawdust, it's much more versatile than that. It is intended for use with a mixture of hardwood charcoal, small or large wood chips, twigs and pellets. I really don't have the time or energy to compete for air time, I've got smokers to make! Have an amazing day and I'll catch up with you all later.* Remember- WHO'S YOUR SMOKE DADDY?*


*AMAZE-N  simply AMAZE-N*


----------



## maloff28

How much do you clean your smoker?  Do you scrub the walls until they come clean?  Or is the brown considered "seasoned".  Just want to make sure i take good care of it.


----------



## beer-b-q

Only Clean the Racks and Water Pan...  You can save work by wrapping the water pan in aluminum foil so all you have to do is replace the foil...


----------



## Bearcarver

I usually only clean the racks, light lens, and glass door, but I have to start getting rid of little piles of burnt fat down around the chip box.

Those little suckers light up sometimes!!!!

Bear


----------



## xmoon

I bought the 30-inch MES with Window and RF control and I'm loving it.

I'd recommend it to anyone who is unsure about whether it is good or not.


----------



## tromaron

Just got my MES40 last week.  Smoked a great pork butt in it so far.  I'm loving it & can't wait to cook more!  Only downside is that my actual temp is 35 degrees lower than what controller says.


----------



## Bearcarver

TromaRon said:


> Just got my MES40 last week.  Smoked a great pork butt in it so far.  I'm loving it & can't wait to cook more!  Only downside is that my actual temp is 35 degrees lower than what controller says.


Get a little more used to your MES.

Move an accurate thermometer around to different heights & lefts, rights, and centers, and find out for sure how the real temps compare to the controller read out. Keep notes on that.

If you are really getting 35˚ less actual temp than the controller, call Masterbuilt, and tell them the readings you are getting. Tell them it keeps you from getting to the 275˚ that you are supposed to be able to get to. If they don't send you a new controller, contact Darryl "MBTechguy" on this forum.

Bear


----------



## tromaron

Will do.  

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## tromaron

Tested again, it was still off 30-35 degrees.  Placed a call to MB customer service, & they're shipping me a new control panel.  Very helpful & quick.  Thanks for recommending I call them.


----------



## ben franklin

Count me in on the MES. It was my first "store bought smoker". I grew up with pits in NC and GA -- so the idea of a little bitty electric cabinet sitting on the patio of my townhouse in Chicago was pretty far fetched for me. Darned if it didn't work pretty well -- although I did have to warm up the heating element to get it cranking when temps were below 40 degrees outside. Also doesn't seem like it wants to make smoke much below 230 - 250 and that's a little higher than I like to smoke. Finally started using dry chips vs. soaking them -- but then you have to watch out for the evil white smoke! I'm getting my first pellet pooper this week. Can't wait!


----------



## Bearcarver

Ben Franklin said:


> Count me in on the MES. It was my first "store bought smoker". I grew up with pits in NC and GA -- so the idea of a little bitty electric cabinet sitting on the patio of my townhouse in Chicago was pretty far fetched for me. Darned if it didn't work pretty well -- although I did have to warm up the heating element to get it cranking when temps were below 40 degrees outside. Also doesn't seem like it wants to make smoke much below 230 - 250 and that's a little higher than I like to smoke. Finally started using dry chips vs. soaking them -- but then you have to watch out for the evil white smoke! I'm getting my first pellet pooper this week. Can't wait!


If yours doesn't want to smoke much below 230˚, you probably need the FREE Retro-kit.

Bear


----------



## sloat

I bought mine recently (MES 30" w/window) at Atwoods here in McAlester, OK.  They had it and the black 30" on sale.  Mine was $249 w/window/stainless door/remote & I just LOVE it.  Always wanted a smoker, just never could find one that seemed full featured enough to allow me OR my wife to use it.  This thing is INCREDIBLE.  I've, so far, done pork but, brisket and chicken.  Getting ready to do a turkey.  I am told I really need to do a ham.  New to this, so I love this forum and the info and contacts here.  Lookin' forward to more smoking adventures !!


----------



## sloat

Bear, tell me about the "Free" retro kit.  I also notice not much smoke out of mine until 225+.  Is it through Masterbuilt or other source?  I had read a post on this forum from someone the other day that was trying to get the 1200watt element for theirs that came with 800watt (as mine did) and Masterbuilt wouldn't sell it to them.  Is this what you are referring to, or is there something else or another fix??  Any suggestions appreciated.  I REALLY like this thing, but this is definately a weak spot I have seen thus far.  (but I am enjoying smoking none-the-less)


----------



## fpnmf

Mr Sloat and Mr Franklin...

You guys need to get an AMAZEN. Search it ..

Also please put what part of the country you live in yer profile.

A public service message from the sunny panhandle of Florida!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver

Sloat said:


> Bear, tell me about the "Free" retro kit.  I also notice not much smoke out of mine until 225+.  Is it through Masterbuilt or other source?  I had read a post on this forum from someone the other day that was trying to get the 1200watt element for theirs that came with 800watt (as mine did) and Masterbuilt wouldn't sell it to them.  Is this what you are referring to, or is there something else or another fix??  Any suggestions appreciated.  I REALLY like this thing, but this is definately a weak spot I have seen thus far.  (but I am enjoying smoking none-the-less)


Sloat,

On some models there is a problem getting it to smoke at temps below 180˚ or so. It is a model with the half chip drawer that has a separate plate between the heating element & the bottom of the chip drawer. If yours is one of those problem models, and you do have that problem, you can call Masterbuilt, and tell them you need the "FREE" retro kit.

Here is a video that shows what I'm talking about, and how easy it is to change it:

http://www.masterbuilt.com/video/sept2010/smokeretrokit.wmv

Bear


----------



## coloradosmoker

I was at Sams Club yesterday I saw that they had MasterBuilt ---------

  Smoker 40" model # 20070810 with the chrome finish has window

   and has wheels on bottom rear of smoker---Cost was---$299.86

  I have seen masterbuilt 30" smoker for more than that----I have seen

   them over $350.00 and--------------------

  MasterBuilt---40" smokers as much as $465.00 I had the 

   automatic temp.-you set temp. & remote  I thought I would pass 

    on this Info. for anybody that looking to buy one---------Soon

        Keep on smoking-----the Colorado---Smoker


----------



## Bearcarver

kengiesige said:


> I was at Sams Club yesterday I saw that they had MasterBuilt ---------
> 
> Smoker 40" model # 20070810 with the chrome finish has window
> 
> and has wheels on bottom rear of smoker---Cost was---$299.86
> 
> I have seen masterbuilt 30" smoker for more than that----I have seen
> 
> them over $350.00 and--------------------
> 
> MasterBuilt---40" smokers as much as $465.00 I had the
> 
> automatic temp.-you set temp. & remote  I thought I would pass
> 
> on this Info. for anybody that looking to buy one---------Soon
> 
> Keep on smoking-----the Colorado---Smoker


You saw this with your own eyes, out of the box?

The Model #20070810  is supposed to only have a SS door/with window, black body, 1200 watt heating element, with heating element access door, small wood chip tray.

Bear


----------



## rjp123

These MES smokers are too easy!  I feel like a pro when using mine!


----------



## smoker of meat

I have the 30 and i must say I smoked a Brisket and two racks of Ribs over the weekend and it turned out INCREDIBLE!


----------



## coloradosmoker

I bought  my masterbuilt 40" yesterday from sams club

   I called masterbuilt today because the wood chip tray seems a little small it only holds 1 cup of chips there sending me a bigger one

    free of charge


----------



## Bearcarver

kengiesige said:


> I bought  my masterbuilt 40" yesterday from sams club
> 
> I called masterbuilt today because the wood chip tray seems a little small it only holds 1 cup of chips there sending me a bigger one
> 
> free of charge


Yup---That would be the FREE retro-kit in the video below.

However the size of the chip drawer is not the problem.

The way that half drawer assembly is constructed is the problem.

They don't smoke properly. I have never used more than a half cup of chips at one time.

Here is a video that shows it:

http://www.masterbuilt.com/video/sept2010/smokeretrokit.wmv

Bear


----------



## coloradosmoker

Bear, would you just keep the smoke tray that came with

  masterbuilt--or put the new one in----when you put chips

   in about long to they last---when do you know when it's time 

     to add  new one's---------Thanks---Ken


----------



## Bearcarver

kengiesige said:


> Bear, would you just keep the smoke tray that came with
> 
> masterbuilt--or put the new one in----when you put chips
> 
> in about long to they last---when do you know when it's time
> 
> to add  new one's---------Thanks---Ken


They all seem to be a little different.

If you can't get it to smoke under 100˚ (in cool weather), I'd get the FREE retro-fit from Masterbuilt.

I rarely use my MES chip drawer, since I have my AMNS, but when I do, I only put a few chips in or one chunk, because I don't want a lot of billowing white smoke. If it smokes too much when you only have a few chips in, it will burn out before you get creosote on your meat. If you have a lot of chips or chunks in, & it smokes too much, you would have to open the door, and pull the smoking wood out of your chip drawer to keep from causing creosote to form. This is how I look at it.

I only use it when my AMNS burns out, and I don't plan on keeping it smoking much longer. Then I throw a few chips in. If I'm gonna want more than another hour of smoke, I'll refill my AMNS, or have another one ready to go in, when the first one burns out. That doesn't happen often, because even burning both ends of an AMNS give you at least 4 hours of good smoke. 

When I used to use my Chip drawer more, I would add a few chips when it stopped smoking.

Bear


----------



## coloradosmoker

Bear-Thanks but what is AMNS & how do you use in the

    masterbuilt & where do you put it in the smoker or

    where do you get it------Thanks---Ken


----------



## tromaron

So far I've just used the stock chip tray in my MES40.  I get at least 2hr of smoke out of a small handful of chips.


----------



## sloat

Bear & fpnmf,

Thanks for the responses, I have already ordered the A-Maze-N and about 10lbs of various wood.  I am REALLY interested in getting into this a lot more.  Just TOO good and easy and cool to play with.  I am just getting adjusted/aquainted with things so may have some more stupid questions but I'm sure you've seen/heard a few.  I'll try to update my profile.

Don Sloat

McAlester, OK

BOOMER !!!!

SOONERRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

kengiesige said:


> Bear-Thanks but what is AMNS & how do you use in the
> 
> masterbuilt & where do you put it in the smoker or
> 
> where do you get it------Thanks---Ken


Ken,

Just type "AMNS" in the search box above---then take your pick.

Also on the right side above, on this page, click on the Flaming business card that says, "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER".

There is all kinds of info on the AMNS on this site, because everybody that has one loves it, and it is made by one of our great members "Todd Johnson".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Sloat said:


> Bear & fpnmf,
> 
> Thanks for the responses, I have already ordered the A-Maze-N and about 10lbs of various wood.  I am REALLY interested in getting into this a lot more.  Just TOO good and easy and cool to play with.  I am just getting adjusted/aquainted with things so may have some more stupid questions but I'm sure you've seen/heard a few.  I'll try to update my profile.
> 
> Don Sloat
> 
> McAlester, OK
> 
> BOOMER !!!!
> 
> SOONERRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There are No stupid Questions, just questions that need answers!

Bear


----------



## smokingmymeat

Was in Aransas Pass on a fishing trip and saw this beautiful MES 30 at Lowes rescue shelter. Filled out the paper work and $200

and brought it home to live.


----------



## cobble

Bear,

I can confirm that Sam's Club sells the 40" 1200W stainless MES with window/remote for $299.86.

*Model: *20070810  

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod1180971&navAction=

That's where I got mine for that price


----------



## coloradosmoker

I just bought my masterbuilt 40" smoker at Sams on Monday

  it is model # 20070211 -in store--Sams on line had this one

model--20070810---I called masterbuilt what the difference was the one in store 

had the bar in back of smoker & wheels----model---20070211--the other one

didn't it model-20070810

had everything you had on your post--except just the door was

  stainless steel with window--with black sides--Sams had the best

price on masterbuilt smoker I just love it next weekend will be my first smoke in it

Ken--Colorado----Smoker


----------



## Bearcarver

Cobble said:


> Bear,
> 
> I can confirm that Sam's Club sells the 40" 1200W stainless MES with window/remote for $299.86.
> 
> *Model: *20070810
> 
> http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod1180971&navAction=
> 
> That's where I got mine for that price


Are the sides & top stainless on the outside of the smoker?

Or is it the whole interior, and the outside of the door.

Bear


----------



## cobble

Bearcarver said:


> Are the sides & top stainless on the outside of the smoker?
> 
> Or is it the whole interior, and the outside of the door.
> 
> Bear


The interior and the outside of the door are stainless. The sides are steel, but they're painled black. The black piece on the top is plastic


----------



## Bearcarver

Cobble said:


> The interior and the outside of the door are stainless. The sides are steel, but they're painled black. The black piece on the top is plastic




OK--Thanks a lot,

That's what I had in my records.

Had me thinking for a minute that Sam's was selling for $299, the one Cabelas gets $349 for.

Bear


----------



## smoker21

Sam's is the place for the best price, but you have to get em when you see them.  Once they are gone.  The're gone until next year.  Same thing with lawn movers chainsaws and any other seasonal stuff.


----------



## sloat

i bought mine at Atwoods here in McAlester OK for $249. 30" stainless door w/window.  Cant find model # online but on back of unit it says model # 20070411, i feel like i got a bargain.


----------



## sloat

I only wish they'd have had the 40" in hind-sight. I luv this thang.


----------



## topless stang

I thought I had completed my research and settled on picking up the 40" MES @ Sam's Club next week.  Masterbuilt only shows one 40" Electric Smoker w/window on their site.  Can you guys clue me in on the differences between the one Sam's has and the one being sold @ Cabela's?  BTW...Great forum...can't wait to get my smoker & AMNS and try out some of the ideas I've read about.  Thanks!  



Bearcarver said:


> OK--Thanks a lot,
> 
> That's what I had in my records.
> 
> Had me thinking for a minute that Sam's was selling for $299, the one Cabelas gets $349 for.
> 
> Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Topless Stang said:


> I thought I had completed my research and settled on picking up the 40" MES @ Sam's Club next week.  Masterbuilt only shows one 40" Electric Smoker w/window on their site.  Can you guys clue me in on the differences between the one Sam's has and the one being sold @ Cabela's?  BTW...Great forum...can't wait to get my smoker & AMNS and try out some of the ideas I've read about.  Thanks!


The one sold at Sam's is normally SS inside, and I think the door frame outside is SS too. The outside left & right walls & the top are not SS.

The one sold at Cabela's is ALL SS, inside and out.

AS far as I know, everything else is the same, but the ALL SS MES 40 is more expensive.

The Sam's is about $299, and I paid $349 for my Cabela's all SS model.

Bear


----------



## biaviian

The one I bought from Sams was all SS.  Maybe it was a fluke but it is all SS.


----------



## Bearcarver

Biaviian said:


> The one I bought from Sams was all SS.  Maybe it was a fluke but it is all SS.


Hmmm,

I wonder how many others got ALL SS, inside & out from Sam's. Maybe they changed their orders, or like you said--maybe a fluke or a flounder. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






There was a guy who kept great records on this, but he's been AWOL for awhile----"Texacajun"---Great guy!

Interesting,

Bear


----------



## padronman

I have the MES 30 and have used it two times and LOVE IT!!!!  It's easy and gives me great results.  It's big enough for my needs.  My wife got it on Amazon with free shipping.  :)


----------



## shamong9

I now have my MES 30 on a stand / wheels, thanks to my sons fathers day gift. Sure makes easier on the back not having to been over. I can carry all the items I need to do the job. The shelf on the left is nice so I don't have to carry another table. When I get the chance I,ll a better picture.


----------



## Bearcarver

shamong9 said:


> I now have my MES 30 on a stand / wheels, thanks to my sons fathers day gift. Sure makes easier on the back not having to been over. I can carry all the items I need to do the job. The shelf on the left is nice so I don't have to carry another table. When I get the chance I,ll a better picture.


That's great!

Sons can come in handy!!!

Bear


----------



## buck futta

Just picked up a 40" MES with a window from Cabela's a couple days ago. I noticed in-store that the 30" MES had the bigger wood burning tray and low and behold when I got home and checked this site there was info about users calling up Masterbuilt customer support and getting the larger wood burning tray and loader shipped for free. So yesterday morning I did just that, sat on hold for about 5-7 minutes and after 5 minutes of talking to a nice CSR named Jay she had the larger tray and loader kit on it's way to me via USPS! Free of charge of course, I always say "anything free is worth saving up for!".

I've only had a chance to smoke a small chicken to break it in yesterday for lunch with a nice Jamaican Jerk Rub I picked up from the butcher. I plan on doing a little pork butt tonight and then Tuesday going all out and smoking eight butts in her for an event I'm providing the Pulled Pork for. That aught to break her in! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Anyone name their MES yet? I'm thinking of calling mine "Princess Pork Pie" 'cause she's kinda a stout little lady lol! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll have pics soon!


----------



## slonaker

Got my MES 40 Mdl 20070710 (all stainless) one at Academy.  GREAT smoker!! I love it!


----------



## samaridad

i love mine i smoke all the time use the a-maze-n smoker to cold smoke cheese and dehydrate my garden stuff. Love my smoked peppers on pizza and in soups


----------



## stevevtx04

I got mine at Sams week and a half ago, great smoker for me. Smoked 2 briskets, corn and Jalapeno poppers on it last weekend, family loved it and father in law requested Brisket for his Birthday so Im more than happy with it. Gonna do a couple of small pork tenderloins this afternoon and some more corn 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





MES 40 w/window


----------



## smoker21

Put on your favorite rub and wrap em up with bacon.

YUM!


----------



## kielbasa kid

I just realized that my 30" MES is 1650 watts.  I will no longer entertain an LP unit or a charcoal burner. I even had a stick burner in the past. No more open flames for me. No more gas tanks. No grease flare-ups; not that I ever had one. I scrub the beast after every use. This is my 4th smoker in over 40 years.

$160 from [email protected]   Fantastic to do business with.

Here's the story.......UPS delivered it in the rain and left it outside in the rain. I found it when I arrived home. I e-mailed River Country at 7:10 p.m. and wrote what had transpired.

Their young lady telephoned me that night and was on my line before an hour had passed.

She said, "Do not touch the box. I contacted UPS and they will pick it up in the morning. Without seeing it, I am sending you a new one tomorrow".

Man!  You can't beat that service.

Hang on.....guess what happened by 9:20 p.m..

9:20 p.m., UPS telephoned me and said, "Do not touch the box. We are picking it up before noon".

10:10 a.m. UPS was here and gone with the soggy box.

Now let me explain that I live in the mountains of NY, beyond civilization. UPS has to come 85 miles to get here.

Two days after the soggy delivery, I had a new smoker that was shipped from I believe Wisconsin.

Shop [email protected]. google their site.

I bought my extra grates from them at a GOOD price.

So! Am I happy? You bet!  I set the analog at 225 and hours & hours & hours later,....it's still at 225. No computer/digital crappola to go bonkers. It's a great basic machine. 

You asked.....I've told you.
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
  The "MAN-CAVE"


----------



## Bearcarver

That's Great K Kid!!!

Great story!

And I love your man cave too !!!!

Thanks for the views!

Bear


----------



## stuigi

Buck Futta said:


> Just picked up a 40" MES with a window from Cabela's a couple days ago. I noticed in-store that the 30" MES had the bigger wood burning tray and low and behold when I got home and checked this site there was info about users calling up Masterbuilt customer support and getting the larger wood burning tray and loader shipped for free. So yesterday morning I did just that, sat on hold for about 5-7 minutes and after 5 minutes of talking to a nice CSR named Jay she had the larger tray and loader kit on it's way to me via USPS! Free of charge of course, I always say "anything free is worth saving up for!".
> 
> I've only had a chance to smoke a small chicken to break it in yesterday for lunch with a nice Jamaican Jerk Rub I picked up from the butcher. I plan on doing a little pork butt tonight and then Tuesday going all out and smoking eight butts in her for an event I'm providing the Pulled Pork for. That aught to break her in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone name their MES yet? I'm thinking of calling mine "Princess Pork Pie" 'cause she's kinda a stout little lady lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have pics soon!


You said they sent you a loader too?  I thought they sent just the firebox


----------



## hardslicer

holy 'smokes' Kid...that is quite an outfit!  love my electric smoker too....


----------



## kavey

I just returned mine and bought a charcoal smoker. I admit I was skeptical to begin with and I just didnt get the flavor I was looking for in electric. The charcoal one I just got is great though. To each their own.. I LOVED the simplicity of the electric but it just wasnt my thing I guess.


----------



## kielbasa kid

I put some charcoal briquettes in my MES with the wood chips to start the smoke process.

I do not understand your not getting the "flavor" you were looking for with the MES.

(?). 

Flavour comes from marinade. We marinade.

Flavour comes from rub. We rub.

Flavour comes from wood smoke. We apply wood smoke.

What is the, "flavor" are you missing or looking for?

Charcoal to me, seems to be inconsequential.

I have read that electric does not build a, "smoke ring".............. but "flavor"?

On an open grill, I can see charcoal adding the flavor that LP and electric does not but a box-smoker with smoking wood, is a horse of a different colour.


----------



## captturbo

I agree. I sure get the flavor with my MES 30" digital. I did screw up my first attempt at brisket yesterday with it but I don't blame the MES. It was just a tough piece of buffalo I got from Cosco. A 2.7 pound piece took about 11 hours to get to 182* IT so it was dry. Even so the flavor is amazing. Also I goofed and let the water pan go dry.

In the end I still enjoyed the smoke. The little MES has found a place in my heart.


----------



## kielbasa kid

Ahoy Captain!  You have to keep water in the bilge as I do with a baking pan. I begin with it in place and fill it with a pot of boiling water so that it already has a head of steam. Of course I also have an external smoke generator that I made from a pressure cooker but the rig sails along for 10+ hours without my being at the helm. An aluminum cookie sheet

floating inside the pan and with some hole punched, recirculates some of the  steam and keeps it sailing without my being at the helm. I also use a big speckled ware roasting pan with some holes drilled in the cover. You can always find these in thrift stores, as hardly anyone uses them anymore.


----------



## jc1947

I have a MES30 which I bought a few weeks ago from QVC. Can anyone tell me where to get a 1600 watt element for it?


----------



## kielbasa kid

http://www.rivercountry101.com/servlet/the-template/policy/Page     River Country Store has a 1250 watt for $28.95 with free shipping. Good to deal with. I'm very happy with them. I don't know where you can get a 1600 but some use a 1650. My MES 30 has a 1500.


----------



## teeznuts

I got the MES30 from QVC a while back and so far it's kept me happy. I wish it had a bigger wood tray but it does the trick. Everything I smoke comes out super moist which I love except for when I'm doing ABT's. I have a modified Luhr Jensen that is specifically for ABT's. I would buy another MES if mine stopped working. May buy another one just for the extra cook space.


----------



## exhaustedspark

Good Grief.

A Master built smoker is a glorified oven that smokes. $350.00 plus shiping us PWB just cannot afford it.


----------



## tjohnson

ExhaustedSpark said:


> Good Grief.
> 
> A Master built smoker is a glorified oven that smokes. $350.00 plus shiping us PWB just cannot afford it.




Little more that that, but pretty simple design

Actually the best deal is $299 for a 40" MES at SAMS Club, or $349(On Sale) at Cabelas for the "All Stainless" model

You can smoke in a cardboard box if you want

Todd


----------



## domapoi

You can get the 30" MES Digital at Sears.com for $200.99 + $22 for shipping. And if you have a coupon from sears for free shipping or some other discount it becomes even cheaper!


----------



## captturbo

Is that digital for 200.99 from Sears the wireless model (remote control)? If so that is a screaming deal. I don't regret paying 289.00 delivered from Amazon. Only had it a few months and have cooked a whole lot on it already. I would not want to be without it.


----------



## domapoi

I never said anything about wireless. No, this is like the one that I have and love. It is without the window or the built in meat probe, internal light or any other fancy bells and whistles. Other than that you be the judge. Here is the link:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00888548000P?prdNo=9&blockNo=9&blockType=G9


----------



## smokingnjapan

^ New model over at Amazon for 191.00 and free shipping. This is the model I ordered and have on the way to me here in Japan


----------



## bigbob73

I have a 20070910 and just installed the retro kit.  what a difference!  it's like night and day.  Glad to see so many MES users here.


----------



## kielbasa kid

What is a/the "retro kit"?

Rich


----------



## bigbob73

It replaces the small smoke tray with the larger one.  it was free from their customer service.


----------



## pops6927

R.I.P. RonP!


----------



## kielbasa kid

I have a 20070210, not a 20070910 so I'll have to google to see what the difference is; unless someone here can break-in on this?


----------



## kielbasa kid

Disregard.  Curiosity satisfied.

Rich a.k.a. KK


----------



## wrestler75

I bought my 40'' at Sam's Club on Fathers day.  I have smoked four - 8-10 lb butts and a 20lb spatchcoked turkey that was marinated in cramberry pomegranate juice.  At this point I think it has been great and extremely easy to use.  Don't have to worry about temp spikes, the wheels make it easy to use and the remote is awsome.  It is nice to be able to put my butt's in before I go to bed after a few hours of smoke and wake up to an almost finished pulled pork.  If you need anyone to babysit your pork butt's you MES will do it without any problems. I love to grill, but a few hours of drinking was just not enough.  Now with the MES 10-12 hours of drinking and smoking is exactly what I neededed.  Awsome and no problems so far.


----------



## luckyus2

wrestler75 said:


> I love to grill, but a few hours of drinking was just not enough.  Now with the MES 10-12 hours of drinking and smoking is exactly what I needed.


Life is Good!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Smoke is Good!!!


----------



## txjim

Im a newbie. Just got my MES 40 at Academy last weekend, seasoned it, and will do baby backs first smoke this weekend .


----------



## Bearcarver

TxJim said:


> Im a newbie. Just got my MES 40 at Academy last weekend, seasoned it, and will do baby backs first smoke this weekend .




That's Great Jim!!!

When you get a chance, stroll over to the "Roll Call" section (forum), and introduce yourself, so we can all give you a good welcome.

Meanwhile----Welcome Jim !!!

Bear


----------



## chadinclw

I bought my 40" at Sam's specifically for sausage, jerky, and que when I don't want to have to play pit bitch all day.

I have a Kingfisher stickburner and WSM and love them both, but the electric is much easier to handle for the jobs I specifically bought it for.

Oh yeah, I just ordered a Smoking Pistol smoke generator that will be used for "cold" smoking with this cooker.


----------



## smoker21

GET IT!  It's free from MES and easy to install.  Lots more smoke!

JD


----------



## ricciardo

I'm trying to get a retro kit.  Emailed MBTechGuy and Masterbuilt a few times and haven't received a reply.  It's extremely difficult to call them during the week with my work schedule.  How do I go about getting a retro kit without taking a day off of work to call them?


----------



## Bearcarver

ricciardo said:


> I'm trying to get a retro kit.  Emailed MBTechGuy and Masterbuilt a few times and haven't received a reply.  It's extremely difficult to call them during the week with my work schedule.  How do I go about getting a retro kit without taking a day off of work to call them?


If you PM'd MBTechguy, he should get back to you----Try again.

He's a very busy guy, and sometimes is out of the country for weeks.

Sorry to hear you're having trouble getting through to them.

I feel your pain.

Bear


----------



## ricciardo

Finally was able to contact them by phone.  The tech said they would send me a kit and it would take about 7 days to receive it.  no response by email.


----------



## shutterbug2

I have a walmart wood smoker and have been considering an electric one. I have noticed how many MES owners there are but looking at them I am not sure about using it for large pieces of meat. Has anybody gone from a wood to an electric? I am concerened about the flavor. Everybody loves what I do now. Would it be a mistake to go electric? I read a lot about the MES and it seams like there are problems with the element. I can't see spending upwards of $300 just to have problems and not get the same flavor.


----------



## chadinclw

I've been using a stickburner for years. I like my MES for what I do with it. I have done 35# of pork butt and was pleased with the taste. It was different in the amount of smoke I get from my oak/pecan or hickory fire, but the ease of cooking for that particular batch was well worth the "sacrifice". I use the electric mostly for bacon and sausage.

I also have a WSM but haven't used it in a while.

If you like what you've got then upgrade to something larger and with more steel. 

Remember the old saying "It's not the cooker. It's the cook!!" Learn to use all kinds of rigs - it'll pay off in the end.


----------



## domapoi

shutterbug2 said:


> I have a walmart wood smoker and have been considering an electric one. I have noticed how many MES owners there are but looking at them I am not sure about using it for large pieces of meat. Has anybody gone from a wood to an electric? I am concerened about the flavor. Everybody loves what I do now. Would it be a mistake to go electric? I read a lot about the MES and it seams like there are problems with the element. I can't see spending upwards of $300 just to have problems and not get the same flavor.


$173.54 with free shipping at Amazon right now!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

shutterbug2 said:


> I have a walmart wood smoker and have been considering an electric one. I have noticed how many MES owners there are but looking at them I am not sure about using it for large pieces of meat. Has anybody gone from a wood to an electric? I am concerened about the flavor. Everybody loves what I do now. Would it be a mistake to go electric? I read a lot about the MES and it seams like there are problems with the element. I can't see spending upwards of $300 just to have problems and not get the same flavor.


Chad said it well. I don't have a wood burner, but my Son does. I guess you could say wood burners can turn out a little better tasting product, but not so much better IMO that it justifies this old Bear to put up a fight trying to keep temps right throughout the smoke. I have smoked 3 Prime Ribs (and hundreds of other things) on my MES 40, and all 3 were by far the best Prime Ribs I have ever had----How much better could a Prime Rib be without it being classified as a sin?

Bear


----------



## shutterbug2

Thanks for the response but I'm not sure if I want to give up any of the flavor I get with my stick burner. I have done a few parties and got rave reviews. I'm afraid if I went electric my quality would go down and I want word of mouth used as advertising for more parties. I would like it if I didn't have to tend it as much but maybe I just need to stick with wood and deal with the time involved.

I wish I knew a place that had an electric one for me to try without buying it. Like maybe renting it for a weekend. Has anybody ever heard of this?


----------



## boneenterprise

shutterbug2 said:


> I have a walmart wood smoker and have been considering an electric one. I have noticed how many MES owners there are but looking at them I am not sure about using it for large pieces of meat. Has anybody gone from a wood to an electric? I am concerened about the flavor. Everybody loves what I do now. Would it be a mistake to go electric? I read a lot about the MES and it seams like there are problems with the element. I can't see spending upwards of $300 just to have problems and not get the same flavor.


Just how LARGE of pieces of meat are you planning on smoking?

The MES40 has A LOT of room for what it is worth, I have yet to max out its capacity yet (though I have not tried), but what I did put in there definatly fed alot of people and in some cases for a few meals.

Everyone loves what I do with the electric for both wood flavor and the quality of food alone, so I imagine you will get the same results.


shutterbug2 said:


> Thanks for the response but I'm not sure if I want to give up any of the flavor I get with my stick burner. I have done a few parties and got rave reviews. I'm afraid if I went electric my quality would go down and I want word of mouth used as advertising for more parties. I would like it if I didn't have to tend it as much but maybe I just need to stick with wood and deal with the time involved.
> 
> I wish I knew a place that had an electric one for me to try without buying it. Like maybe renting it for a weekend. Has anybody ever heard of this?


Are you planning on using this for full on catering events or something, you keep relating posts on your "image" and what it means to people, I assume that is why that is?

Get a MES and use it at home, they are great to have around in general, just because you are buying one does not mean you have to use it for a buisness endevor.


----------



## funkyboy

Session data

How was your first. I had mine about a month. It's great.

Session data


----------



## theory

Oooooooh!  Happy camper today!

After looking for about 2 months specifically for the MES 40" all over the net and everywhere else, I finally got mine yesterday shipped from Sam's Club!

I waited and searched Sam's Club every day and it was never in stock, and I didn't want the 30" one and everywhere was showing the 40" MES for over $430.

Anyway....it finally showed up "in stock" a week ago on SC's site, and bam.....ordered it ($299), and put it together last night. (going to season it tonight, wooohoooo!)

Patience is a virtue, but this thing was hard to find! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.
	

		
			
		

		
	







and my chihuahua asking, _"so...where are the ribs?"_


----------



## chadinclw

Glad you got your 40" cooker.

I was fortunate that my Sam's "always" has them in stock and when I was ready to pull the trigger I just walked in with my flatbed and loaded it up.

Have fun!


----------



## Bearcarver

Way to go Theory !!!!

I love it when a guy just won't give up until he gets what he wants for a good price !!!!

You're gonna love it !!!

Bear


----------



## theory

Thanks Chad and Bear!

Can't wait to slap something in it.  Can't this weekend due to work, et cetera, but when I get home tonight, I'm grabbing a beer (or 4) and "seasoning" it for the 3 hours it recommends.  Any recommendations for that other than the product manual instructions or the things I've already read here using the search on its seasoning? (I'm seasoning it with apple chips, if it matters, dunno)

--Picked up the a-maze-n pellet smoker 6x8 (#3 package with 10 dollar discount for us) and the Maverick 732 from Todd today, as well, on order. Thanks Todd!


----------



## Bearcarver

Theory said:


> Thanks Chad and Bear!
> 
> Can't wait to slap something in it.  Can't this weekend due to work, et cetera, but when I get home tonight, I'm grabbing a beer (or 4) and "seasoning" it for the 3 hours it recommends.  Any recommendations for that other than the product manual instructions or the things I've already read here using the search on its seasoning? (I'm seasoning it with apple chips, if it matters, dunno)
> 
> --Picked up the a-maze-n pellet smoker 6x8 (#3 package with 10 dollar discount for us) and the Maverick 732 from Todd today, as well, on order. Thanks Todd!


Yup---I got a big suggestion for you:

If I remember correctly, they tell you to season for 3 hours, and add chips in the last hour.

Even a bad chip burner will smoke at 240˚ to 275˚ !!!!

You might want to do yourself a favor, and find out right away if you have to get the FREE retro-fix chip burner, to replace the one that came with it.

Instead of putting chips in for the last hour, put a very small handful in before you turn it on.

Then turn it all the way up---to 275˚, with your top exhaust vent open all the way, for your 3 hour seasoning.

Then pay close attention to when smoke starts coming out of the top vent.

Write down what the temp reading is when the smoke starts coming out.

Make sure it's smoke from the wood chips, and not just oil burning off of new parts.

If it doesn't start smoking until after 130˚, you probably need the retro-fix. Maybe 160˚, since it is now Summer time.

If it starts smoking after it's only been on for less than 5 minutes, your chip burner should be good to go.

Also after the seasoning is over, the chips you put in should be nothing but ash, and very little of that.

It should not be just blackened pieces of wood.

I know you got an AMNPS, and you may never use your chip burner, but you paid for a Smoker with a working Chip burner, and you should have just that.

That's what I would do,

Bear


----------



## theory

Good advice, thanks Bear!


----------



## funkyboy

When I smoke all my wood is just blackened pieces of wood./lib/ckeditor/images/spacer.gif?t=B37D54V/lib/ckeditor/images/spacer.gif?t=B37D54V

Whats wrong... nThanks

Session data


----------



## tromaron

Sounds like you need to contact MB customer service for the free retro kit.  That should get your machine smoking right.  

... or just get an AMNPS and not worry about it.


----------



## Bearcarver

Funky,

What Ron said.

Then once you get the Retro-fix working like it's supposed to, you can get the AMNPS so you can smoke for 8 to 12 hours without tending anything.

Bear


----------



## funkyboy

What is the retro kit. I call they are going to send me a new heat element.

Thanks
Session data


----------



## rktompsett

What is a Mes???


----------



## theory

rktompsett said:


> What is a Mes???


Masterbuilt Electric Smoker


----------



## boneenterprise

rktompsett said:


> What is a Mes???


The Masterbuilt Electric Smoker: The best thing to happen to electricity since electricity.


----------



## Bearcarver

funkyboy said:


> What is the retro kit. I call they are going to send me a new heat element.
> 
> Thanks
> Session data


Here is the Retro-kit in a video.

It shows you what it is & how easy it is swapped out.
 

http://www.masterbuilt.com/video/sept2010/smokeretrokit.wmv

Bear


----------



## grohl4pres

I love mine!  The only downside is rain and you can't enter competitions with them.


----------



## funkyboy

Thanks Bear

I don't have that smoker.

Thanks funky
Session data


----------



## domapoi

Why don't they send you a new chip loader as well? They give you this new tray that will hold more chips but make you still use the same little section that is no wider that the old, small chip tray to load your chips with! Has anybody removed any of the cover on the loader to allow more spread on the chips?


----------



## Bearcarver

DOMAPOI said:


> Why don't they send you a new chip loader as well? They give you this new tray that will hold more chips but make you still use the same little section that is no wider that the old, small chip tray to load your chips with! Has anybody removed any of the cover on the loader to allow more spread on the chips?




When I use my chip burner (which is rare), I only use a few chips at a time.

That said, many guys have taken a Dremel, and a little grind here & there and that plate blocking half of the dumper comes right off.

Bear


----------



## ricciardo

Tried to install my retro kit today.  It seems as nothing is easy.  Hopefully they sent me the wrong part.








UPDATE: Contacted the customer support center and they assured me that bending the heating element would not hurt it.  Installed the retro kit and it is seasoning now.


----------



## sonnyhad

I'm sorry, I missed something. Whats an amnps?  I'm waiting for delivery of my 30", supposed to be here on Monday!


----------



## sonnyhad

Are any of the new MES's shipping with the new wood burner box? I should have mine on Monday, and its a 30" I'm not sure if it has a replacement box or not, or is it just the 40"?


----------



## sgtgeo

30" with window and RF remote.  A-Maze-N pellet maze device makes smokes really easy


----------



## domapoi

ricciardo said:


> Tried to install my retro kit today.  It seems as nothing is easy.  Hopefully they sent me the wrong part.




I think, if you watch the video that BearCarver provided in post #258 of this thread (one page back) you will see that the new one does hang further down than the old one and in the video he actually pushed down the heating element a little when first installing it into the smoker. This also causes the chip tray to have better heat transfer from the heating element and thus better smoking with a result of white ash instead of black chip coal as a final result. It may seem like a simple video but watch it a couple of times to catch the little things like the pushing down slightly on the heating element when positioning box.


----------



## domapoi

sonnyhad said:


> I'm sorry, I missed something. Whats an amnps?  I'm waiting for delivery of my 30", supposed to be here on Monday!




The "amnps" stands for the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker. It is a smoke generator that you use A-Maze-N Pellets in to give you a great, long smoking, smoke. It is a tray that has a MAZE built into it that after loading with pellets and lighting an end (or both if you want more smoke but less time) will generate smoke as it burns the pellets following the MAZE path.  You use it in WITH your smoker. They also sell the MAZE in one that uses only A-Maze-N Dust as well. I think the pellet one can use either but not sure. I ordered the dust one for COLD smoking things such as cheese or bacon or anything else that you don't want to actually cook (or melt, as in cheese). There are a lot of people that were using the dust to smoke with when using heat as well but there was a problem with the dust jumping channels of the maze when it got too hot so the maker of the system came up with the pellet maze to prevent this problem. Now you can use your hot smoker with the AMNPS and have really long periods of time that you don't have to worry about adding wood to your smoker since the pellet version is suppose to generate smoke for up to 11 hours on a full tray of pellets. If you want to know more, go to the top of the page and on the right you will see links to some of the "FEATURED SPONSORS" . One of these is "A-MAZE-N SMOKER", click on that link to find out more.


----------



## Bearcarver

DOMAPOI said:


> The "amnps" stands for the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker. It is a smoke generator that you use A-Maze-N Pellets in to give you a great, long smoking, smoke. It is a tray that has a MAZE built into it that after loading with pellets and lighting an end (or both if you want more smoke but less time) will generate smoke as it burns the pellets following the MAZE path.  You use it in WITH your smoker. They also sell the MAZE in one that uses only A-Maze-N Dust as well. I think the pellet one can use either but not sure. I ordered the dust one for COLD smoking things such as cheese or bacon or anything else that you don't want to actually cook (or melt, as in cheese). There are a lot of people that were using the dust to smoke with when using heat as well but there was a problem with the dust jumping channels of the maze when it got too hot so the maker of the system came up with the pellet maze to prevent this problem. Now you can use your hot smoker with the AMNPS and have really long periods of time that you don't have to worry about adding wood to your smoker since the pellet version is suppose to generate smoke for up to 11 hours on a full tray of pellets. If you want to know more, go to the top of the page and on the right you will see links to some of the "FEATURED SPONSORS" . One of these is "A-MAZE-N SMOKER", click on that link to find out more.


Wow!!!!

You sure did your homework!!!

I give you an A+ on Amazing Smokers !!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## daveinga

I like the smoker a lot when smoking meats, especially pork.  It's taken some work to figure out exactly what temperature settings work best for me when cooking with this method.  I don't have external digital thermometers and rely on the thermometers that came with the unit.  Near as I can tell, they show temperatures higher than what the unit is actually providing.  I compensate by adjusting the temperature higher as needed to get the result I wish.  I really like the convenience of the unit.  I don't like working as much as I do when prepping smoked meats, but the end result is worth it.

Dave


----------



## mikelikessmoke

Grohl4pres said:


> I love mine!  The only downside is rain and you can't enter competitions with them.


Rain? I have mine right up on the covered patio outside the back door to the house plugged into a GFI outlet.

Rain isn't an issue here 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 unless the smoker starts to cause a smoke ring on the ceiling of the patio after a few months of use....... then I'll have to convince her that we need to redo the patio to include a range vent hood for the smoker and grill.

The only competitions at my house is for the big chunks of bark hidden under the mounds of pulled pork!


----------



## sonnyhad

The brown Santa arrived today with my new MES. I have it in the pre season mode right now and trying to figure out what to smoke for dinner tomorrow! 

Do any of you guys know about a wood chip upgrade for the 30" unit? I see that mine must be the small wood box.


----------



## Bearcarver

sonnyhad said:


> The brown Santa arrived today with my new MES. I have it in the pre season mode right now and trying to figure out what to smoke for dinner tomorrow!
> 
> Do any of you guys know about a wood chip upgrade for the 30" unit? I see that mine must be the small wood box.


Originally it was ONLY for the MES 30.

Then they found out a lot of MES 40s had the problem, and they expanded to cover any that had the problem.

If yours doesn't smoke right, you can get one. Test it out first.

Bear


----------



## mattcesq

I've been using the 30" for almost a couple months and it has been great.  I'm going to try putting some charcoal in with the wood chips this weekend to see if it adds any extra flavor but I am content so far.  Matt


----------



## Bearcarver

mattcesq said:


> I've been using the 30" for almost a couple months and it has been great.  I'm going to try putting some charcoal in with the wood chips this weekend to see if it adds any extra flavor but I am content so far.  Matt


I think someone once said you can get a smoke ring that way, but I'm not sure of that.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson

I remember reading past threads about placing charcoal in the chip pan.

They used a few small chunks

Todd


----------



## eman

I have tried the charcoal in the chip pan a few times and could not see or taste a difference in the end product.


----------



## domapoi

sonnyhad said:


> The brown Santa arrived today with my new MES. I have it in the pre season mode right now and trying to figure out what to smoke for dinner tomorrow!
> 
> Do any of you guys know about a wood chip upgrade for the 30" unit? I see that mine must be the small wood box.


I think, if you watch the video that BearCarver provided in post #258 of this thread (one or two pages back), you will be able to see the difference in the two. If yours is the size tray that they take out (the tray is about the size of the palm of your hand) and not the one that they install as the upgrade, then by all means call customer service at MasterBuilt and have them send you the upgrade. Make sure you have the model number and serial number ready when you call.


----------



## sonnyhad

Thanks for the info on the wood chip burner. I'll go back and see the video. I 'm sure I have the small one.


----------



## sonnyhad

From past experience with the side firebox, all you need is smoke to get a smoke ring, and it must be within the first couple of hours of cooking. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think it would be different with an electric smoker. But I'm gunna find out real soon.


----------



## coloradosmoker

they don't send or have a bigger chip loader you can knot out the pieace of metal on the wood chip load & makes it a lot bigger you can add more chips

Ken-colorado--smoker


----------



## Bearcarver

Here is a good thread to read about Smoke Rings & Electric Smokers:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...how-to-produce-smoke-ring-in-electric-smokers

Bear


----------



## tomwilson49

new to site not to smoking masterbuilt 30 and love it you need to learn it and how it smokes but reults are work the little effort


----------



## bigbob73

eman said:


> I have tried the charcoal in the chip pan a few times and could not see or taste a difference in the end product.




Same here.  Who needs a smoke ring, it's all about the bark.


----------



## sonnyhad

I stand corrected. I DO have to new wood chip pan in my new unit. gunna do some ribs today!


----------



## coloradosmoker

[h1]yes I have the bigger wood chip tray in my master built 40 it took about 10 min. to put in--colorado-smoker[/h1]


----------



## yarfunkle

I too have a MES 30" with the small chip tray. The problem is, I'm supposed to smoke 2 briskets and 2 boston butts for Labor Day. What is a temporary modification I could use to ensure decent smoke? 

Would wrapping chips in foil and poking holes in the top work if I laid the packet right on top of the element? Like others, at high temps it's fine, but doing briskets and butts I need a constant 225 or so.. and smoke doesn't generate at that low of a temp on my MES 30". 

I'm going to call Masterbuilt and get a retro kit, but I need a temporary solution so I can turn out some good Que! Oh.. and I promise to do a Q-View of the result if I can get it smoking right! That should be enough incentive to help me find a workaround, right!!?

Thanks guys,

Yarf.


----------



## Bearcarver

Yarfunkle said:


> I too have a MES 30" with the small chip tray. The problem is, I'm supposed to smoke 2 briskets and 2 boston butts for Labor Day. What is a temporary modification I could use to ensure decent smoke?
> 
> Would wrapping chips in foil and poking holes in the top work if I laid the packet right on top of the element? Like others, at high temps it's fine, but doing briskets and butts I need a constant 225 or so.. and smoke doesn't generate at that low of a temp on my MES 30".
> 
> I'm going to call Masterbuilt and get a retro kit, but I need a temporary solution so I can turn out some good Que! Oh.. and I promise to do a Q-View of the result if I can get it smoking right! That should be enough incentive to help me find a workaround, right!!?
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> Yarf.


I consider temps over 212˚ to be high temps (over boiling).
225˚ should be high enough to make the small chip drawer work properly.

They're all different, but my small drawer worked pretty good up at 225˚/230˚.

Under 180˚ is the biggest problem for most small drawer units. IMO

Bear


----------



## bobplumber

i have a 30" , analog my first smoker, bought it on QVC , studied about smoking for a while before buying ,have had for 2 months,have cooked chicken, brisket , pork and beef ribs, bratwurst and wings. i read about all the different methods before cooking and choose one.did not want a wood heated smoker for my first one because of control issues. am thoroughly pleased with my selection.next step is to try a'maz'n


----------



## Bearcarver

Bobplumber,

That's great---You won't believe how much easier your smoking life will be with an AMNS (cold & warm smoking), or an AMNPS (smoking at any temp).

Bear


----------



## snowmanin1

I love my MES 30. Got it from Lowes. It is unbeatable if you get an A-Maze-N-Smoker to use in it. I don't use the chip tray at all. AMNS is the way to go! Hot or cold smokes.

Snow


----------



## finally

I have the MES 30 w/ window. So far works great. Have smoked a tri-tip roast and brisket, both came ourt better than I expceted. Tomorrow morning, a nice pork shoulder is going in. Happy Smokin to all.


----------



## jc1947

I love my MES 40. It makes smoking vastly easier especially when you have Bear helping.

THANKS Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver

JC1947 said:


> I love my MES 40. It makes smoking vastly easier especially when you have Bear helping.
> 
> THANKS Bear!


Always a Pleasure !

bear


----------



## mgruen2

Hi. I have a 30" digital...still in the box..Just bought it. looking forward to using it next weekend. Any mods needed?

Mike


----------



## captturbo

Mgruen2 said:


> Hi. I have a 30" digital...still in the box..Just bought it. looking forward to using it next weekend. Any mods needed?
> 
> Mike


Good choice. I don't know of many mods that are actually needed. A search will bring you some info. The only thing that I have done for mine was stone simple. I put a ceramic tile on top of the smoker box in the right rear of the smoker. This is said to improve on the inherent "hot spot" with this design. The new model smoke box works fine although there might still be a few old stock smokers being sold that have the old smaller box design. The old ones don't work very well. MasterBuilt will send you the parts you need to upgrade if you have this issue. The company has been very helpful and supportive to me. Great people from my experience.


----------



## bone player

Got mine through Cabela's.


----------



## grasshopper

got mine at Cabela's  and use AMPS


----------



## netbbq

Amazon.  $145.80.  Lowest I've seen it.  Understand Gander Mountain will have it for $130 on Black Friday.


----------



## pooroldbob65

I have a 40" model and have smoked ribs, Boston butts, wings,etc. Meat probe quit working and the company replaced it even though the unit is well past the 90 day warranty.


----------



## putcz

Love my MES have not had a problem since day one, added the cold smoke attachment and that is great. You get a lot more smoke over a much longer period of time so I use that for cold and hot smoking. I bought mine at TSC


----------



## bikerbones

Bought it at Home Depot. Use it for salmon and  pulled port and ribs.


----------



## red dog

Love my MES 40. It is the ideal smoker for someone dissabled like me. I had a propane but always had to have someone help move tanks and whatnot. The MES is just the right height for loading meat from a wheelchair and loading wood and AMNPS is super easy. Then there is the safety factor. I just feel much safer using it.


----------



## raastros2

I got the MES40 love it!


----------



## atweigl

I have the 2012 new mes 40" with window model and totaly love it!  it has the higher amp heating unit.  new 2012 models are at cabela's


----------



## beernuts

I'm a new guy to smoking and I just picked my first smoker at Cabelas.  It's a new model MES40.  It was on sale and I had a coupon for another $15.00 off so it was very reasonably priced.   I'm in the process of seasoning it right now.  I really look forward to smoking my first racks of ribs in the coming days.  One thing I didn't do was a temp check so I'm not sure if the temp is correct as show on the display.  But it seems to be cycling properly so I'll do the temp check tomorrow. 

I think this is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## pauldavid

I plan on getting the MES 30" on black friday. $176 at Bass Pro. Also I went to Ace hardware and asked the manager if she could order some Trager pellets, and she said sure can, they will be in next week. They will be just under a buck a pound. I also just purchased a amnps from Todd along with some of his pellets. Can't wait to get smokin.


----------



## wood chuck

I just got mine about 2 weeks ago & have already  done ribs twice & a rump roast . All turned out fine .I did do a small rack of deer ribs .They were a disaster but I know what I done wrong. No fat on deer meat & I over estimated the time & was over cooked.  Well the dogs loved them.  I have a stick smoker also & am having a hard time accepting the fact that the ems is not cooking with smoke but with defused heat . The chips just had smoke for flavor.  With my sfs, I'm cooking with smoke. Dose any one else feel this way?

Now with that said ;This is my exp. with the EMS . You have to tend it more than the SFS or it will just cook a way with no smoke. Folks mine seems to burn out fast. About every 45min. I have to put chips in.

I sure am glad i found this site . It's been a lot of help to me . :~)

Edit; My G/F bought me the MES  to keep me from using my wood smoker (Pictured) . I have C OP D & while doing the wood or meat tending I some times get more smoke than the meat . :~)


----------



## mneeley490

Old model 30" now on sale on Amazon, $149. Doubt it'll get much cheaper on Black Friday, but I could be wrong.


----------



## netbbq

Amazon now has MES 30 at $149.  Only $3 above all time low.


----------



## dairydennis

I've got the 30" analog, and now starting to really understand the the pasture controls.  I enjoy it and have cooked some great meat with it.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## dairydennis

Sorry, temperature controls, darn autocorrect.


----------



## danzguy

I just used my MES30 this morning, on a pork loin. My buddies all have this model, too, and love it. I purchased mine from Amazon. I've had no problems and look forward to building an external cold smoker to run in through the chip filler opening. If the coil decides to die some day I'll just rig something else up that will work.


----------



## smoke83340

I bought a MES 30 via Amazon [free shipping] and I love it.  I am new to smoking and absolutely everything has been a success:

trout, steelhead, tri-tip and chicken so far.

I bought the cheap vinyl cover but I doubt it will last long in Sun Valley winters.

I have not had any sensor problems yet but it was 9 degrees F this AM so I expect I may need to do some warming.

In the spring I will look into cold smoke mods and try lox.

Other equipment is an AMNPS [world's best customer service!]

and a great stainless beer can set-up that I scored at a thrift store.  No Idea who makes it.  The insert comes out for a beer can.













photo.jpg



__ smoke83340
__ Nov 11, 2012


----------



## smoke83340

That is a great price!!  Mine was 189 with free shipping


----------



## smoke83340

Hi, which cold smoke attachment did you get?

thanks,

Adam


----------



## mneeley490

Interesting chicken beer can set up there. I've never seen one like it. Looks very well built.


----------



## daricksta

Got my MES 30 thru Amazon.com. For some reason there were some white scuffs on the exterior but nothing major. The smoker works like a charm. I've been very happy with it.


----------



## i bleed blue

After trying to work with the Electric ECB, I broke down and bought a MES 30 today at Cabelas for 189 + Insane MO sales Tax. I did season it when I got home and ran my Maverick 732 to test the temps. 

Now, is there about a 20-25 degree temperature difference between what you set it at and what it actually reads? Case in point, I set it for 275 and my Maverick probe was hitting 300-305. When I dialed it back to 250, my Maverick was probing at 265-275. Semmes that is is abou 20-25 degrees hotter than what I set it at. Not going to be a problem, just curious what others have experienced.


----------



## baba bones

PB120299.JPG



__ baba bones
__ Nov 12, 2012


















PB110281.JPG



__ baba bones
__ Nov 12, 2012


















PB110287.JPG



__ baba bones
__ Nov 12, 2012
__ 1






I have the 40 window and love it done some mods on it and smked a butt for 16 hrs all night .with the amnps loaded 1 and half times.


----------



## frosty

Mine is the 40" with window.  Never regeretted purchasing mine from Cabella's for a moment.  The remote crapped out early, but hey it still heats fine, and produces great results.

No complaints!


----------



## russg

Been here about a year.  Love my MES 30.  Looking forward to an mes40 with remote!


----------



## mike johnson

40" with window Gen 1 . I absolutely love it. Bought it at cabelas but they matched price at a nearby store.


----------



## frank68

I have a 40 MES an love it it come from sam's club

Now i am looking at a smoke Hollow at sam's club it is LP gas


----------



## stjoeguy1122

I really like the ease of my MES 30.  Teamed up with the AMNPS makes for some great smoked food. 
I purchase at Cablea's    
Bob


----------



## roadkill cafe

2012 model 40" w/window. Got it at Bass Pro Shop/Outdoor World. Love it so far. Only issue is differences between unit temp readings and Maverick 732's. I'll trust the 732. FYI, there is a recall on this unit for the chip tray assembly. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128963/2012-mes-electric-smoker-recall#


----------



## old bones

The "Better Half" purchased the MES 30 for my birthday last month at Wally.  At the time, it was the best deal around.   When our son went to pick it up, he did some price matching so she got another $8.00 refund.   

Being new to smoking, I spent a lot of time reading on the net and soon found this forum.   So far I’ve had some great results with ribs, chicken and chops.    I took Jeff’s advice and did a Turkey Breast a few weeks ago.   I was so pleased with the MES 30, we just purchased another MES 30 for my son to replace his LP type smoker.   The price came down another 30.00 in just a few weeks so that was nice.       In all honesty, the MES 30 will do most everything I want except cold smoking so I have to give a lot of credit to my AMNPS.   Jeff’s rub and all the members on this forum makes life even better.    Thanks!!


----------



## billmc40

I have the new model 40 inch with window from Bass Pro. Bought the cover there last Saturady for 20.00

BillMC


----------



## hecdc

Bought my MES 30 online at Amazon in April, 2012. Had a chance to smoke pork chops, chicken breasts, brisket and ribs several times. I found it is a learning experience and each time I smoke something it gets a better. Also took me some time to learn the meat thermometer is a very important item. The smoker does the rest. Had some tempreture problems with the unit a month ago and Masterbuilt handled a replacement very satisfactorily. They were very responsive and I was back up and running in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## goose57

Had my 30" for 18 months, got it at Cabela's $189. I use nothing but AMNPS, thanks Todd for great product and service.

Ron


----------



## bobplumber

have been using my simple ole' mes 30 for 1 1/2 years now . i use both pellets and sawdust be cause i have different flavors in each type and each weekend i amaze my self and my  friends. last weekend i did a 20lb turkey , chicken wings and italian sausage . i love it. my freind is getting ready to buy also and i told him all he needs is the mes 30 and this site, which has helped me tremndously


----------



## bobplumber

with the amns (sawdust) ido cold smoking of cheese in my mes30


----------



## tommy p

I have had my MES for over a year now, still learning about smoking.  The only problem I have is the temperature probe does not work.

I also have an offset charcoal smoker.  I do not use it any more but I do prefer the smoke flavor of the charcoal smoker over the MES.

What I like is the temperature control of the MES over the other one, set and forget

.Tom701


----------



## dewey51

Bought my MES from Cabela's 13 months ago.  Turned it on for the break-in burn, but no heat.  Checked everything and all seemed correct. Called MES and she suggested a few things, no luck.  She said to send them the cord and the serial number panel on the back, and they sent me a new one.  Worked fine, but now I have a new nonworking MES, so thought I dig into it and see if I could find the problem.  Got my voltmeter, started taking it apart.  To make a long sorry short, on the underside of the MES there's a little box area where the cord goes into, a connection was not plugged in.  I plugged it in, and turned it on.  It worked!!!   So gave it to my son-in-law for Christmas.  We both love our MES's.  On the verge of attempting cold smoking.  Can't wait.


----------



## james parker

I bought my MES 30" earlier this year and have used it for ribs, butts, chicken, turkey, and fatties.  I love it because it is not labor intensive like my gas smoker is.  Never could control the temp without standing over it all the time.  My MES allows me to enjoy my other passion, college football.  Roll Tide!!

James


----------



## arli

I purchased my MES 30 inch two weeks ago from an ebay auction.  It had a smal dent (barely noticable) on one side.  I paid $110 plus shipping for it.  I have seasoned it and will be doing my first smoke on it tomorrow with a boston butt.


----------



## fuzzyb

It's a great starter unit. There are a lot of things it could do a little better but it does everything well and for the price you can't ask for more.


----------



## smoke83340

As noted I found it in a thrift store next to my office.   It is all stainless and super solid.  No idea where it came from....

Adam


----------



## neut68

MES 30 and i love it.. Havent been able to smoke to much this last month or so due to hunting but i am done for now so the smoker was fired up last weekend and packed with about 5lbs of venision i made into jerky.. Gonna smoke more this Sunday and also do a cold smoke with various cheese's.. I need to get in touch with Todd and order more pellets for the AMNPS!!!!!!!!


----------



## red dog

BaBa Bones said:


> PB120299.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ baba bones
> __ Nov 12, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PB110281.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ baba bones
> __ Nov 12, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PB110287.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ baba bones
> __ Nov 12, 2012
> __ 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 40 window and love it done some mods on it and smked a butt for 16 hrs all night .with the amnps loaded 1 and half times.
> 
> Do have your vent pipe just running out through the wall or do you have an exhaust fan? I would like to set mine up like that in my shop for smoking in the winter. It's way too cold here in the winter to smoke outdoors.


----------



## gejoo2000

Home Depot.


----------



## smokin bison

My questions is, is the extra mony for the 40" w/ window worth it.  Even a 30" w/ window. Cabella's has the old style 30" no widow for 190. A 40" is aroun 250 or so. A bigger smoker would be nice, but just curious what people with 30" thought of the capicity.

Also I have been thinking of getting a Traeger, if people had the choice would they get a Trager or keep their MES?  Just looking to save some money with getting the MES or just save for the Traeger. I do have a Grill Pro Propane as of now but i figure how can a person have JUST ONE SMOKER..

Let me know your Thoughts???


----------



## hkeiner

> Let me know your Thoughts???


IMO a 40" MES vs 30" MES is worth the extra cost and a  MES with window vs a MES without window is also worth the extra cost. But just like choosing between different models of cars (e.g., features and sizes), a lot depends on what a person wants to have and what they are willing to spend for it.


----------



## dewey51

Personally, I wouldn't want the window.  Granted it's nice to have when clean, but to keep it clean would be more work than what it's worth as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## wbrian

I have to 40" SS with window, I think it's 1200watt, but not sure, now.  Got it a year and a half ago from Costco.  I love it.  I came from a Brinkman square vertical coal smoker.  It was tough to maintain the temps and a pain to keep loading it, etc.  I was getting ready to have a leg surgery that would limit my mobility a lot.  So, the MES 40 was a godsend.  Having the remote saves me a lot of trips out to my deck on my knee roller.  I just had a second surgery and having this unit will allow me to smoke a butt tomorrow easily.  Love it!


----------



## revamped

I love my MBES, sometimes it is annoying to add chips every hour; but it is really unsafe to leave it unattended anyway so no big deal.  Just finished an entire pork shoulder and leg, and it fit fine.  Chip tray sticks really bad, but it is obvious that their sheetmetal work on that piece needs some improvement.  It is rubbing on the screws on the side. have done plenty of ribs, 4 briskets, braughts, and a couple of pork loins.  I know there is the taste of charcoal missing, so I put 6 briquets in the tray before starting, running them down the side and across the back of the tray so when you dump the chips there is plenty of room.  adds a little flavor, but not much.


----------



## shanenc

I messed up so one of the votes for the 40 with window should be one more.  I really like it.  I have the upgraded smoke unit and if you add chips e dry 45 min it will smoke like a charcoal one.  I bought mine 6 months ago and it is so easy to smoke butts.  But the best thing I have smoked so far is chicken wings.


----------



## prestoni

Bass Pro Shop  Texas


----------



## smokeinthewind

How often do you guys clean yours? I've had mine for a year and really have never cleaned it.


----------



## rickyldd

smokeinthewind said:


> How often do you guys clean yours? I've had mine for a year and really have never cleaned it.


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96948/smoker-cleaning/80#post_887303


----------



## mattu1665

Got my 40" 1200 watt with window from Amazon back in July. I've done a half dozen smokes since ranging from brisket to ribs. After one attempt using the chip tray I purchased the AMAZN smoker. Was impressed with the ease of use and the lengthy smoking times. 

However, I have to say that I'm not a big fan of the smoke taste created by the pellets. I have smoked with both the hickory and cherry pellets and wasn't happy with the flavor. My wife felt the same way. I don't want to give up on the MES 40 yet especially since I now have $400 invested. 

I'm going back to my vertical gas smoker this thanksgiving. I know ill get a great tasting bird with a fabulous smoke ring. Any Detroit area forum members interested in purchasing an MES 40?


----------



## bone player

I have an older model (ESQ30B).  I have seen different suggestions for installing a top air damper. Anyone done this?  Thanks.


----------



## rtbbq2

Going to buy the 30" MES at Gander Mountain on Black Friday....$120.00...Looks like the best price. Here is the ad page 14...

http://www.theblackfriday.com/ads/gander/gander-mountain-black-friday-ad14.shtml

I have a kamado but want this to smoke sausage and the overnight butts and brisquets...


----------



## rtbbq2

I guess it's $129.99...sorry for the typo all.........


----------



## jmr57

RTBBQ2,    I called Gander and they said the MES 30" actually doesnt go on 129.99 sale until Saturday. If you look a page or two ahead of it in the flyer it says Saturday Specials.....that seems kinda stupid to list it in a Black Friday flyer if not on sale until Saturday don't ya think? I just hope that I don't show up on Saturday and they are all gone already at the normal $149 price !!!   That would be a bummer.


----------



## jmr57

the Saturday Specials start on page 12 they said.....everything after page 12 isn't on sale until Saturday.......just trying to save ya some hassle and a trip.


----------



## rtbbq2

Thanks for letting me know...Randy


----------



## waucedah

I have had good luck with the MES use it when I do not want to burn charcoal in the UDS


----------



## gejoo2000

I also have the thirty inch but it's just me and the wife but it is fine with us.  Everything I have smoked has been great and if had it to do again I'd buy it again.  So easy to use.


----------



## rtbbq2

Well I hurried over to Gander Mountain and picked up the last MES30 they had in stock. Yesterday they had 17 units. They did have the sale price $129.99 on early. Lots of folks will be upset since they are already out of stock. Glad I got a tip from a fellow SMF member to get down there asap..... This site rocks...........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....Many thanks...RTBBQ


----------



## redheelerdog

I got my MES all hopped up and modded out...

Got the exterior temperature dial AND the AMAZ-N air vent...













IMG_20121117_132957.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 22, 2012






I ALSO have the highly coveted long extended smoker vent pipe - (AKA the Long Tube Header) - Gains 30-40 horsepower with this mod alone!













MES.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 22, 2012






I also have a 1/4" thick, square steel plate sitting on top of the heat element box to keep the heat from going straight up the corner and frying the crap out of what is directly below the top vent. (helps with more even heating throughout the smoke box)













IMG_20121122_141711.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Nov 23, 2012


----------



## hyde

Very convenient if I want to smoke and don't have time to babysit my smoker. (Though that's part of smoking). You will not get a smoke ring with an electric smoker,but I do enjoy it and use it weekly. I've also started putting pellets in mine and will not switch back to chips.


----------



## rtbbq2

We must all be weird then. Linda laughs at me when I get the camera close to my smoker. She knows that the Q-views are going to happen....lol........


----------



## daricksta

I've noticed the same temp difference with the MES 30 and the Taylor therm I use. However, after about an hour as the MES gets up to the target temp, the difference narrows down to 10 degrees or less. I've checked this on each of the 5 times I've used my MES and this temp gap closing has remained consistent.


----------



## daricksta

Todd Johnson told me you don't get smoke rings with an electric smoker, but I don't understand why that is. Why is it different from other smokers? Is it the same for a propane smoker?


----------



## roadkill cafe

daRicksta said:


> Todd Johnson told me you don't get smoke rings with an electric smoker, but I don't understand why that is. Why is it different from other smokers? Is it the same for a propane smoker?


You'll get a smoke ring, usually, in a gasser. "Usually" won't in an electric. This thread might help you understand. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128506/the-smoke-ring-mystery . You can also read other posts by typing in Smoke Ring in the search bar. I have also read, never tried, that you can artificially create one in an electric. The smoke ring does nothing other than add to the appearance, nothing for flavor.


----------



## rtbbq2

I picked up my MES30 on Friday. She is all seasoned and ready to roll. Gonna do some spares tomorrow...


----------



## old bones

RTBBQ2 said:


> I picked up my MES30 on Friday. She is all seasoned and ready to roll. Gonna do some spares tomorrow...


You should be licking your fingers about now. How was the ribs?


----------



## coconuts

> Let me know your Thoughts???


Would recommend the 40" if you like smoking multiple things at once. You can fit a large pork butt, ribs, brisket, etc... on it at all at the same time. Does increase your cooking times but the exrta room is nice if your smoking for a crowd. If you just like smoking one thing at a time a 30 should do you fine. The window is pretty much useless as it smokes up in an hour. So is the light as it does the same. If you clean them both every time them they work for a little while. It's a convienence but certainly not necessary. Smoke on!


----------



## mneeley490

I have added a couple charcoal briquettes to my electric and gotten some smoke ring, though not like in my offset. So far, the charcoal pellets in my amnps haven't produced one, but I haven't used them exclusively for a single smoke. Usually mix in some other pellets for flavor.


----------



## dilksdad

Are you willing to share more information relating to the modifications?  Looks like what you have done will solve my issue of smoking over night without losing sleep.

Thanks!


----------



## rtbbq2

I never got them in the smoker...Did something else. I was out voted. Gonna do the ribs tomorrow..


----------



## skull fish

Great! I have had mine for over 2 winters, and still cookin like a champ. Mes 40. Lots a room. I have switched to using pellets and blending in chips.
A steady temp is no problem, a steady smoke is a challenge, don't over load the chip tray, you will get a white smoldering cloud. Also caught fire a few times, if the chip tray is over loaded, and you open the door or side dump tray and air gets in, it can ignite
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. FYI!


----------



## rtbbq2

Thanks for the tip. I found that about a half of a tray or less works pretty well....Still learning this unit obviously...


----------



## hardhed

I Bleed Blue said:


> After trying to work with the Electric ECB, I broke down and bought a MES 30 today at Cabelas for 189 + Insane MO sales Tax. I did season it when I got home and ran my Maverick 732 to test the temps.
> 
> Now, is there about a 20-25 degree temperature difference between what you set it at and what it actually reads? Case in point, I set it for 275 and my Maverick probe was hitting 300-305. When I dialed it back to 250, my Maverick was probing at 265-275. Semmes that is is abou 20-25 degrees hotter than what I set it at. Not going to be a problem, just curious what others have experienced.


I've noticed this temperature difference too.  Kept checking the Maverick with boiling water, and it tested out fine, so must be the thermometer in the MES.  No problem at all once you account for it, but have others also noticed this?


----------



## smokinhusker

I'm on my second MES 40 body and both run cooler...wish mine would run hotter!


----------



## oronobuckeye

I got my MES 40" 2nd generations about 6 weeks ago at Cabela's and really like it.  Have had no issues so far.


----------



## nathanva

30" with window. Love it, its a great unit. Purchased at home depot. I have a 9lb butt, some yardbird and a rack of baby backs in it as I speak.


----------



## compact45

[h3]Masterbuilt 30" 20070312 with Window bought from Amazon about a year ago. Really like it all the way around for performance and convenience with no troubles so far.[/h3]


----------



## dad of four

Edit:  I see someone else already posted this...  Not sure how to delete a post


----------



## chiefp

40 here with the stupid window.  I'm having problems with heat like many others (30 degrees off according to thermo).  Called them and they are sending new heating element and control panel.  Hope this gets it straight.


----------



## tpalshadow

Chief, I understand the frustration with the temp difference, but it is always nice to see how well their customer service reacts.  I got mine a week ago and it was missing the leveling legs.  Just received them today via UPS after a 5 minute phone call last week.


----------



## canada nuke

just gettin started with a new Gen2..... thinkin this is going to be a blast


----------



## hevyg

Im not sure why he is saying that. I always get a beautiful smoke ring in my MES. depends on the smoke, not the heat.


----------



## hevyg

ok, i must have missed it. What is the purpose for the stack on the vent? I keep my vent closed, well nearly. What purpose does it serve ?,


----------



## tpalshadow

The stack is to increase air flow through the system.


----------



## redheelerdog

hevyg said:


> ok, i must have missed it. What is the purpose for the stack on the vent? I keep my vent closed, well nearly. What purpose does it serve ?,


Hi Heavyg,







The stack promotes air flow to keep my AMAZN smoker burning.

While smoking the vent should be fully open or you will get creosote smoke buildup on your food and it will taste bitter and terrible, not opening the vent all the way while smoking will also create extra creosote buildup on the inside of your smoker, if humidity is high, you run the risk of the dreaded black rain (moisture mixed with creosote dripping on your food). Just a friendly FYI.


----------



## wbrian

Mattu1665 said:


> Got my 40" 1200 watt with window from Amazon back in July. I've done a half dozen smokes since ranging from brisket to ribs. After one attempt using the chip tray I purchased the AMAZN smoker. Was impressed with the ease of use and the lengthy smoking times.
> However, I have to say that I'm not a big fan of the smoke taste created by the pellets. I have smoked with both the hickory and cherry pellets and wasn't happy with the flavor. My wife felt the same way. I don't want to give up on the MES 40 yet especially since I now have $400 invested.
> I'm going back to my vertical gas smoker this thanksgiving. I know ill get a great tasting bird with a fabulous smoke ring. Any Detroit area forum members interested in purchasing an MES 40?


Hey Mattu1665,

If it's a matter of the amount of smoke you feel you're missing, try lighting the AMZN at both ends, it doublesthe amount of smoke it makes and increases the flavor that gets into your meats.

HTH,

Brian

Good Smoking, Folks!


----------



## wbrian

hevyg said:


> ok, i must have missed it. What is the purpose for the stack on the vent? I keep my vent closed, well nearly. What purpose does it serve ?,


In addition to what was said above, the stack on the vent allows you to direct it away from the direction of the wind, stopping the wind from blowing INTO your smoker and screwing with the airflow and heating of the Smoker.

HTH,

B.

EDIT: I thought you were referring to the elbow that many of us put on the vent for directionality.  That other smokestack, is impressive!  Don't know if it has any effect on wind blowing in, though...

Later,

B.


----------



## smitty911

I have the basic model

Bought it thru Walmart

I think I want to upgrade to either the 2nd generation or maybe landmann unit(smokey mountain unit)


----------



## smitty911

I have the basic model

Bought it thru Walmart

I think I want to upgrade to either the 2nd generation or maybe landmann unit(smokey mountain unit)


----------



## vinnroc

mes 40 with window from Sam's "old model"

having a great time with it and now looking for a talking thermometer to go with my maverick


----------



## steadyeddie

Just pulled the trigger on a MES 30. No window, with electronic temp control and all.

Should arrive in a week.

Cut my teeth on a electric bullet smoker, then a GOSM gas unit.

Looking forward to it.


----------



## rnyboy

Bought the basic 30" 3-rack from Cabella's for about $120 a couple of weeks back.  To tell you the truth I think it was a good choice because it will break and hold over 400F on a 70F day in the garage when I tested it, so it should reach up to 250F when it's cold outside.  I will be jumping in with both feet the last two weeks of Dec. when I have off.  The plans are to try to make 10 lbs. of smoked venison summer sausage from scratch and 12 1/2 lbs. of venison ring bologna using half of a Ring Bologna kit from Cabella's.  I also purchased the chips, casings, dual reading remote digital thermometer, hog ring pliers/rings, and a sausage making book.  I already have my parent's antique vertical stuffer and just recently bought a rather hefty #12 meat grinder.  I'm just wondering if the MES will hold all of the summer sausage and bologna without touching during a single smoking event or if I'll have to split it up into two?  I think if I wanted to I could add a fourth rack and I think I may screw four eye hooks in the top to support a couple of metal rods to allow hanging of things like summer suasage or bologna from them.  Any tips?  Oh yeah, I'm thinking about getting the AMNPS next for cold smoking.


----------



## chefboyartie

just smoked 1ST time in the 40 window mes. have to say did 3 racks of baby's easy, slow, good. there is a learning curve here. ran 230 degrees for 4 hours. last 2 coverd foil. next 1hr 275 to brown crust up. 20 more to sauce up. everyone said they where off the chain. a lot of posts about another thermometer needed inside to help, i sure need to buy another one today. very happy with mes.


----------



## insane

I purchased the MES 40 SS w/ Window, 1200 watts, from Bass Pro Shops and love it. After purchasing the "A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER" I love it even more!


----------



## sarnott

This weekend was one of those weekends when you wanted to blow up a gasser because temps were all over the place no matter what I did! In a fit of minor frustration (OK, maybe not so minor), I announced to my wife that this Christmas, I wanted to buy an electric smoker and she said OK!!??

I usually cook for just a few of us (3-6 with leftovers) but sometimes get drafted for a larger smoke. How big is the difference between a MES 30 or 40 and do you all think the window is worthwhile? Which "generation" is best and why? I'm not against buying the 40 or whatever but would be interested in hearing what size, options, and configurations seem like they make the most sense for a pretty consistent weekend smoker? I usually smoke or reverse sear something at least three times a month but do a larger smoke maybe every three months or so.

Thanks for your help.

Scott

PS, I'll be posting this weekend's smoke in the chicken string, probably tomorrow. It came out OK but was much harder than it should have been.


----------



## smoker21

The 40 is bigger and holds more, but the window...  If you don't really clean it each time it will quickly brown over just like the walls will.  I only clean my grills and water bowl regularly.   I cleaned the window for the first few smokes and quit. 

Do you ever see one on a restaurant smoker??? 

Just wondering.

JD


----------



## rbpinney

I have a 40" with the remote that I purchased at Cabelas.   I'm totally in love with it.   I've done a bunch of different stuff (nuts, cheese, pork butt, ribs, etc.) but don't consider myself a master at any of them.

Ditto what Chainsaw said about having a LIFE.   I can check the oven temp and the meat temp from the house without going out to the smoker.  Call me lazy, but I work from home and that helps me a ton.  Admittedly, the only thing you can't check is how much smoke is being generated.


----------



## joseph maiers

I bought mine in February from a guy that needed a bigger one - I use mine at least weekly and love it - going to do Pheasant and cheese this weekend! Works great even in zero degree weather!


----------



## bobplumber

my mes 30 with no window is just fine for just me and the wife or when i do 6 racks of ribs sliced in half in a rib stand for football sunday


----------



## herbmmm

I have the 40" with glass door.  I do have a question!  I read comments from a lot of MES owners that they love their A-Maze-N-Smoker so I bought the Pellet model(the idea sounds great).  I can not get this thing to stay lit!!!  It seems that my MES is so air tight that the A-Maze-N-Smoker isn't getting enough air to burn!  I have been told to leave the wood shute half open and that should help but it didn't for me.  Anybody have this problem that has found a solution?


----------



## herbmmm

How many pellets do you put in at a time and how often do you have to add more pellets?


----------



## roadkill cafe

Top vent fully open

Chip LOADER CHUTE out about 2"

Chip TRAY inside out about 1-1/2"

Fill AMNPS to about 1/8" from the top

Hold torch to pellets for a full 45 sec.

Allow pellets to burn for a full 10 min. (if they blow out gently blow on them and they should re-light) Need a good bed of coals.

Place in smoker where they won't be dripped on or make a "tent" out of alum. foil for over the top. (Deltadude made a "tent" out of an alum. tray/pan that looks like it works really well)

Also depends on what pellets you're using. It's recommended that if you're burning cherry, wine barrel or bourbon barrel pellets, first put down a layer of a hardwood pellet such as oak, hickory, etc.

One thing I do is after 10 min. and it's going good, I place some more pellets on top of the coals. If it seems like you're getting too much smoke (not TBS) close the chip loader chute some (using it as a damper).

Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## roadkill cafe

Filling each row of the AMNPS to within 1/8" of the top should last approx. 3+ hours (each row). If you have a lot of draft (such as too much wind blowing in the chip chute) you may not get as much time out of it. Here's a link to another thread. Pics of Deltadude's cover are posted. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131875/a-mazen-and-mes-issues


----------



## cfmt

Hi all...just got an MES smoker from costco, its a 20070411, not exactly sure what i have, stainless door, window, remote control (which is a great feature), 800 watt element, and about 33 inches tall over all. used it twice on chicken, works really well. couldnt be happier. have an issue with the door seal sticking to the main frame on the hinge side when opening the door, yes i cleaned it very well. called masterbuilt and they are sending me a completely new door assembly......im impressed with the customer service. im thinking this unit may be an old closeout  item but it sure works well.


----------



## tennsmoker

Herb, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have used my A-MAZE-N Pellet smoker dozen's of times for Summer Sausage and Snack Sticks and I have found out especially here in Tenn that the humidity is uncontrollable !! So, every smoke I do I take the pellets I will be using arrange in the pellet smoker as normal and set the oven at 325* for 30 min, light while they are still warm, and follow the previous instructions.

My pellets have never went out, that's my $.02

al


----------



## thunder lite

First smoke in my MES 40" with window. Bought it earlier this week at Cabelas and seasoned it yesterday. They have the 40" for $329 and I had a coupon for $45 off a $300 purchase. So far I like it. I've done a lot of smokes in my Weber Genesis grill and Smokey Hollow vertical. Not having to babysit the temperature is nice, but adding chips is not the best. Definitely will be looking at getting an [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]AMNPS.[/color]

Also, all that humidity running down the window is now coming out the door somewhere. I might have to do what Todd suggested in a different post regarding putting a boot tray under it.

The manual was right when it stated that the temp would spike up after adding chips. I think I might have to time the chip reload to correspond to the low part of the temperature cycle.

Ron


----------



## myershp

Just picked up my MES 40 today at cabelas. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## machodog6842

I received mine just the other day as a Christmas present. I have a 40" Digital MES. Going through the preseasoning process right now....can't wait to get into this. I have always wanted a smoker.


----------



## rickyldd

I have a 30" ....bought at Lowes...$150...800w with probe ... love it


----------



## zippy

I have had a 40" MES for a couple of years, with window, and electronic.  It is sweet. Never had another, so no real comparison--I used to put smoke pouches in my BBQ and try to keep the heat low.  Mixed results, to say the least.  We get a good dose of winter up here in Saskatchewan, Canada--approaching -40F on a cold night would not be uncommon--and much colder if you add any wind.  I was always worried that I would have to put the smoker away for the winter, but actually find it works really well in the winter.  Tons of smoke, because the element is often on maintaining the temp.  Probably better smoke than in the summer!!  Got mine from Bass Pro in Calgary, Alberta--and paid way more than my US brother & sisters would ever consider reasonable.  But that's Canada!!  Fewer people, higher prices.  In any case, the unit is awesome. Want to find out why chicken ends up with REALLY tough skin after smoking.  Ideas, help??  Thanks.  Happy smoking!!


----------



## stoobie

Couldn't agree more.  Since I went with the MES 40, I can actually do other things on Sunday AND still have great BBQ at the end of the day!  What a concept!  I smeused to stoke my Weber bullet smoker all day, smelled like sweat and smoke at the end of the day and due to the uneven temperatures, still sometimes didn't get it quite right.  With the MES, no worries, Mate.


----------



## 173rdherd

I can't believe how easy it is to smoke and maintain temps. when i voted i said I bought it at Sams, but I realized I got it at Lowes for $100 as it was missing a leg(bolt) for the score of the year. I go to my local Sams every week watching for a scratch and dent 40" (not ' as in the poll) or a last one price reduction. They are currently $300, but I am patient. Doesn't matter if they are missing parts either, as Masterbuilt will send replacement pieces.


----------



## steadyeddie

Got mine for Christmas. Actually unpacked it Christmas eve, did an initial run with chicken wings, and they came out great. Injected the wings with buffalo sauce, crisped the skin on the gas grill, most excellent.

Then did a brisket for Christmas day. Let it run all night. The brisket was as good as any I'd done in my GOSM, maybe better. Not having to worry about temps is a big plus.

The thermostat seems to be 10 degrees low. I know the outside temps were about 70 (south louisiana) and it was showing 61F. So I know to adjust it about 10 degrees lower.

I was surprised that it still had smoke in the morning. The actual smoker part seems to disperse smoke in a very steady manner. When I opened the door at 6 a.m. the next day, it was still smoking. I used some mesquite and also some Jack Daniels charcoal pellets that gives a nice mellow charcoal flavor. 

I got the 30" with no window. I've never thought much of windows in grills or otherwise, they all get smoked over anyway and a thin sheet of glass is not a great insulator.

I like everything about the MES. The walls and door are insulated. You can add wood chips without opening the door. It seems like a solid unit for less than two bills.

I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## mneeley490

Did my third smoke on the older version black 30" MES on Sunday. About 14 lbs. of Canadian bacon using an AMNPS loaded with 70% Pitmaster's Choice and 30% corn cob pellets. The element did struggle somewhat getting up to 225°, took about 3-1/2 hours with that much cold mass inside. Of course it didn't help that I had a little trouble with keeping a steady stream of smoke.

Did all the recommended proceedures, including microwaving the pellets, and adding a soup can over the top vent for more draw, but still had to open up the door and relight the AMNPS twice. I ended up adding more pellets and lighting both ends, and that seemed to do the trick.


----------



## cman55

I just got my MES40 Gen2 on Christmas Eve. Bass Pro was selling both units and I initially purchased the MES40 Gen1 by mistake. I already seasoned the unit and just as an added precaution, also purchased the cold smoker attachment. I wonder if it can be used as an additional smoke source while using the MES in hot or wet smoke mode. Any answers on this would be greatly appreciated in advance!


----------



## mvincent42

I have the 30" bass pro shop model 20072010 and it is awesome! I have no problems with it at all. I have noticed that that I get lots of white thick smoke if I dump the chips into the pan so I just leave them in the feeder tube and get the nice thin blue smoke. I don't go through very many chips either and everything comes out awesome!

I have cold smoked cheese and milk several times using frozen bottles and setting it at 100* and smoked various meats between 200* and 275*  I would highly recommend this smoker!


----------



## wajski

My bro in law works for QVC as a supervisor in Va, wife got me one last Christmas with his discount and extra holiday employe disc it was a very cheap investment. I would pay reg price if I had to like it that much. I have loaded chips turned chip tray to dump and just let tray in dump position, I think it allows a little extra air so the chips smoke better jm.02cens


----------



## baba bones

are you using anny liquid in your drip tray ,apple juice and beer is a good thing ...


----------



## baba bones

zippy said:


> I have had a 40" MES for a couple of years, with window, and electronic.  It is sweet. Never had another, so no real comparison--I used to put smoke pouches in my BBQ and try to keep the heat low.  Mixed results, to say the least.  We get a good dose of winter up here in Saskatchewan, Canada--approaching -40F on a cold night would not be uncommon--and much colder if you add any wind.  I was always worried that I would have to put the smoker away for the winter, but actually find it works really well in the winter.  Tons of smoke, because the element is often on maintaining the temp.  Probably better smoke than in the summer!!  Got mine from Bass Pro in Calgary, Alberta--and paid way more than my US brother & sisters would ever consider reasonable.  But that's Canada!!  Fewer people, higher prices.  In any case, the unit is awesome. Want to find out why chicken ends up with REALLY tough skin after smoking.  Ideas, help??  Thanks.  Happy smoking!!


are you using any thing in your drip tray? apple cider and beer workes well... Happy smokin


----------



## mvincent42

I put water in my water pan. Never thought to add something flavored. I usually try to save drippings for gravy depending on what I smoke. Would be great idea for things im not making gravy for though, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jswenson225

Bought mine thru Wal Mart online with free shipping to the store.  I have had it for a liitle over 2 years and it is great.  I can transport it for summer vacations (which my family loves) and it is easy enough to move from the garage outside each time I use it.  One of the best features is the full insulation.  I have smoked in temps down to 0 degrees and my smoking times do not change as long as I leave it alone.  The only negative is you don't get the nice smoke ring with an electric smoker, but overall smoke flavor is good.


----------



## eman

The MES does not achieve high enough temps to crisp the skin on poultry.

 Finish it on the grill or under the broiler.


----------



## shamong9

You should try Beer or strong red wine, these have proved to be excellent.  I have tried favorling the water with orange or lime, my family loves it.


----------



## mvincent42

Awesome thoughts on the flavoring ideas. I always finish poultry in the oven under the broiler for 5 minutes if I want it crispy. If I had a grill I would finish it on that but I do not have one. The smoker was more important. The mes only goes to 275 so crispy it not an option. However the insulation and the fact I can set it at 100* and get smoke is worth it though. I am a huge fan of cold smoking and that's why I got this model.


----------



## daricksta

Thanks for the info on the smoke rings and the MES, Roadkill.


----------



## daricksta

Just read part of the thread--will get back to it later. But one guy said a reason why electrics are last in producing smoke rings is because the wood chip trays don't hold enough wood chips. Well, I use wood pellets in an AMNPS and that thing can hold more than enough pellets for a 6-hour smoke. Also, per Todd's advice, I stopped using the water pan. Shouldn't that be sufficient to produce a smoke ring if the interior heat and ventilation are adequate?


----------



## shamong9

water pan does two things when smoking.  Keep food moist and can be used to add favor.


----------



## burleyque

I've had mine for about a year and just used to for the first time. I had a Cookshack Smokette and traded up to a little bigger Smokin-It. I'm really into the idea of loading up the smoker and coming back 14 hours later and getting great pork butt or whatever.The MES30 I got at Lowes for pretty cheap ( a floor sample) with the intent of just using it for a big box for cold smoking with a smoke generator I built, but then I stumbled across this forum and read all the raves about the A-Maze-N, so I bought a pellet model.

Finally, last week, a friend brought about 20 pounds of salmon from a fishing trip, so I thought I'd give it a go. Used alder sawdust (microwaved first to get the humidity out--thanks, guys!) in the MazeN , smoked in in the MES (with no heat) for almost 24 hours (refilling the MazeN only once) and it worked great. The flavor of that salmon just blew me away. 

Come summer, if I ever need to do more than my SmokinIt can handle, I may try the MES for hot smoking (using the MazeN instead of the wood chips).


----------



## indacup

I went from charcoal to the MES electric and it is a freakin dream!!!

Lets face it the bulk amount of effort to a perfect smoke is not the actual smoking itself...but the preparation, making the recipes mixing, brining...etc....then comes the post smoking process..etc.

The MES electric, with the remote I feel is gods way of rewarding me for taking all the time to make sure my loved ones will be getting a good meal.

Awhile back, my system did not work....I called them and they said it sounded like the control panel went bad...they sent a new one out that day, I received it two days later and they never asked me to return the original one.....A wonderful experience as is every experience I have with my MES.


----------



## daricksta

I would not use charcoal for smoking--too labor intensive and I'm no competitor in cookoffs. I restrict my charcoal to my Weber 22.5" Silver One-Touch, which I prize just about my MES 30.


----------



## incapearl

I've just started smoking with my MES 40" 1500 Watt smoker. I purchased from QVC and received just before Christmas. I've only cooked with it twice so I am way at the beginning of learning all of the ins and outs. So far, though, I really like it!

I do want to ask though...I found a cast iron Brinkman wood chip box at Home Depot the other day and was wondering if I could use that in my MES. My model has the chip tray inside the smoker. The instructions have me soaking the chips before putting in smoker and replenishing during the smoke if necessary (I haven't had to do that so far.) Was just wondering if the cast iron thing would be better.

Thanks!


----------



## thunder lite

I'm not sure that the cast iron box would work, unless you could get it right above the heating element. I don;t think there would be sufficient heat to get the chips smoking otherwise. I have one of the cast iron boxes and use it in my Weber grill and propane smoker, but in both of those cases, it sits directly above the heat source. The AMNPS is a great way to go. I have one for my MES 40, and it works great, but I still have some figuring out to do to control the air to keep it smoking.

Ron


----------



## stygshore

12/25/2012 got the 2nd Gen MES 30 from my wife as a Christmas gift

Love it  - its 1/2/2013 and I have already cooked about 20 lbs of meat in it

- she got it from Bass Pro on Black Friday


----------



## jswenson225

In regards to the smoke rings, they are actually produced by a chemical reaction that does not occur when not burning wood.  (So I have read).  Thus it is very hard, if not impossible, to get a full smoke ring with an electric smoker.  Smoke rings are more important in competition BBQ for visual effect.  To me, the flavor is the true test! 

One other note for those trying to smoke in cold weather.  If you are starting your MES and it is under about 35 degrees, you may get an error message and your smoker will not start to heat.  This happened to me 2 years ago over New Year's and I could not determine the problem.  Now all I do is boil a small pot of water and place it in the smoker and close the vent and door.  In about 5 minutes the temp sensor inside the unit will heat up enough where you can start the smoker!


----------



## shamong9

I have only smoked a few times in cold weather.  I built a temp shed , and used a prone heater.  Your way sounds a lot easier.  Thanks for the new way.


----------



## 173rdherd

what's the difference between a 1st gen and 2nd gen MES30


----------



## rollin smoke

I think SMF is officially the MES capital of the world! Makes me want one. I use a UDS about to be building a 80 gal RF but i might have to break down and get the MES 40 just to be part of the party!!


----------



## shamong9

I think it has some new bells and whistles. Remote control and meat probe, as if it wasn't already *  hard  *to smoke with the MES 30.


----------



## beernuts

It has a different drip tray setup, a smaller but deeper water pan that slides into a pair of rails under an opening in the drip pan, vented on left side versus the top, different location for the door hinges, 1200 watt element in the 40" model (though that may have been there before), control panel moved from lump on top to front panel, LED lights moved to outside of box versus inside on older model, chip tray redesign (retrofit kit will allow change to new style from older versions), removal of rails under chip tray/cover (not necessary in new model), easier access to element for replacement (this my have been done on earlier versions and carried forward), and a blue panel display. I hope I got everything but if I didn't let me know.


----------



## ghlfarms

I absolutely love mine.  I got it at Bass Pro and it was definely worth waiting 4 hours for in freezing temps.  I get no complaints from anyone because it's electric.  Still very delicious and able to manage the rest of my life.


----------



## meatwad

Really like the MES for its ease of use an good results. Sometimes I'll cheat and put a handful of small lump charcoal in the tray and heat up real good prior to adding any meat. Being well insulated the element stays off for long periods found it helps keeping the chips burning when the elements not on. The lump also adds a bit of flavor and the ever so light smoke ring if I pull out the magnifying glass. Also seem to have better results with the water pan empty.


----------



## mcockrell

i debated long and hard on which smoker to get. and to be quite honest the only reason i went with the MES is because it had a very loyal following on this forum so i figured if anything broke on it i would have someone to turn to for guidance. i actually got very lucky when purchasing mine. i did the research and settled on the MES. i wanted it by thanksgiving to smoke a ham and turkey. walmart had them but the ship to store option was going to take 3 weeks and it wouldnt make it here before thanksgiving. home depot had them but online only and they were more expensive than walmart. bass pro shops had them but they were about $70 more than walmart and they were out of stock at my local store. amazon had them and they had 3 day shipping. it was friday so i decided to think about it over the weekend. monday morning i got to the office and pulled it up ready to order and to my surprise they had dropped the price at walmart and amazon $40. with my prime membership i got 3 day shipping for a few dollars. all in all it couldnt have worked out better and i couldnt be happier.

the next one i get will be the MES 40 just so i can fit a whole rack of ribs in it :)


----------



## cman55

I got the MES 40" Gen 2 at Bass Pro for Christmas and so far, its everything the forums have said it was. The 1200W heating element had no problems producing the 275deg max temperature even in 35deg outside temps. There was some discrepency between the remote display temp and the console display temp but that was fixed by resynching the remote to the unit. So far, I've done Poultry and a Brisket. The Poultry was very juicy but the skin was not crispy. I learned later to finish any poulty in the overn broiler to crisp the skin.The Brisket was fantastic even though I had some self inflicted problems with the internal temperature of the brisket. I did learn that to get an accurate temp while smoking before the end of the first cycle, just leave the meat temp probe in the center of the Smoker and check that temp. It should give you an accurate reflection as to what temps you're smoking with. Also, the cold smoking attachment, which I purchased, should only be used for cold smoking and not as an additional smoke source for hot smoking. This came from Masterbuilt CS which I waited almost 30mins to get a live person most likely due to Christmas sales and first time users. All in all, I've become a avid fan of smoking meats and can't wait to do my first Pork Belly, Pork Butt and Rib Roast. Salmon is also in play now. I've raved about this to my Brother in law who lives in Mo. and has access to fresh farm meats off the hoof. 

Happy Smoking Everyone


----------



## paul catt

Mine came from  Cabelas as a xmas gift. I really love it so far..it has the window and the remote ...I like being able to watch the temp while Im out doing other things ... I had a old bullet smoker ..it was ok but didnt do half the meat that MES30 does  and loading the charcoal and wood chunks was a PITA due to the small opening

I have been comparing the internal probe with my other remote probe and so far so good...but I've been told not to trust it ...so far I have nothing but good things to say about it













1st time smoking 005.JPG



__ paul catt
__ Dec 29, 2012






My GF thought that the chicken in the pic was a baby hog ...she was not happy


----------



## litemup17

I got mine this past spring, love it, easy to use my baby backs come out great.


----------



## meater

I just bought my MES at Bass Pro.  I got an unexpected bonus at work that was Bass Pro gift cards.  They had them on sale and I've wanted one for quite a while.  So far I like it a lot.  Very easy to use.  I'm looking forward to trying out some of the awsome sounding recipe's here on the forums.


----------



## pablo09

hav'nt had it long,love it so far. the window is'nt necesary but same price so hey..


----------



## new2smoken

I just got mine from Sam's Club yesterday.  I pre-seasoned it and am ready to use it for the first smoke.  Any suggestions for someone who has never smoked before?


----------



## mvincent42

I asked the same thing when I started here. The unanimous answer to something that is almost impossible to screw up is a meatloaf. Here's a link to my first smoke:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/130057/first-time-using-mes-meatloaf

My only problem was that the cheese all leaked out. I have learned since then that if you do a thin layer of sliced meat (ham or turkey or something) and put the cheese on that it won't leak out. I still haven't tried it but the pics look great. Here is a link to that:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132360/smoked-cheesy-meatloaf

Also right after I joined I saw posts about a fatty. (Cause first you roll a fatty, then you smoke a fatty I guess...)  A fatty is "stuff" rolled up in ground meat. Here's a step by step:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87031/rollin-a-fatty-my-version

 And something that is done frequently with a fatty is rolling it in bacon.  Here is an easy step by step on the bacon weave:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87072/bacon-weave-tutorial

The main reason I got my MES was to do cheese. If you are interest in that I have a fool proof method I can send you. I will post it next time I do a batch. Idiot proof.

The main thing is, have fun!


----------



## 173rdherd

I'm gonna like you vinny.


----------



## hfitch

I have a MES 30 anolog smoker.   I like it but I don't LOVE it.  It was my first smoker so at the time, it was fine.   Now I'd like something bigger with digital temperature control and Q view window.   I'm also thinking about switching to propane over electric.


----------



## new2smoken

hfitch, I agree on thsize of the MES 30.  i originally got a Cajun Injector which is essentially a MES 30 and upgraded to the MES 40 before i even opened the box. Just curious, but why are you switching to propane?


----------



## church

Picked up my 40" MES last weekend (1/5/13) at Academy. So far I have really enjoyed using it. I would say its a great starter for rookies like me that want to experiment with all kinds of meats and still turn out good groceries. Plus, I don't care for an overpowering smoke flavor and I'm not sure you could over-smoke something in an MES. 
-Church













image.jpg



__ church
__ Jan 12, 2013


----------



## 173rdherd

i already had a 30" MES, but finally caught the "last one" 40" w/ glass door at my local Sams Club. $175.01.....the new ones were in, and both being 1200 watts, all I lost was a bigger glass and a remote control. I really liked the 30, but the 40 lets you do full racks of ribs and room for two turkeys, or four pork shoulders....now I need an amazing pellet tray.


----------



## acd4476

bought mine at cabela's a couple years ago...it's ok but i have horrible troubles keeping a decent TBS...which results in meat having little smoke flavor to almost too much.  tried everything even the amazen pellet smoker with mixed results.  the AMPS does well but seems to burn to quickly or not enough...whereas the chip tray is almost useless. hope to buy something different in a couple years.


----------



## racon181

I purchased the 40" at Academy in December.  I love it I did the mailbox mod with the amnps.  It's awesome and I am loving it.  Two great product that compliment each other perfectly.  

Bob


----------



## thunder lite

racon181 said:


> I purchased the 40" at Academy in December.  I love it I did the mailbox mod with the amnps.  It's awesome and I am loving it.  Two great product that compliment each other perfectly.
> 
> Bob


Do you have pic's of the mod? I'm thinking about doing the same, but was wondering if people are removing some of the innards to do it. I don't really like the idea of exposing the element and then fabricating a cover for it.

Ron


----------



## isfflcommish

I bought my MES analog in beginning of December 2012 from QVC for $169.00  I have used it 2xs, smoked 2 Turkey Breasts, one applewood other cherrywood. Both turned out very good,very moist.

 After reading many posts on this site, I realized that there is a better model out there than the one I bought, plus I wasn't a fan of the temperature dial setter, so I told my wife that I was going to upgrade one day to the MES 40 w/ window, programmable temp and the remote for temp watching...

 I loved how everyone was able to set it and forget it, have the remote with you to know whats going on, AND, the fact that you can load chips without opening the door and losing all of your heat.... WELL.... ALL THAT BEING SAID....  that little devil that sits on top of my left shoulder kept on visiting me recently, and the more I read on here everyday, all of the different posts and the success stories that everyone is having with their MES 40 smokers; that damn little devil kept getting louder !

  I found myself going onto Sam's Club website checking out the smokers and on Amazon too, checking the prices and simulating the "checkout", to see how much it would all cost, this was just me looking/fighting the temptation of that devil on my shoulder.  So then I read the forum of the problems that the new model MES 40 w/ window is having, and say to myself, whew, I'm in the clear !!!  BUT THEN....  I found posts comparing the Old Generation MES 40 vs the NEW Generation MES 40 (and all of it's temp problems it's having) and how the MES 40 Old Generation didn't have the mad temp difference.  So I then decided to distract my mind by checking into and reading up on the AMNPS that Todd sells.  So after checking out his site I decided that this would be the fix for having to open the door on my analog MES 30, so I bought the AMNPS along with some pellets.

  Ok, I'm good, the angel on my shoulder won and defeated that pesky, determined devil ... YaY Me !!!   SO I THOUGHT !

I now find myself looking forward to Wednesday when the UPS man delivers a box, a big box, a big heavy box... which will contain a MES 40 w/ window Old Generation smoker ( won't the wife be surprised, cause I haven't told her I bought it yet...  I purchased it from Amazon for $316.00 (plus $8.00 tax) free shipping being an Amazon Prime member... Oh I'm also expecting a

Maverick ET732 Long Range Wireless Dual Probe BBQ Smoker Meat Thermometer Set $59.99 from Amazon, PLUS also waiting to be delivered the AMNPS plus 5lbs of Pitmaster blend pellets, 5lbs of Apple pellets, 2lbs of Pecan pellets, 2lbs of Alder pellets, and 2lbs of the Wine Barrel pellets.  Plus a cover for the smoker, a frog mat and finally, Complete Idiots guide to smoking meat book.   Yeah, that devil won out .   Happy Smoking Everyone !  Can't wait to be able to relate to what you are all posting about now !!!!!


----------



## isfflcommish

Great news for me...  Got an email from Amazon stating that my MES 40 was shipped and will be here TOMORROW instead of Wednesday !!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadkill cafe

Sounds like that little devil went hog wild. LOL...Lucky for you though. Hope the wifey doesn't get hopping mad 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. If so, she'll settle down once she starts tasting some of the Q you will be serving her. Congrats and smoke on.


----------



## racon181

This is what I have done thanks to all of the great ideas from this forum.  I by no means thought this up by myself.  The people on here are genius.  I only remove my chip tray and loader and place the elbow into where the loader would go.  It works great for me.













027.JPG



__ racon181
__ Jan 15, 2013


















028.JPG



__ racon181
__ Jan 15, 2013


















029.JPG



__ racon181
__ Jan 15, 2013


----------



## ravenclan

i have a CAJUN INJECTOR which is the same as a Mes 30 " and i got it from Acadamy ,i say its the same but in reality it is a small fridge with a heating element in the bottom . i did have a problem with the wire's burning out to the heating element but after i rewired it it is working like a champ! i just bought my son-in-law the MES 30" and he loves it .

i do like it alot but after it "dies" i will "up-grade" to a mes 40 !


----------



## jamesandginger

Well I bought my MES 30" for christmas from Amazon. It sat there waiting to be used like the oh so dirty whore she is. Then finally after Christmas when I got to open it up, assemble, etc - I went to plug it in to heat it up and season. NOPE. It just sat there and did absolutely nothing. Took off the back plate and as an IT technician I recognized the smell of burnt electronics (we call them burnt trons in server room). 

Called them up - sent in my data plate and power cord. Now I'm waiting for a replacement box. Ugh! All I want to do is get my BBQ on! Either way I'm excited to finally use mine when it arrives.

-JaG


----------



## onemagicman

I have a 40 w/windows and purchased at Sam's Club two years ago.  For me it just works great and it did take me sometime to learn how to smoke with it.  My neighbors also like the smoke smell - as well as their dogs - and I always make sure a few of them get "samples" of the finished product.  I have trouble with brisket, but have nailed the baby back ribs using the 2-2-1 method.  Spring is on its way and time to uncover the MES40 once again. 

Happy smoking to all.


----------



## pool889

I got mine as a Christmas present from my wife. She got it from Qvc. I've smoked a turkey, crab legs, vegetables and a prime rib. All were great.


----------



## imjesse1

snakedoc66 said:


> Who really cares how many MES smokers are out there. Lets just Talk about Smoking meat and not how I got the best or worst deal or mine came broke...grow up and fix your personal problems and take care of it.... hopefully your an adult.



Well I like that there are threads like this!
I am an impulse buyer and reading about what brands work well and what deals are out there really helps me decide if I really need another smoker .
There are plenty of threads on this site that talk about smoking things!
I hope you can be an adult and stop whining .


----------



## old sarge

snakedoc66 said:


> Who really cares how many MES smokers are out there. Lets just Talk about Smoking meat and not how I got the best or worst deal or mine came broke...grow up and fix your personal problems and take care of it.... hopefully your an adult.


"Who really cares?"

Lots of people, that is why there are 24 pages and growing. The MES fits peoples budget; sometimes they work as is, sometimes not and here is where people come in order to get help.  Seems sufficient for most.  I don't own one but I do find the posts interesting and informative.


----------



## 173rdherd

snakedoc66....did I tell you about the great deal I got on both my 30" and 40" mes', and how much I like them? And when I want to talk smoking meat, i go to some of the many other forum topics and have at it as an adult, without discussing any personal problems that I may or may not have, that may or may not need fixing. I might reccommend the same coarse for you, but in the meantime, Have a great online experience.....and be uplifting.


----------



## smokingrk

I must agree that these discussions only help and while they may not be direct to smoking stuff, they are critical to get that state.  Besides who does't like solving a puzzle?  I'm happy to take part in helping.


----------



## snakedoc66

I'm not whining...Just go buy you a good smoker and have fun. I have three different one myself , to wood fired and one electric cookshack that I have never had a problem with. Buy good stuff and it wooks...go figure!!!


----------



## bsimages

I just recently got my 40" SS MES with window from Amazon and I am very happy with the smoker and the results...


----------



## smoking b

BSImages said:


> I just recently got my 40" SS MES with window from Amazon and I am very happy with the smoker and the results...


Congrats


----------



## pgsmoker64

I have an MES30 analog, given to me for a birthday present by my mother-in-law last year, which she bought from QVC.

It has certainly increased the number of things and how often I smoke because of the lack of effort in prepping the unit!

Love it but would never give up my WSM.

Bill


----------



## smokinpops

I have been through threw body replacements on my 40' MES, after the third went out I cut it up and threw in the trash and built my own out 1950 Frigidaire refrigerator.  Best move I ever made. 













20120625_205444.jpg



__ smokinpops
__ Jan 26, 2013






Rob


----------



## smokinpops

20120625_194032.jpg



__ smokinpops
__ Jan 26, 2013


----------



## old sarge

That is nice!


----------



## smokinpops

20120625_193804.jpg



__ smokinpops
__ Jan 26, 2013


----------



## smokinpops

20120625_192659.jpg



__ smokinpops
__ Jan 26, 2013


----------



## smokinpops

20120625_193859.jpg



__ smokinpops
__ Jan 26, 2013


----------



## mvincent42

Awesome pops!


----------



## shamong9

Sorry to hear about your problem the model 40.  I've had the model 30 since Dec 2009, all I can is that it has worked great. What I don't understand is why some many people are havng problems with their 30 & 40s.  Masterbuilt needs some quality control.

The unit you built looks like large amounts BBQ. Best of luck.


----------



## winnumph

I got my 30" MES from QVC. The plate on the back of MES reads 1500 watt. I'm planning on cooking a Boston Butt and Pork Tenderloin tomorrow. 

Question: Do you put the meat in a pan or just place on the racks?

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## old sarge

I'm not sure about the MES but on the cookshack, I set it middle rack.  No pan. I pull the butt when the internal temp reaches 190; check the pork section and see if there are some MES specific ideas.  I've not done tenderloin so no advice there.  Good luck.


----------



## smokinpeterbilt

I have had my MES for the past 2 years and I absolutely love it. I have smoked pork loins, pork shoulder butts, spare ribs, baby backs and brisket. They all have turned out with great flavor. I have just finally got the brisket where I want it after a couple trial and errors but oh well it was worth it. This site has helped me greatly in the learning process.


----------



## mvincent42

Definitely straight on the rack.


----------



## jarhead

Smokin POPS, that is sweet.

Do you have pics of the build and care to share?

Probably, best to start a new thread. "POPS Frigidaire Smoker"


----------



## jarhead

Maybe I was expecting too much out of a $300 smoker made in China.

I bought it last Thursday, brought it home, pluged it in and snap went the GFI.

Went to a non GFI plug, worked til I got it seasoned.

Went to load some meat and it knocked the chit out of me.

I ain't used it since. Had oven pulled pork.

I bought the last one at Sam's. Sent MB an email Friday. We will see what happens.

It may go back and I'll just get a refund and look elsewhere.


----------



## smoker21

SmokinPOPS that looks GREAT!  Shoot you could put the whole pig in there and have room for a few chickens to!!

JD


----------



## smokinpops

Thanks JD! I can smoke about 120 pounds of butt. The MES I had worked great while it lasted, I don't think they are built to handle volume, that is why I built my own.

Pops


----------



## smokinpops

Thanks jarhead .... I will be uploading pictures and build details on the refrigerator build forum. 

Pops


----------



## netbbq

Ok so this obviously is a popular thread...I am a MES 30 owner and love it, but there are some shortcomings that are well documented here.  So now I have to ask, what's the next best thing that addresses the MES issues in an electric smoker (or not) at a similar price point?  I kind of like the ease and control that should be attainable with an electric.


----------



## jlefevre

A gift from my brother...  Enjoy it, but it seems the temperature on the controller is off...  I use a seperate thermometer ALL the time...

jlefevre


----------



## smokingrk

SmokinPOPS said:


> I have been through threw body replacements on my 40' MES, after the third went out I cut it up and threw in the trash and built my own out 1950 Frigidaire refrigerator. Best move I ever made. [GALLERY="media, 196344"][/GALLERY]
> 
> Rob[/quote]
> I'm going thru the MB replacement process now, may need to follow your lead.  that's really the way to go!!  Great Job on the smoker - - [img]https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/smilies/others/Looks-Great.gif


----------



## ricwit

I love my MES 30 since I won it on Dealdash in October for $30.27 total. I love the portability, I've taken it to 5 different friends houses, and never had anything but great results!


----------



## rtbbq2

Congrats!........You will be in hog heaven or smoke heaven with your new rig..............


----------



## dsbratcher

I really enjoy my MES. I got it for my birthday in Nov. 2012.  I've smoked deer roast, deer backstrap, lambs breast, whole turkey, whole chicken, a 10lb. brisket, salmon and beef ribs. They all came out great and my wife and 10 children love it.  My favorite is the beef ribs doing the 3-2-1 method. My MES came from Gander Mtn. in Bowling Green Ky.


----------



## tazamaraz

Kept noticing in the newsletter the question about MES owners.  I had no idea what that meant so I ignored it.  Today I was out looking at*  (M)*asterbuilt (*E)*lectric (*S)*mokers when it hit me right between the eyes.  Duh.  I haven't used an MES yet but I have a Brinkman Electric (BES?) that I've used for two years now and I love electric. I'd never go to anything else. Plug it in and go, unplug it and your done.  No fussing with charcoal set up or clean up or running out of propane at inopportune times.  Two reasons I'm shopping for a new one.  I bought this one on the cheap because I didn't know if I'd like smoking so it isn't wide enough. I need it to be a few inches wider AND, the one I have doesn't really get hot enough if the temperature is below 50 degrees outside. I don't know for sure but the element must be 500 watts or so. I didn't know, at the time, that they came in watts.  I thought they came in on and off.  I've found all that in the MES.  My son has a propane Brinkmann he complains about all the time so I'll probably give him my old electric one.


----------



## badaxle1

how to use the remote for my mes


----------



## rickyldd

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73935/acronyms


Tazamaraz said:


> Kept noticing in the newsletter the question about MES owners.  I had no idea what that meant so I ignored it.  Today I was out looking at*  (M)*asterbuilt (*E)*lectric (*S)*mokers when it hit me right between the eyes.  Duh.  I haven't used an MES yet but I have a Brinkman Electric (BES?) that I've used for two years now and I love electric. I'd never go to anything else. Plug it in and go, unplug it and your done.  No fussing with charcoal set up or clean up or running out of propane at inopportune times.  Two reasons I'm shopping for a new one.  I bought this one on the cheap because I didn't know if I'd like smoking so it isn't wide enough. I need it to be a few inches wider AND, the one I have doesn't really get hot enough if the temperature is below 50 degrees outside. I don't know for sure but the element must be 500 watts or so. I didn't know, at the time, that they came in watts.  I thought they came in on and off.  I've found all that in the MES.  My son has a propane Brinkmann he complains about all the time so I'll probably give him my old electric one.


----------



## tazamaraz

That's just the ticket.  Thank you.


----------



## reinhard

i recieved mine for a Christmas gift. it was bought at Gander MTN.  so far it's working great. Reinhard


----------



## odimus

Just got mine for a Valentine's Day gift.  30" with window and digital display?  Only had time to season it today.  Tomorrow I'll throw some brats, wings, and beans in there.  I'll double check the temps with a remote thermometer.


----------



## c2usaf2004

I received mine last Christmas from my parents in the states.  It started out good but not as good as I wanted.  Since I live in okinawa I had to get a transformer for the unit since the voltage over here never got the temps where I wanted them.  Second problem I have run into was the smoke quantity.  I had to buy a 5x8 Amazin smoker to supplement.  Now I have to figure out how to get a decent bark on my brisket.  I have tried every method out there but still cant get what I want.


----------



## frank68

HI all 

i have 3 1/2 MES 1 is new in the box a S/S one i wont to sell it for $350.00

 i live in Pennsylvaina  i have 2 an 1/2 don't need 3

frank68


----------



## beach

I'm a newbie.  Just bought my first smoker - MES 30 at Lowes.  Am looking forward to my 1st smokin'!  Any suggestions as to what type of meat a newbie should try?

Thanks.


----------



## jarhead

frank68 said:


> HI all
> 
> i have 3 1/2 MES 1 is new in the box a S/S one *i wont to sell it* for $350.00
> 
> i live in Pennsylvaina  i have 2 an 1/2 don't need 3
> 
> frank68


Good, you keep it.

Mine is going back tomorrow for a CASH refund.


----------



## mneeley490

Beach said:


> I'm a newbie.  Just bought my first smoker - MES 30 at Lowes.  Am looking forward to my 1st smokin'!  Any suggestions as to what type of meat a newbie should try?
> 
> Thanks.


I did a whole chicken to inaugurate mine. First, because I like chicken, and second, it will splatter and help season the inside walls.


----------



## cajun smoke

I've had an MES 40 for over a year and I love it. It's fool proof. Excellent first smoker.


----------



## nomadshirt

Bought the 40" w/window yesterday at Costco...cured it and will be doing my first batch of ribs today.  I have a Weber Smoky Mountain Bullet that I have used for years..going to try this out since my time is limited and I just can't keep stopping what I am doing to go check on the smoker all day.


----------



## mattj2006

Love it


----------



## flareman

new to smoking.... love it so far


----------



## greg b

I got mine as a gift from my boss. He and his wife bought one and liked it so much, they bought 50 of them and gave them to us! I love it. It is like the Ron Popeil Showtime rotisserie of smokers! Set it and forget it! (for the most part)


----------



## terry adams

We bought our MES several months ago but just began using it. We had our old bullet smoker down to a science, had to get over the learning curve with this one. Now that we've been using it we really like it. Bought it at Gander Mountain, impulse shopping. Gotta watch that place!


----------



## mneeley490

Greg B said:


> I got mine as a gift from my boss. He and his wife bought one and liked it so much, they bought 50 of them and gave them to us! I love it. It is like the Ron Popeil Showtime rotisserie of smokers! Set it and forget it! (for the most part)


Wow, nice boss!


----------



## unclejoeyv

I put one on my wedding registry. didnt think anyone would bite. Now I'll have it in my possession tonight! Can't wait to break it in and smoke some ribs and shoulder! It's the old-gen 40 with window.


----------



## smoker21

Doing a brisket in mine as we speak:-)


----------



## trailfndr

Got mine about 2 months ago, so far the oly drawback I have seen was that it is so low to the ground.  Fixed that by getting the masterbuilt smoker stand.  Raises it 16" and makes it much easier to use.

Been smoking alot of ribs, and jerky since I got it.  So much better than my old Brinkman Electric.


----------



## greggj

I have had mine about a year.  I have the MES 30.  I have nothing but good things to say.  Once I bought the AMPS it added a completely new dimension with its extra smoke and cold smoking capabilities.  will handle most anything that I want for the time being.  I am sure that as my boys age and I need more meat in there I may look to upgrade at some point.  For the time being the MES 30 has done everyhting that I could have asked for.  I definitely recomend it.


----------



## bismarckdon

I purchased my new generation 30" MES several weeks ago with a stand to elevate it about 16". I also purchased a side shelf, and it should arrive shortly. I'm getting a little frustrated not being able to crank it up and use it yet. We are still getting snow up here in Bismarck, and we still have over a foot of it where the smoker is intended to set on the back deck. Every time I go through the garage I see the smoker standing there almost begging to start cooking. I've spent a lot of time lately standing at the windows wishing for warmer weather to come.


----------



## dj mishima

I have a Bass Pro Shops MES 30.  I got it as a Christmas gift last year.


----------



## julliette

I got my 30" MES a couple weeks ago, bought it at Walmart website, also purchased the MES cold smoke kit. This is a new adventure for me, so was excited to get started. first evening I put it together, was to late in the evening to start it up, soooo next day preseasoned it , got it ready to go for the next day, crap!!!! snow and rain next 2 days. LOL. Oh well, thats South Dakota for you.  Finally got my MES with cold smoker up and running.  First smoke was a 3# beef chuckie at 250 for about 6/7 hours, beef was done, did have a smoke ring, but just a tad tough, not bad, was eatable, just had to chew a little. good flavor.

   Next I tried my hand at making beef jerky, hmmmm a little to much smoke, not enough seasonings in marinade. took like 12 hours. next time I think I will turn heat up after 4 hours and also turn off smoke at that time.  Started out at 100 degree, after about 7 hours did turn it up to 150. I think it took a lot longer than it should have, not sure what I did wrong. (Yes I did use a cure, so beef should be fine.) 

  Plan to smoke a 6 # pork loin for Easter nand also a 6.8# turkey breast, Both will be put in a brine day before... any and all suggestions and tip would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## old sarge

Julliette - I don't think you have done anything wrong.  There is a learning curve to using the electric smoker, regardless of make. Experiment and enjoy.  And never get discouraged. 

Hopefully, some MES owners and users will chime in on this to help out.


----------



## chef willie

This thread is a long one....you may want to ask questions in a new thread started by you. I'd agree with sarge....it's a process to figure it out which is why we usually start with inexpensive meat & chicken. Chuckies can be a long smoke and I usually foil mine in a pan with juice to ensure tenderness and fall apart meat. Be careful with your Easter smoke...pork loin has little fat so is more unforgiving than a shoulder or butt. Same with the turkey breast, very lean....watch your IT"s


----------



## bdskelly

I've owned a MaterBuilt 40" Window for a few years now. I only used it on holidays for the first two years. But this year I'm really getting into the smoke so I've used it almost every weekend.  Being in Texas, brisket is king.  But recently tried a PB on my unit with the help of the pork forum here. It tuned our GREAT with the finishing sauce on the Pork Sticky.  I've had no real problems with my unit. Great smoker to set and forget.  This is not my first smoker.  I've been a propane guy for a number of years. I really enjoy the electric.  I get good bark when I dont use the water pan.


----------



## julliette

i will do that. Thanks for the tips and suggestions


----------



## foamheart

I just recieved a 30 MES. I told a friend it was as idiot proof as they can come. So far I like it. I learned to smoke as a kid watching my Dad. I have wood pits and electric pits, never tryed a gas pit. I have smokers made of large diameter pipe, transite boxes, I have used an old washing machine shell, and burnt the bottom out of 3 redi-smokers while traveling around the country. My Dad showed me the difference in time and temp for different seasons, and the different woods pros/cons towards the type of meat. Anyway, I have burnt a few pits.

The MES 30 seems a fairly well made/insulated box. I used a probe the first time and cooked a chicken to the same specs I would have used in my old pits and it came right. Always when I was learning it was about time/temp and adjustments. Now its all about internal temp. It sort of takes all that time and training out of the equation. But it allows more people to enjoy smoking so I think its all good. I worry about electronics, its just one more thing to break down but we will see.

Anyway I am completely happy so far. Dad laughs at me because I used an old remote control probe I had laying around for the past 15 years. I set the smoker, and clip the remote on my pocket and it tells me when it ready. It completely baffled him. Of course it does cut down on the beer drinking while watching the fire. LOL

Just found the site, there is a load to take in here. Looking forward to learning more.

Opps...... I ordered mine from Wal-Mart. The blue light special on isle # 87.


----------



## smokeitifugotit

*I marked the poll as a 30", but I actually have a 30" w/a window.  However, the poll only listed a 40" w/window.  I bought mine at Home Depot online.  $289., freight free.  I also have a Brinkman bullet that I don't use much since I got the MES.  Too much of a pain trying to keep temp up.  The less I have to fool with it, the better.  MES took care of that and I end up getting all the credit.:grilling_smilie:*


----------



## themole

Picked mine up at Home Depot. Gen 1 model 30. Just completed seasoning tonight, haven't cooked on it yet, but I think I'm gonna love it. I read a lot about the problem Masterbuilt is having with the new model and some with the model I have. If breaks, if Masterbuilt won't fix it I will.


----------



## julliette

late update on my Easter smokes of Turkey breast and Pork loin, both came out great, turkey did take longer that planned to come to temp, but all was good, Planned to get pictures, but had help getting dinner ready so it didn't happen and no left overs, lol. I just finished smoking bacon(setting in refrig mellowing out), will get some before and after pic of bacon. also have some salmon brining for weekend smoke.


----------



## redclaymud

Since I'm getting up there in the years, sitting out there in the weather and watching over a weber doesn't excite me anymore.  Love that the MES is plug and play.  If you have payed your dues and learned how to make great bbq, it's a good oven to fall back on.  Get your rub right and have the proper wood chips, no way you can fail.

I use a combination of wood chips and amazing pellets (50/50) to give a first "huge" hour of smoke.  The ham I smoked two days ago had a fantastic smoky flavor.  My family couldn't remember any better..


----------



## pc farmer

Never thought of using both for more smoke.


----------



## hub0000

I think I have the 30". I bought mine from Bass Pro about 5 or 6 years ago, it's green and has NWF on the door for the National Wildlife Federation. Before that I used my gas grill and a coffee can with small wood chunks in it. When time came to replace my grill, I decided I wanted a smoker too. I picked the MES because I figured the more convenient it was the more I would use it. I have it in the garage on a little cart with wheels by the door and when I want to use it I just roll up the door and push it over about 4 feet and fire it up. Just did 2 racks of St Louis ribs in it yesterday. I love to do whole chickens and put them on those beer can chicken racks to cook them vertical. I've been very happy with mine and the family loves the food. Lately I've been thinking about a pellet smoker like maybe a RecTec.


----------



## round rock dave

trailfndr said:


> Got mine about 2 months ago, so far the oly drawback I have seen was that it is so low to the ground.  Fixed that by getting the masterbuilt smoker stand.  Raises it 16" and makes it much easier to use.
> 
> Been smoking alot of ribs, and jerky since I got it.  So much better than my old Brinkman Electric.


First time using my MES 30 (mod #20070612), bought at Home Depot last week, and I need a stand too. Tthe legs come off the smoker and the stand bolts to the smoker, right?  Looking at the MB site, the stand has a cut-out in the left-rear corner.  What is the purpose of that cut-out?  First bad thing that has happened:  went to check drip-tray, pulled it and it is/was stuck.  Pulled 'agressively' and the 'handle' broke at the tack welds.  It was tacked to the outside of the tray, not the inside!  I'll fix it with nuts/bolts and spread the wings a little.


----------



## wood chuck

I received my MES as a gift from a friend . I had been using an off set set stick burner & never tried any other way to smoke. I had used this type stick burner (Barrel)  for yrs. .  But now have

C.O.P.D. My friend was being thoughtful of me. Being around the smoke from the MES still bothered me. I now use an indoor smoker. You can Read about that in another tread on here.

I failed to mention that I use the The amnps when I do use the MES & I would never be without it.


----------



## veryolddog

Hello, 

I am new to this forum and a couple of months ago I purchased the Masterbuilt 30 inch Electric digital SS smoker with RF Remote. I had been using a propane smoker for the last 3 years, and I can positively say that I could not be more pleased with this purchase and the results. I purchased this unit from the Home Depot online store over the phone. The purchase price was $289.00 and I received my 10 per cent military discount which dropped the price. There was no shipping charge. They delivered the product in five days via UPS. In the last two months, I have done brisket, pulled pork, whole chickens, ribs, pork tenderloins, and a rib roast. With this unit, the results have been much improved over the propane unit. The smoker is located on my patio, and plugs into an outdoor  outlet. The major convenience provided is that I do not have to watch the power source and be concerned about the replenishment of that power source. I can simply focus on the process of smoking. I also find that because the unit is sealed really well, the smoking time has diminished by an hour or two for the same effort. In addition, the RF Remote is really handy because I can watch sports and check meat temperature and times in order to reload the smoker with fresh wood chips. 

The assembly was very simple, following the directions provided and the "seasoning" process took only two hours. I had a concern about the digital read out on the top of the unit and called Masterbuilt. They said: "don't worry", and I received a new unit two days later. I found that the problem that I had was operator error, self inflicted which corrected itself, so I have a brand new spare digital controller in inventory thanks to their good customer support.

My wife wants to smoke meat loafs in there. I guess that we will be trying that fairly soon.

Thanks and have a great day!


----------



## smokinjo1

I've had my mes for about 5 year now, no problems.  The window stays clean for about 3 smokes then you can't see through it.  I suppose if you cleaned it after every smoke it would stay clean but who does that


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinjo1 said:


> I've had my mes for about 5 year now, no problems.  The window stays clean for about 3 smokes then you can't see through it. *  I suppose if you cleaned it after every smoke it would stay clean but who does that*


I do---Makes it very easy to clean, and only takes about 2 minutes each time.

Bear


----------



## ron burgundy

I have the 30 incher from Fleet Farm.  Only used it once.  I'm going to try to do something in it every weekend.


----------



## tiki guy

Well I "HAD" a Brinkmann  Electric and WAS very happy with it , till this past week end , I went to use it and the left top, and rear completely rusted threw !

After bitching a while I stated looking at this thread , and checking out new smokers.  I think I'm going with the MES 30 inch , looks great , also great reviews 

 So anyone have any tips , tricks , complaints or modifications I should look into ?


----------



## okee ed

I bought my MES at Amazon a few weeks ago and I love it.  Its cooking ribs right now using Jeff's special rub

OkeeEd


----------



## okee ed

I am new to the forum.  I have been a lawyer for almost fifty years and specialized in prosecution and law enforcement,  Retired in Jan., 2002 as the Sheriff of Okeechobee County, Fl. when my heart gave me some problems.  Before that in Okeecohobee, I ran the State Attorney's Office there and was Chief Felony Prosecutor. I was then elected County Judge/Acting Circuit Judge.

I moved to the Florida Panhandle last year to be near my children, grandchildren adn great grandchildren.

I am a newbie at smoking and have so far smoked mullet and catfish, both of which turned out very, very well,  Today I am smoking ribs using Jeff's Rub and will let you know how they turn out. I have a three shelf Masterbuilt smoker.

I am glad to be aboard.


----------



## tiki guy

Yeah I ordered mine from Wally World should be here in a few days , GREAT price I think $177.00 

I loved my old Brinkmann and had many great smokes with and look forward to using the new one, fantastic reviews , and seems this thread shows a lot of happy smokers


----------



## Bearcarver

Tiki Guy said:


> Yeah I ordered mine from Wally World should be here in a few days , GREAT price I think $177.00
> 
> I loved my old Brinkmann and had many great smokes with and look forward to using the new one, fantastic reviews , and seems this thread shows a lot of happy smokers


I think inside of one year, you'll be kicking yourself for not going right to the MES 40.

Happened to most of us.

Bear


----------



## tiki guy

Ha ...I thought about it ...let me be dumb....what is the big difference ?  

For now , it was kinda a price issue , I didn't plan on buying a new smoker I really love my Brinkmann if it had not have rusted out ...I would keep using it .   Still can't believe it rusted so bad its NEVER been in the rain, its on a carport well shielded and tucked under a shelf . I did buy a cover for the new MES   I do have a question I read a lot of people have had issues with the digital control panel . Can it be easily remover and stored ?


----------



## Bearcarver

Tiki Guy said:


> Ha ...I thought about it ...let me be dumb....what is the big difference ?
> 
> For now , it was kinda a price issue , I didn't plan on buying a new smoker I really love my Brinkmann if it had not have rusted out ...I would keep using it .   Still can't believe it rusted so bad its NEVER been in the rain, its on a carport well shielded and tucked under a shelf . I did buy a cover for the new MES   I do have a question I read a lot of people have had issues with the digital control panel . Can it be easily remover and stored ?


Biggest difference is 10" in height, which gives you more room from the top rack to the ceiling, and more space between each of the other racks. Also more width, giving you a lot more rack space. I hope you'll be happy with the MES 30, but I & many others weren't.

I keep mine under roof, so I don't have to, but yes my digital control is easy to remove.

Bear


----------



## redclaymud

c farmer said:


> Never thought of using both for more smoke.


It doesn't mean it's the right way and the manufacturers will not recommend it.  

The pellets are not meant to burn as quickly as they will in the MES chip tray.  The first time I tried the 50/50 combination I couldn't believe the smoke that billowed when the door was opened.  I've never seen a flare up, but when the door is opened, oxygen is added and you might see a flicker of flame coming out of the wood tray.  In my mind, this is not desirable, so don't open the door until you feel the wood chip mixture has burnt down in the MES's somewhat oxygen deprived environment..

Like I said before, this is what I do.  A thousand other people here do things differently.  Most are just as right as anyone else.  Some are less right and that's the category I place my comments.  Call it "experimental".  I call it, running out of enough wood chips to finish a bbq a few years back, improvising, and liking the results.


----------



## 173rdherd

Bearcarver said:


> I think inside of one year, you'll be kicking yourself for not going right to the MES 40.
> 
> Happened to most of us.
> 
> Bear


I recently bought a 40(haven't seasoned it yet), and am still using my 30 which has been great for me and the Fabulous Susie K. 6 racks of BB ribs, 4racks of spare ribs, 2 pork butts, 2 turkeys, 2 briskets, 4 corned beefs,at a time.... do not like how it does chicken. Any way point is the 30 was a great learning tool and served my small family well, so i think it has a place on the market.


----------



## robbrocks

Can I use Traeger pellets in my MES 30"?  Ever tried them in your MES?


----------



## tiki guy

Thanks bear , as soon as it gets here I'm gonna set it up season it ....and then a smoke with Q view .

Hey 173rdherd   what about the "Chicken"  Ya say ya don't like how it does chicken?   I do a lotta Turkeys & Chicken .....can ya explain what ya mean ?


----------



## jarhead

RobbRocks said:


> Can I use Traeger pellets in my MES 30"?  Ever tried them in your MES?


You can, but not very many. Don't fill the tray up unless you like fire and white smoke. (Don't ask)...It WILL screw up your groceries.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Best bet and cooks, stay with the chips.


----------



## robbrocks

Thanks Jarhead.  Chips it is!  We don't need no stinkin' pellets......


----------



## 173rdherd

don't like soggy skin and don't want to finish in the oven. I just completed a purchase of the pellet(AMNPS) tray from Todd and am looking forward to hands free smoking in the future.....I have a Turkey in the MES30 right now on pecan chips

Airborne....All The Way!


----------



## ratboy5000

I've had nothing but problems with my MES. all i can say is that i fully rebuilt it and it still doesn't work rite. The best thing about the masterbuilt is the box, I turned it into a cold smoke with a Smoke Daddy.. Now it works..


----------



## tjnamtiw

I have the 40 with window that is the new model bought from Sam's.  The controller on the panel went out and they replaced it within a week no questions asked.  It's working again and just smoked a turkey breast!  Great!

The only wish I have is that I hadn't spent the extra money on the window since it's totally useless!  It gets fogged up and dirty almost immediately and you can't see a thing!  The best thing I found to clean it, believe it or not, is Westley's BleachWhite tire cleaner!  Takes all that crap right off!  Don't get the window!


----------



## Bearcarver

tjnamtiw said:


> I have the 40 with window that is the new model bought from Sam's.  The controller on the panel went out and they replaced it within a week no questions asked.  It's working again and just smoked a turkey breast!  Great!
> 
> The only wish I have is that I hadn't spent the extra money on the window since it's totally useless!  It gets fogged up and dirty almost immediately and you can't see a thing!  The best thing I found to clean it, believe it or not, is Westley's BleachWhite tire cleaner!  Takes all that crap right off!  Don't get the window!


The window is one of my favorite things about my MES 40.

Very easy to clean, but you can't let it go.

I clean mine before every smoke, with Windex, or wet paper towels & ashes, or most other glass cleaners. Takes about 3 minutes.

Bear


----------



## tiki guy

Well.....the UPS man just left , and My new MES 30 is here !  Looks pretty .    I will be seasoning it later this evening and hopefully a Q-View this week end.


----------



## kofseattle

ha! I just got my MES 40 delivered too! Looking forward to cracking it open. Whats your first smoke going to be?


----------



## tiki guy

I was gonna do a brisket , BUT My girl is wanting Turkey breast & a Chicken....so why not !     I have to do some Burgers , My son made some for me some nice thick Gourmet burgers he got from his butcher  He smoked um 45 mins then finish um on the grill for a few mins .  I never had them like that they where great. Hows bout YOU with that new 40 ????/


----------



## themole

This is my first serious smoke on the MES 30. I did smoke some sausage and dogs last weekend after the Disney trip. They were GREAT! Life is so good right now! Had the four grand babies over this afternoon, with my oldest 7 year old staying with grandaddy tonight. She has been all about this new smoking experience.So many questions about the process. This little girls mind is a sponge. She will no doubt be telling me how to do it after a few sessions. lol It's such a pleasure to be around a young mind that is so curious.
 

Here's a copy of an email I sent one of Buds tonight detailing what I did.

Ok, it's now 10:06pm and the 6.07 lb Butt has been on for 2hrs. I'm smoking at 225 for 12 hrs & 15 minutes allowing 2 hrs per lb. Shooting for 205 degs for pull pork. Been checking it on the remote and it's holding temp very well. I washed some pea gravel and loaded the water pan with it.

I bought one of the prerubbed Butts from Hitchcocks, got it home and let it sit for around three hrs. When I put it in the smoker, the meat probe said the core temp was at 64 degs.. It is now at 138 degs. so it's coming along nicely. The AMZNPS is working as it is supposed to.

Looking through the window the Butt is browning up nicely. I did have too pull the chip loader out about 1/2 an inch though. I made up my mind that I'm going to buy the Aubrins WS 1203 duel probe controller, so I can have confidence in the temps. I did buy the Master Forge, digital thermometer from Lowes today. I didn't use it because I was afraid  closing the door on the probe wire would harm the wire.

I'll let you know how it came out in the AM. I feel it's pretty safe to go to bed on it now. I'll most likely check it some time before daylight.

Say good night Gracy!

If any of you pros see anything wrong with what I did, let me know, please. Although, it's most likely to late to make any corrections if I made mistakes in the process, I'll correct them in the future. The pre rubbed Butts are done up every morning at the super market I mentioned using, Bad Byron's Butt Rub. It has salt, black pepper, granulated onion, granulated garlic, paprika, chiptotle powder, smoked jalapeno.

Gonna check on it one more time and hit the sack.

Good night all!


----------



## pc farmer

Put up some pics.


----------



## tiki guy

Seasoned the MES 30 last night , the Thermometer  stayed about 7 degrees off ( showed higher in the smoker +7) my maverick  duel probe  read 270 ( spot on as per the owners manual for the smoker )  I can deal with that .

What amazed me ?   This morning when I went to empty the chip bin........it was almost empty !  I added a cup of chips as per the seasoning direction and was amazed only a small group of black ash  I always had a full bin in my old Brinkmann of full chips ( blackened but full )     Later today ....frist smoke will be a chicken or two I will Q-View .


----------



## themole

lol Hey C, I have no earthly idea how to do that! It's probably time I learn though. wife has a couple of digital cameras laying around somewhere I care nothing about learning how to use.

I hate cell phones with a passion! I only carry them for work and my convenience. The Butt turned out great though.

I hope ya'll don't decide to kick me out for not providing pictures.


----------



## domapoi

Hey, Themole,

I read that you got an MES 30 but am curious as to why you would want to run the wire for the probe through the door. I have an MES 30 and just stick it through the vent on top. You should be smoking with the vent wide open anyway so there is no problem with having the probe wire running down through the vent openings. Even if you get two or three probes they will run through the vent.

Hey all you new MES users out there, if you are going to smoke chicken or turkey in your smoker, I strongly suggest that you Spatchcock your chicken. What is "Spatchcock" you say? Glad you asked, what you do is, turn your chick over so the backbone is up. Take some good butcher type shears or a good sharp knife. Cut along one side of the backbone from tail to neck. Then turn it around and do the same thing to completely remove the backbone. If it is a chicken just turn it over and spread it apart, pressing on the breast until it lays flat. Now you are ready to season/rub your chicken on both sides and lay on the smoker rack skin side up. You'll find that your chicken will cook more evenly, not have all that fat gathering and sitting it the cavity to spill out when you remove it and will be perfectly smoked every time. Since turkeys are usually a bit larger I will usually cut them completely in half and lay each half on a separate rack. It too will then cook just like the chicken did, to perfection.

Every time I cook my birds this way, everyone comments on how good they taste and how tender and moist they are. Just make sure you use the thermometer in your bird so you don't over cook them.


----------



## rtbbq2

I love mine....It's all good...........


----------



## themole

DOMAPOI, I have a chimney installed in the exhaust port on my smoker. Like electricity, I take the path of least resistance. So I didn't feel like removing the chimney.

My hope is to truly have a "Set it & Forget it" MES 30" Smoker. I've only had it a week and knew going into it that these things had potential for problems. I've learned from reading this great forum and threads like this, that these problems will be overcome.


----------



## tiki guy

DAMAPOI   I have done that with my whole Chickens before in my old Brinkmann it does work great

.

QUESTION  on the probes and damper  I had heard on the MES 30 to leave the vent damper close to keep moisture & smoke in when doing meats like chicken pork beef , and open for fish .     Also  I was think about sticking the probe threw the vent but closing it down ( not to tight on the wire to kink it ) also hanging the probe with out the top rack in to avoid touching the metal to get a true temp.

I'm doing my first smoke in mine today ( two Butterball turkey breasts )  Q-View to follow  hope ya see this before I do , but I'm gonna try it with the vent damper closed and probe hanging


----------



## roadkill cafe

Tiki, smoke with vent fully open, never closed. Need to have a draft moving the smoke through the chamber. Also, your Mav should have come with a clip for attaching the probe to the cooking grate.


----------



## tiki guy

Roadkill, Thanks I shall try it with open vents ( makes seance )  as far as the clip I never got one included with the Maverick , but I have had it for years and maybe never saw it in the box . I'm not disagreeing but always though when it touches the metal of the grate , the metal shows a higher temp and hanging it would show a truer chamber temp 

I will post after today's smoke with vents opened and see how that goes Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bearcarver

Tiki Guy said:


> DAMAPOI   I have done that with my whole Chickens before in my old Brinkmann it does work great
> 
> .
> 
> QUESTION  on the probes and damper  I had heard on the MES 30 to leave the vent damper close to keep moisture & smoke in when doing meats like chicken pork beef , and open for fish .     Also  I was think about sticking the probe threw the vent but closing it down ( not to tight on the wire to kink it ) also hanging the probe with out the top rack in to avoid touching the metal to get a true temp.
> 
> I'm doing my first smoke in mine today ( two Butterball turkey breasts )  Q-View to follow  hope ya see this before I do , but I'm gonna try it with the vent damper closed and probe hanging


Tiki,

I have an MES 30 and an MES 40 for a combined total of 7 years. I have never seen a circumstance that needed my top vent closed.

95% of the time wide open, and 5% of the time half way open.

Some people stick their oven probe through a cut tater, leaving the tip sticking out, to keep it from touching metal. I just let mine hang through a rack, so the whole probe is below that rack.

Bear


----------



## tiki guy

Thanks Bear  check back for a Q-View  Looks like the Neighborhood will be smelling like Apple wood ................mmmmMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## roadkill cafe

Tiki Guy said:


> Roadkill, Thanks I shall try it with open vents ( makes seance )  as far as the clip I never got one included with the Maverick , but I have had it for years and maybe never saw it in the box . I'm not disagreeing but always though when it touches the metal of the grate , the metal shows a higher temp and hanging it would show a truer chamber temp
> 
> I will post after today's smoke with vents opened and see how that goes Thanks for the tip.


You are correct. If the tip touches the grate, or any other metal inside, it will throw the temp off. There's a hole in the clip for the probe to slide through so the tip will not touch the metal grate. Temp can be several degrees different at top of chamber near vent than at the grate where your food is cooking. Bear's tip of some people using a cut tater (or a small one) with the tip sticking out is spot on. I've also seen some folks drill a hole in a wood chunk and place the probe through it. Same principle.

Applewood smoked yardbird....Yum!!! Glad I'm not your neighbor today. You'd be driving me crazy with the awesome smell. Looking forward to the Qview.


----------



## terrymn

RobbRocks said:


> Can I use Traeger pellets in my MES 30"?  Ever tried them in your MES?


Hi Robb - I use nothing but Traeger pellets in my MES - but never in the chip pan - always in my 5x8 AMAZN-PS.  Works great.


----------



## fishinchik

New MES 30 owner.. old style, no window, digital.  Only regret is not buying the 40.   Love it!


----------



## kofseattle

I think we are going to try some bacon. Mmmm BAcON!


----------



## tiki guy

Well.......First smoke with the new 30  ( here is a Q-View  ) 

I made a few "Rookie" mistakes  #1. powered on and set temp to 245 and set the time instead of powering it up to max temp and then after it reached max back it off to 245 

                                                         #2. Did EXACTLY what the directions said NOT TO DO   pulled out chip loader to add more chips to soon...got a flair up 

                                                         #3  got nervous  because temp on the Mav. was way higher than the smoker temp ( I think that was because I did set it high and back off to 245

  Over all ....I liked it a lot great seal on the door , easy use easy clean up  I love the chrome racks  drip pan design  and again AMAZED  very little un burnt chips in the chip pan I had maybe 1 quarter of the box with white ash , and I added chips 4 times during the smoke   ( the Brinkmann used to be full of dark chips , black full chips ) 













2013-04-14 11.07.14.jpg



__ tiki guy
__ Apr 14, 2013






  Apple Juice  in the water pan 













2013-04-14 11.20.26.jpg



__ tiki guy
__ Apr 14, 2013






Two Butterballs  













2013-04-14 11.23.41.jpg



__ tiki guy
__ Apr 14, 2013






 Here we go ......













2013-04-14 15.38.31.jpg



__ tiki guy
__ Apr 14, 2013






  Done .....













2013-04-14 15.40.36.jpg



__ tiki guy
__ Apr 14, 2013






  Foiled and resting I'll let ya know how they came ou BUT they look great


----------



## smokinmilkman

I got mine through QVC and soo far i love it. I also own a charcoal smoker which great as well. Just did a 12 hr smoke on my MES and it was amazing and easy. Could cut it with a butter knife.


----------



## tiki guy

Just unwrapped one ....sliced it thin for Sammy's    Moist ! sweet Apple flavor !     I very Happy right now ....next some Brisket ......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















photo-41.jpg



__ tiki guy
__ Apr 14, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver

Awesome Sammy, Tiki!!!!

Bear


----------



## rtbbq2

Looks great...As far as the Maverick temp being higher than the MES30 unit temp. My MES30 runs 25-30° hotter than the set temperature. Sounds like yours does too. I would adjust the

cooking time accordingly...Good luck............


----------



## roadkill cafe

Tiki,

Those birds and subsequent sammie look delicious!! Great Job!!


----------



## bigtimtx

My first cook with my new 40" MES - October 2012

(That's about 30# of brisket)













MES-06.jpg



__ bigtimtx
__ Apr 18, 2013


















MES-05.jpg



__ bigtimtx
__ Apr 18, 2013


----------



## tiki guy

Nice Big Tim    ( Go BIG or go home huh? )  I am pretty happy with my 30 after my first smoke ....how's bout YOU ?


----------



## irishpride114

I just bought a few weeks ago a MES 40" w/window gen 2 model from Amazon. Took about 2.5 months for them to get in it in, but when they did, I jumped all over it. I got it for $449 with free 2 day shipping.


----------



## bigtimtx

Tiki Guy said:


> Nice Big Tim    ( Go BIG or go home huh? )  I am pretty happy with my 30 after my first smoke ....how's bout YOU ?


Yes! Definitely happy with the 40" MES...my wife and father-in-law gave it to me for my birthday. By accident, they happened to get the all stainless 1st gen version. I wasn't happy with the small chip holder, but Masterbuilt sent me the upgrade for free after I called them about it. Loving it now...


----------



## johnbarclay

I am the one. I own a cigarr of two differnet types.


----------



## sm0kin

Walmart 197.00 with 3 year replacement warranty. Added AMNPS and MAV ET-732. SM0KIN!!!!


----------



## papacurtis

Mes30 gen 1. 289.00 on Amazon. Price went down while awaiting shipment. Emailed them and they reduced price to 266.00 with free delivery. I am happy with it so far. Everything i have made in it has come out awesome. Just wish i could remember to take Qview pics! Duh..


----------



## mneeley490

You gotta keep your eye on Amazon. It's like watching the stock market. I jumped last year and bought mine when it hit $149 w/ free shipping from Prime. But I haven't seen it that low since.


----------



## flynn diesel

Ordered an MES 30 Digital w/remote and window.  UPS will be delivering today, just in time for my Fathers Day smoke fest.  Until now I've only done pork butt and ribs.  Sunday will be ribs, brisket and chicken legs.  Can anyone recommend a smoke that will work well with all 3?


----------



## Bearcarver

Flynn Diesel said:


> Ordered an MES 30 Digital w/remote and window.  UPS will be delivering today, just in time for my Fathers Day smoke fest.  Until now I've only done pork butt and ribs.  Sunday will be ribs, brisket and chicken legs.  Can anyone recommend a smoke that will work well with all 3?


I use Hickory for everything, but you might like Hickory mixed with Cherry or Apple.

Bear


----------



## jlefevre

I received a MES as a gift from my brother about 3 years ago.  I LOVE it and have cooked hams, ribs, briskets, steaks, meatloafs, jerky, roasts (be careful here), and more than I can think of at the moment.  Only problem I've had is with the temperature reading on the smoker.  I ordered a remote thermometer from this site and I since figured it out.  I swear tho, that smoker has a mind of it's own- sometimes -20 degrees and sometimes +20 degrees and then sometimes right on.  When I first noticed the problem, I tried to contact Masterbuilt several times but to no avail.  Other than the thermometer problem, have been very happy with the smoker and the smoking experience.


----------



## Bearcarver

jlefevre said:


> I received a MES as a gift from my brother about 3 years ago.  I LOVE it and have cooked hams, ribs, briskets, steaks, meatloafs, jerky, roasts (be careful here), and more than I can think of at the moment.  Only problem I've had is with the temperature reading on the smoker.  I ordered a remote thermometer from this site and I since figured it out.  I swear tho, that smoker has a mind of it's own- sometimes -20 degrees and sometimes +20 degrees and then sometimes right on.  When I first noticed the problem, I tried to contact Masterbuilt several times but to no avail.  Other than the thermometer problem, have been very happy with the smoker and the smoking experience.


Do you put the Maverick smoker probe at the same place every time. Without any mods the right side of an MES is quite a bit hotter than the left side.

Bear


----------



## smoke slinger

Bearcarver said:


> I use Hickory for everything, but you might like Hickory mixed with Cherry or Apple.
> 
> Bear


I have to agree with Bear on the wood, I do use apple once in a blue moon......


----------



## terrymn

smoke slinger said:


> I have to agree with Bear on the wood, I do use apple once in a blue moon......


Same here, with a little twist - I use either 100% hickory (most meats) or a mix of 60% Hickory, 40% apple (most cheeses)


----------



## bdskelly

Hic Hic Hickory...  In my most humble opinion... The best all around wood is hickory. For me Apple is a close second. 

As a side note.  In Texas we use Mesquite often.  But it's a stronger flavored wood so a little goes a long way. 

Image 1 of 1


----------



## roadkill cafe

I prefer Oak over Hickory but it all depends on what I'm smoking and who the company coming over is. Pecan is another good choice. Just my .02


----------



## snwplwdrvr

I bought my MES about 2 years ago from QVC. 

I have smoked ribs that were awesome!! just smoked mozzarella and cheddar cheese, now I have to wait 2 weeks to see how it did.

here is a picture of venison hot dogs I made, they turned out great!













IMAG0124.jpg



__ snwplwdrvr
__ Jun 15, 2013


----------



## bdskelly

Those dogs are awesome...


----------



## gunz and carz

Oh, man. I am so totally lost here. I just ordered a Masterbuilt 30" with window and remote. It's stainless steel front was something I didn't really want, but the black-front one didn't have the meat temperature probe, which I did want. So, I'm waiting for it to arrive next week. I got it from Sears for $289.99 (plus tax) with free delivery. I did some shopping around and, with shipping included, that seemed like a pretty fair price. I put it on my Sears card and they gave me 12 months with no interest, so that helped make my decision, too.

And now I'm in the process of trying to learn everything I can about it. Some of these posts have been very informative. I didn't know the right side was hotter. I didn't know there seems to be an inherent issue with the thermostat maintaining correct temp. I also ordered a cover for it from Amazon for $24.97 with free shipping. I have read that some people take the electronic guage off in the winter. Not sure how to do that, but I'm thinking I'll just leave it and that way I can still smoke stuff during the winter months. I can always wheel it into the garage if we're expecting a big snowstorm. So much to figure out. But I'm really looking forward to my first smoke fest.

One thing that has kind of thrown me is the mention of smoking cheeses. I thought they would melt in a smoker. I need to learn more about that aspect.


----------



## whistlepig

It's not as bad as it sounds. The right side of the smoker is a little bit hotter but you will not notice this unless you put the meat on the bottom rack directly over the heating element. I don't take the electronic gauge off. Ever. I keep the smoker in my garage and move it outside when I use it. I use it a lot in the winter. The temp gauge on my MES30 is 25 degrees off. 225 degrees on my smoker is actually 250 degrees. Buy a Maverick ET-732. It has probe that monitors smoker temp. An ET-732 is worth its weight in gold for smoking. My MES30 is super easy to use, dependable, and predictable. If mine konked out tomorrow I would buy another one in a second. I have had mine for 18 months and I have smoked something in almost every weekend since I have owned it.


----------



## Bearcarver

Gunz and Carz said:


> Oh, man. I am so totally lost here. I just ordered a Masterbuilt 30" with window and remote. It's stainless steel front was something I didn't really want, but the black-front one didn't have the meat temperature probe, which I did want. So, I'm waiting for it to arrive next week. I got it from Sears for $289.99 (plus tax) with free delivery. I did some shopping around and, with shipping included, that seemed like a pretty fair price. I put it on my Sears card and they gave me 12 months with no interest, so that helped make my decision, too.
> 
> And now I'm in the process of trying to learn everything I can about it. Some of these posts have been very informative. I didn't know the right side was hotter. I didn't know there seems to be an inherent issue with the thermostat maintaining correct temp. I also ordered a cover for it from Amazon for $24.97 with free shipping. I have read that some people take the electronic guage off in the winter. Not sure how to do that, but I'm thinking I'll just leave it and that way I can still smoke stuff during the winter months. I can always wheel it into the garage if we're expecting a big snowstorm. So much to figure out. But I'm really looking forward to my first smoke fest.
> 
> One thing that has kind of thrown me is the mention of smoking cheeses. I thought they would melt in a smoker. I need to learn more about that aspect.


G & C,

Like Whistlepig said. It's not as bad as it sounds.

As for the right side being hotter, you can fix that by putting a deflector in (see below). Mine is just a piece of aluminum, covered with foil, and raised a little higher on the left, to divert the heat over to the middle of the smoker----Works Great !!!

I never remove my control box either, and I wouldn't trust ANY temp gage that comes with a smoker----Get a remote digital, like the Maverick ET 732.

Also: You don't say where you're from, but You can cold smoke cheese in the Winter easily, but if you want to smoke Cheese in the Summer, you can put a jug of frozen water in your water pan to keep it cool, but you should get an AMNPS or an AMNS for cold smoking.

Bear


----------



## lptingley

I got the 40 inch, 1500 Watt, MES from QVC, and gave my larger Camp Chef Smoke Vault (propane) to my Son. So far, absolutely no issues that some have reported, but did order the AMNPS as recommended by so many others.  Smoked the most amazing Hot Wings today using my own dry and wet rubs.  Haven't tried Jim's yet, but bought them and will soon.  













FathersDay_Lunch_2013.jpg



__ lptingley
__ Jun 16, 2013


----------



## bobplumber

my little ol' 30" analog MES still going fine after 2 years, smoking some st. Louis style ribs today, just waiting for football to start. have become a semi-legend around this little zip code thanks to tips and advice from this page and jeff's.hope this site goes on for years more


----------



## roadkill cafe

lptingley said:


> I got the 40 inch, 1500 Watt, MES from QVC, and gave my larger Camp Chef Smoke Vault (propane) to my Son. So far, absolutely no issues that some have reported, but did order the AMNPS as recommended by so many others.  Smoked the most amazing Hot Wings today using my own dry and wet rubs.  Haven't tried Jim's yet, but bought them and will soon.


Welcome to the forum!! You will LOVE the AMNPS with the MES. Smokes will be on cruise control for ya. Here's a wing recipe you might want to try. They're absolutely amazing!! http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119306/scarbelly-wings-buffalo-style

Steve


----------



## themule69

I have the MES 40 glass door. I use a AMNPS. Apple has been my go to pellets for a while. Holds temp within 3 deg. Always use sand in the water pan covered with foil. I have other smokers and grills. I found this in the classifieds here.

Happy smoken.

David

.


----------



## 173rdherd

what do you mean by sand in the water pan?


----------



## themule69

173rdherd said:


> what do you mean by sand in the water pan?


I don't use water in the water pan. i put sand in the water pan. Wrap it in foil. It acts as a heat sink.

David


----------



## 173rdherd

thanks....I just checked out bearcarvers xtra smokey bacon and now I have to go look for pork bellies!


----------



## themule69

173rdherd said:


> thanks....I just checked out bearcarvers xtra smokey bacon and now I have to go look for pork bellies!


Call arround to the butcher shops. They can get them skin on or skin off.IIf I get one skin on I skin it and make pork rind pellets.

David


----------



## lptingley

Thanks Steve...


----------



## smokerudrink

I have had my MES for a little over a month now. I got rid of my propane smoker as I had too much trouble holding temps down. I really like this smoker, however it burns up the wood quickly on the heat cycle, so I invested in A-Maze-N pellet smoker to insert in the bottom. This has worked well except for the thing going out quite a few times. I have to work on my air flow I guess.

This past weekend we had smoked baked-beans with bacon and a brisket....yum.

I know its not a purist kind of smoker, but it works well for the busy person.


----------



## themule69

smokerudrink said:


> I have had my MES for a little over a month now. I got rid of my propane smoker as I had too much trouble holding temps down. I really like this smoker, however it burns up the wood quickly on the heat cycle, so I invested in A-Maze-N pellet smoker to insert in the bottom. This has worked well except for the thing going out quite a few times. I have to work on my air flow I guess.
> 
> This past weekend we had smoked baked-beans with bacon and a brisket....yum.
> 
> I know its not a purist kind of smoker, but it works well for the busy person.


Make sure you get the AMNPS going real good before you put it in. Also dry pellets. Chip loader pulled out.

see how that works for you.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokerudrink

David,

I had the loader just slightly pulled out. I will try removing it altogether and see how that goes. I thought that might be too much air....Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver

smokerudrink said:


> David,
> 
> I had the loader just slightly pulled out. I will try removing it altogether and see how that goes. I thought that might be too much air....Thanks
> 
> Ryan


What pellets were you using---Cherry??

If so try Hickory, or mix some Hickory with your Cherry.

Bear


----------



## smokerudrink

I had the maple in it this time. It was a fresh bag, but maybe I should microwave first just to be safe. I had trouble with the pellets that filled the unit when I got it as well. I think it must be my air-flow.

Ryan


----------



## themule69

smokerudrink said:


> I had the maple in it this time. It was a fresh bag, but maybe I should microwave first just to be safe. I had trouble with the pellets that filled the unit when I got it as well. I think it must be my air-flow.
> 
> Ryan


It takes air to make smoke.

David


----------



## daricksta

Like Whistlepig, I keep my MES 30 in the garage (inside its cover) and only bring it out into the backyard to smoke something. I wish I could have afforded the 40" model but this was $190 off Amazon. For my small family it serves the purpose.

I love this thing--it's a great budget smoker. I've used wood chips but I now I use wood pellets exclusively after buying Todd Johnson's A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker along with his wood pellets. Using a pellet smoker is almost like a set-it-and-forget-it method of cooking unless you choose to use mops and such while smoking.

Cold smoking is slightly tricky and it works best with a pellet smoker. I smoked cheese last year and it turned out great for the most part except the cheeses were slightly melted and stuck to the cooking grates. This was due to my ignoring Todd's advice to stick a couple of jugs filled with ice water inside the smoker to keep the temp low. Even with the heating element off the pellet smoker still produced too much heat for real cold smoking. I won't make that mistake this year.

I haven't done any mods to my MES and don't plan to. The only extra I plan to buy this year is the Maverick ET-732 therm. I already have another therm I use for meat temp which I've calibrated with the MES therm sensor and they both work well. When my MES 30 is warming up there's 30-40 degree difference between its temp sensor and the Taylor that I use but after the cooking starts they're both within 2-3 degrees of each other, which is acceptable. Even when I lose interior heat by opening the door both therms pretty much match each other again within about 10 minutes.


----------



## mneeley490

I have found that positioning the loader too far out will create too much oxygen in the 30" MES gen 1, for my AMNPS. It simply ignites, and a flame races across the top of the pellets, creating a white, acrid smelling smoke. I now pull it out no more than an inch or two.


----------



## daricksta

Just curious, bobplumber, did you trim the ribs St. Louis style yourself or did you buy them that way? I'm asking because I bought two racks of spareribs and my plan is to trim them STL fashion myself.


----------



## smoke slinger

Dont know about Bob, but I trim my own St Louis style. May sound funny but I did a Youtube search on it.


----------



## daricksta

Smoke Slinger--that's exactly what I did. I've saved links to 3 videos on trimming ribs St. Louis style and it does like pretty easy.


----------



## smoke slinger

I cant say that I have it down to a art yet, but I can get it done....lol... and I have noticed since I started doing it that I get a more even cook on my ribs.


----------



## smoke slinger

I cant say that I have it down to a art yet, but I can get it done....lol... and I have noticed since I started doing it that I get a more even cook on my ribs.


----------



## bigtimtx

What are folks payng for pork ribs, on average?

In Tomball, I've caught both baby backs and St Louis style for $1.97 /lb several times this year and fill the freezer whenever they're on sale...anyone else have a similar strategy?


----------



## Bearcarver

BigTimTX said:


> What are folks payng for pork ribs, on average?
> 
> In Tomball, I've caught both baby backs and St Louis style for $1.97 /lb several times this year and fill the freezer whenever they're on sale...anyone else have a similar strategy?


Better stay in Texas!!!

Baby Backs cheapest in a couple years was a few weeks ago------$3.99.

Spares are usually $2.99 or better.

Got Prime Rib (Choice) sales for $ 4.99, now & then.

Bear


----------



## themule69

Bearcarver said:


> Better stay in Texas!!!
> 
> Baby Backs cheapest in a couple years was a few weeks ago------$3.99.
> 
> Spares are usually $2.99 or better.
> 
> Got Prime Rib (Choice) sales for $ 4.99, now & then.
> 
> Bear


Prime Rib for me please!

Spares are $1.78 here. All day long. Then sometimes on sale.


----------



## bitterman

My MES 30" was just delivered today.  Have it set up and doing the preseasoning burn.  Can't wait to use it for real!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 173rdherd

BigTimTX said:


> What are folks payng for pork ribs, on average?
> 
> In Tomball, I've caught both baby backs and St Louis style for $1.97 /lb several times this year and fill the freezer whenever they're on sale...anyone else have a similar strategy?


I'm in Tomball also (actually Spring with a Tomball address)......I am currently thawing out 6 racks of Baby Backs that I got at Sams for $1.6 7 lb  a while back. Kroger also had spareribs for .99 lb recently. Certainly would like to see those Prime Rib prices here though Bear!


----------



## r3nem1

Purchased the MES 40 with glass window.   So far have smoked 2 briskets,  a turkey,  a chicken and ribs.    I am new to smoking so the first batch wasn't as good as the second.   So I am getting better.    It does seem as if the meats cook faster than what the estimated times are.   example 1.5 hours per pound.   It seems to be so much quicker.   The manual also states to not use foil inside because it may damage the smoker.   I see that many other owners use foil.  Can this damage the smoker?    I also do not open the vent all the way.  It seems the wood chips would burn up really fast.    I saw some positive remarks about the other product for pellets.   Does anyone actually get a smoke rings with this smoker?   Thanks for any tips or advice.


----------



## cheryl lee

I've had my MES 30 for about a year and a half. I cook for just two, so not a huge number of opportunities to use it each month. What I have done has all come out pretty darn good, except chicken; did not like the skin at all, and that's so often the best part! Would love it if I could go much longer between having to load chips. Am trying to educate myself on the available alternatives that might last longer. My gasket around the door came loose in just a couple of really small places. I called MB and they sent me an entire new door! It's in storage until such time that the gasket fails, if it ever fully does.  Tips on maintaining smoke longer in this unit would always be welcome! As with another reviewer, I know no one else who does this, so I'm really grateful for the forum!


----------



## cheryl lee

DFW area.

$1.99 is the price I look for for St. Louis. I have tried Kroger ribs at .99, don't care for them. Target does the Hormel St. Louis at $1.99 usually before the major summer holidays (Memorial Day, July 4th, and Labor Day). Some years all three, other years not. I fill the freezer then! YUM!


----------



## mneeley490

Bearcarver said:


> Better stay in Texas!!!
> 
> Baby Backs cheapest in a couple years was a few weeks ago------$3.99.
> 
> Spares are usually $2.99 or better.
> 
> Bear


That is about the average price around here, too. When they go on sale, they're usually about $1 less.


----------



## bigtimtx

Wow! I'm feeling pretty good about the pricing here then... BTW- I've gotten spares for as little as $0.95/lb in the last six months as well...


----------



## msprechur

I purchased a MES at Bass Pro Shop a few months ago and really like it. It doesn't take very long at all on smaller cuts of meat. I always get a good smokey flavor in my meat. I am wanting to experiment and get alot better in my smoking because I am new at this. I wish I had some good recipes.


----------



## dockman

r3nem1 said:


> Purchased the MES 40 with glass window.   So far have smoked 2 briskets,  a turkey,  a chicken and ribs.    I am new to smoking so the first batch wasn't as good as the second.   So I am getting better.    It does seem as if the meats cook faster than what the estimated times are.   example 1.5 hours per pound.   It seems to be so much quicker.   The manual also states to not use foil inside because it may damage the smoker.   I see that many other owners use foil.  Can this damage the smoker?    I also do not open the vent all the way.  It seems the wood chips would burn up really fast.    I saw some positive remarks about the other product for pellets.   Does anyone actually get a smoke rings with this smoker?   Thanks for any tips or advice.


I use foil in my all the time. I also have noticed that meats cook way faster in the MES 40. Have you checked the internal temps with your temp setting mine will run 10 - 25 degrees hotter then setting. Run vent wide open. Most MES40 owners have or are switching to the Amazen Smoke Box and using pellets. I just done the Mailbox mod to mine and can see that the mod along with my Smoke box is going to work very good.


----------



## Bearcarver

r3nem1 said:


> Purchased the MES 40 with glass window.   So far have smoked 2 briskets,  a turkey,  a chicken and ribs.    I am new to smoking so the first batch wasn't as good as the second.   So I am getting better.    It does seem as if the meats cook faster than what the estimated times are.   example 1.5 hours per pound.   It seems to be so much quicker.  * The manual also states to not use foil inside because it may damage the smoker.   I see that many other owners use foil.  Can this damage the smoker? *    I also do not open the vent all the way.  It seems the wood chips would burn up really fast.    I saw some positive remarks about the other product for pellets.   Does anyone actually get a smoke rings with this smoker?   Thanks for any tips or advice.


They're talking about covering a shelf or shelves completely or too much with foil. If you did that, you would stop the air flow, causing the bottom of the smoker to overheat.

Covering things like the water pan (tightly) doesn't change the air flow.

Bear


----------



## r3nem1

What about using one of those foil trays?   Would that disrupt the air flow?


----------



## smoker21

I use trays all the time for meatloaf and tonight I put my chicken legs in one to slowly bake on my sauce after they smoked for a couple hours.


----------



## drayspencer

Just recently purchased the MES40 from Sam's at a pretty good price. Smokin' has never been more fun.


----------



## Bearcarver

r3nem1 said:


> What about using one of those foil trays?   Would that disrupt the air flow?


No problem, as long as you don't cover the whole thing. You can even use two pans on one shelf, as long as there is space between them & an inch or more around the outside.

MES main reason to mention not to foil is so people don't cover their shelves completely to avoid cleaning, and in the process block air flow.

Bear


----------



## augrad68

I have smoked turkey, ribs, pork butt in mine.  We got it from QVC and I used it to do the Thanksgiving turkey.  My wife was kinda nervous since this was kind of a make-it or break-it and betting the dinner on a "first time" experiment.  I brined it overnight with the brine recipe in the MES cookbook and it was a major success!  Everything has turned out great.  I like it because it keeps a constant temperature and I have a remote meat thermometer to tell me when it gets up to temp.  The only thing I have to do is check the water and chips every now and then.  Have recommended it to a lot of others.


----------



## smokerudrink

There is a MES cookbook? Mine came with nothing but assembly instructions.


----------



## augrad68

I bought the cookbook at the same time I got the MES smoker.  It is from John McLemore who is the family that makes the cooker.  Go to http://www.dadgumthatsgood.com/  and you can see the book.  I have used it for everything I have smoked.


----------



## tommy p

I just retired my MES 40 Window Smoker.  The heating element went out after less than a year of smoking no more than 2 times in any month.  So if my math is correct it lasted less than 24 smokings or 120 hours.  I just bought another brand of electric smoker.  I will be breaking it in today and will start smoking tomorrow for the 4th of July.  There is still a chance that I may try and fix the MES but after reading how to do it but probably not.


----------



## bigtimtx

Have you contacted Masterbuilt about the unit going out in less than a year? Chances are pretty good that they'd replace the parts for free...


----------



## bdskelly

I agree with BigTim.  I've had great luck with the customer service ladies at MB. Heck my smoker has been out of warranty for a long time.  When one of the LEDs went out in the control head I contacted them to purchase the part.  They insisted to send it for free. 

Last year They sent me the larger wood tray mod for free as well.  I have read that others have had their issues.  But they treated me better than I could of asked.  Tommy, it is worth a call to them. Brian


----------



## 173rdherd

given a reasonably good product, good customer service is priceless. things wear out, break and fail prematurely on the best of products, but I stand by those who stand by their product.


----------



## smoke em steve

MES ordered from SAMs arrived with the bottom caved in. i returned it to local Sams club which do not carry the smoker. i drove 45 min to pick up a new one and got home opened the box and the door was dented and the plastic piece that holds the controller broken. I called MB they sent parts. Customer service is amazing absolutely friendly and helpful!  I received a controller not the plastic piece and a very dented door. I called MB and the sent out another shipment with the right part and a new door arrived not perfect but good enough. I just wanted my smoker. Meanwhile I found a MB cold smoke adapter kit and purchased it. I tried  to cold smoke some steaks one day and the cold smoke kit kept popping the circuit  breaker I rewired it with heavier gauge wire and good connectors. all was good steaks were amazing. Did a pork shoulder 8 hrs using the smoke kit for continuous smoke and it was amazing.  Second time to use the smoker and the meat temp probe quit. I had to return the unit as the temp prob is not replaceable. I drove 45 min to SAMs got another drove home and when I opened the box my new smoker was dented so I am returning it and gonna get something else. I have a friend has one his works great and he loves it. Good luck! I'm out!


----------



## Bearcarver

smoke em steve said:


> MES ordered from SAMs arrived with the bottom caved in. i returned it to local Sams club which do not carry the smoker. i drove 45 min to pick up a new one and got home opened the box and the door was dented and the plastic piece that holds the controller broken. I called MB they sent parts. Customer service is amazing absolutely friendly and helpful! I received a controller not the plastic piece and a very dented door. I called MB and the sent out another shipment with the right part and a new door arrived not perfect but good enough. I just wanted my smoker. Meanwhile I found a MB cold smoke adapter kit and purchased it. I tried to cold smoke some steaks one day and the cold smoke kit kept popping the circuit breaker I rewired it with heavier gauge wire and good connectors. all was good steaks were amazing. Did a pork shoulder 8 hrs using the smoke kit for continuous smoke and it was amazing. Second time to use the smoker and the meat temp probe quit. I had to return the unit as the temp prob is not replaceable. I drove 45 min to SAMs got another drove home and when I opened the box my new smoker was dented so I am returning it and gonna get something else. I have a friend has one his works great and he loves it. Good luck! I'm out!


Sam's might be a bunch of Hacks.

Try Cabela's---We bought 3 MES from them so far, and none were damaged.

I think there are 2 Cabela's stores in WV.

Bear


----------



## smoke em steve

You might be right but I think I'm gonna throw a few more dollars at it and get a little thicker metal and a a little less complex of a controller. As a pilot I know the simpler the system the more reliable it is! I like separate components as well not everything integrated into one so if something fails you can replace it not the whole unit. Don't get me wrong the MES is a great idea!


----------



## actionshots

Just picked up a 30" MES with remote on Saturday. I had ordered an AMNPS for it as well. Conditioned it on Sunday and did my first pork loin on Canada Day.  It was fantastic. My wife was reluctant about the purchase but not after we had the most tender pork loin we've ever eaten!  Next time I'll take some pictures. I said we'd use it about once a month, but my boys thought we should use it more often than that.

I modified a rub I found on the site and made up two different BBQ sauces.

Now, what to experiment on next.

Bob


----------



## Bearcarver

actionshots said:


> Just picked up a 30" MES with remote on Saturday. I had ordered an AMNPS for it as well. Conditioned it on Sunday and did my first pork loin on Canada Day.  It was fantastic. My wife was reluctant about the purchase but not after we had the most tender pork loin we've ever eaten!  Next time I'll take some pictures. I said we'd use it about once a month, but my boys thought we should use it more often than that.
> 
> I modified a rub I found on the site and made up two different BBQ sauces.
> 
> Now, what to experiment on next.
> 
> Bob


















Bear


----------



## bdskelly

Bob

Happy to read that your first MES smoke was a winner! These are great machines in my opinion.  

Brian







Your [color= rgb(35, 35, 35)]freedom is brought to you courtesy of the outstanding Men and Women who serve and have served this country with honor, dedication, pride and sacrifice![/color]


----------



## spinnaker

I have the MES 30, actually using it right now! Love it, after I got the retro-fit burner box.


----------



## rich runge

I purchased mine on QVC


----------



## shrimp nasty

I picked up a 40" from amazon a week or two ago. Being my first smoker, it's convenient, however, I'm still trying to figure out the kinks. If I follow cooking times, temperatures etc down to the second I'm still ending up with somewhat dried out meat. But it's something good to learn on, in my opinion and I'm glad I purchased it. With a full time job and working towards a masters I don't have time to watch a grill for hours and with the MES I don't have to. I picked mine up at Amazon, best price, free shipping etc.


----------



## Bearcarver

Shrimp Nasty said:


> I picked up a 40" from amazon a week or two ago. Being my first smoker, it's convenient, however, I'm still trying to figure out the kinks. If I follow cooking times, temperatures etc down to the second I'm still ending up with somewhat dried out meat. But it's something good to learn on, in my opinion and I'm glad I purchased it. With a full time job and working towards a masters I don't have time to watch a grill for hours and with the MES I don't have to. I picked mine up at Amazon, best price, free shipping etc.


Get a digital remote therm, like a Maverick "ET-732".

Your MES is probably hotter than you think, especially the right side.

Bear


----------



## bdskelly

What Bear said. When I finally broke down and bought the maverick remote unit I found my smoker thermometer was about 5 to 8 degrees off.  But the built in meat probe as pretty good as it was only 4 degrees off from what the maverick would read.  

Great accessory for not a lot of money. Brian

Bear

Amazin Pellet Smoker is on the way.  Hope is arrives today for tomorrows pork butt


----------



## roadkill cafe

Bearcarver said:


> Get a digital remote therm, like a Maverick "ET-732".
> 
> Your MES is probably hotter than you think, especially the right side.
> 
> Bear


----------



## klarsen

Got mine 2 weeks ago from Amazon.  Great price and free prime shipping means I didn't have to do much.  :)

Smoked a pork butt last weekend that turned out great.  Ribs are smoking as I type.  Can't wait to try them out in a few hours!


----------



## shrimp nasty

I'll look into it guys, thanks for the heads up. I didn't even know they made those things.


----------



## yance

30" 1500 watt Analog from Tractor Supply..  So far has done everything I bought it for, cold smoking with Todd's AMNPS, hot smoking using chips in the tray, very good heat control from ~100° to over 400° when needed.

Yep, I'd recommend it to a friend.

*http://tinyurl.com/m3cv8nd*


----------



## bdskelly

A pretty darn good smoker.  Used one for years then gave it to my son and he still cooks on it.


----------



## bigtimtx

smoke em steve said:


> MES ordered from SAMs arrived with the bottom caved in. i returned it to local Sams club which do not carry the smoker. i drove 45 min to pick up a new one and got home opened the box and the door was dented and the plastic piece that holds the controller broken. I called MB they sent parts. Customer service is amazing absolutely friendly and helpful! I received a controller not the plastic piece and a very dented door. I called MB and the sent out another shipment with the right part and a new door arrived not perfect but good enough. I just wanted my smoker. Meanwhile I found a MB cold smoke adapter kit and purchased it. I tried to cold smoke some steaks one day and the cold smoke kit kept popping the circuit breaker I rewired it with heavier gauge wire and good connectors. all was good steaks were amazing. Did a pork shoulder 8 hrs using the smoke kit for continuous smoke and it was amazing. Second time to use the smoker and the meat temp probe quit. I had to return the unit as the temp prob is not replaceable. I drove 45 min to SAMs got another drove home and when I opened the box my new smoker was dented so I am returning it and gonna get something else. I have a friend has one his works great and he loves it. Good luck! I'm out!


I've purchased 3 MES 40" from Academy Sports (two of 'em when they had the $299/free ship sale) and all 3 were perfect! In addition, all 3 were the 1200 W windowed all-stainless version and all 3 had the small chip box that was replaced free by Masterbuilt customer service by making a phone call...!


----------



## rps462

Just got a MES 30" about a month ago and have used it every weekend since. It's probably just my inexperience, but things get way too hot in this thing way too fast. The internal probe either isn't accurate or I'm just not using it right. Either way .. this thing is a ton of fun and I've made some great grub with it so far. Just need to dial in the temperature a bit more I guess.


----------



## Bearcarver

rps462 said:


> Just got a MES 30" about a month ago and have used it every weekend since. It's probably just my inexperience, but things get way too hot in this thing way too fast. The internal probe either isn't accurate or I'm just not using it right. Either way .. this thing is a ton of fun and I've made some great grub with it so far. Just need to dial in the temperature a bit more I guess.


You really don't know how hot it's getting without an independent thermo, preferably a digital wireless like a Maverick ET-732. Don't trust the MES temps!

Bear


----------



## smoke slinger

Have to agree with all on getting a Maverick type thermometer. I never count on what the display says. Now the meat probe on my MES 40" 2nd gen is pretty darn close to what my Maverick reads. I can give them credit it on that......


----------



## pc farmer

My mes is off 50 degrees compared to my mav et 732


----------



## bdskelly

Guess I got lucky with my MES. It the older style without the remote.  My probe and thermostat where fairly accurate right out of the box and have been going strong for many years. But I also bought the Maverick ET just for the connivence of the remote. And its a great backup.


----------



## bloodbath

My 30" MES is coming in today


----------



## smoke slinger

Enjoy the 30", I loved mine, but I guess I got greedy when I seen the 40" and just had to have it..........lol........


----------



## 173rdherd

smoke slinger said:


> Enjoy the 30", I loved mine, but I guess I got greedy when I seen the 40" and just had to have it..........lol........


Me Too!!.....haven't seasoned the 40 yet though.


----------



## mtm29575

I'm a newbie to smoking, and wanted to start with the convenience of the MES. Bought mine at Sam's, and so far have used it just once, for a whole chicken. It turned out good, but I know I have some tweaking to do to get used to the temps, amount of smoke, rubs, etc. But I'm definitely hooked and look forward to my next smoke.


----------



## robp421

Bought the 30 " with window and remote. Working great so far.


----------



## smoke slinger

173rdherd said:


> Me Too!!.....haven't seasoned the 40 yet though.


Get that puppy seasoned. It took me less than a day and mine was seasoned and has been used many times....lol.....


----------



## smoke slinger

mtm29575 said:


> I'm a newbie to smoking, and wanted to start with the convenience of the MES. Bought mine at Sam's, and so far have used it just once, for a whole chicken. It turned out good, but I know I have some tweaking to do to get used to the temps, amount of smoke, rubs, etc. But I'm definitely hooked and look forward to my next smoke.


Once you get a few more smokes under your belt you will want to do something every weekend. Get a Maverick if you already havent and then check out the Amaze-N-Pellet smoker. I got one and will be trying it soon, but all the folks that I have read that already have one say they love it.


----------



## bloodbath

Just "assembled" my mes 30. My maverick and AMNPS will be in on Friday.  I put "assembled" in quotes cause there wasn't hardly any assembly needed really.


----------



## cbennefield

I just got a 30" old style with window and top controls.

I have 2 racks of ribs that I will be smoking tomorrow to break it in.

I plan on getting a maverick dual probe next week...

any other accessories that I should look into?

Happy to be here, all!

Chad


----------



## Bearcarver

cbennefield said:


> I just got a 30" old style with window and top controls.
> 
> I have 2 racks of ribs that I will be smoking tomorrow to break it in.
> 
> I plan on getting a maverick dual probe next week...
> 
> any other accessories that I should look into?
> 
> Happy to be here, all!
> 
> Chad


Yes----You should purchase a 5" X 8" AMNPS----You'll not regret it.

Bear


----------



## domapoi

Either an AMNS or an AMNPS. The first is for only cold smoking and the second is for both cold and heat smoking. I never mind adding the wood chips when needed when I smoke with heat so I only got the AMNS to smoke cheese, nuts, spices and other stuff you don't want to cook. If you don't want to bother adding chips all the time and have a consistent generation of smoke for 6+ hours then by all means get the AMNPS. The AMNS uses wood dust, comes in two sizes and depending on which one you get can last for 8+ hours of smoke and the AMNPS uses pellets.

AMNS = A-MAZE-N SMOKER

AMNPS = A-MAZE-N PELLET SMOKER


----------



## chiefwej

I definitely recommend the pellet version.  Unless you do a lot of cheese and need the cold smoke capability, it's the way to go.  The MES, Maverick wireless thermo and AMNPS.  The combo is a perfect match.


----------



## bdskelly

Bear convinced me on this AMPS business with my MES.  It arrived this week and going to use it this weekend. I also bought a few different pellets.  

Now just contemplating what to smoke.  Ribs.. Brisket... Did Butt last week so thats out.... Hey ... Turkey maybe? 

B


----------



## pc farmer

BDSkelly said:


> Bear convinced me on this AMPS business with my MES.  It arrived this week and going to use it this weekend. I also bought a few different pellets.
> 
> Now just contemplating what to smoke.  Ribs.. Brisket... Did Butt last week so thats out.... Hey ... Turkey maybe?
> 
> B


Chicken legs and thighs.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Hey all, I don't mean to be ignorant but was Is a M.E.S. ??  Sorry if this is a dumb ?, but just wondering....  Thanks in advance....


----------



## steven252000

MES = Masterbuilt Electric Smoker.


----------



## yance

smokinbrewcrew said:


> Hey all, I don't mean to be ignorant but was Is a M.E.S. ?? Sorry if this is a dumb ?, but just wondering.... Thanks in advance....


Check out the Home Page and you'll find an article on SMF acronyms.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/smf-acronyms-definitions

Also, in the Forums section, under Announcements the first drop down is Roll Call.  Stop by and let us know a little about you and your smokin' projects.


----------



## bug975

I know I have saw a link to purchase the AMNPS but cant find it. Can someone post it please. Thanks


----------



## kathrynn

Bug975 said:


> I know I have saw a link to purchase the AMNPS but cant find it. Can someone post it please. Thanks


http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Todd is a Member and Sponsor here.  He will fix you right up!

Kat


----------



## yance

My 30" Analog MES.













Ribz.jpg



__ yance
__ Jul 17, 2013






Top rack Memphis dry rub St Louis cut,  other two are spares with Jeff's rub, pecan chips in the box.  Yum!


----------



## Bearcarver

Yance said:


> My 30" Analog MES.
> 
> Top rack Memphis dry rub St Louis cut,  other two are spares with Jeff's rub, pecan chips in the box.  Yum!


Nice Ribbage!!!   Top ones look like Beef Ribs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## yance

No Bear, they're Swift Premium pig ribs. 

Been wanting to find a good Memphis rub recipe and got lucky on this one.  The on ly way I could have gotten closer to Chili's would have been to have my buddy's daughter snag me some from the one where she works.


----------



## tiki guy

DAUUUM   That looks good !


----------



## smoke slinger

Those ribs look mighty tasty, got to where I do all my ribs St. Louie style.SS


----------



## dwilk1

I bought mine about two years ago! I love to do small meals (5-6) people. I bought it at gander mountain for 150 I believe with $20 mail in rebate. Really couldn't turn it down at that price. I'm currently working on building a 275 gallon tank smoker/cooker with an offset FB and a slide out coal tray just in case in want to use it as grill.


----------



## gwest77

I got mine, a MES 30 and wish now I had the MES 40 like Bearcarver says. Had mine for a few months and just love it. I'm still learning BTW.


----------



## snickers104

My MES 40 1200W quit working in the middle of the smoke....electronics just quit!  Saved the butts (finished in the oven)  and went and got an electric Smoke Hollow.

Took a while to get the temp adjusted where I wanted but if the element goes out on it at least its easy to replace AND no electronics to fail.

My MES was only about a year old....never got wet.

Don't think I will buy from Masterbuilt again.


----------



## Bearcarver

snickers104 said:


> My MES 40 1200W quit working in the middle of the smoke....electronics just quit!  Saved the butts (finished in the oven)  and went and got an electric Smoke Hollow.
> 
> Took a while to get the temp adjusted where I wanted but if the element goes out on it at least its easy to replace AND no electronics to fail.
> 
> My MES was only about a year old....never got wet.
> 
> Don't think I will buy from Masterbuilt again.


Same thing happened to my Buddy's Chevy. I told him to get a Horse & Buggy---No electronics there. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## robp421

get the AMazin pellet smoker -----it is a great addition

you will see it mentioned often on the forum (AMNPS)

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

good smokin!!


----------



## stygshore

6 Lb butt in the smoker.  My MES temp was off by 40 degrees so this thing cooked for 13 hours before I bumped the temp over 200 to get it up to temps.  I have taken to hitting my pig with a dash of Webber KC Rub after I pull It when it is still warm and steaming, it gives it awesome flavor

and the Q-View - notice my BBQ lurker in the background - she sits and watches the smoker all day like that too.













1236444_622299081126483_904424422_n.jpg



__ stygshore
__ Sep 20, 2013






and the results... I contemplated licking the plate...













1209372_622301097792948_1919837905_n.jpg



__ stygshore
__ Sep 20, 2013


----------



## bgywrinkle

I'm new to this site and lurk a bit so i hope I'm responding to the MES survey properly.  I got my MES 30 analog this July   and have done 8 racks, a chicken and a butt.  I think the smoker does what is intended to do.  That being said,  I have modified it to some degree, adding a DIY  PID controller and an AMNPS 5X8.  The bottom drain has been enlarged to 3/4"  and the vent opening enlarged. Still working on thermal couple position for the PID. I currently use the original frying pan cotrller at highest, but will modify that to be just a connector soon.  About to try smoking a small side of salmon for the first time this weekend.

The MES was purchased on-line from Walmat.  Here's a picture.

Regards, Don Tuff













P8290352.JPG



__ bgywrinkle
__ Sep 21, 2013


----------



## cekkk

I just received the new wood chip box from the company and will be trying it out today or tomorrow.  So far I think the 30" is a good deal for the price.


----------



## bigtimtx

snickers104 said:


> My MES 40 1200W quit working in the middle of the smoke....electronics just quit!  Saved the butts (finished in the oven)  and went and got an electric Smoke Hollow.
> 
> Took a while to get the temp adjusted where I wanted but if the element goes out on it at least its easy to replace AND no electronics to fail.
> 
> My MES was only about a year old....never got wet.
> 
> Don't think I will buy from Masterbuilt again.


Might want to give Masterbuilt customer service a call. If the unit's only a year old, I'd bet they'll fix you up with a solution...


----------



## cekkk

I just looked up the Smoke Hollow.  It has two 12,000 Btu burners.  I think the MES 40 is 1200 watts.  The two seem to be close in size. 

So the MES would produce just over 4000 Btus, one/sixth the heating capacity of the Smoke Hollow.   What am i missing?  Is the Smoke Hollow also a grill?  Just learnin'.


----------



## bus1982

I got my MES 40" from Sam's back in April and couldn't be happier with it. I was concerned about a lack of flavor without charcoal but I don't feel like I am missing out on any flavor between the rubs and the smoke and I love the fact that I can let it go overnight so I have really good bbq by lunchtime the following day! It is kind of tedious to clean up, but I am using some tips that I have found on here. I built a UDS a couple years ago and did a Boston butt for my first smoke with it and it did pretty well. The next day I smoked a Thanksgiving turkey and although it tasted good, the cooler weather made the UDS a nightmare to keep the temperature up. I haven't used my drum smoker since, and probably won't use it again. If any of you readers are in the Charlotte, NC area and are interested I will sell it. Let me know!


----------



## bigtimtx

cekkk said:


> I just looked up the Smoke Hollow.  It has two 12,000 Btu burners.  I think the MES 40 is 1200 watts.  The two seem to be close in size.
> 
> So the MES would produce just over 4000 Btus, one/sixth the heating capacity of the Smoke Hollow.   What am i missing?  Is the Smoke Hollow also a grill?  Just learnin'.


I think you might be looking at either a Smoke Hollow grill, or one of their grill smoker combos. 12000 btu is way too much burner to be of much use for slow cooking anything unless you have a really huge smoker... Just my $0.02


----------



## vinced111

I found my MES 30 over a year ago in the scratch and dent area of Cabela's.  When I saw that it was complete (just missing the box) and all it was said to have wrong was "a scratch/dent" in the front door (which I still haven't found) I put it right in the cart.  And then when the GF said the price was on the back and it was only $100 I told her my search was over.  After some modifications (AMNPS), my own mailbox mod custom made at work I couldn't be happier.  Here is my latest setup, don't mind the deck as it is still a work in progress since removing the pool and hot tub.   Happy smoking everyone!













smoker set up.jpg



__ vinced111
__ Sep 24, 2013


----------



## wreckincrew

I ordered my 40" gen 2 from the Masterbuilt website. The main problem I have is keeping my AMPS going. The only success I've had is placing it on the left side of the bottom rack, tenting it with foil & leaving the chip loader out appx 2". This keeps the pellets going but extends the cooking time by 3-4 hours on butts & it took from 5:00 p.m. Sat to 2:00 p.m. Sun for a 14 lb brisket at 225 deg. If I place it on the bottom below the drip tray it will go out & I will have to continuously relight it or abandon it & feed chips in every half hour. I am seriously considering switching to a pellet smoker (Traeger?) but don't want to spend more money after buying the smoker, stand, cover, AMPS, heat gun, pellets & torch.


----------



## Bearcarver

Wreckincrew said:


> I ordered my 40" gen 2 from the Masterbuilt website. The main problem I have is keeping my AMPS going. The only success I've had is placing it on the left side of the bottom rack, tenting it with foil & leaving the chip loader out appx 2". This keeps the pellets going but extends the cooking time by 3-4 hours on butts & it took from 5:00 p.m. Sat to 2:00 p.m. Sun for a 14 lb brisket at 225 deg. If I place it on the bottom below the drip tray it will go out & I will have to continuously relight it or abandon it & feed chips in every half hour. I am seriously considering switching to a pellet smoker (Traeger?) but don't want to spend more money after buying the smoker, stand, cover, AMPS, heat gun, pellets & torch.


Try removing that little water pan from the stupid slanted drip pan. Then set the AMNPS on top of the hole that the pan was in. Then put a foil pan on the floor under the water pan hole to catch drips. Depending on what your smoking, you may have to put something above the AMNPS to protect it from drips.

Bear


----------



## bigtimtx

Put this in the wrong place to begin with...let's see if I can move it over here...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The local Kroger store had pork shoulders for $0.99/lb, so I picked up a couple to try out. Although I've smoked tons of brisket, pork and beef ribs and sausages of all kinds, I've not done any pork shoulders.

I started out with an 8 1/2 pounder, slathered on a thin coat of mustard and rubbed in my own pork rub. I then covered it in plastic wrap and placed it back in the fridge for several hours for the flavors to get acquainted.

I smoked the shoulder at 225 degrees for around 2 1/2 hours with pecan, then just let it ride until the internal temp reached 200 degrees (just under 16 hours at 225 degrees)

Rubbed and ready...













PorkShoulder-01.jpg



__ bigtimtx
__ Sep 24, 2013






After 6 hours...













PorkShoulder-03.jpg



__ bigtimtx
__ Sep 24, 2013






After 12 hours...













PorkShoulder-04.jpg



__ bigtimtx
__ Sep 24, 2013






After 16 hours...and 45 minutes of resting in foil after I pulled it off of the MES













PorkShoulder-05.jpg



__ bigtimtx
__ Sep 24, 2013






And finally, after I stuck two forks in it and pulled...!













PorkShoulder-06.jpg



__ bigtimtx
__ Sep 24, 2013






Although it may not look real juicy in this picture, the pork was super moist and tender. I pulled it a bit, coarse chopped the bark and mixed it all together with a bit of my sweet and spicy sauce. Served it to the girls this evening on rolls with some taters and cole slaw and it was a bit hit. I'm gonna' have to try this one again soon!


----------



## snickers104

snickers104 said:


> My MES 40 1200W quit working in the middle of the smoke....electronics just quit!  Saved the butts (finished in the oven)  and went and got an electric Smoke Hollow.
> 
> Took a while to get the temp adjusted where I wanted but if the element goes out on it at least its easy to replace AND no electronics to fail.
> 
> My MES was only about a year old....never got wet.
> 
> Don't think I will buy from Masterbuilt again.


Actually Masterbuilt has offered to replace my unit...they are sending me a box and then shipping me a new unit...will see how long it lasts.


----------



## gunrunner

Have had a 40 and a 30 and like the 30 better.  Never could do ribs until now.  Next project is to install cold smoker to imitate a pellet grill.


----------



## bigtimtx

Cool beans! I figured they'd take care of you. Whenever I've had any issue, their customer service has been excellent...


----------



## bigtimtx

snickers104 said:


> Actually Masterbuilt has offered to replace my unit...they are sending me a box and then shipping me a new unit...will see how long it lasts.


Cool beans! I figured they'd take care of you. Whenever I've had any issue, their customer service has been excellent...


----------



## bmealer

After a lot of lurking on the site, as well as a lot of research, I finally ordered my MES 30 (20070910) and AMNPS this week.  I took advantage of the Amazon.com sale for the MES for $139.97 as well as the 20% SMF discount for the AMNPS.  I can't wait for my stuff to arrive to get cookin'!

I am new to smoking and look forward to making some great BBQ.  I had a Charbroil smoker with a side fire box that I sold to buy the MES.  I was pretty successful with the Charbroil and had some good smokes.  However, I found I didn't smoke often as I didn't have the time to babysit it all day.  I hope this new setup will change all that!


----------



## jaykrajniak

i have a 30 that my wife got me for my birthday its a great gift. im smoking some pork loinson it now


----------



## greg b

bmealer said:


> After a lot of lurking on the site, as well as a lot of research, I finally ordered my MES 30 (20070910) and AMNPS this week.  I took advantage of the Amazon.com sale for the MES for $139.97 as well as the 20% SMF discount for the AMNPS.  I can't wait for my stuff to arrive to get cookin'!
> 
> I am new to smoking and look forward to making some great BBQ.  I had a Charbroil smoker with a side fire box that I sold to buy the MES.  I was pretty successful with the Charbroil and had some good smokes.  However, I found I didn't smoke often as I didn't have the time to babysit it all day.  I hope this new setup will change all that!


The MES 30 is pretty much a "set it and forget it" set up. It will give you a break if you don't like to babysit your smoker. Enjoy!


----------



## johnpinto

I have a 30".  My wife gave it to me as a Christmas present a couple of years ago.  I tell folks it's the lazy man's smoker. I smoked occasionally before getting the MEC, but smoke all the time since I got it.

It gives great results and is incredibly simple to use.  My wife thinks I'm a genius, and constantly pats herself on the back for buying it for me.


----------



## wreckincrew

Bearcarver said:


> Try removing that little water pan from the stupid slanted drip pan. Then set the AMNPS on top of the hole that the pan was in. Then put a foil pan on the floor under the water pan hole to catch drips. Depending on what your smoking, you may have to put something above the AMNPS to protect it from drips.
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the advice Bear, it worked great. Lit both ends of the AMPS and had almost 6 hours of smoke on a nice calm day. We'll have to see how much a windy day affects the process.


----------



## pigbark

Greg B said:


> The MES 30 is pretty much a "set it and forget it" set up. It will give you a break if you don't like to babysit your smoker. Enjoy!


You mentioned one of the two reasons I ordered a MES 30, babysitting!!! The other reason is lower fuel costs... Sometimes I want to be smoking but have other things to do around the house and I don't have time to babysit my Outlaw properly.. I like it and there are days when there isn't much going on and ill fire it up  but here lately work has picked up and im starved for time...


----------



## mneeley490

I just used my MES 30 yesterday to hot smoke some bacon. Just set it at 107° (actual temp was closer to 130°). Put in my AMNPS, and it chugged along for 12-1/2 hours, no problem. When I took it out, the AMNPS still had about 2" of pellets to go. And for the record, it was a VERY windy day yesterday.


----------



## brianbray

I really don't know which one I have but the book says Model 20070511.

I am disappointed that this is made in China, especially knowing that this company is a home grown family owned business. At the same time, I am part of the problem because I liked the very low price at Cabela's and might not have bought a thermostatically controlled smoker if it was much more expensive.

Out of the box, this smoker does not do well at the lower temperatures that I like to smoke. I am most interested in salmon and jerky and I found that the heating element is not on enough when the temp is set to 130. I fixed this problem though, by adding an external smoke generator that I made from some martini shakers and other off the shelf parts. I wrote that up and submitted it with photos but for some reason it has still not been approved by the site admin so as of this minute you can not see that.

The smoker's built in chip tray does great at higher temperatures. I cut round of filbert and then hand split them down to make my chips. If I carefully stack those in the tray and really pack it, the smoke goes for a long, long time. Like another poster on this site, I tried some pellets when it was new and did experience a small flash explosion kind of thing. No harm was done to me or the smoker. I don't think that pellets are recommended and I can tell you that loading it up with them is not a very good idea.

If you store the smoker under an eve or such, put a plastic bag on the controller. They are not weatherproof and I did have to replace one, maybe because of moisture. The company took good care of me on that and does recommend covering the controller.

I find that the built in thermocouple and the meat probe indicate differently as to the temperature of the chamber. I see pics on this site where people put a cork on their thermocouples to keep them off of the metal racks and trays. Good idea. I also run a thermocouple in and hook it to a remote. It indicates a different temperature yet. None of that is an issue for me. I just adjust the setting to compensate and rely on my remote thermometer.

Overall this smoker has been a really good value. I have several other smokers in various states of build and would say that unless a person has no, money, lots of time, real good tinkering skills, and a good stash of materials, they should just buy a smoker like this. 

BB


----------



## brianbray

Cabelas


----------



## Bearcarver

Wreckincrew said:


> Thanks for the advice Bear, it worked great. Lit both ends of the AMPS and had almost 6 hours of smoke on a nice calm day. We'll have to see how much a windy day affects the process.


That's Great, Wreckincrew!!!

I'm real glad it worked good for you!!!

Just more proof that "The Bear Doesn't BS" his Smoking Buddies!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## brianbray

My bad. Here is the external smoke generator write up: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/81764/cold-smoke-generator-for-the-mes/40


----------



## bkcacraw

Just got my first one last week for my birthday.  Made ribs on the weekend.  WOW were they good!!!


----------



## bkcacraw

oh ya, it's the 30" with the window


----------



## eastside

30" dual fuel...home depot...this is the second year and it is great


----------



## pigbark

Got the MES 30'' Gen 1 in last week - it came with a nasty smell in it from all the foam wrapped grates etc. seasoned it with 4 different smokes- warmed a meal in it then decided to toss 10 chicken thighs for the first smoke...

It did a really good job and I guess I got lucky, my temps in the smoker and my probe temps were only off   about 7 degrees but this unit does fluctuate as the burner kicks on and off...

The only complaint I have is they should put a better temp control box on a outdoor model smoker...  It should be water proof so I dont have to worry about using it even though the weather man calls for rain...


----------



## eric payne

We're on our second MES; it's the 39-inch model with glass in the door, remote control, temperature probe, external wood chip "drawer" for adding chips and top-back mounted controls. Our first model was the 30-inch "black box" with no bells and whistles, which I used for over two years. We purchased both from QVC, and love it (even as I type, I'm in the last few minutes of smoking tonight's protein).

In both models, I've done Boston butt, steaks, lots and lots of pork spareribs, prime rib, turkey and chicken. What I hated about the "black box" was the neccissity of opening the door to add wood chips, losing all temperature in the process. I didn't know anything about pellet smoking trays -- I just heated it, added wood chips, threw the food in and waited. At the time, I thought the end product was good -- until, with the new one, I can control temperature and add wood externally... the first rack of ribs done in the new smoker made ribs in the old one suddenly feel like they'd been cooked by one of the fast-food BBQ joints that dot the Atlanta suburbs. My first big experiment -- duck -- was like a quick bite of heaven.


----------



## foamheart

Eric Payne said:


> We're on our second MES; it's the 39-inch model with glass in the door, remote control, temperature probe, external wood chip "drawer" for adding chips and top-back mounted controls. Our first model was the 30-inch "black box" with no bells and whistles, which I used for over two years. We purchased both from QVC, and love it (even as I type, I'm in the last few minutes of smoking tonight's protein).
> 
> In both models, I've done Boston butt, steaks, lots and lots of pork spareribs, prime rib, turkey and chicken. What I hated about the "black box" was the neccissity of opening the door to add wood chips, losing all temperature in the process. I didn't know anything about pellet smoking trays -- I just heated it, added wood chips, threw the food in and waited. At the time, I thought the end product was good -- until, with the new one, I can control temperature and add wood externally... the first rack of ribs done in the new smoker made ribs in the old one suddenly feel like they'd been cooked by one of the fast-food BBQ joints that dot the Atlanta suburbs. My first big experiment -- duck -- was like a quick bite of heaven.


Its really nice to hear from someone that is not only happy with, but also a returning customer using the smoker without upgrades. Thats great!

Boy, I hate to say this now, but while A-MAZ-N has their sale going on, you should try there aux. smoke generator. Its adds that cold smoke capability as well as restful nights. Just a thought there. Also you can use some awesome different smokes you probably will not have acess to the chips. It just adds a new dimension to smoking.

Anyway, its really nice to hear someone who is happy with what they bought. Refreshing, thats the word.


----------



## brianbray

This is a commercial blog so lots of posts prompt promotion of a product in return, but to take a look a few posts up from here where I show you how to create and awesome external smoke generator for almost nothing. BB


----------



## chuck41

Had my MES 40 with window for a couple years.  Love it.  I am on a low carb diet and the chicken I smoke in it is a real staple in our house.  It quit working recently and I am experiencing withdrawal symptoms.  Apparently the relay switch is failed and the heating element is on all the time when the unit is plugged in, even with the control module removed from the unit! 

I will take the cover off the access box on the bottom tomorrow to check it out and hopefully I can find a replacement locally.  Mine came with no paperwork or instructions and although I downloaded owners info it still gives precious little info about the unit.

Wish it had included a simple wiring diagram.  That would have made it so much easier to figure out what the problem was.  Fortunately a kind soul here sent me a picture of a wiring diagram that someone had shared with him.  That makes it pretty obvious what the problem is.


----------



## eric payne

I am happy with it and, before tonight, had no real complaints.

But tonight, according to an oven thermometer I keep in the box, I had to set the controls for 250 degrees to reach 225 degrees -- a full ten percent difference between set temperature and actual temperature. For quite some time, during the last ten minutes or so of the recipe's suggested time for my chicken, my internal meat probe read 162 degrees. I checked the meat with another thermometer, and got a temperature of 168 degrees meaning my chicken was, slightly, overcooked. On top of that, three times during the smoke, the read-out on my remote control just went blank.

The RC issue is probably just the battery. But from what I've read (both here and other places) temperature control, along with failing heating elements has been a problem for Masterbuilt. I guess I'm going to have to keep an eye on that.

Now... I'd like to know more about the pellet smoker tray... Like where it's on sale, how much, how it adds functionality to my MES, etc. :drool

Eric Payne
Lawrenceville, GA


----------



## hoity toit

get the amazn tray form Todd. guarantee it will be the best purchase you make in 2013.


----------



## pigbark

Hoity Toit said:


> get the amazn tray form Todd. guarantee it will be the best purchase you make in 2013.



X 2 mine works great as long as you protect it from drippings. 

I dont want you guys to think that I dont like my MES 30- I really do and got some good plans to use it quite often,going to be cold smoking in it pretty soon as well as my regular smoking that I do about every weekend til I learn my unit a little more to set it for the all nighters ...  I cover the control box if its raining,its not really a big deal.. every pit,grill,egg,smoker has its pros and cons its a game of give n take..


----------



## Bearcarver

Hoity Toit said:


> get the amazn tray form Todd. guarantee it will be the best purchase you make in 2013.


Exactly !!!

Bear


----------



## foamheart

Eric Payne said:


> Now... I'd like to know more about the pellet smoker tray... Like where it's on sale, how much, how it adds functionality to my MES, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Payne
> Lawrenceville, GA


Click the "Sponsors" icon from the banner on the top of the page, or the A-MAZ-N-SMOKER icon at the bottom of the page.

Functionality? It will allow you to have a continious smoke, thats no refilling the chip tray for 12 to 24 hours depending upon your vent position. Thats a whole 'nother discussion. That allows you to load your MES, today and get your finished product out tomorrow with no tending required. This type smoke generator is nice because it requires no installation which means one can be used on multiple pits. No power required, although you'll need a small torch to light it. Numerous different wood flavors to chose. Basically what you are doing is giving your MES the ability to walk away from and smoke like a fire burner with the dependability of an electric. Throw in a Remote Temperature Sensor, and you stick your meat in, light your smoke generator, set your box controls, and it tells you when its done.

You wipe some water from the hose on your face, walk in the kitchen and get a beer and everyone thinks you are a smoking genious. LOL


----------



## packmanjim

I really do not understand why anybody would want an electric smoker.  I see all the reasons people post on here but sorry I just don't get it.


----------



## foamheart

Its ok, after years of fireburners I most definately can. But that is why they sell both kinds. I mean I don't understand why anyone would want an electric car.... but they are sure selling fast. Besides without electrics we wouldn't have got to meet Todd! That in itself should justify 'em.


----------



## diamondmarco

Packmanjim,

Hang around someone who has one. I'll bet you will understand in short order. Sorta like tasting your first smoked ribs. Words don't adequately describe the experience.


----------



## brianbray

Hi-

Check out this thread, post #47 for a way to make a cold smoker yourself with no special tools, all from off the shelf parts. It works very well.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/81764/cold-smoke-generator-for-the-mes/40

Brian [email protected]


----------



## cekkk

Eric, I'm still new to this, so consider that as I comment.  First, a six degree variation between two thermometers I would consider within the margin of error.  And who's to say the 168 reading wasn't the inaccurate one?  Also, the reading from the thermo you keep in the box vis a vis the unit's temp is about what I get with mine.  From what I've read here, you should expect that.  It sounds like you might benefit from a Maverick 732.  That would give you the box temp and internal temp at once.  I've checked mine against three other oven and meat thermos we have in the kitchen and I'm surprised to see how close they all are.


----------



## robp421

I use to think the same thing. You really appreciate the convenience when you want to start a brisket or pork shoulder at 2 or 3 in the morning, and using the amnps gives you some sleep time or extra brew time.


----------



## foamheart

You guys are still working to hard.........

Put it on today, pull it tomorrow, let rest, shred, put in the crockpot's insert bowl, add a little of JJ's miracle sauce, cover and stick in the reefer.

The next day when you are ready stick on the crockpot heater maybe a touch more of JJ's and you are ready to go.

That middle of the night stuff is sooooo fireburner....... <chuckles>


----------



## pigbark

Packmanjim said:


> I really do not understand why anybody would want an electric smoker.  I see all the reasons people post on here but sorry I just don't get it.



I was in your shoes a yr ago. I can now smoke more often without being rite beside my Outlaw watching it like a Hawk... Smoking Burgers as I type this. 

My Outlaw will be converted to Propane very soon, it just takes so much fuel for a 9 to 12 hr smoke. Im past the hobby stage so to speak as I am smoking some type of meat 2 to 4 times a week now.. The MES is cheaper to run as mine is only 800 watt, I can run it cheaper than my kitchen oven and get a way better taste and end result...its a win - win deal for me  - 
~Jim


----------



## chuck41

Chuck41 said:


> Had my MES 40 with window for a couple years.  Love it.  I am on a low carb diet and the chicken I smoke in it is a real staple in our house.  It quit working recently and I am experiencing withdrawal symptoms.  Apparently the relay switch is failed and the heating element is on all the time when the unit is plugged in, even with the control module removed from the unit!
> 
> I will take the cover off the access box on the bottom tomorrow to check it out and hopefully I can find a replacement locally.  Mine came with no paperwork or instructions and although I downloaded owners info it still gives precious little info about the unit.
> 
> Wish it had included a simple wiring diagram.  That would have made it so much easier to figure out what the problem was.  Fortunately a kind soul here sent me a picture of a wiring diagram that someone had shared with him.  That makes it pretty obvious what the problem is.


Opened it up today.  Wow, they really don't want you fixing these things!  Relay is on a PCB that is stuck in the bottom of that access box on the bottom in a pool of white silicone sealant.  Whole circuit board is soaked in that white sealer.  Had to really work at it to dig the stuff off of it.  The relay is a 30amp Chinese control relay HF2160-1A-12DE.  A pain to get to and desolder from the board, but readily available . . . if you don't mind ordering from China!  Found a Canadian company that will ship me five through FedX which beats ordering it with the standard 30 day delivery from China.  Had to order 5 of them though.  Oh well, it was still cheap as compared to replacing the smoker.  Will post pics when I get it fixed in a week or so.


----------



## pigbark

Sorry to hear that Chuck ... sounds like your going to have a few extra relays, maybe you can help a few guys out..


----------



## ravenclan

> I really do not understand why anybody would want an electric smoker. I see all the reasons people post on here but sorry I just don't get it.


even with all the trouble i have had with mine , i still would own one and i also have a propane smoker and a stick burner, on those cold , windy winter days it sure does make it easy to smoke meat and not have to tend to the smoker and now that i have done the rewire and other things to the electric smoker it works great and smokes all the meat i want during the cold weather . i would almost say the electric smoker is the easiest too use ,almost a set and forget it unit..


----------



## stevan garner

We bought our MES about 8 years ago from Sam's and it never quite worked all that well.  When we moved from Hudson to Dade City, the element stopped working altogether, so I cleaned it up and stored it away until I got the idea to convert it to an indirect cabinet smoker.  It is still a project on the back burner until I can find a firebox to hook up to it.  I planned to attach this through the hole in the side where the wood-chip tray goes in by using a threaded 4" pipe.  tThe electric element will be completely removed during this process.  I think that this will give me some satisfactory smoking.  Until that time, I will continue to use my Brinkman electric smoker.  I smoked a nice turkey breast Saturday, I nor my wife really like turkey and she took the breast off the smoker too soon.  Part of it was done and part still needed to cook for a while longer so she put it in the oven to finish the cook.  It had beautiful color on the smoke ring (I used hickory chunks), but still it's turkey.  My wife made a wonderful turkey noodle soup with the leftover breast meat, she makes her egg noodles from scratch and it was a fantastic soup.

I don't hover on the forums all that much but I will be around from day to day, always looking for ideas from others, this is how I learn as well as trial and error.


----------



## 173rdherd

Packmanjim said:


> I really do not understand why anybody would want an electric smoker.  I see all the reasons people post on here but sorry I just don't get it.


maybe this just isn't the right forum for you.......


----------



## pigbark

Today.













011.JPG



__ pigbark
__ Oct 9, 2013


----------



## brianbray

All-

I am seeing a lot of discussion about the temp variation between what the MES chamber temp shows vs what the meat probe shows (when not in meat). I also noticed that some people put a cork on their meat probe and other thermocouples. That seems like a good idea, keeping it off the rack metal so if you know about that, maybe post?

I want to call you attention to a class of products that log temperature over time and then download the data into a computer. It is good to know how high your electric smoker is cycling and what the average temp is over time.

I can not put a link here because of the rules but if you google "data logger" "temperature logger" "logger pro" and stuff like that, you will find a lot of low cost and interesting stuff.

Brian [email protected]


----------



## pigbark

not sure about their temp probe and cords look to be vinyl or rubber... if I could plug my probe in, it would be perfect though... im running 10 degrees high when the burner shuts off,  I can live with that as my stick burner at times would be 25 to 30 degrees high when I added wood or coal...


----------



## Bearcarver

BrianBray said:


> All-
> 
> I am seeing a lot of discussion about the temp variation between what the MES chamber temp shows vs what the meat probe shows (when not in meat). I also noticed that some people put a cork on their meat probe and other thermocouples. That seems like a good idea, keeping it off the rack metal so if you know about that, maybe post?
> 
> I want to call you attention to a class of products that log temperature over time and then download the data into a computer. It is good to know how high your electric smoker is cycling and what the average temp is over time.
> 
> I can not put a link here because of the rules but if you google "data logger" "temperature logger" "logger pro" and stuff like that, you will find a lot of low cost and interesting stuff.
> 
> Brian [email protected]


Hi Brian!

Just the fact that the two probes are not at the exact same place in an MES can give from 5* to 50* difference, and yes being against a metal rack or wall isn't good.

I don't use cork or a potato. I just bring my smoker probe  through the top exhaust hole, and hang it through a rack, keeping the probe in open air. Then when I have it right where I want it, I tape the probe wires to the top of my smoker with electrical tape. The meat probe, I generally only use inside meat.

Bear


----------



## brianbray

Yes, good point about the variation within the chamber.

I put a little computer fan, the chamber, just hanging by its wire held there by the door gasket. I only did it once and at the time was cold smoking some bacon. That bacon was a failure because it picked up an acrid smoke flavor that was just awful. I was using my external smoke generator of a cool moist day and leaving the smoker at ambient temperature, maybe in the low sixties. 

The smoke just hung in the smoker, not venting, and condensed on the cool surfaces. I learned an important lesson.

I would like to have some science to explain this acrid smoke thing. I wrecked some cheese the same way. I often get a bit of acridity  but it generally goes away if I let the cold smoked item mellow for a few days.

I woule like to see some science to explain the acrid smoke flavor but my theory is that there are compounds that volatilize at a higher temperatures and vent out, but instead collect in the condensate and off-gas. Imagine gasoline or something smelly like that condensing in the smoker and then giving off fumes.

Hanging a fan in the smoker probably only made it worse. An amazing amount of tarry gunk collected on the fan.

I am thinking though that at higher temps, up around 130-150 where I would normally be smoking, the fan would put a stop to the uneven temperatures. 

Fun stuff. Thanks for the feedback.

BB


----------



## Bearcarver

BrianBray said:


> Yes, good point about the variation within the chamber.
> 
> I put a little computer fan, the chamber, just hanging by its wire held there by the door gasket. I only did it once and at the time was cold smoking some bacon. That bacon was a failure because it picked up an acrid smoke flavor that was just awful. I was using my external smoke generator of a cool moist day and leaving the smoker at ambient temperature, maybe in the low sixties.
> 
> The smoke just hung in the smoker, not venting, and condensed on the cool surfaces. I learned an important lesson.
> 
> I would like to have some science to explain this acrid smoke thing. I wrecked some cheese the same way. I often get a bit of acridity  but it generally goes away if I let the cold smoked item mellow for a few days.
> 
> I woule like to see some science to explain the acrid smoke flavor but my theory is that there are compounds that volatilize at a higher temperatures and vent out, but instead collect in the condensate and off-gas. Imagine gasoline or something smelly like that condensing in the smoker and then giving off fumes.
> 
> Hanging a fan in the smoker probably only made it worse. An amazing amount of tarry gunk collected on the fan.
> 
> I am thinking though that at higher temps, up around 130-150 where I would normally be smoking, the fan would put a stop to the uneven temperatures.
> 
> Fun stuff. Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> BB


I wouldn't blame your fan. The fan should help both the heat & the smoke to circulate. The big thing in my opinion is to have your exhaust vent open, and your smoke light to medium. Heavy smoke is the biggest cause of the acrid smoke flavor (creosote) that you're talking about. The name of the game is TBS (Thin Blue Smoke), however it is hard to get actual "Blue" Smoke with an electric smoker. I that case light white smoke is fine. IMO

This is not scientific, but a whole lot of experience by Me and Hundreds of others on this forum agree with this.

Bear


----------



## bmealer

I wonder if you placed the same fan on top of the exhaust vent, you could use it to "pull" smoke out from the smoker so that the smoke doesn't linger?


----------



## Bearcarver

bmealer said:


> I wonder if you placed the same fan on top of the exhaust vent, you could use it to "pull" smoke out from the smoker so that the smoke doesn't linger?


I believe that would suck the heat out of the box too much.

Even when it gets a little windy out, I have to block the wind to keep it from sucking the heat out through the vent.

Bear


----------



## antvq

​Received my MES 40 with window just the other day.  I seasoned it tonight and am planning on an 8lb Boston Butt tomorrow. (Sitting in the fridge wrapped in plastic wrap after being rubbed)

I've heard all the horror stories about the temp readout not being accurate.  I put my regular cooking thermometer in through the smoke vent and monitored the temp during seasoning.  I was alarmed to see that both my thermo and the meat probe were reading 30 degrees higher than the smoker.  BUT....I had both probes sitting on the rack, which I see from reading above causes misreadings.

I guess I'll just throw the meat in at 0 dark thirty tomorrow and just monitor the meat temp and hope it comes out OK.


----------



## pigbark

do your therm test again with meat in the chamber. You will find a different result...


----------



## antvq

I'll give that a try, thanks.


----------



## snickers104

snickers104 said:


> Actually Masterbuilt has offered to replace my unit...they are sending me a box and then shipping me a new unit...will see how long it lasts.


Well I have to give much appreciation to Masterbuilt customer service.  Call them when mine quit.  They sent me a box to send it back to them then sent me a new unit..ALL at their expense even though it was out of warranty!  Just so happy to have my smoker back, just did 4 butts last night and finished up this morning.  Temp is still a little off but with my Maverick I can control it just fine and with the AMNPS it is heaven to use.


----------



## james c geer

Just got mine from my parents for a early Birthday present! So far have done baby back ribs pork loin and chicken quarters.So far everything has been tasty! Just from reading some posts in here have a lot to learn! But looking forward to experimenting. Just bought a huge pork butt for my next smoke!


----------



## pigbark

Keep on Smokin bro- be sure to take some pix and keep us updated on your smokes..


----------



## chuck41

PA120568.JPG



__ chuck41
__ Oct 18, 2013






Chicken legs n thighs with a small pork butt piece and a few home made sausages.

Smokin' in style!  Love this electric smoker.


----------



## pigbark

Chuck, you got that thing stuffed bro, looking good...


----------



## antvq

The instructions that came with it said to just use a damp cloth to clean the interior.  I tried that on the window but it's sill covered in smoke.  Any tips to keeping the window clean?


----------



## Bearcarver

Antvq said:


> The instructions that came with it said to just use a damp cloth to clean the interior.  I tried that on the window but it's sill covered in smoke.  Any tips to keeping the window clean?


I use Windex, but I open the door all the way so no overspray gets inside the smoker.

In the Winter I was using ashes from my Woodstove, but now we have a Pellet stove.

Do a search----There are a lot of different ways the other guys use. This forum has the best search box I ever saw!!!

Bear


----------



## pigbark

Vinegar should cut it. Bear is rite, there is a kick azz search engine here..


----------



## tjnamtiw

I've used two different external meat thermometers and both have always read within at the most 4 degrees of the smoker's meat thermometer.

Just did 18 pounds of pulled pork tonight.  Took 6 hours at 260 degrees.  OMG, that's good!  And at $1.49 a pound on sale, my freezer is full of 'future pulled pork and sausage"!  Screw beef!

As for the window, I wasted $$$ on the window as I am not anal about being able to see through it for the first couple of hours.  Should have just gotten the solid door model.  Not worth the mess to try to keep it clean!


----------



## zott

I have just bought the Australian model and still learning.  Found I have trouble with a consistent amount of smoke as the heat cycles on and off.  I have set up an amazen in a cardboard box next to it and connected it with a tin can with the ends cut off.  Meeting with reasonable success at the moment but need something more permanent going forward.  I do struggle to work out how smoky it should be inside the smoker.  Feel like I need a bit more draft for the amazen.  It's all a work in progress at the moment.  And suggestions most welcome


----------



## Bearcarver

zott said:


> I have just bought the Australian model and still learning. Found I have trouble with a consistent amount of smoke as the heat cycles on and off. I have set up an amazen in a cardboard box next to it and connected it with a tin can with the ends cut off. Meeting with reasonable success at the moment but need something more permanent going forward. I do struggle to work out how smoky it should be inside the smoker. Feel like I need a bit more draft for the amazen. It's all a work in progress at the moment. And suggestions most welcome


I get my AMNPS lit real good before I put it in, and I have no problem using it in my MES 40 (1st Gen). Some guys who have had trouble have found they weren't getting them lit good enough before putting them in. Others have had pellets that were damp. If neither of these are your problems, try the "Mailbox Mod". Put "Mailbox Mod" in the search box above.

Bear


----------



## drayspencer

Chuck41 said:


> PA120568.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ chuck41
> __ Oct 18, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken legs n thighs with a small pork butt piece and a few home made sausages.
> 
> Smokin' in style!  Love this electric smoker.


Dang Chuck that looks good. That's a full house my friend. Gotta run to the meat market now and get some leg-quarters.


----------



## tjnamtiw

Ummm, I can smell it all the way down here!  I drive my neighbors nuts about once a week with SOMETHING in the smoker!


----------



## chuck41

Latest effort was a couple venison roasts and a couple racks of ribs. Shot a deer on Monday, smoked it on Tuesday. Need to head back to deer camp and get another. I can tell this just ain't gonna last long! 

My grandson recently went to work at a local market in their meat department. I can see I am gonna have to keep him on the speed dial to keep posted on their latest specials. Don't wanna let that MES cool down don'tchaknow.


----------



## zott

Chuck41 said:


> PA120568.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ chuck41
> __ Oct 18, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken legs n thighs with a small pork butt piece and a few home made sausages.
> Smokin' in style!  Love this electric smoker.


Chuck they look amazing.  How long and at what temp did you smoke them for.  Did you do anything else to them?
Greg
Ps. The chicken.


----------



## chuck41

zott said:


> Chuck they look amazing.  How long and at what temp did you smoke them for.  Did you do anything else to them?
> Greg
> 
> :grilling_smilie:Ps. The chicken.



Usually use 215 degrees for about 4 - 5 hours. Check them periodically after three hrs to see if ready. Have cooked them at various temps for up to 6 hrs and all work well.  I make my own rub with paprika, salt, onion powder, garlic powder, cayenne, and whatever else I have that looks good at the time. Sometimes use Tony Cachare's  Creole seasoning. Pecan chips are my favorite, but hickory is good too. Hard to screw up chicken legs and thighs as long as you don't overcook and make them dry.

s


----------



## zott

Chuck41 said:


> Usually use 215 degrees for about 4 - 5 hours. Check them periodically after three hrs to see if ready. Have cooked them at various temps for up to 6 hrs and all work well.  I make my own rub with paprika, salt, onion powder, garlic powder, cayenne, and whatever else I have that looks good at the time. Sometimes use Tony Cachare's  Creole seasoning. Pecan chips are my favorite, but hickory is good too. Hard to screw up chicken legs and thighs as long as you don't overcook and make them dry.
> 
> s


So you don't put them in brine first?  Sorry for the dumb question but I am new to all this.  I do some great mar lands with Cajun spices in the oven but thinking I could now use a similar approach but add smoke into the equation
Greg


----------



## floridabeachnut

Sorry, I know what a mess is, but, what is a mes?


----------



## Bearcarver

floridabeachnut said:


> Sorry, I know what a mess is, but, what is a mes?


*M*asterbuilt *E*lectric *S*mokehouse.

Bear


----------



## yance

Still takes me a while to recall what initials and acronyms stand for so occasionally I have to refer to this Home Page article;

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/smf-acronyms-definitions


----------



## ibbones

I smoked 12 pounds of Jimmy Dean Breakfast sausage yesterday.  All I did was dust them with Lemon Pepper and smoke them for about 4.5 hours with Mesquite pellets.  Took them to a Men's conference today and I had all kinds of Atta'boys.  Before I left I had people wanting to trade me their leftover egg dishes for a pound of smoky goodness.  Other than needing more sausages, I will not have to cook for the next week.


----------



## hundet

I must be one of the few that don't really like my MES 40.  It's about 3 months old, and I really struggle with my smoke.  Tried chip loader and have too many issues with flame ups.  Tried an AMNPS inside the unit and couldn't keep it lit.  Setup a mailbox mod, but still can't keep the AMNPS burning.  Tried several flavors of pellets - found a suggestion to try a layer of oak with some cherry, but that didn't work.  Tried nuking the pellets for 90 seconds to make sure they were dried.  Tried a small fan and put additional 1" holes in the mailbox to get the air flowing.  Just can't get a consistent smoke going.

Went back to the chip loader, but instant flames.  I'm convinced it's me or my processes, but I'm really frustrated.  Wishing I had saved up a little more and went with an egg, but I like the temperature controls that electric gives me.  Anyone have any other suggestions for me?


----------



## zott

Hinder,

Don't give up yet.  I went for a MES too and have struggled with smoke.  I am still getting the hang of it.  I feel like I am nearly there with the smoke.  I have a little kettle BBQ instead of a mailbox.  I'm sure you have read it before but the combination that ended up working for me was top vent open.  Removed chip tray.  Smoke generator (mailbox mod) lower than MES with plenty of ventilation.  I spent a lot if time testing without cooking anything.  And pellets.  I now heat them in the oven and let them cool in a single layer.  Seems to do a better job than microwave.  Been doing plenty of cheese and first big smoker full of meat yesterday.  Still got a lot to learn but this is a great place for help and ideas.  Hang in there.


----------



## smoker21

hundet said:


> I must be one of the few that don't really like my MES 40.  It's about 3 months old, and I really struggle with my smoke.  Tried chip loader and have too many issues with flame ups.  Tried an AMNPS inside the unit and couldn't keep it lit.  Setup a mailbox mod, but still can't keep the AMNPS burning.  Tried several flavors of pellets - found a suggestion to try a layer of oak with some cherry, but that didn't work.  Tried nuking the pellets for 90 seconds to make sure they were dried.  Tried a small fan and put additional 1" holes in the mailbox to get the air flowing.  Just can't get a consistent smoke going.
> 
> Went back to the chip loader, but instant flames.  I'm convinced it's me or my processes, but I'm really frustrated.  Wishing I had saved up a little more and went with an egg, but I like the temperature controls that electric gives me.  Anyone have any other suggestions for me?


Hi Hundet,

I too have a MES 40.  I don't use chips, but I do use the biggest chunks I can squeeze into the box and it works much better.  I also use Todd's 5x8 pellet smoker when I want more smoke or to cold smoke.  I leave all my vents the same, but I pull out the chip filler about an inch.  The biggest thing with the ANMPS is not to rush starting it.  Zap it with a touch for a minute or 2 and let it flame 5-10 minutes.  Once there is a nice "bed of coals " it will burn 10-11 hours no problem.

Good luck & Good smoking


----------



## thunder lite

Hi hundet (fellow Minnesotan),

I too struggled with the AMNPS and keeping it lit in my MES40. This weekend I finally got it to work properly. I set it up like Todd suggested in one of his posts and had it positioned over the drip pan hole with a 8x8 pan on the rack above it. I had the chip pan pulled out about 2" and the chip load pulled out so that about 2" of the open loading area was exposed. I also had the loader rotated 90 degrees so it was facing forward. If it faces up, then very little air can enter because the solid bottom blocks the air. I also did not have any water in the drip pan (no water in any pans). I filled the AMNPS with 2 rows of pellets and lit the one end before I started the MES. I let it burn for about 15 minutes before I put it in the MES. Once it was in there, I took the torch and fired up the end again so that it was burning and flaming. I left it burning with a flame for a couple of minutes while I got everything and put the meat in the MES. By the time I did that, the flame on the AMNPS had gone out, but there was light smoke and embers.

I don't think the MES drafts very well, so unless there's enough heat to get the air moving, there will be little air movement or flow.

I was a little surprised that even without a water tray, the pork loin was very moist. I also noticed that without the water tray there was not nearly as much water on the front glass. This summer I switched to using sand in my water tray on my propane smoker and have not had any issue with dry food, plus, the temps have been a lot more stable. I think I'll be smoking dry in the MES from now on also.

Now, if I could just get the MES to reduce the temp differentials between set, high and low, I'd really enjoy it. I set mine for 225 and the temps go from 200 to 235 (as measured on my Maverick). It seems to spend more time near 200. Oh, and the meat probe is wildly inaccurate. It showed the loin at 170 vs 145 on the Maverick. By doing butts, I've learned not to trust the internal meat probe on mine. First couple of times I used it, It showed the butt at 205, so I pulled them. Used an instant read and they were at 180 and tough.

hang in there,

Ron


----------



## Bearcarver

hundet said:


> I must be one of the few that don't really like my MES 40.  It's about 3 months old, and I really struggle with my smoke.  Tried chip loader and have too many issues with flame ups.  Tried an AMNPS inside the unit and couldn't keep it lit.  Setup a mailbox mod, but still can't keep the AMNPS burning.  Tried several flavors of pellets - found a suggestion to try a layer of oak with some cherry, but that didn't work.  Tried nuking the pellets for 90 seconds to make sure they were dried.  Tried a small fan and put additional 1" holes in the mailbox to get the air flowing.  Just can't get a consistent smoke going.
> 
> Went back to the chip loader, but instant flames.  I'm convinced it's me or my processes, but I'm really frustrated.  Wishing I had saved up a little more and went with an egg, but I like the temperature controls that electric gives me.  Anyone have any other suggestions for me?


*Anybody that ever has trouble with an AMNPS going out, please go to the link below. ScooterMagoo shows the best way to do it.*

No matter where you use it, if it isn't lit properly it will go out !!!

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/140859/how-i-light-my-amnps-w-video-link#post_1052750

Bear


----------



## mneeley490

There is one more thing you can try.

If you have a MES with the vent on the top, place a piece of 3" aluminum duct over the hole to create more draw. You can find these in any hardware store. I have one that is about 8" long, and twists to give different configurations. (If I was home right now I would post a pic.)

I keep the both the chute and the chip tray pulled out about 1", and have no problems keeping my AMNPS going (after nuking the pellets). Any more than 1", and there is too much draft, and the pellets can catch fire. Heck, you could even use a soup can, in a pinch.

If you have a side-venting MES, I guess you could get creative with duct tape or screws?


----------



## Bearcarver

mneeley490 said:


> There is one more thing you can try.
> 
> If you have a MES with the vent on the top, place a piece of 3" aluminum duct over the hole to create more draw. You can find these in any hardware store. I have one that is about 8" long, and twists to give different configurations. (If I was home right now I would post a pic.)
> 
> I keep the both the chute and the chip tray pulled out about 1", and have no problems keeping my AMNPS going (after nuking the pellets). Any more than 1", and there is too much draft, and the pellets can catch fire. Heck, you could even use a soup can, in a pinch.
> 
> If you have a side-venting MES, I guess you could get creative with duct tape or screws?


Must be something you're leaving out. I tried that one time in the Winter, and the smoke condensed on the pipe, ran down & dripped on my meat. I didn't like that at all. How do you avoid that?

Bear


----------



## ibbones

Hundet, Don't give up.  I have only had my MES for about three months and have the same problem as you.  If I use the chip loader, I get massive amounts of smoke for 5-10 minutes and then it starts to fizzle out. 

I use the AMNPS and also have a hard time keeping it lit...sometimes.  I have nuked the pellets, tried to dry them in the smoker while it heats up, let it burn for half an hour before putting it in the MES, chip loader pulled out 1/2 inch, pulled out 1 1/2 inch, turned up, turned down, you name it.  Sometimes it works and sometimes I have to relight it but all in all, I really like it.  I also used the pellets I ordered when I got the AMNPS.  Two weeks ago I ran out so I ended up at the local Big Box Sports store and bought a 20# bad of B&B brand Mesquite pellets for about $12.00  These things REALLY smoke and I can light my AMNPS with two rows filled and it will burn through them in about 4-5 hours.  Too much smoke.  I also close the chip loader all the way and they will not go out.  I guess I need to order some more pellets from Todd and mix some of these B&B pellets with them.

Keep trying...


----------



## chief764

Just pulled the trigger on the 20070311 at Amazon.  Can't wait to use it!


----------



## foamheart

ibbones said:


> If I use the chip loader, I get massive amounts of smoke for 5-10 minutes and then it starts to fizzle out.
> 
> Keep trying...


 Your running with the exhaust vent full open? That's the problem. You need to regulate the air flow to get good consistent smoke. 1/2C of chips should easily last an hour.  Remember constant smoke is not a necessity, the sweet spot is what you are shooting for 100 to 140 IT, and even then you don't have to deluge it in smoke. Sometimes more is better, but not always. It makes it easier to use hickory and mesquite that way also.

Just the other half of the glass here.

I like my amps and my thermometer, but an aux smoke generator is like foiling or the remote temperature devices. It makes it easy and more comfortable to smoke, although people were smoking long before they showed up. Folks just learned how to Master their pits.


----------



## hundet

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions.  I've used ScooterMagoo's process to start my AMNPS and can get it started no problem.  The problem lies in the proper airflow to keep it going.  I've tried inside the MES above the water pan - no water, and outside in the mailbox.  My MES is a side vent, and I'm pretty sure I just need to keep trying.  Don't get me wrong, I enjoy the challenge, and have produced some amazing meat, I've just never achieved the set it and forget nirvana I'm looking for.

I am going to try a couple tips from Thunder Lite regarding the positioning of the chip loader.  Tried it with the loader out about an inch, but never with the loader facing forward.  I'll see what that does.

I won't give up, and I'll enjoy eating the results.


----------



## mneeley490

Bearcarver said:


> Must be something you're leaving out. I tried that one time in the Winter, and the smoke condensed on the pipe, ran down & dripped on my meat. I didn't like that at all. How do you avoid that?
> 
> Bear


Bear, I have found that the corner under the vent is my hot spot, so I don't position anything directly under it anyway.


hundet said:


> Thanks for all the replies and suggestions.  I've used ScooterMagoo's process to start my AMNPS and can get it started no problem.  The problem lies in the proper airflow to keep it going.  I've tried inside the MES above the water pan - no water, and outside in the mailbox.  My MES is a side vent, and I'm pretty sure I just need to keep trying.  Don't get me wrong, I enjoy the challenge, and have produced some amazing meat, I've just never achieved the set it and forget nirvana I'm looking for.
> 
> I am going to try a couple tips from Thunder Lite regarding the positioning of the chip loader.  Tried it with the loader out about an inch, but never with the loader facing forward.  I'll see what that does.
> 
> I won't give up, and I'll enjoy eating the results.


Aha! I've heard the side-vent MES's have had airflow problems. Still think some sort of chimney would be your solution.

You might want to check out this thread: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/115382/2012-masterbuilt-smokers-new-30-40-models


----------



## unclejoeyv

my a-maze-n went out shortly after i used it the first time.

Second time I put it on the bottom rack all the way to the left, opposite the chip loader. top vent full open. chip loader cocked 90 degrees so the flat part of the loader faced forward and the rounded bottom faced the back. it was only partly filled and I got 6+ hours of tbs from it before the meat was done and i just moved the unburned pellets away from the cherry to use for next time.

the a-maze-n location inside the box was more dictated by the meat than anything else but it worked pretty well.


----------



## thunder lite

I got kind of fooled the first time my AMNPS was successful because it's pretty good at producing TBS and not chimney smoke.

Ron


----------



## bigtimtx

hundet said:


> I must be one of the few that don't really like my MES 40.  It's about 3 months old, and I really struggle with my smoke.  Tried chip loader and have too many issues with flame ups.  Tried an AMNPS inside the unit and couldn't keep it lit.  Setup a mailbox mod, but still can't keep the AMNPS burning.  Tried several flavors of pellets - found a suggestion to try a layer of oak with some cherry, but that didn't work.  Tried nuking the pellets for 90 seconds to make sure they were dried.  Tried a small fan and put additional 1" holes in the mailbox to get the air flowing.  Just can't get a consistent smoke going.
> 
> Went back to the chip loader, but instant flames.  I'm convinced it's me or my processes, but I'm really frustrated.  Wishing I had saved up a little more and went with an egg, but I like the temperature controls that electric gives me.  Anyone have any other suggestions for me?


After seeing a few posts like this, it makes me wonder what the difference might be between your MES 40 and mine. I have 2 MES 40's and have had no real issues with either one (although one has a larger temp difference than the other) but as far as keeping chips burning, I haven't had any problems at all...
I use a 50/50 pecan and mesquite small chunk mix, which I soak for 30 minutes or longer before I put them in the chip loader. I got the 'chip loader upgrade' from Masterbuilt by merely calling and asking for it, and that upgrade removes the heat deflector from under the chip hopper (perhaps that's the big difference?) I usually will add 2 chip loaders of chunks at a time, but when I'm finished, there is nothing but fine ash left behind, so obviously, the chunks are burning completely...

I guess the question is, have you gotten the chip loader upgrade from Masterbuilt?


----------



## bigtimtx

BigTimTX said:


> After seeing a few posts like this, it makes me wonder what the difference might be between your MES 40 and mine. I have 2 MES 40's and have had no real issues with either one (although one has a larger temp difference than the other) but as far as keeping chips burning, I haven't had any problems at all...
> I use a 50/50 pecan and mesquite small chunk mix, which I soak for 30 minutes or longer before I put them in the chip loader. I got the 'chip loader upgrade' from Masterbuilt by merely calling and asking for it, and that upgrade removes the heat deflector from under the chip hopper (perhaps that's the big difference?) I usually will add 2 chip loaders of chunks at a time, but when I'm finished, there is nothing but fine ash left behind, so obviously, the chunks are burning completely...
> 
> I guess the question is, have you gotten the chip loader upgrade from Masterbuilt?


BTW- I keep my top vent at ~40-50% and the chip loader inserted for the duration...


----------



## Bearcarver

BigTimTX said:


> After seeing a few posts like this, it makes me wonder what the difference might be between your MES 40 and mine. I have 2 MES 40's and have had no real issues with either one (although one has a larger temp difference than the other) but as far as keeping chips burning, I haven't had any problems at all...
> I use a 50/50 pecan and mesquite small chunk mix, which I soak for 30 minutes or longer before I put them in the chip loader. I got the 'chip loader upgrade' from Masterbuilt by merely calling and asking for it, and that upgrade removes the heat deflector from under the chip hopper (perhaps that's the big difference?) I usually will add 2 chip loaders of chunks at a time, but when I'm finished, there is nothing but fine ash left behind, so obviously, the chunks are burning completely...
> 
> I guess the question is, have you gotten the chip loader upgrade from Masterbuilt?


The MES 40 that hunded has is the Generation #2 MES, which has a lot more issues than your Generation #1 MES 40.

Bear


----------



## jackson49

OK, I give up, what is an MES?


----------



## pureflusher

MES= Masterbuilt Electric Smoker


----------



## cedar pork

Got my 30" a few months ago from a friend, well seasoned for $50, I love it for those days when i don't want to babysit a fire.


----------



## thunder lite

BigTimTX said:


> ... I got the 'chip loader upgrade' from Masterbuilt by merely calling and asking for it, and that upgrade removes the heat deflector from under the chip hopper ..


On my second Gen unit, the chip loader dumps into a pan. Than pan sits right above the heating element. There is a piece of metal under the element. Is that the deflector that's being referred to?

Here's a thread that explains/shows the differences:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133955/2012-mes-40-vs-old-model-mes-40


----------



## Bearcarver

Thunder Lite said:


> On my second Gen unit, the chip loader dumps into a pan. Than pan sits right above the heating element. There is a piece of metal under the element. Is that the deflector that's being referred to?
> 
> Here's a thread that explains/shows the differences:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133955/2012-mes-40-vs-old-model-mes-40


No, the deflector he's talking about was in the Gen #1 MES. It was an extra sheet of metal under the chip drawer. That meant there were 2 sheets of steel between the chips & the element. (That piece & the drawer bottom itself). That caused the chips to not get hot enough to smoke, until the smoker got to 200*-220*. Some guys cut the extra plate out themselves, but many of us got the FREE retrofix from Masterbuilt. It was the whole chip drawer & dumper assembly, without that extra sheet of steel.

Bear


----------



## bigtimtx

Bearcarver said:


> The MES 40 that hunded has is the Generation #2 MES, which has a lot more issues than your Generation #1 MES 40.
> 
> Bear


Ahh...thanks for the clarification Bearcarver.


----------



## bigtimtx

Whoo hoo! HEB had the pork butts on sale again for a buck a pound!!! I know what I'm gonna be doing this weekend...

Anyone have some experience with vacuum sealing and freezing the cooked and pulled pork? I'm wondering about whether or not to pull it before packaging/freezing and if pulled, should I sauce it up prior to freezing...? Also, anyone know the approximate 'shelf life' for vacuum sealed cooked pork in the freezer?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bearcarver

BigTimTX said:


> Whoo hoo! HEB had the pork butts on sale again for a buck a pound!!! I know what I'm gonna be doing this weekend...
> 
> Anyone have some experience with vacuum sealing and freezing the cooked and pulled pork? I'm wondering about whether or not to pull it before packaging/freezing and if pulled, should I sauce it up prior to freezing...? Also, anyone know the approximate 'shelf life' for vacuum sealed cooked pork in the freezer?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Buck a pound ?!?!   We're lucky if we see it on sale for under 2 bucks!!!  What's "HEB"?

Bear


----------



## foamheart

Sweet I just got a call from the butcher, twin packs 1.29/#, I'm a happy camper!

BTW I always break a twin pack apart for freezing, would it work better to go ahead and rub it up good (with spices, I'm not that perverted!), before freezing? That why when ya thaw it, its sitting on go!


----------



## Bearcarver

Foamheart said:


> Sweet I just got a call from the butcher, twin packs 1.29/#, I'm a happy camper!
> 
> BTW I always break a twin pack apart for freezing, would it work better to go ahead and rub it up good (with spices, I'm not that perverted!), before freezing? That why when ya thaw it, its sitting on go!


Another guy!!!!  Is that a Picnic Shoulder or a Boston Butt?

Either way I haven't seen that price in 4 years!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## foamheart

I believe that be a butt Bob........ Bear. Sorry carried away again.


----------



## ted kenner

My smoker seems to be an odd goose. It is a MES 30 with a window,meat probe remote etc. I got it at Costco last fall. I think it is great but quickly learned that it will not continue to smoke at settings below 130 in warm weather. so quickly built an external electric cold smoke box. Masterbuilt makes one similar but were out of stock. Home made cost nothing as I had the material laying around.


----------



## thunder lite

Has anyone tried the Cabela's Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite Window Smoker (item IK-551258)(MB 20072912)? When I was in the store the other night, I explained to the "outfitter" the temp control issues I was having with my MES 40 Gen 2 that I bought in Dec '12 and she said they had a lot of issues like that with the ones from that time, but haven't had any reports of those issues in the ones they've been selling in the last 3 months.

I called MB support and they were very nice and agreed to send out a new micro-controller/front panel assembly, but they don't have them in stock and don't expect them until mid-December. I'm wondering if the same issues exist with the newer controllers like they do for the older controllers.

Ron


----------



## chuck41

Went to grocery store last night and they had a 20% off sale on all meat!   Wow, what a find.  I bought two whole pork loins, a couple chickens and a big turkey.  The chickens and loins are now in the smoker.  The turkey will go in when it is thawed along with some other chicken legs and thighs that I have here in the freezer. 

I cut the loins into three pieces about 3 to 4lbs each, coated them with a couple different of my rubs and set it for 200 degrees. The chickens I coated and put in as well.  Put in some pecan chips and set it for 5 hours for the first stage.  When the chickens are done I will wrap the loins in foil and put them back for a few more hours until they are the desired level of tenderness.  Will likely pull some of it and leave others as roasts.  Yum!


----------



## jackson49

BigTimTX said:


> Whoo hoo! HEB had the pork butts on sale again for a buck a pound!!! I know what I'm gonna be doing this weekend...
> 
> Anyone have some experience with vacuum sealing and freezing the cooked and pulled pork? I'm wondering about whether or not to pull it before packaging/freezing and if pulled, should I sauce it up prior to freezing...? Also, anyone know the approximate 'shelf life' for vacuum sealed cooked pork in the freezer?
> 
> Thanks!!!


----------



## pigbark

Got a Picnic for $0.97lb today.. Its on the smoker rite now... Injected it with a Garlic Kosher salt solution... its close to 12.5 lbs, gonna take a while...


----------



## elkmaster101

what is a mes?

 a mes of crappie?

a mes of cat fish?

 or if you run a with mes you get Ames. where I live.


----------



## pigbark

a mes o meat is what it holds... lol


----------



## pigbark

DSCN1448[1].JPG



__ pigbark
__ Nov 1, 2013






When the CB on top is done im gonna crank the heat up to 240*...


----------



## elkmaster101

"dang"  what one i mesed


----------



## elkmaster101

That layer of fat back looks like it will melt down just fine.


----------



## pigbark

I remembered something I have been reading about here and there.. When you puncture or probe the meat its best to hit 140* in 4 hrs- I had to crank the smoker up to 275* I usually don't cook that high but for safety sake after injecting the meat I felt the need to do so... after 4 hrs it hit 140 and the timer was singing the beep beep song...













025.JPG



__ pigbark
__ Nov 1, 2013






foiled at 180* 10:45 pm and that fat cap is black now , all but used up... a lot of cross sectioned muscles in a Picnic, gonna make pulled so its going to 195* and a rest in the cooler...


----------



## Bearcarver

Looks Mighty Fine From My House !!!

Nice Job!!

Bear


----------



## pigbark

Thanks Bear- did 25 lbs of Pork yesterday-  that's a good day in my book

she was done and pulled easily and that fat cap looks like its been to hell LOL













DSCN1459[1].JPG



__ pigbark
__ Nov 2, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver

PigBark said:


> Thanks Bear- did 25 lbs of Pork yesterday-  that's a good day in my book
> 
> she was done and pulled easily and that fat cap looks like its been to hell LOL


Looks Great, PB !!!

You could make a movie out of that----Call it "To Hell & Back".   OOOPS, already taken----One of my favorites!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## bigtimtx

Bearcarver said:


> Buck a pound ?!?!   We're lucky if we see it on sale for under 2 bucks!!!  What's "HEB"?
> 
> Bear


HEB is Texas based grocer...


----------



## Bearcarver

BigTimTX said:


> HEB is Texas based grocer...


Thanks Big Tim !!!

Dang---A little too far to drive.

Bear


----------



## bigtimtx

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Big Tim !!!
> 
> Dang---A little too far to drive.
> 
> Bear


Sorry, Bear... I'll be thinkin' of you while these butts are smokin'... :-)


----------



## bigtimtx

BigTimTX said:


> Sorry, Bear... I'll be thinkin' of you while these butts are smokin'... :-)


I have a couple of butts in the MES drippin' on the chickens roasting underneath 'em...


----------



## steveorr

I have the MES 40 with the big window and I love it. I smoked a big old boston butt from SAMs club today. It was a monster. I did it at 225 for 4 hours and then double wrapped it in foil for another 4 hours. To my surprise it was done..I did unwrap it and applied heavy smoke for about 45 minutes, turned out great. One thing I am finding out is that it cooks a lot faster than my old smokers. Happy happy happy forgot to take a picture of it


----------



## steveorr

image.jpg



__ steveorr
__ Nov 3, 2013


















image.jpg



__ steveorr
__ Nov 3, 2013


----------



## tsunami

My mes has done all my fish, ribs. My wife just bought me a green mountain Danial Boone. I really like that. I just got done smoking a bout 80 lbs of salmon, 40 lb marlin, 40 lbs Dorado and some Yellow fin. The finish in the Boone was alot better looking. I dont think ill be using the Brinkman Barrel smoker soon. If anybody uses the Masterbuilt 30, can you let me know how many loads of alder you would normaly use for a batch of Salmon. Mine came out too smokey this time.


----------



## domapoi

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, PB !!!
> 
> You could make a movie out of that----Call it "To Hell & Back".   OOOPS, already taken----One of my favorites!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Maybe, "To Hell & Back, Fat" would work.


----------



## thunder lite

Steveorr said:


> I have the MES 40 with the big window and I love it. I smoked a big old boston butt from SAMs club today. It was a monster. I did it at 225 for 4 hours and then double wrapped it in foil for another 4 hours. To my surprise it was done..I did unwrap it and applied heavy smoke for about 45 minutes, turned out great. One thing I am finding out is that it cooks a lot faster than my old smokers. Happy happy happy forgot to take a picture of it


What was the IT when it was done? 8:45 total seems really short for a butt of good size.

Ron


----------



## cekkk

My MES 30 has been really good to me as a newbie.  My biggest problem with it has been temperature control and taking forever to recover after opening the door.  But yesterday I filled the water pan with granite rocks, covered it with foil and even at 50 windy degrees the recovery was real fast after opening it to add some potatoes.  Here's a photo of my ribs with Jeff's rub before smoking.  It was the first time I mixed up his recipe and it really is that good.  Also, a pic as soon as I removed them after 7 hours.  They were really good but not prize winners..  Next time I'll reduce the time an hour. 

Do they look over done?













IMG_0028.JPG



__ cekkk
__ Nov 4, 2013


















IMG_0029.JPG



__ cekkk
__ Nov 4, 2013


----------



## smoker21

They look yummy to me ))


----------



## ted kenner

Depends how you like your ribs but I cook mine about 4.5 hours at 225.

 I use a recipe from" Dadgum That's Good" by John KcLemore.

 Smoke for first 2 hours.Then after 3 hours apply sauce and wrap in foil and return to smoker for another hour to hour and half. If you like them drier you can put them back on the rack  bare for about 10 minutes to caramelize them. The sauce recipe from the book is also very good.

 Sorry no photos, we eat them too fast.

Ted.


----------



## dingbatdinah

Hi Smokers!!!  I'm a newbie to smoking and have the MES 40 inch with window.  Smoked in it the first time on Sunday.  I did 6 turkey legs, a pork loin and a whole chicken.  I think I let them cook a little too long, but it has a great smoke flavor.  Looking forward to learning  from the Pro's around here.


----------



## redheelerdog

DingbatDinah said:


> Hi Smokers!!!  I'm a newbie to smoking and have the MES 40 inch with window.  Smoked in it the first time on Sunday.  I did 6 turkey legs, a pork loin and a whole chicken.  I think I let them cook a little too long, but it has a great smoke flavor.  Looking forward to learning  from the Pro's around here.


The Maverick ET-732 will be your most useful tool and smoking friend - all the pros here use this one or something very similar.

Check it out here: Maverick ET-732

Have fun and good smoking to ya!


----------



## dingbatdinah

thanks!!!  I have a built in meat thermometer, but not sure it was being reliable.  I will check it more closely next time.  I have another thermometer/timer too and used it when I was checking the loin, and it showed a higher temperature, so maybe the built in one isn't so reliable???  Still learning!!!  Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## redheelerdog

DingbatDinah said:


> thanks!!!  I have a built in meat thermometer, but not sure it was being reliable.  I will check it more closely next time.  I have another thermometer/timer too and used it when I was checking the loin, and it showed a higher temperature, so maybe the built in one isn't so reliable???  Still learning!!!  Thanks for the feedback.


I have two in my MES also.

The advantage of the Maverick is it has both a Meat and BBQ temp with a radio transmitter that you carry around with you in the house, where ever you go, watching the game or something else you always know the temp of your meat and your BBQ is.

Smoke'm if you got'em!


----------



## dingbatdinah

hhmmm   guess I've got something new to put on my Santa list!!!  haha! My birthday is next month and my smoker was my gift to ME!!!  Yep, I'm worth it!


----------



## paticao

newbie here!!!!!

just want to say hello to everybody and say that i am pretty happy with my smoker!!! only had it for a weekend....

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/masterbuilt-30-in-electric-smoker-with-viewing-window

got it for $149 which i think its a great price for this unit.

Just did 2 racks of ribs and 1 chicken!!!!! after trying to get the ribs right on my gas grill im glad i bought this unit!!!

Im a mes happy owner!!!

Haven't gone through the whole forum yet. so any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thunder lite

redheelerdog said:


> The Maverick ET-732 will be your most useful tool and smoking friend - all the pros here use this one or something very similar.
> 
> Check it out here: Maverick ET-732
> 
> Have fun and good smoking to ya!


Especially with the Veteran's day sale at A-Maze-n http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152133/veterans-day-sale-20-off


----------



## redheelerdog

Thunder Lite said:


> Especially with the Veteran's day sale at A-Maze-n http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152133/veterans-day-sale-20-off


WOW - That is one amazen deal! Best on the net!

Extended for one more day!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152133/veterans-day-sale-20-off#post_1087542


----------



## txgunlover

I wanted to share my experiences with the new generation MES 40".

The only items I use are the MES 40"   and a Maverick ET732.

I definitely had my doubts about it after reading some reviews and posts here.  I can say, that overall, the unit has exceeded my expectations.

I've had my unit since mid-July 2013 from Amazon, and have smoked 8 pork butts, 10 racks of baby backs, 2 chickens, 1 brisket, and a couple of meat loafs.

With the exception of the brisket, which ended up braised and pulled apart, rather than being sliceable, my results have been excellent.

Smoke: I've had no problems generating smoke with my MES 40.  My pan fits snuggly against the burner and a full load of wood loaded in the side caddy lasts 45 minutes to 1 hour.  Certainly this requires more wood loading than if you used an AMNPS, but the smoke is consistent and the unit is well sealed, holding it in. I use water and apple juice in the liquid tray, and moisture hasn't been a problem (in fact it might be too moist as my brisket braised and fell apart on the rack).

The #1 thing I wanted out of the MES 40" was temperature consistency.  Having smoked in 100 degree weather down to the low 40's I can say the unit does an amazing job maintaining the temperature range.  Unlike others, my thermostat appears to be matched to my Maverick ET732 within 3 degrees after preheating.  This is within my expectations for a unit sub-$300.  Having graphed the temperatures for several times now, if I set 225, the unit floats or jitters a maximum of between 216 and 234, so +/- of 9 degrees while smoking.  In my novice opinion, that's not a huge temperature differential.

It does appear MES has some quality issues and variations, and I can't speak to how long mine will last, but for a nice looking, patio worthy sub $300 smoker, with lots of room, I'm very pleased with the unit. 

For me, this is a solid 4.5 out of 5 stars.


----------



## kielbasanostra

Hi gang,

This is my first post since joining the forum a while ago.

Just purchased 30" MES cold smoker today. I already have a Cabelas 7 in 1 barrel hot smoker and a Big Chief cold smoker, both work great, just wanted to upgrade the cold smoker and couldn't pass up the price, $212 + free shipping from Amazon. Can't wait to fire this puppy up when I get it!

I have learned a lot reading your posts, and the more you smoke, the more you learn.

Thanks guys,

Steve


----------



## ted kenner

I tested the meat probe in my MES 30 against a kitchen probe. There was a 15 degree .error. More testing showed that MES was right on and the other unit went in the trash.


----------



## fiscalo

I wish I was as lucky as you Americans. I am Dutch, living in Thailand. Here, besides maybe in Bangkok, it is impossible to buy any smoker at all. My brother-in-law made mine from an old barrel. Even to get a good thermometer was difficult. I have a Maverick now. Imported from the US.

I am lucky there is a German company from where I can buy all the herbs, spices, brine salt and Bleech woodchips and sawdust. Otherwise smoking here is impossible. The brandname for the products is "Indasia". They have selling points all over the world.

If somebody has an old smoker, don't give it away please, I am willing to pay the shipping costs!!


----------



## smokinfatman

Just purchased mine last week, will be taking it out of the box today.  MES 40", along with the Amaz-n-Pellet Smoker 5 X 8, and a set of 2 REC-TEC Grilling Pads.

I bought mine from Amazon (see link below), and it is the 2013 model, with some of the newer features that someone mentioned here.

I bought it because of the posts I saw here along with the recommendations of adding the Amaz-n-Pellet Smoker box to make it actually smoke long and hard.

Here's The Amazon link:


I will be sure to post more of my opinions after using it for a bit, later on down the line. 

Gawd I hope this whole setup works like I want it to!


----------



## thunder lite

WelcomeSmokinFatman,

As an owner of the same model, I would recommend that after you season it and before you start your first smoke, you use a Maverick or other external thermometer to verify the temperatures on the different racks. The racks can be at very different temps and some of the MES 40's seem to vary from the temperature set point, while others do not.

Enjoy!

Ron


----------



## smokinfatman

Thunder Lite said:


> WelcomeSmokinFatman,
> 
> As an owner of the same model, I would recommend that after you season it and before you start your first smoke, you use a Maverick or other external thermometer to verify the temperatures on the different racks. The racks can be at very different temps and some of the MES 40's seem to vary from the temperature set point, while others do not.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Ron


I do indeed have a maverick and plan on using it during my first smoking, and I plan on doing my very first smoking tomorrow (11/16/2013 "A day that will live in infamy")

I seasoned the smoker as per the instructions and I got somewhat confused by the remote readings.  According to the instructions, the remote shows the meat probe temp (IT meat temp), when the meat probe button is pressed and held down,, but when it is released,, I get two readings, usually different from the probe temp.  i.e. Probe temp when held down reads 268 and then when released the temp reading flashes 275 then some where between 260 and 295 and then back to 275 for several times.

What kind of data am I seeing there??

Granted I won't be doing my first smoking at 275,,, prolly more like 240-250 for however long it takes to get the IT to 145.  (and for those wondering,, pork loin)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





One more question about the placement of the 5 X 8 AMNS box,,,, any of you have a preferred placement for it while it does its job??  Bottom rack, mid rack, top rack, front left, front right, back left, right,,, (upside down??!!!)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Will post more when I get done tomorrow! Pics included!


----------



## thunder lite

SmokinFatman said:


> I do indeed have a maverick and plan on using it during my first smoking, and I plan on doing my very first smoking tomorrow (11/16/2013 "A day that will live in infamy")
> 
> I seasoned the smoker as per the instructions and I got somewhat confused by the remote readings.  According to the instructions, the remote shows the meat probe temp (IT meat temp), when the meat probe button is pressed and held down,, but when it is released,, I get two readings, usually different from the probe temp.  i.e. Probe temp when held down reads 268 and then when released the temp reading flashes 275 then some where between 260 and 295 and then back to 275 for several times.
> 
> What kind of data am I seeing there??
> 
> Granted I won't be doing my first smoking at 275,,, prolly more like 240-250 for however long it takes to get the IT to 145.  (and for those wondering,, pork loin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more question about the placement of the 5 X 8 AMNS box,,,, any of you have a preferred placement for it while it does its job??  Bottom rack, mid rack, top rack, front left, front right, back left, right,,, (upside down??!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post more when I get done tomorrow! Pics included!


Regarding the readings, from what I can tell, when the "Meat Probe" button is held down, that's the reading from the meat probe. When it is released, the display shows the set temp and the actual or chamber temp that the chamber probe is reading. At least, when I compare the displayed values to my Maverick values, that seems to be what it's doing.

As for the placement of the AMNPS, I follow Todd's advice and place it on the drip rail above the drip pan and make a foil tent over it. I remove the drip pan and place a 8x8 foil pan under the opening. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/g/...es-40-vs-old-model-mes-40/sort/display_order/ picture

I then have the chip tray open a little over an inch and then open the chip loader 2 inches and turn it so the opening is down. There's pictures in another thread.

Good smoking to you!

Ron


----------



## smokinfatman

Mid Smoke Update, first time smoking with this MES40-2012!

Ok,, I LOVE the way this thing holds it's temp.  Coming from a stick burner that needs 2 people to babysit it, this thing will make it so I can do it by myself and not have to call a buddy over to help tend a fire.

Ok,,, first pictures:













JustKickinIntoGear.jpg



__ smokinfatman
__ Nov 16, 2013






And if you look REEEEALLY close you can see my reflection in the glass!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















SMOKIN.jpg



__ smokinfatman
__ Nov 16, 2013






SMOKIN!!!

And now about midway thru the cooking...













130IT-SmokerTemp240-250Maverick.jpg



__ smokinfatman
__ Nov 16, 2013






AND this is what I get when I leave the pellets in the bag on the back porch overnight...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















deadpellets.jpg



__ smokinfatman
__ Nov 16, 2013






I had no smoke coming from the AMPS even though I followed the instructions.  I am pretty sure the pellets were "moist" from sitting outside overnight.  Couldn't get them suckers to smoke for much more than a few minutes even though I torched them like 4 times.

I would like to say though,,, the design is not at fault.  Tom's gadget WILL work, I am positive it will.  Today was simply operator error (i.e. I messed up)

When I left the smoker to post this, the IT of the loin was 144, and the smoker temp was 240+/-

I will post more after I remove the loin and then once more after I slice it up for my 96 year old dad!

More pics to come today!


----------



## smokinfatman

As promised,, MORE PICS!!!













TheReveal.jpg



__ smokinfatman
__ Nov 16, 2013






The reveal after sitting for 35 minutes wrapped and drenched in BBQ Sauce!

And now for the first cuts!













FirstCuts.jpg



__ smokinfatman
__ Nov 16, 2013






All sliced up!













SlicedUp.jpg



__ smokinfatman
__ Nov 16, 2013






Ok.  Now for my techniques and impressions.

Smoked the loin seen above till it hit an IT of 150F degrees.  Figured it would be a good midway point between old and new USDA temps so I couldn't really go wrong with it.  After about half way thru the cooking progress, I gave up on trying to keep the pellets smoldering, and just decided to babysit the smoker and added small amounts of apple wood chips and the oak pellets I couldn't keep smoldering into the chip slider/loader thingy (technical names,, I know.. hehehe).  Once my Maverick started beeping at 150IT, I pulled it out of the smoker, basted it with the BBQ Sauce my dad likes, then wrapped it in heavy foil and a thick towel for 35 minutes.

You can see the results above.

Impressions:

The smoker itself seemed to run like a champ.  It did look like it would fluctuate in temp 10-15 F degrees from my set temp of 250.

I got a large learning curve to figure out the way to cook MY style in my new toy.

The outside of the loin is tough and dads dentures are no too keen on chew thru that,, BUT the center of the loin IS very tender,, but pretty dry.

No smoke ring, and according to my Dad,,,, no smoke taste, even though the entire neighborhood smells of smoke, including my clothes and hair.

Summary:

I got a LOT to work on before I am back to where I was in skill level I had with my offset stick burner.  BUT I feel I have the basis of a great smoking setup that I can use whenever I PERSONALLY want to and not have to call an army to drag the stick burner out and a crew to help tend the fire.

I will keep you updated as I learn more!


----------



## thunder lite

With the AMNPS, you may want to try opening the exhaust vent completely and open the chip tray (above the heating element) an inch or so and leave the chip loader extended 2 inches and turned down. Without doing those 3 things, there is not enough air flow through the unit to keep the AMNPS burning. The MES is sealed pretty tightly.

Ron


----------



## macaddicted

Found the Gen I 40"  I ordered impeding entry into my house on Wednesday. Thanks UPS. Still haven't found time to set it up. Coming from a char-grilled offset barrel smoker.

First up is tri-tip with mesquite. Eventually.


----------



## smokinfatman

Thunder Lite said:


> With the AMNPS, you may want to try opening the exhaust vent completely and open the chip tray (above the heating element) an inch or so and leave the chip loader extended 2 inches and turned down. Without doing those 3 things, there is not enough air flow through the unit to keep the AMNPS burning. The MES is sealed pretty tightly.
> 
> Ron


Agreed, the MES is sealed very tightly.  I didn't have have the time to explore you placement and settings while it was 250 degrees but the next time I smoke (next week), I am going to try a few of your suggestions.

I am just curious,, has anyone ever designed a pellet/chip feeder the works with the chip loader hole for the MES?  A feeder system somewhat like that used in regular pellet grills?? Using the chip tray as the heat source rather than the regular heat source provided by a standard pellet smoker feeder system?

Just a thought...


----------



## domapoi

macaddicted said:


> Found the Gen I 40" I ordered impeding entry into my house on Wednesday. Thanks UPS. Still haven't found time to set it up. Coming from a char-grilled offset barrel smoker.
> 
> First up is tri-tip with mesquite. Eventually.


HAVEN'T FOUND THE TIME TO SET IT UP!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      Your not worthy of this thread!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





JUST KIDDING!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to the wonderful world of MES owners


----------



## macaddicted

DOMAPOI said:


> HAVEN'T FOUND THE TIME TO SET IT UP!!!!! :hit:      Your not worthy of this thread!!!!:laugh1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST KIDDING!!! :welcome1: to the wonderful world of MES owners



Doing burn in right now. :grilling_smilie::grilling_smilie:


----------



## psychojr

I have the 30" sportsman elite (window) and bought at Cabelas since they were on sale.


----------



## katymeg

I'm a newbie, not just here, but to smoking too!  I got my MES about two months ago, and we're going to be seasoning it this weekend.  If anyone has any tips of the trade, any advice would be appreciated.  I've never smoked anything in my life, and I've read mixed reviews online with the MES (not enough smoke flavor, etc.).  I have the 4-rack, glass door model. 

Thanks, K


----------



## bdskelly

Katy  Check out the MES owners group for lots of hints and tips! Just click on the GROUPS button at the top of the page.


----------



## daricksta

Katymeg,

I own the first gen MES 30--no glass door, no remote control. I haven't really read any complaints about lack of smoke with the MES. On the contrary, I've felt that I've gotten too much smoke most times that I've used it--which is a user issue more than a smoker issue.

I personally use--and love--the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker and it's made a world of difference. I'm not loading wood chips into the chip loader every 20-30 minutes anymore. I can control the amount and length of smoking by how much I fill the AMNPS; it's like a set it and forget it thing.

You'll see a controversy here regarding to clean or not to clean the interior of the smoker. I was in the "let it be naturally" camp where users thought that the interior grime added seasoning and flavor to the smokes. But one day I had to wash down the interior of my smoker and discovered the next time I used it that the harsh, oversmoked flavor was gone from the meat (in this case a beef brisket) that I had smoked. I now believe in wiping down the inner surfaces after ever smoke, or every couple.

I've also noticed you can't trust the built in therm on it. With mine, there can be a 20-40 degree temp difference between what the display says and what a calibrated therm says when the unit is warming up. But after that, and while the unit is cooking, the difference is as little as 2-3 degrees. For my birthday this year, I'm getting the Maverick ET-732 Remote Smoker Thermometer and I'm buying it from Todd Johnson/A-MAZE-N Products. I don't work for the guy but, like a lot of us here, I've bought stuff from him many times and he offers the best customer service I've ever seen. He's also a member and an admin (I think) in these forums.

Bottom line is I love my MES. My only regret is that I couldn't afford the 40" when I made my purchase. However, I've had zero problems with my model and my family loves the smoky results.

Good luck with your new adventure in smoking (food, that is)!


----------



## earld

I wanted to to give smoking a try  so I bought the 30 inch Masterbuilt in September. So far, I have had a blast and have really enjoyed the smoking experience. I am learning as I go. I have done ribs twice, a pork loin, and a large turnkey breast. I am planning on doing a full turkey for Thanksgiving.


----------



## katymeg

Thanks for the input.  I gotta tell you, I'm a little fearful of the thing.  I've been reading too much on the formus and clearly don't know the first thing about smoking, and it sounds like there's a lot to know.  Everyone on the forums seems to have ooodles and ooodles of experience and are seasoned troubleshooters.  I hope I don't waste hundreds and hundreds of dollars in meat $$ just trying to figure out how to make this thing work.  the Masterbuilt guy on QVC made it look so easy!  I know for sure I will be buying an over therm just to make sure my temperature on the unit is calibrated correctly.

Thanks again. K


----------



## antvq

Kat, you'll be fine.   I also just got mine recently with no real experience in smoking.  I will say that getting the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker was the best thing I did.  When I did my first smoke it was an 8lb Boston Butt.  I was feeding chips into the MES every 30 min to keep the smoke going.  Ain't nobody got time for that!   With the pellet smoker I can fill it, get it going and just leave everything alone for hours.

I just smoked a belly for 16 hours.  It was so nice to just be able to get the smoke going then only have to go back after 10 hours or so to refill the pellets.  If I had to run outside and feed chips every 30 min I'm sure I would have been pretty frustrated.


----------



## katymeg

Okay, so briefly, walk me through this "amazn" pellet smoker thing.  Do I have to use pellets or can I use chips?  Is the tube the best one? Where is the best placement for it once inside the MES?

Thanks, K


----------



## katymeg

Also, where to buy the pellets?


----------



## Bearcarver

Katymeg said:


> Thanks for the input.  I gotta tell you, I'm a little fearful of the thing.  I've been reading too much on the formus and clearly don't know the first thing about smoking, and it sounds like there's a lot to know.  Everyone on the forums seems to have ooodles and ooodles of experience and are seasoned troubleshooters.  I hope I don't waste hundreds and hundreds of dollars in meat $$ just trying to figure out how to make this thing work.  the Masterbuilt guy on QVC made it look so easy!  I know for sure I will be buying an over therm just to make sure my temperature on the unit is calibrated correctly.
> 
> Thanks again. K


Like "Antvq" said, get an AMNPS, and a remote therm like an ET-732, and keep reading & get to know your MES.

Then check out the links at the bottom of any of my posts. They are all Step by Step instructions designed by & for MES smokers and others. They make it easy for you to get started. Then once you have a little experience, you can make adjustments to suit your tastes.

Hope this helps,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Katymeg said:


> Okay, so briefly, walk me through this "amazn" pellet smoker thing.  Do I have to use pellets or can I use chips?  Is the tube the best one? Where is the best placement for it once inside the MES?
> 
> Thanks, K


For your smoker, the 5 X 8 AMNPS would be best. You can get the AMNPS, the ET-732, and pellets from Todd Johnson. He's great---Just click on his business card at the bottom of the page. No chips should be used---Just pellets orb sawdust.

It depends on which generation MES you have as to where to put it.

Bear


----------



## katymeg

Thank you so much.  I will look into getting both the Amazn pellet smoker and therm (I actually will need three because I bought my dad one and my son one for Christmas).  K


----------



## katymeg

I don't know which one I have, but here's the link. 

http://www.qvc.com/Masterbuilt-4-Ra...ow-.product.K40266.html?upsh=1&sc=K39712-CSWB


----------



## Bearcarver

Katymeg said:


> I don't know which one I have, but here's the link.
> 
> http://www.qvc.com/Masterbuilt-4-Ra...ow-.product.K40266.html?upsh=1&sc=K39712-CSWB


If the one in the picture, with the little control box in the rear of the top, is the one you have, that's like mine, and it is the best of their models.

Your 5 X 8 AMNPS will fit perfectly on the support bars in the bottom, to the left of the chip burner assembly.

Bear


----------



## katymeg

Perfect!!!  Thank you so much.  I will order three, plus three thermometers, and some pellets.  Do the smokers/pellets come with instructions, or do I just fill up the entire thing and let her go?  Im guessing you don't soak the pellets either.  Sorry so many questions!!!!  I don't want my first smoking experience to be my last.  :o(


----------



## Bearcarver

Katymeg said:


> Perfect!!!  Thank you so much.  I will order three, plus three thermometers, and some pellets.  Do the smokers/pellets come with instructions, or do I just fill up the entire thing and let her go?  Im guessing you don't soak the pellets either.  Sorry so many questions!!!!  I don't want my first smoking experience to be my last.  :o(


I think instructions come with the AMNPS.

Important things:

Keep pellets dry---I put mine in empty drink jugs, with wide mouth caps, as soon as I get them.

You can fill the whole AMNPS up, and when you're done smoking, take an old teaspoon & separate the burning ones from the not burning to save the unburnt ones.

Or you can put the right amount in for how long you'll smoke----About 3 hours per row.

Bear


----------



## thunder lite

Kat,

You're getting a lot of good advice here, but it can be a little overwhelming. I too own an MES, Maverick ET-372, and AMNPS and they all work great, but I didn't start out with all 3. I started out with just a smoker. Then as I got more interested, I added things. For a new person adding things all at once with little experience can be overwhelming and ruin the experience. Smoking meats should be easy and relaxing and enjoyable. I would suggest that for your first smoke, you just pick up a butt roast, some Famous Dave's Rib Rub, or similar. Season the butt, and put it in the smoker early in the morning. Set the MES to 225 add chips per the instructions and let it go. Use the MES's built in meat probe to monitor internal temps. Try to get a small butt roast. Something around 4 pounds or so. That will get done in approx 5-8 hours. Monitor it and add chips every 45 minutes until the internal temp (IT) reaches 145. Then let it go until it reaches 195. Double check with a different instant read thermometer and if it's at 195-200, take it out and wrap it in foil, an old clean towel, and put it in a cooler to let it rest. After it's rested at least 30 minutes, take it out, pull it an enjoy.

If you want to get a little more complicated, when the IT reaches 155 to 160, double wrap the butt in foil and spritz it with apple juice (optional). Then put it back in the MES until the IT reaches 180 or so. Then take it out of the foil and put it back in the MES until the IT reaches 195-200. Personally, for my first butt, I would just leave it in the foil until it reaches IT of 195-200.

Ron


----------



## boone

I have had my 30"mes for 3years, and have smoked some awsome meat and,food with it, and i also have been a smoker of meat for 15 years with a offset smoker, and i find it hard to tell the difference. Good luck, and and dont give up!


----------



## katymeg

Thank you so much.!!!  I'm going to print this thread and try my smoker this weekend.  Just as you said, when I try to read too much, absorb too  much information, and tweak my smoker, accessories or techniques without actually doing any real smoking, it can become overwhelming.  I will use my smoker as-is this weekend and follow your instructions for the smoking of a pork butt.  I actually have an 8 pounder in the freezer that I will get out to thaw.  I can use the other half for green chili.  Thanks again!  :-)  K


----------



## Bearcarver

Katymeg said:


> Thank you so much.!!!  I'm going to print this thread and try my smoker this weekend.  Just as you said, when I try to read too much, absorb too  much information, and tweak my smoker, accessories or techniques without actually doing any real smoking, it can become overwhelming.  I will use my smoker as-is this weekend and follow your instructions for the smoking of a pork butt.  I actually have an 8 pounder in the freezer that I will get out to thaw.  I can use the other half for green chili.  Thanks again!  :-)  K


I too started using my first MES without using an AMNPS, but that was because Todd hadn't invented them yet. I would have probably gotten a different smoker or quit smoking altogether, because of my original MES 30 not producing smoke except for short times while the element was on.

Then I got an MES 40, and it wouldn't smoke until the temp got to 210*. Then Masterbuilt replaced my chip burning assembly (Free Retro-fix), and that one would cause the chips to flare up. From there forward I only smoked with either my AMNS (for smokes under 200*), or my AMNPS (for smokes over 200*).  So keep an eye on your vent. If it does a lot of puffing, it could be flaming the chips. If it rarely smokes, it's because the element cycles on & off, like any electric smoker works. Don't let steam mist coming from your top vent fool you into thinking your getting smoke.

There are a few who use their built in chip burner, but nearly all MES owners have gone to the Amazing Smokers, because you can get perfect consistent smoke for up to 11 or 12 hours, without touching it once it's lit properly.

You're also welcome to use any of my Step by Steps in my Signature at the bottom of all my posts. Just click on anything that interests you.

Enjoy,

Bear


----------



## unclejoeyv

If you're using the MES without the AMNPS what I found helps keep the smoke going longer is to use the biggest chunks you can fit through the chip loader. I buy my wood in the big 20# bags from home depot and there's usually some good size chunks that will take up just about the whole loader tube. I got 3 hours of smoke from 1 load of wood in my 40" one time. It helps to keep the chip tray clear of ash between smokes.


----------



## domapoi

Katymeg,

I read that you are going to be doing a port butt for your first smoke and was wandering if you were going to cook it as a roast or be cooked and used for pulled pork. The manual that comes with the unit (if is like the one I got with mine) gives you instructions for a pork butt roast. I was misled by a show called QVC and was watching them pull the pork butt out of the smoker and pulling it and they said that the instructions are in the manual that comes with the MES smoker. I did not buy mine from QVC but from Sears and indeed it did come with instructions for a pork butt. BUT, the instructions they give you are for cooking it for use as a roast and not for pulled pork. It was not till I discovered this site that I found why it did not pull.

That being said, I wanted to make sure you know that if you are planning to cook it so you can pull it, you need to smoke it until it reaches an internal temperature of AT LEAST 200 degrees or it won't pull. I usually cook it to 205 before I take it out and then wrap in foil and let sit for about 20 to 30 minutes before I pull it and it falls apart. If you cook it like the instructions in the manual says to do (which is to 170 degrees) you will only be able to slice it like a standard pork roast.

As far as the Amazing Smoker goes, I love mine. But I only bought the AMNS model which is the dust one, not the pellet one. I have never had any problem with my MES flaring up. I have the 1st generation MES but after they had already started putting the smoker pan upgrade in at the factory. I use the standard chips that you can buy at any hardware store or places like Amazon etc. etc. And the MES works flawlessly for me with them and I don't mind having to go out ever 45 min. to an hour to add new chips. What I use mine AMNS dust smoker for is for COLD smoking. I wanted to be able to smoke stuff like cheese, herbs, spices and stuff like that which you don't want any heat for (cheese makes a big mess if it is smoked with heat, and no, I did not try to smoke cheese with heat). Now I bought my AMNS right before Tod had created the Pellet version and he did offer to even trade my Dust one for a Pellet one but for the reasons above I declined. The new pellet one will work with dust as well but since I will only ever be using mine for cold smokes I found no need for a bigger pellet/dust model.

Looking forward to reading about your first smoke and don't forget to take and post pictures of your first experience for all of us to enjoy and drool over.


----------



## thunder lite

Last weekend I did two butts, a 9lb and a 7lb. After 26 hours of low and slow at 225 degrees, one was at 190 the other at 195. I got tired of waiting so I wrapped them, let them rest and then pulled them. They pulled fine. I tested them using my Thermopen and it registered 195 on one and slid in and out like they were butter.

BTW, if you want a really good, but expensive, instant read, the Thermopen is it. I only wish I would have gotten one of the backlit ones since it seems I'm always finishing after dark (especially this time of the year).

Ron


----------



## domapoi

Thunder Lite said:


> Last weekend I did two butts, a 9lb and a 7lb. After 26 hours of low and slow at 225 degrees, one was at 190 the other at 195. I got tired of waiting so I wrapped them, let them rest and then pulled them. They pulled fine. I tested them using my Thermopen and it registered 195 on one and slid in and out like they were butter.
> 
> BTW, if you want a really good, but expensive, instant read, the Thermopen is it. I only wish I would have gotten one of the backlit ones since it seems I'm always finishing after dark (especially this time of the year).
> 
> Ron


Well, if you wrapped in foil after they reached 190 & 195 they usually they usually will go up around 10 degrees while wrapped so they may have just reached the 200 plus mark before they started cooling down again. All I know is that on this forum all the pros say it has to reach at least 200 before it will pull right. So, after my disappointment after following the instructions in the MES manual and finding the 200 degree statements on this forum, I have never been disappointed again.


----------



## davidsmith2

When I joined in Jan of 10 there were only a few here. Now it seems like there are a lot of people using them. I like a lot..


----------



## 173rdherd

just pulled a couple of 12 pounders (turkey) out of the MES 30....did them on hickory and used Slaughterhouse brine for 36hrs presoak and used my own Cajun style rub. Dinner by next kickoff.


----------



## earld

Sounds awesome. Give us an update


----------



## drayspencer

173rdherd said:


> just pulled a couple of 12 pounders (turkey) out of the MES 30....did them on hickory and used Slaughterhouse brine for 36hrs presoak and used my own Cajun style rub. Dinner by next kickoff.


Happy and safe (smokin') holiday season to all!


----------



## ostrichsak

Davidsmith2 said:


> When I joined in Jan of 10 there were only a few here. Now it seems like there are a lot of people using them. I like a lot..



$139 shipped will do that. :biggrin:


----------



## 06vmi06

I have the 30" with window that was on bass pros Black Friday this year. Already done my first smoke (ribs via 2-2-1 method) and love it except it eats chips so I have a mailbox mod with amazen pellet smoker on the way


----------



## smoke2day

I also have the 30" with window that I bought at Bass Pro Shop on Black Friday . It was listed in the ad for 199.00 but it rang up 179.00 so I think I did good. I can't use it Until I actually open it on Christmas Day. I have ordered the smoke unit from Todd and my wife bought some wood pellets, dust and a thermometer for another Christmas gift. I can't wait till then so I can start learning and using it. This forum has been great. I also ordered Jeff's receipts so I am all set !!! 

:grilling_smilie:


----------



## daricksta

I'm going one step further into the Big Time MES AMNPS Smokers Club. I ordered my Maverick ET-732 therm from Todd Johnson as one of my birthday (Dec. 11) presents. Can't wait for it to get here so I can start fooling with it. As for the AMNPS, I never smoke without it. Wood chips are what I throw onto the charcoal when I'm using my Weber 22.5" Silver One-Touch kettle charcoal grill.


----------



## zott

Hello everyone,  followed this thread for a while as I try and get up to speed with my MES30 and AMPS.  Thanks to all the suggestions I managed a 12 hour burn on the AMPS with my first try at bacon.  Very pleased with myself although still plan a slight modification to my setup.  Keep up the good work, certainly a big help to us newbies.
Greg
Perth. Australia














image.jpg



__ zott
__ Dec 4, 2013


----------



## bigtimtx

*Academy Sports and Outdoors has the MES 30" (SS door w/window - Model 20070411)  on sale for $199.00 w/$15.00 flat shipping !!!*


----------



## smoker21

Smoke2day said:


> I also have the 30" with window that I bought at Bass Pro Shop on Black Friday . It was listed in the ad for 199.00 but it rang up 179.00 so I think I did good. I can't use it Until I actually open it on Christmas Day. I have ordered the smoke unit from Todd and my wife bought some wood pellets, dust and a thermometer for another Christmas gift. I can't wait till then so I can start learning and using it. This forum has been great. I also ordered Jeff's receipts so I am all set !!!
> 
> :grilling_smilie:



Smoke2day,

Don't forget to season your MES before you use it.

Than enjoy!!


----------



## dagger

I just seasoned my new MES 30 this morning. I thought i could get it done before the snow hit but I was wrong. By the time it cooled I had to try it out. I made scarbelly wings I found on here. I never thought to inject wings before. My only spin on them was to use Old Bay instead of the creole on the outside everything else was scarbelly. They turned out awesome, even the wife loved them after complaining that I was ruining her wings for football by not deep frying them. I got about 1 1/2 hours of TBS from the overloaded chip tray. I didn't try my AMNPS because of the short 2 hour cook. Very pleased cant wait to do more .I am hooked. Love the forum too!                                                                                                                                                                                                 













2013-12-08_15-22-51_771.jpg



__ dagger
__ Dec 8, 2013


----------



## smoker21

Lookin good!!


----------



## ticktock01

I just got a 30" without the windows. I like it a lot.  My sons bought it for me for my 65th birthday. I've only done a turkey breast on it so far. It came out great! Although my wife said it tasted too smoky. Next time I will cut down a bit on the wood chips.  I plan on doing some turkey legs and a brisket soon.


----------



## azbohunter

daRicksta said:


> I'm going one step further into the Big Time MES AMNPS Smokers Club. I ordered my Maverick ET-732 therm from Todd Johnson as one of my birthday (Dec. 11) presents. Can't wait for it to get here so I can start fooling with it. As for the AMNPS, I never smoke without it. Wood chips are what I throw onto the charcoal when I'm using my Weber 22.5" Silver One-Touch kettle charcoal grill.


Well, we share many things daRicksta, MES, AMNPS, Maverick ET-732 and birthdays, so Happy Birthday to us tomorrow!

Have only had my smoker for a week or so and chicken thighs have been my only smoke, we were pleased with the way they came out. Have a 8# Pork Butt in fridge for this weekend.

Ordered my AMNPS from Todd before the MES got here after reading so much about his products, also got the ET-732 before my first smoke.

Tons of great information on SMF.


----------



## daricksta

azbohunter said:


> Well, we share many things daRicksta, MES, AMNPS, Maverick ET-732 and birthdays, so Happy Birthday to us tomorrow!
> 
> Have only had my smoker for a week or so and chicken thighs have been my only smoke, we were pleased with the way they came out. Have a 8# Pork Butt in fridge for this weekend.
> 
> Ordered my AMNPS from Todd before the MES got here after reading so much about his products, also got the ET-732 before my first smoke.
> 
> Tons of great information on SMF.


Pleasure to meet you, azbohunter. I just wonder if we'll be the same age on our mutual birthday? I'll be 62. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Got the ET-732 last week but haven't used it yet. As for the AMNPS, it worked great in the beginning but then I had problems through the next smokes keeping it lit. I brought the problem to these forums and both Todd Johnson and Bearcarver fixed me up with the proper answers. It's all in how you light it because since following their instructions I've had hours of steady thin blue smoke.  I also was putting way too much water in the water bowl; following my two mentors' advice, I turned it into a heat sink by filling it with playground sand and covering it with aluminum foil. I learned the hard way not to leave the sand-filled bowl in the smoker when I'm transporting it back to the garage where I store it. Cleaning out damp sand piled in the rear of the smoker is a thankless job.

I love the MES. Wish I could have been able to afford the 40' but the 30" works well for almost all my smokes. I don't need the glass door or the stainless steel finish. Mine is the black model with nothing fancier than the digital control panel on the top. Haven't used it as much as other guys in the group but I'm at the point where I think I know what I'm doing.

Let us know how the pork butt turns out. I think that at 8 lbs. it would be too big and wide for the 30" but perhaps other guys here have had success in positioning larger cuts of meat on the grates in that smokehouse.


----------



## azbohunter

Well we have a lot of similarities but not age, I will be 70 tomorrow. Hopefully I have my mothers genes as she is 90 today. Sorry we live 1200 miles apart and don't get to share our birthday cakes but we will be thinking of each other for sure. I have stayed a way from water in the pan but have not tried the sand, will do that on my next try. Sounds logical to me.

_Mine is the black model with nothing fancier than the digital control panel on the top._ Same here..I wanted this unit because we travel w/5th wheel in the summer and spend time fishing salmon in Oregon, the MES 30" is going along this summer. Smoked salmon is awesome!

Not sure about the fit of my pork butt @ 8# but I will find out soon. Have a Happy Birthday tomorrow..........


----------



## daricksta

Happy birthday tomorrow to you as well. At least you've shown me that there's life after the 60's--and I mean that on a couple of levels, if you know what I mean.

I'd say our MES is perfect for taking on camping trips, although I personally never will. I got mine off Amazon.com and it's been great. I think the largest brisket I've put in there is a 5#--no pork butts yet--and I've done some St. Louis and baby back ribs in there. The meats start off hugging the walls but shrink away from the walls during the cooking. I always clean the wails when meat has touched them because little crispy bits are left.

I've smoked one salmon that turned out great and I did a couple of cheeses as well. Hope to do more cold smoking over the winter.


----------



## Bearcarver

ticktock01 said:


> I just got a 30" without the windows. I like it a lot.  My sons bought it for me for my 65th birthday. I've only done a turkey breast on it so far. It came out great! Although my wife said it tasted too smoky. Next time I will cut down a bit on the wood chips.  I plan on doing some turkey legs and a brisket soon.


You might want to look into getting an AMNPS.

Smoother smoke, because it's consistent without touching it, for up to 12 hours. Much better than having to add chips during the smoke & having the amount of smoke varying from too little to too much. That's why it tasted too smoky.

Light to medium smoke for a lot of hours is good. (TBS)

Any amount of heavy white smoke is bad.

Bear


----------



## azbohunter

Lots of life left after 60 in all aspects, if you know what I mean! I live in Arizona, how about you?


----------



## bigtimtx

azbohunter said:


> Lots of life left after 60 in all aspects, if you know what I mean! I live in Arizona, how about you?





daRicksta said:


> Happy birthday tomorrow to you as well. At least you've shown me that there's life after the 60's--and I mean that on a couple of levels, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I'd say our MES is perfect for taking on camping trips, although I personally never will. I got mine off Amazon.com and it's been great. I think the largest brisket I've put in there is a 5#--no pork butts yet--and I've done some St. Louis and baby back ribs in there. The meats start off hugging the walls but shrink away from the walls during the cooking. I always clean the wails when meat has touched them because little crispy bits are left.
> 
> I've smoked one salmon that turned out great and I did a couple of cheeses as well. Hope to do more cold smoking over the winter.





azbohunter said:


> Well we have a lot of similarities but not age, I will be 70 tomorrow. Hopefully I have my mothers genes as she is 90 today. Sorry we live 1200 miles apart and don't get to share our birthday cakes but we will be thinking of each other for sure. I have stayed a way from water in the pan but have not tried the sand, will do that on my next try. Sounds logical to me.
> 
> _Mine is the black model with nothing fancier than the digital control panel on the top._ Same here..I wanted this unit because we travel w/5th wheel in the summer and spend time fishing salmon in Oregon, the MES 30" is going along this summer. Smoked salmon is awesome!
> 
> Not sure about the fit of my pork butt @ 8# but I will find out soon. Have a Happy Birthday tomorrow..........





daRicksta said:


> Pleasure to meet you, azbohunter. I just wonder if we'll be the same age on our mutual birthday? I'll be 62.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the ET-732 last week but haven't used it yet. As for the AMNPS, it worked great in the beginning but then I had problems through the next smokes keeping it lit. I brought the problem to these forums and both Todd Johnson and Bearcarver fixed me up with the proper answers. It's all in how you light it because since following their instructions I've had hours of steady thin blue smoke.  I also was putting way too much water in the water bowl; following my two mentors' advice, I turned it into a heat sink by filling it with playground sand and covering it with aluminum foil. I learned the hard way not to leave the sand-filled bowl in the smoker when I'm transporting it back to the garage where I store it. Cleaning out damp sand piled in the rear of the smoker is a thankless job.
> 
> I love the MES. Wish I could have been able to afford the 40' but the 30" works well for almost all my smokes. I don't need the glass door or the stainless steel finish. Mine is the black model with nothing fancier than the digital control panel on the top. Haven't used it as much as other guys in the group but I'm at the point where I think I know what I'm doing.
> 
> Let us know how the pork butt turns out. I think that at 8 lbs. it would be too big and wide for the 30" but perhaps other guys here have had success in positioning larger cuts of meat on the grates in that smokehouse.


Man...all you old guys make me feel like a kid again! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm only 56! lol....


----------



## bigtimtx

Doing up some baby backs tonight.

Got a potluck holiday lunch at work tomorrow and although the brass is catching the cost of the turkey and ham, I figured I'd stir up some BBQ for the event.


----------



## Bearcarver

BigTimTX said:


> Man...all you old guys make me feel like a kid again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only 56! lol....


Stick around---You'll get there!!

Will be 65 on Jan 3,

Bear


----------



## azbohunter

The good thing......I don't feel any older today! Got my "free" pioneer hunt and fish license yesterday, got meat to smoke for the weekend, life is good!


----------



## gary s

Hey, Bear  you been feeling O-K   Weather finally cleared up here pretty nice today, supposed to get some more rain, at least the ice and freezing temps are gone for now. Trouble is down here no one can drive on that stuff, but they all think they can. That is why some people were stuck on the road up in the Dallas area for 22 hours.

Gary    ------   from the other East Texas


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Hey, Bear  you been feeling O-K   Weather finally cleared up here pretty nice today, supposed to get some more rain, at least the ice and freezing temps are gone for now. Trouble is down here no one can drive on that stuff, but they all think they can. That is why some people were stuck on the road up in the Dallas area for 22 hours.
> 
> Gary    ------   from the other East Texas


Still hangin' in.  Couple snows & a mess of ice, but I got my pellet stove fixed, so we're keepin' warm. Got about 8" of snow on the ground, and it'll be around awhile, with no prediction of temps above freezing for next 10 days. I'm ready for Spring!!

Bear


----------



## daricksta

BigTimTX said:


> Doing up some baby backs tonight.
> 
> Got a potluck holiday lunch at work tomorrow and although the brass is catching the cost of the turkey and ham, I figured I'd stir up some BBQ for the event.


Ya young punk ya! But I tell you, if I was attending that lunch, I'd ignore the turkey and ham and make a beeline for your BBQ baby backs.


----------



## daricksta

It happened! I opened up one of my birthday gifts and there was the Maverick ET-732! 'Course I bought it myself but the wife wrapped it. Looking forward to using it but gotta wait a bit. It's bitter cold here in WA and I screwed up my right knee so I have to bide my time till both improve. I tell ya, guys, there may be lots of life left after 60 but...age is a cruel thing.


----------



## bigtimtx

daRicksta said:


> Ya young punk ya! But I tell you, if I was attending that lunch, I'd ignore the turkey and ham and make a beeline for your BBQ baby backs.


Hey daRicksta...

I did half sweet and saucy and half hot and spicy (~16 lbs total).

They were 100% demolished before the turkey and ham made it to the halfway point!

Guess I wasn't the only one pushing back on tradition...lol


----------



## trikefreak

I'm expecting delivery tomorrow of 40" digital & the smoker box. Plan is two Pastrami, one Canadian bacon, thick pork chops, and some jerky if time allows. I'm looking forward to non-stop smoking this weekend!


----------



## unclejoeyv

trikefreak don't forget to do the prescribed burn-in on your MES. helps burn off anything that'll impart off flavors to your Q and get it ready for what sounds like a marathon smoke weekend haha


----------



## daricksta

BigTimTX said:


> Hey daRicksta...
> 
> I did half sweet and saucy and half hot and spicy (~16 lbs total).
> 
> They were 100% demolished before the turkey and ham made it to the halfway point!
> 
> Guess I wasn't the only one pushing back on tradition...lol


Big Tim,

Will your company be hiring just _before_ the holiday potluck next year? Those ribs must have been fabulous. You might be looking at another career path here...


----------



## bigtimtx

daRicksta said:


> Big Tim,
> 
> Will your company be hiring just _before_ the holiday potluck next year? Those ribs must have been fabulous. You might be looking at another career path here...


LOL...I wish. I've been making and improving on my own rubs for years and my ribs have been a stand out for some time now (finally figured out to make them good consistently) but my job compensates me a bit better than I could hope to do in food and beverage. *sigh* Someday....


----------



## crazycavy

I'm Jana in Indiana.  Thanks for having this forum and place for recipes & allowing me to join!  I'm new to smoking.  I have a 40" glass door MES and a Smoke Hollow gas smoker.  The gas one scares me (probably an old lady thing) and takes way too much watching over for me to use by myself, so I bought the MES.  I've only used the MES 2 times so far but I love that I can basically set it & not have to watch it constantly.  The gas smoker was used by my son who now works too much to do it.  Smoker duties are all mine now.  I'm having a problem getting meat (brisket & pork shoulder) tender in 12 hours or so and eventually put them in my kitchen oven so I can go to bed.  Am I expecting them to cook too quickly?  Also, the smoke flavor was not as intense as we'd like.  Please tell me what I'm doing wrong?

Jana


----------



## yance

Todd's Amazen pellet smoker should give you all the smoke flavor you want.  The link is to the "kit", but you can find each item separately if you don't need, say, the torch, or maybe you don't want

the maple pellets.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNP3

The other thing I consider a necessity is a good probe remote meat thermometer like this Maverick since your MES already has the electronic readout for cooking temp.

http://maverickhousewares.com/et72.htm

I like to get the IT of my pork shoulders up to around 190°, foil it and rest it for at least an hour in a towel lined insulated chest.  You can foil your brisket after 6 hours or so too and allow it to finish.  It'll finish faster sealed in foil.


----------



## newbiesmoker

It looks like I'm the owner of a new MES 30, model 20070910. I wasn't in the market for one, but I got a REALLY good deal on it. I just need to season it and see what it'll do. Hopefully have some q pics in the near future.


----------



## kanealmond

I love mine.  It can't get any easier.  Bought it at Lowe's and have never had any issues out of it so far.


----------



## thunder lite

CrazyCavy said:


> I'm having a problem getting meat (brisket & pork shoulder) tender in 12 hours or so and eventually put them in my kitchen oven so I can go to bed.  Am I expecting them to cook too quickly?  Also, the smoke flavor was not as intense as we'd like.  Please tell me what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> Jana


How big of a pork shoulder and what temp did you set the MES to? Although each piece of meat will cook at its own rate and pace (people say that the meat will be done when it's done) allow at least 1 hour 45 minutes per pound @ 225. Some will cook faster and some will cook slower. Which is why a temperature probe measuring the internal temperature (IT) of the meats is critically important. The IT is really the only way to tell where in the process the meat is at (and don't panic when it stalls for hours at 150-160. many people foil it at this point since it won't take more smoke and the foiling speeds up the cook. There's a great recipe/tutorial in the pork section here). It's also important to know the temperature in the MES at the same location the meat is at since the temp can vary depending on the location in the cabinet. Also, some MES units read a little off. Mine may be the exception, but when I set it to 225, my Maverick ET372 measures the temp varying from 250 - 275.

Also, you should be able to leave the smoker running overnight and not have to bring the meat in to finish. Many of us start large cuts before we go to bed so that they're ready sometime the next day. If you're afraid the meat will get done too soon and get overdone, you can turn the temp down. Just make sure that the IT reaches 140 within 4 hours for food safety reasons. Also, depending on which part in Indiana you're in, you too could be in a cold climate and may need to preheat the MES for 30-45 minutes before putting the meat in.

For a more intense smoke flavor, the AMNPS is a great option, but until you get one, make sure you're adding chips every 30-60 minutes until the IT reaches 140. As you can tell from that, the AMNPS is a great option when meat is smoked overnight.

Good smoking to you!

Ron


----------



## crazycavy

Thanks Yance!  I'll definitely get the pellet smoker.  Do I need another digital thermometer when the MES has one - that I double checked with my kitchen elec. thermometer?  The remote MES came with works well and matches the temps so I know the meat temp & smoker temp are correct.

Jana


----------



## crazycavy

Thanks Ron.  I was trying to get the pork IT to 190 but it just wouldn't get that high.  I think from what I've read here that I had the smoker temp set too low.  I'll add an oven thermometer to the shelf with meat next time so I'll know the temp there for sure.  It was either a Boston butt or shoulder, but I don't remember which.  It's the one with the blade bone.  It was whole but I don't remember the weight. 

One other question I have - why do they say to put the roasts fat side down?  It seems fat said up would give better flavor or does that fat block smoke from getting in?

Thanks for the help!  I already love this forum and bought the recipes to show my thanks.

Jana


----------



## crazycavy

My pork was the 2 pack thingy from Sams club.  My weather wasn't cold when (October) I got those results - and haven't tried again because I wanted good info & instructions, first so I wouldn't get more bad results.  I planned to buy some smoker cookbooks then somehow found a link here - and am SUPER happy I did.  This forum is amazing!  Any others from the Indianapolis area on here?

Jana


----------



## newbiesmoker

CrazyCavy said:


> One other question I have - why do they say to put the roasts fat side down?  It seems fat said up would give better flavor or does that fat block smoke from getting in?
> 
> Jana


I put mine fat side down to protect it from flare ups.


----------



## Bearcarver

CrazyCavy said:


> Thanks Ron.  I was trying to get the pork IT to 190 but it just wouldn't get that high.  I think from what I've read here that I had the smoker temp set too low.  I'll add an oven thermometer to the shelf with meat next time so I'll know the temp there for sure.  It was either a Boston butt or shoulder, but I don't remember which.  It's the one with the blade bone.  It was whole but I don't remember the weight.
> 
> One other question I have - why do they say to put the roasts fat side down?  It seems fat said up would give better flavor or does that fat block smoke from getting in?
> 
> Thanks for the help!  I already love this forum and bought the recipes to show my thanks.
> 
> Jana


Jana,

People who have smokers that have a lot of heat right under the meat put the fat down to protect the meat.

People who use MES should put the fat up if they use any of the top 2 or 3 shelf positions. There shouldn't be a lot of direct heat that high in the MES, and the fat on top will baste the meat.

Bear


----------



## thunder lite

CrazyCavy said:


> My pork was the 2 pack thingy from Sams club.  <snip>
> 
> Jana


The ones I've gotten from Sam's have usually been a around 18 lbs for the package of 2. Assuming they were evenly sized at 9 lbs each, the earliest I would expect them to be done would be close to 16 hours of total cook time @ 225. But, like I posted earlier, each piece will cook at it's own rate. Then, throw in a minimum rest period of 1 hour and it's a long time from fridge to table.

Ron


----------



## fatboy08

I have the MES 30. Love it so far. Only problem is the meat probe reads approx. 28F hot.


----------



## Bearcarver

Fatboy08 said:


> I have the MES 30. Love it so far. Only problem is the meat probe reads approx. 28F hot.


I love my 3 year old MES 40, but I would never trust either the MES temp read-out or the MES meat probe.

Bear


----------



## bigtimtx

*Academy Sports and Outdoors has the MES 40" ALL STAINLESS STEEL model 20070311 on sale again for $299.99 + $15.00 shipping anywhere in the first 48...*

*http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/mas...smokehouse-with-window/pid-638907?N=578824977*


----------



## guruatbol

My first smoker, MES 30" digital.  So far so good.  Got it at one heck of a deal!  $100 new in the box.  It did come with a dent in the side courtesy of FedEx.

So far I have done a turkey (My avatar), cheese (kind of) and Rib Eye steaks.

All of it was very tasty!  We all like smoked food, but we like light smoke, so I have to learn how much to load in it and when to get just the right amount of flavor.  SWMBO says everything smells like bacon!

I am waiting for my AMNPS to get here so I can cold smoke.  I think I just may have to mod this thing after reading many posts here.

Mel


----------



## Bearcarver

BigTimTX said:


> *Academy Sports and Outdoors has the MES 40" ALL STAINLESS STEEL model 20070311 on sale again for $299.99 + $15.00 shipping anywhere in the first 48...*
> 
> *http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/mas...smokehouse-with-window/pid-638907?N=578824977*


If that one really is all SS, like the picture shows, that is an Awesome buy!!!

I paid #349 three years ago!!

Bear


----------



## bigtimtx

Bearcarver said:


> If that one really is all SS, like the picture shows, that is an Awesome buy!!!
> 
> I paid #349 three years ago!!
> 
> Bear


It's the all stainless model, Bear... the same one I have as well!


----------



## domapoi

They sure used a crappy assembly to show in their video. The top is domed on top and the control panel has a big gap between the control and the top due to the domed area. You would think they would have at least found one that didn't look so bad for their sales video.


----------



## chopsaw

I just bought the 30" digital from Cabelas . I wanted something to do venison summer sausage on . I'm not real sure about the smoke it generates at lower temps . The sausage came out great texture color and seasoning , but I would have liked more smoke flavor . I'm so used to doing pork butts , chicken and baby backs with clean red oak on a side fire box rig ,,, geuss its just a learning curve .


----------



## crazycavy

Thanks Bear & Ron!  Of course I have another question - how do I know which size AMNS to get?  I have the 40" glass door MES.  I measured and *think* the 6" X 8" will just barely fit but I'm not positive.  I want to get the biggest one that will fit my smoker.  Thanks soooo much for all the wonderful advice you're providing.  I'm so glad I found this forum. 

Jana in Indiana


----------



## Bearcarver

CrazyCavy said:


> Thanks Bear & Ron!  Of course I have another question - how do I know which size AMNS to get?  I have the 40" glass door MES.  I measured and *think* the 6" X 8" will just barely fit but I'm not positive.  I want to get the biggest one that will fit my smoker.  Thanks soooo much for all the wonderful advice you're providing.  I'm so glad I found this forum.
> 
> Jana in Indiana


This (Below) would be the best for you. It was designed to just barely fit in the MES 30. There is plenty of room in an MES 40.

AMNPS 5x8 Produces smoke for up to 11 hours on 15 oz of A-MAZE-N-PELLETS.
Burns Pellets or Sawdust

Bear


----------



## leepierce

Hi, I have a 40 inch. I have had it about the 3 years. Make about 7 kinds of venison sausage, ribs, poultry, fish, pork chops, Jerry and anything else I can catch.  Most of the time I use hickory sawdust,  produces great volume of smoke and burns very uniformly.  Right now it is 8 degrees f and I have 3 racks of baby backs and an 8 lb roasting chicken smoking away.  Can't wait for supper!
Leo


----------



## crazycavy

Thanks Bear!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I'll get it as soon as I finish my Christmas shopping. 

Jana in Indiana


----------



## crazycavy

Bearcarver said:


> AMNPS 5x8 Produces smoke for up to 11 hours on 15 oz of A-MAZE-N-PELLETS.
> Burns Pellets or Sawdust
> 
> Bear


Do I want to buy pellets or sawdust?  Sorry for all these newbie questions. 

Jana in Indiana


----------



## Bearcarver

CrazyCavy said:


> Do I want to buy pellets or sawdust?  Sorry for all these newbie questions.
> 
> Jana in Indiana


Pellets will do everything, but if you know you'll be doing cold smoking (under 100*) or warm smoking (under 200*), get some dust for that. It keeps going better at low temps. You can't use dust at higher temps.

Bear


----------



## mark1

My wife got me the MES for my birthday, this fall. Still getting to know my way around it, but enjoying it a lot so far. Tried smoking cheddar cheese today.  A couple blocks were in a ht spot, and look pretty funky, but most came through OK, and will wrap up nicely for neighbors and friends!


----------



## Bearcarver

Mark1 said:


> My wife got me the MES for my birthday, this fall. Still getting to know my way around it, but enjoying it a lot so far. Tried smoking cheddar cheese today. A couple blocks were in a ht spot, and look pretty funky, but most came through OK, and will wrap up nicely for neighbors and friends!


Keep those funky ones for yourself. They might look funny, but probably taste even better than the others.

Bear


----------



## mark1

You are right, Bear, we couldn't wait the two weeks people were suggesting...along with some professionally done summer sausage, it is making a nice dinner tonight!


----------



## guruatbol

I ran my cheese mistakes through the cheese shredder and made Mac and Cheese with it.  Yummy, just yummy!

Mel


----------



## crazycavy

Thanks Bear!  Everything is ordered.  I got the new thermometer, too.  I have an older Maverick but it only does the internal temp. 

Jana in Indiana


----------



## mark1

In the event any of it survives, I will sure use that idea, thanks!


----------



## keith8209

Got my MES 40" as an early Christmas present. Arrived this past Tuesday. Doing burn in and seasoning today. Decisions decisions. What to do next.


----------



## newbiesmoker

I just received my AMNPS with the bags of pellets. Trying to decide what to smoke 1st. When I decide,

I'll post pics.


----------



## smoke signal

Got mine at Bass Pro.  Think I need to invest in an AMNPS but not sure which will work best for my MES 30".


----------



## Bearcarver

Smoke Signal said:


> Got mine at Bass Pro. Think I need to invest in an AMNPS but not sure which will work best for my MES 30".


The 5 X 8 AMNPS was originally designed to fit perfectly on the bars in the bottom of a Generation #1 MES 30, to the left of your chip burner assembly. There should be about 1/8" to 3/8" to spare.

Bear


----------



## davbailey

I got a 30" black MES around Father's day 2012.  It was easy to use and I made some great briskets with it using the Big Bad Beef Rub (plus some rosemary) on AmazingRibs.com.

I got the 40" MES stainless with window on Black Friday at Academy for $199.  (Yes, I got up and got there at 5 a.m. to get it for $199.)  Couldn't resist getting it for the price because of the automatic temperature control feature.  I was having issues with maintaining constant temperatures with the old MES 30" and the cooking probe on my ET72 went bad.  Plus there were times I could use the bigger smoker.

I seasoned the 40" MES yesterday.  Wished I would have found the post below before I seasoned it.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-season-or-cure-your-masterbuilt-electric-smoker

Observations:

1.  Right now, I am making my first brisket on it.  It is taking considerably longer than my old 30" MES.  (1.5x to double the time)

2.  I read about the temperature probe issues with the 40" MES.  I am lucky as the internal meat probe of the MES 40" and the ET72 are reading either the same or within 1 degree of each other.

3.  The 30" black MES would put out smoke for the duration I was smoking.  I am finding that I need to refill the wood chips every 45 minutes or so with the 40" MES.  In addition, I need to soak the wood for about 30 minutes prior to reloading (so it will last longer.)  I see about adding the pellet smoker.  Not sure about that yet.

4.  Love the timer feature.  However, wasn't prepared for the increased cooking time so the smoker went off before the brisket was done.  Luckily, I caught it before it had been off too long.

5.  With the electronic control on top, I will need to get a cover.  Found this link    on another post and it appears to be the best option.

6.  Read about calling Masterbuilt and getting a retro-fit to help with the smoking.  Don't know if I need it as I have model 20070311.

Any info or feedback is appreciated.


----------



## don w

Don W

Got my for xmas and used it twice, works ok so far, do wish it smoked a little longer but that can be fixed


----------



## echo

Bearcarver said:


> Jana,
> People who have smokers that have a lot of heat right under the meat put the fat down to protect the meat.
> People who use MES should put the fat up if they use any of the top 2 or 3 shelf positions. There shouldn't be a lot of direct heat that high in the MES, and the fat on top will baste the meat.
> 
> 
> Bear



  I just learned something.  Added mine to the poll. Over 1000 mes owners on the forums, masterbuiltt should sponsor this forum.


----------



## Bearcarver

Echo said:


> I just learned something. Added mine to the poll. Over 1000 mes owners on the forums, masterbuiltt should sponsor this forum.


Yup, there's an MES Army here.

I think they are one of the Sponsors.

Bear


----------



## ffshu

30" MES and I got it from Bass Pro Shop.  I have an Aunt that told me she would buy me and another uncle of mine one since we like to cook all the time.  I love it.  Set it and forget it!!


----------



## mikelisab

Got mine for Christmas, 40" W/ window. Lisa bought it on Amazon I believe. $269.00

I've been cooking on it since I got it, and really enjoy it.

Seems to be worth the money so far. We'll see how it holds up.

My first electric smoker. Holds temp well, no fuss w/loading wood, or checking charcoal.

So far I really like it!!!!!!!

                                        Mike


----------



## vaheredity

Question for MES 40 with window owners...

Have any of you had a problem with the door cracking at the top around the screws? Mine has 2 pretty significant cracks which start around the screws in the top inside of the door and go up and over the top to the outside. I don't know if it's causing any kind of problem but I've had this smoker less than 6 months so I'm pretty annoyed. I do have some black Flex Seal and I was thinking of spraying some on a brush and trying to seal the cracks with that.

Thoughts...suggestions...help!?

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver

vaheredity said:


> Question for MES 40 with window owners...
> 
> Have any of you had a problem with the door cracking at the top around the screws? Mine has 2 pretty significant cracks which start around the screws in the top inside of the door and go up and over the top to the outside. I don't know if it's causing any kind of problem but I've had this smoker less than 6 months so I'm pretty annoyed. I do have some black Flex Seal and I was thinking of spraying some on a brush and trying to seal the cracks with that.
> 
> Thoughts...suggestions...help!?
> 
> Thanks!


I would definitely call Masterbuilt Customer Service, and tell them about it. They may send you a new door.

Bear


----------



## ted kenner

If you are handy perhaps a stainless steel patch pop riveted on would work. Stop drill the end of the cracks to stop them from spreading .JB weld has a high temperature tolerance and is very strong as well so it may work. All this of course if you don't get a new door.


----------



## vaheredity

Thanks Bear and Ted for your responses! 

I'm so annoyed by this and am really regretting buying this smoker. It's been nothing but little (but annoying) problems since I bought it. My dad wants me to give him. He doesn't smoke very often so I think it'll be a good fit and I'm going to move on to a Traeger or a Rec Tec.


----------



## fightingillini

My wife got me a 30" MES for my birthday and I can finally break it in now that the snow has melted.  It is the Sportsman Elite model and seems to get great reviews no matter where I look.  I am about to purchase an AMNPS and won't even mess with the chips.


----------



## thunder lite

vaheredity said:


> Thanks Bear and Ted for your responses!
> 
> I'm so annoyed by this and am really regretting buying this smoker. It's been nothing but little (but annoying) problems since I bought it. My dad wants me to give him. He doesn't smoke very often so I think it'll be a good fit and I'm going to move on to a Traeger or a Rec Tec.


As Bear noted earlier, give MasterBuilt CS a call. My experience with their support has been very positive. They've been very helpful and accommodating. I've had issues with temp control and they've sent out multiple control panels and remotes in an attempt to fix it.

Ron


----------



## ostrichsak

Thunder Lite said:


> vaheredity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bear and Ted for your responses!
> 
> I'm so annoyed by this and am really regretting buying this smoker. It's been nothing but little (but annoying) problems since I bought it. My dad wants me to give him. He doesn't smoke very often so I think it'll be a good fit and I'm going to move on to a Traeger or a Rec Tec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Bear noted earlier, give MasterBuilt CS a call. My experience with their support has been very positive. They've been very helpful and accommodating. I've had issues with temp control and they've sent out multiple control panels and remotes in an *attempt* to fix it.
> 
> Ron
Click to expand...


I noticed you used the word attempt. Were you finally able to get a perfectly (or at least acceptably) functioning controller?


----------



## catfish1st

I bought the 30 inch with window and remote in Nov 2013 at Target. The reason I bought from Target, surfing the internet for the best price Target ad keep poping up with 30% discount and free shipping. I went to Target web site and sure enough there it was so I bought it and went to check out and I also got free shipping plus another discount for using the red card. Final price 208.00 with free shipping to my door and was delivered 2 days later. I'v smoked pork chops, ribs, chicken and standing rib roast. I followed Bearcarver directions and photos for the rib roast and  it was perfect. Happy with my MES 30.

Larry


----------



## gophergold

I have a 30" with window. My wife gave it to me for Christmas and I have already done on smoke doing a pork tenderloin roast.  When I took the roast off, the internal temp was 161 or so I thought. Anyway, the pork was pretty pink on the inside so I finished it off in the oven because I was hungry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Anyway, that is just a learning curve for me. The one thing that did bothr me a bit was the fact that I thought the light was supposed to light up the interior of the smoker but it only lights up the smoker front. Not a major issue.


----------



## Bearcarver

gophergold said:


> I have a 30" with window. My wife gave it to me for Christmas and I have already done on smoke doing a pork tenderloin roast.  When I took the roast off, the internal temp was 161 or so I thought. Anyway, the pork was pretty pink on the inside so I finished it off in the oven because I was hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyway, that is just a learning curve for me. The one thing that did bothr me a bit was the fact that I thought the light was supposed to light up the interior of the smoker but it only lights up the smoker front. Not a major issue.


Congrats on the MES 30 present !!!

AS much as I love my MES 40, I would never trust either the smoker temp or the meat probe temp. Think about getting a Maverick ET-732 digital wireless. Then you'll know what the actual temps are.

I keep my door glass perfectly clean, but I rarely bother with that little light.

Bear


----------



## thunder lite

Ostrichsak said:


> I noticed you used the word attempt. Were you finally able to get a perfectly (or at least acceptably) functioning controller?


Nice catch. The "issue" isn't completely straightened out and it got too cold in MN to mess too much with this after I got he last pair. But, the original issue was that the control panel and meat probe showed a variation of 30 degrees which also varied from my Maverick. The meat meat probe also differed from the Maverick by 10-15 degrees. Even though I relied on the Maverick to determine food IT, the spread and inconsistency of the controller temp made it hard to reliably produce consistent results. With the latest replacement parts, the controller and the meat probe read within 5 degrees of each other, but they read about 35-40 degrees higher than the Maverick. I have to set the MES to 185 or so to make sure the temps don't get into the 275-290 range. Perhaps the controller is not calibrated for the temp probes in my unit. This could happen if MasterBuilt changed temp probe types/part numbers. To address that would probably require a new box and like was posted in your "Open Letter" thread by another user, I'm more interested in smoking meat than replacing parts on these things.

In the end, I kind of gave up on it for now, purchased a Cookshack SM045 and have been using it. The temps on the SM045 are within +/- 2 degrees of what the Maverick shows and it holds the set point temp to within +/- 1 degree for the entire smoke. It's much easier to produce consistent results now. Even with the ambient temps of -20F it held consistent temps and in a driving snowstorm I wasn't concerned about frying the controller.

I might start tinkering on the MES40 again in the spring.

Ron


----------



## ted kenner

I am tired of wondering about the true temperature of my meat.

I just ordered a Super fast Thermapen from Thremaworks There is a video on their website comparing other so called fast thermometers. Very interesting. Three second read.

 What sold me on this thermometer was word of mouth and the fact that they are made in England and not a Chinese knock off. I would be just as sure if it were made in USA or Canada.

 I will now be able to enjoy my wine while waiting for the roast or bird..

 Ted.


----------



## Bearcarver

Ted Kenner said:


> I am tired of wondering about the true temperature of my meat.
> 
> I just ordered a Super fast Thermapen from Thremaworks There is a video on their website comparing other so called fast thermometers. Very interesting. Three second read.
> 
> What sold me on this thermometer was word of mouth and the fact that they are made in England and not a Chinese knock off. I would be just as sure if it were made in USA or Canada.
> 
> I will now be able to enjoy my wine while waiting for the roast or bird..
> 
> Ted.


That's a great addition to your tool box!!!

However if you want to know the temps while smoking, without opening the smoker & letting things cool down, you should also have a digital wireless, like the Maverick ET-732.

Bear


----------



## ted kenner

Hi Bear.

 Is the probe only in the smoker ? or does a cable have to come out of the door?

Ted


----------



## Bearcarver

Ted Kenner said:


> Hi Bear.
> 
> Is the probe only in the smoker ? or does a cable have to come out of the door?
> 
> Ted


Depends on what smoker you have---It does have two thin cables (Smoker & Meat---Both highly accurate). I drop mine through my Exhaust vent on my MES 40.

Bear


----------



## ted kenner

I have the MES 30 so could do that. As for the Quick read pen,, I will have to share it with the Head Chef as soon as she discovers that I bought it.

 Ted.


----------



## Bearcarver

Ted Kenner said:


> I have the MES 30 so could do that. As for the Quick read pen,, I will have to share it with the Head Chef as soon as she discovers that I bought it.
> 
> Ted.


LOL---Me too---After 45 years, she has me trained to share my toys!!

Bear


----------



## ostrichsak

Thunder Lite said:


> Ostrichsak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed you used the word attempt. Were you finally able to get a perfectly (or at least acceptably) functioning controller?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice catch. The "issue" isn't completely straightened out and it got too cold in MN to mess too much with this after I got he last pair. But, the original issue was that the control panel and meat probe showed a variation of 30 degrees which also varied from my Maverick. The meat meat probe also differed from the Maverick by 10-15 degrees. Even though I relied on the Maverick to determine food IT, the spread and inconsistency of the controller temp made it hard to reliably produce consistent results. With the latest replacement parts, the controller and the meat probe read within 5 degrees of each other, but they read about 35-40 degrees higher than the Maverick. I have to set the MES to 185 or so to make sure the temps don't get into the 275-290 range. Perhaps the controller is not calibrated for the temp probes in my unit. This could happen if MasterBuilt changed temp probe types/part numbers. To address that would probably require a new box and like was posted in your "Open Letter" thread by another user, I'm more interested in smoking meat than replacing parts on these things.
> 
> In the end, I kind of gave up on it for now, purchased a Cookshack SM045 and have been using it. The temps on the SM045 are within +/- 2 degrees of what the Maverick shows and it holds the set point temp to within +/- 1 degree for the entire smoke. It's much easier to produce consistent results now. Even with the ambient temps of -20F it held consistent temps and in a driving snowstorm I wasn't concerned about frying the controller.
> 
> I might start tinkering on the MES40 again in the spring.
> 
> Ron
Click to expand...

Interesting.  I guess MB is sending me a 'body replacement' which I can assume is basically a 2nd smoker sans the racks & pan & such.  I guess I'll see once it shows up but I sure hope the temps are at least consistent with whatever they're sending me.  I don't even care if they're accurate since I use an external so long as they're consistent.  Sick of this temps all over the place BS because that defeats the purpose of buying an electric to begin with.  What should be the strong suit of this smoker has been one of my biggest problems.


----------



## pappysporknbutt

Wife is buying a 40" with window for my birthday this weekend. I just ordered a AMNPS and some pellets, hope it gets to me before the weekend. Will season the smoker Saturday, then smoke something on Sunday while watching NFC and AFC Championship games. Couldn't think of a better weekend! Now just have to figure out first thing to smoke.


----------



## domlazz

I have a 30" no door model that I got from Amazon.  

Bought it for my brother for Christmas, but ended up going in on a joint present with my other brother (flyfishing weekend).  Figured it would cost me more to ship it back due to its size/weight.  Soooo.... Happy Christmas to me!  

Wife wasn't too happy.  Made fun of me for as I put it together, ordered a few accessories and read up on how to smoke etc. on here.  She made fun of me for the two days before the smoke as I made my rubs and finishing sauce and our fridge was full of meat.  She REALLY made fun of me when I got up at 5am to fire the thing up.  She texted me all day to make fun of me while I was in the smoke.

She stopped making fun of me when she had the first bite.


----------



## Bearcarver

domlazz said:


> I have a 30" no door model that I got from Amazon.
> 
> Bought it for my brother for Christmas, but ended up going in on a joint present with my other brother (flyfishing weekend).  Figured it would cost me more to ship it back due to its size/weight.  Soooo.... Happy Christmas to me!
> 
> Wife wasn't too happy.  Made fun of me for as I put it together, ordered a few accessories and read up on how to smoke etc. on here.  She made fun of me for the two days before the smoke as I made my rubs and finishing sauce and our fridge was full of meat.  She REALLY made fun of me when I got up at 5am to fire the thing up.  She texted me all day to make fun of me while I was in the smoke.
> 
> She stopped making fun of me when she had the first bite.


LOL----I love it when a plan comes together!!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

Doesn't that make you feel sooooo good,  Tell her since she gave you such a hard time, the next smoke you'll only be cooking for one !!!   Maybe not a good idea, Anyway glad it all worked out and now you are hooked.

Gary


----------



## dustin dreiling

Hey guys, first post with a question.

I picked up the 30" MES for $99 on the Amazon deal and being brand new to smoking, have gotten pretty excited. I really want to jump into cold smoking so my AMNPS will be here tomorrow.  What I didn't realize until today is that my MES doesn't have the vent on top or the exterior chip dropper...

Will I have enough airflow to keep the AMNPS going?

Is there someone that has my smoker that can tell me everything is going to be all right?

Thanks!


----------



## ted kenner

I would give the company a phone call. They were very helpful when I contacted them. My MES 30 has chip dropper, vent and  4 racks. I do not know why they keep tinkering.

 Ted.


----------



## sb59

Dustin Dreiling said:


> Hey guys, first post with a question.
> 
> I picked up the 30" MES for $99 on the Amazon deal and being brand new to smoking, have gotten pretty excited. I really want to jump into cold smoking so my AMNPS will be here tomorrow. What I didn't realize until today is that my MES doesn't have the vent on top or the exterior chip dropper...
> 
> Will I have enough airflow to keep the AMNPS going?
> 
> Is there someone that has my smoker that can tell me everything is going to be all right?
> 
> Thanks!


Sounds like you got the analog smoker. If that's correct for cold smoke you can put the AMNPS right on top of the chip and water pan rack, remove the grease tray so air can come in from the weep hole, and don't plug in the unit. If the AMNPS burning creates too much heat loosen the door clasp to let some air out, if more heat needed tighten same to keep heat in.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dustin Dreiling said:


> Hey guys, first post with a question.
> 
> I picked up the 30" MES for $99 on the Amazon deal and being brand new to smoking, have gotten pretty excited. I really want to jump into cold smoking so my AMNPS will be here tomorrow. What I didn't realize until today is that my MES doesn't have the vent on top or the exterior chip dropper...
> 
> Will I have enough airflow to keep the AMNPS going?
> 
> Is there someone that has my smoker that can tell me everything is going to be all right?
> 
> Thanks!


If it is a digital MES, it has an exterior chip dumper.

If it is a digital with the top vent on the side, it is the Gen #2 "Problem Child".

There are ways of making it work better. #1 is to remove the water pan from the drip plate. Then put your AMNPS over the hole that the water pan was in. This will help get air flow to the AMNPS. I experimented with one, and that's all it needed to get the AMNPS to work, other than getting it lit properly to begin with.

Bear


----------



## zozr

I'm new to the forum so a little confused with all these abbreviations. I've realized MES is Masterbuilt Electric Smoker but what is AMNPS?

_Please ignore, figured it out :)_


----------



## island smoke

Hi, I was wondering how the MES units are with your electricity bill?  I went to Home Depot to look at smokers, originally, and the guy there told me that the electric ones use the same amount of energy as a large heater...(from what I remember, heaters use quite a bit if you leave them on all the time or for many hours).

Just wondering, because he didn't seem to be excited and steered us toward the gas and charcoal smokers.  But, I can see the value in the MES, no pilot light, no charcoal, and electricity...you always have on hand.  

Who knows, it seems like a lot of folks have them....so maybe, it will be my 2nd one.  I bought the Masterbuilt Duel Fuel Pro (gas & charcoal) and am green to the experience for sure.

For the future, any particular brand that people like?

Thanks, so much....


----------



## ostrichsak

Island Smoke said:


> Hi, I was wondering how the MES units are with your electricity bill?  I went to Home Depot to look at smokers, originally, and the guy there told me that the electric ones use the same amount of energy as a large heater...(from what I remember, heaters use quite a bit if you leave them on all the time or for many hours).
> 
> Just wondering, because he didn't seem to be excited and steered us toward the gas and charcoal smokers.  But, I can see the value in the MES, no pilot light, no charcoal, and electricity...you always have on hand.
> 
> Who knows, it seems like a lot of folks have them....so maybe, it will be my 2nd one.  I bought the Masterbuilt Duel Fuel Pro (gas & charcoal) and am green to the experience for sure.
> 
> For the future, any particular brand that people like?
> 
> Thanks, so much....


That's not true.  At our rate per kwh I'm looking at a few bucks to smoke a pork shoulder at most.


----------



## dustin dreiling

SB59 said:


> Sounds like you got the analog smoker. If that's correct for cold smoke you can put the AMNPS right on top of the chip and water pan rack, remove the grease tray so air can come in from the weep hole, and don't plug in the unit. If the AMNPS burning creates too much heat loosen the door clasp to let some air out, if more heat needed tighten same to keep heat in.



Right on the money, the $99 special is analog.  I used you post and I've smoking cheese for almost 20 minutes.  It is 34 outside and 57 in my smoker.


----------



## krzdimond

I got the MES GEN II "Problem Child" at Lowes the other week. Ran a rack of ribs through it and all was fine. This weekend is dedicated to a 6lb pork shoulder. Cheap to test....

So far, mine is dead on on temp (verified on both a wireless and oven thermometer)

Found this forum AFTER I purchased, so I'm trying to figure out why it is called the "Problem Child"


----------



## sb59

Island Smoke said:


> Hi, I was wondering how the MES units are with your electricity bill?  I went to Home Depot to look at smokers, originally, and the guy there told me that the electric ones use the same amount of energy as a large heater...(from what I remember, heaters use quite a bit if you leave them on all the time or for many hours).
> 
> Just wondering, because he didn't seem to be excited and steered us toward the gas and charcoal smokers.  But, I can see the value in the MES, no pilot light, no charcoal, and electricity...you always have on hand.
> 
> Who knows, it seems like a lot of folks have them....so maybe, it will be my 2nd one.  I bought the Masterbuilt Duel Fuel Pro (gas & charcoal) and am green to the experience for sure.
> 
> For the future, any particular brand that people like?
> 
> Thanks, so much....


It all depends on how well insulated your particular smoker is and what you are smoking. Your only using elec. when the coil cycles on.  I have the Masterbuilt analog which is really not insulated, but double walled. When I do a moderate temp smoke say at 140- 160 to 180 degrees the coil cycles on for such short periods that I learned to get any constant smoke I had to use dry sawdust in the chip pan and put directly on coil. The smoldering dust alone helps keep the temp. up. I've never smoked anything higher say a turkey or ham but I suppose I could smoke for a few hours and move into home oven  ala Little Chief if I was concerned about elec. bill. But then again nat. gas isn't free,or propane,lump charcoal,or hardwood logs either.


----------



## crazycavy

My 40inch MES uses less electricity than an electric oven and definitely much less than an electric heater.

Jana in Indiana


----------



## ted kenner

My MES 30 has an element of about 800 watts , I believe. The replacement elements are 1200 watts.
They are only on part time to maintain the heat setting.
Stop worrying and cook. I bet your big TV uses more power unless it is the newest version.
Ted.


----------



## zozr

Krzdimond said:


> I got the MES GEN II "Problem Child" at Lowes the other week. Ran a rack of ribs through it and all was fine. This weekend is dedicated to a 6lb pork shoulder. Cheap to test....
> 
> So far, mine is dead on on temp (verified on both a wireless and oven thermometer)
> 
> Found this forum AFTER I purchased, so I'm trying to figure out why it is called the "Problem Child"


I think it has to do with the failure rate of the element and the price is costs to fix it. On gen 1 you can switch out just the heat element but on gen II it requires a whole extra piece to be installed with it which is more expensive. 

It's not to say everyone will have problems, just a lot of them. From doing some reading it seems a lot of people update their reviews in various places online after 1-2 years saying their element no longer works.


----------



## island smoke

That's great news, Thanks all.  I just was curious and wondered though, I have been having fun with the gas version.  I will keep it in my mind for the future.  I agree with the person who said that they all their own particular issues.  Good point.


----------



## Bearcarver

Krzdimond said:


> I got the MES GEN II "Problem Child" at Lowes the other week. Ran a rack of ribs through it and all was fine. This weekend is dedicated to a 6lb pork shoulder. Cheap to test....
> 
> So far, mine is dead on on temp (verified on both a wireless and oven thermometer)
> 
> Found this forum AFTER I purchased, so I'm trying to figure out why it is called the "Problem Child"


I believe there are a small handful of Gen #2 owners who agree with you. Most of them don't have them very long. There is a thread on here by Todd Johnson that tells of all of the shortfalls, such as weak hinges, door opening too far causing hinges to break, and a bunch of other things.

However I'll just give you a few that I found in performing tests on an Gen #2. That slanted drip plate that covers most of the inside of the smoker causes the heat coming from the element to be forced to the right side, making most of the smoker to be anywhere from 10* to 50* degrees hotter on the right side than on the left.  Putting the top exhaust vent on the left side was a good idea, but putting it on the side instead of the top was a bad idea, because it causes back drafts for many owners. Like any electric smoker, the chip burning device leaves something to be desired, so anyone who likes to use an AMNPS to have up to 12 hours of continuous perfect smoke has a problem with the Gen #2 because it has practically no air flow in the bottom of the smoker.

 Some of the bad opinions of the Gen #2 could be caused by those of us who have the Gen #1 for years, and love them. I have Gen #1 smokers for over 4 years, and have tested a Gen #2, and found it to be a definite "Problem Child".    

Bear


----------



## krzdimond

Thanks Bear, I will look into it.


----------



## larryb

ronp said:


> When I joined in May of 08 there were only a few here. Now it seems like ther are a lot of people using them.
> 
> 
> Chime in and tell us how you like it.


30 inch with window which is useless.   Love the smoker.  It quit after 14 months.  Ordered a replacement case for $68. Working again. I didn't think it runs a bit hotter than set.


----------



## turtle smoke

How often do you clean your MES? I got mine for Christmas from Bass Pro Shops. I love it so far. I have smoked quite a bit in it already but have been wondering about cleaning it. I hear some say to let it build up and will make the food taste much better with all that "seasoning". I haven't heard many talk about cleaning them. Suggestions?


----------



## Bearcarver

Turtle smoke said:


> How often do you clean your MES? I got mine for Christmas from Bass Pro Shops. I love it so far. I have smoked quite a bit in it already but have been wondering about cleaning it. I hear some say to let it build up and will make the food taste much better with all that "seasoning". I haven't heard many talk about cleaning them. Suggestions?


I clean my glass in the door before every smoke, and Mrs Bear washes the grill racks I used after every smoke.

Other than that, I only clean the walls, ceiling, etc, etc, when stuff get loose enough to fall off onto the meat.

I also put new foil on my water pan, heat diverter plate, and floor, whenever needed.

Bear


----------



## graywolf1936

How  often do you have to fill the wood chip tray, also do you by chips or do just make you own?  Thank you. Planning on buying an electric smoker this week-end, looking at the 40" at Sam's for $299, and the Bradley. Thank You


----------



## Bearcarver

graywolf1936 said:


> How  often do you have to fill the wood chip tray, also do you by chips or do just make you own?  Thank you. Planning on buying an electric smoker this week-end, looking at the 40" at Sam's for $299, and the Bradley. Thank You


I never use my wood chip tray.

I use my AMNPS all of the time.

Click the business card at the bottom of the page "A-MAZE-N-SMOKER".

Bear


----------



## rickyh24

Just got the 30. Seasoning it tonight. 20 degrees here and it has no issues running 272-275 degrees. Going to smoke my first rack on it tomorrow. I'm impressed with it so far but it is early.


----------



## catfish1st

Great, got mine in Nov and it's been great going ever since. Done chicken, standing rib roast, baby back ribs and boston butt, working on buckboard bacon next.

Larry


----------



## catfish1st

rickyh24 said:


> Just got the 30. Seasoning it tonight. 20 degrees here and it has no issues running 272-275 degrees. Going to smoke my first rack on it tomorrow. I'm impressed with it so far but it is early.


Great, got mine in Nov and it's been great going ever since. Done chicken, standing rib roast, baby back ribs and boston butt, working on buckboard bacon next.

Look at the threads from Bearcarver he has a world full of info on all aspects and recipes for smoking.


----------



## rickyh24

I just saw his prime rib thread. Going to pick one up for next weekend.


----------



## gonehuntin10

I've had mine for about 2 years now.  It works very well, and the results have been exceptionally tasty.  Actually, I'm about to put some ribs in it today, they are out of the fridge now from their overnight dry rub tempering.  

to reply to earlier post about the wood tray, i fill it once an hour, and it works well.  

it holds heat well, even when cold and windy.  One thing though...the digital temp gauge is not very accurate.  I run a digital remote temp gauge in it and I have calibrated that one.  It is on +/- 1 degree.  the one that comes on the unit has been off by as much as 32 degrees.  Make sure you get a second reliable temp reading on it so your results are as expected.  

Other than that, it works great.  Good by for any who are thinking about it.


----------



## ted kenner

Hi grey wolf
I use the smoke tray and replace the chips about every hour.
I use alder,red oak, maple and fruit wood that I turn out myself .
I also buy hickory etc. in bags. That is still cheaper than Bradey pucks.
If you have a cabinet or furniture manufacturer near you,you could check them for sawdust.
Bradley's dump the pucks when the smoke goes clear, claiming the clear gas is bad for you. I have read it is just the opposite. That is a fine way to sell more pucks.
 Good luck with the smoker.
Ted.
Ps. 1936 sounds familiar.
Tmk.


----------



## rickyh24

I decided against the Bradley because of the pucks. Would much rather use chips.


----------



## Bearcarver

For anyone looking for cheap or free saw dust.

#1  The best dust would be from a Radial Saw, Chop Saw (miter saw), or Crosscuts from a Table saw. Most other dust is either too heavy or too light.

#2  I worked in Cabinet shops for many years, and had my own shop for 10 years. The only way you can get hardwood sawdust without any flake board, fiber core, or soft woods not good for smoking, like Pine, would be if your personal friend has a shop. Other shops are not going to bother to separate their sawdust for you. In most shops, all of the dust from all the machines gets sucked up into the same collection system, which mixes good smoking dust with dangerous to use dust.

#3   Chainsaw dust should not be used unless you drain your chain oil & replace it with cooking oil.

Bear


----------



## ted kenner

Bear makes a good point abut partical or chip board.
I have a sawdust box under the saw. I clean it out well  if making sawdust for smoking I find the best way is to mount a multi blade dado set.  Coniferous-wood has been used for various fish and is said to be very good. * Reference Smoking Salmon and Trout by Jack Whelan.
I have done planked salmon with cedar boards and it tasted great.
Jack's book is a great addition to yor smoking library.
Ted.


----------



## rickyh24

Smoking my first rack in my 30. Feel like im getting way too much smoke. Ugh. Maybe it's just because I can see it all through the window now. So it just looks like too much.


----------



## Bearcarver

rickyh24 said:


> Smoking my first rack in my 30. Feel like im getting way too much smoke. Ugh. Maybe it's just because I can see it all through the window now. So it just looks like too much.


If you're using the chip burner that is built in, what usually happens is when you first put chips in, it takes awhile to start smoking. Then soon it's smoking too heavy. Then after awhile it will be just right, but not for long before it starts to taper off down to nothing. Then it's time to put more in to start the cycle over.

Or you can get an AMNPS and some pellets. Then learn to get it lit properly. Then it will smoke just right for up to 12 hours, without touching it.

Bear


----------



## rickyh24

Yeah I am using the chip burner. And I put two loads in like the directions stated. Just going to put a half cup in at a time instead of one cup going forward.


----------



## rickyh24

I see what you mean though. It's smoking perfect now.


----------



## rickyh24

Filling up the loaded only once seems to work a lot better. Not sure why the directions  tell you to use a full cup of chips. Unless they consider that loader a cup. Which it is not.


----------



## rickyh24

Took the ribs out after 2 hours of smoke and foiled them. Temp is having trouble getting back up to 235. Seems to be stuck at 216. Looks like shutting the vent almost all the way may have helped. At 222 now.


----------



## gonehuntin10

are you using the thermostat on the smoker?  Mine is off by as much as 30 degrees sometimes.  I never trust it anymore.  Get a good digital one, calibrate it, and know what your temp is for sure.  I have ribs in mine as I type.  Its set at 200, but its running at 235.  I've got a Maverick thermometer and love it.


----------



## rickyh24

Yeah just using the thermometer on the unit. Not sure why I spent money on this thing if I'm going to have to spend another 70 on a digital thermometer. So annoying.


----------



## rickyh24

Where do you clip the maverick probe?


----------



## Bearcarver

rickyh24 said:


> Where do you clip the maverick probe?


I do that different than most MES owners:

I just run the cables through the top exhaust vent, and hang the smoker probe through the grill rack, close to the meat.

Then I tape the cables to the top of the smoker to keep the probes & cables from moving.

Works Great for me.

Bear


----------



## rickyh24

Which maverick should I be looking at?


----------



## Bearcarver

rickyh24 said:


> Which maverick should I be looking at?


ET-732 works fine.

I think there's a new one too (ET-733), but I don't know anything about it yet.

Bear


----------



## rickyh24

I'll check them out. Thanks a lot.


----------



## harleydiva

Bearcarver said:


> ET-732 works fine.
> 
> I think there's a new one too (ET-733), but I don't know anything about it yet.
> 
> Bear


I have the ET-733....it allows you to set the type of meat, a temp range, and the desired temp.  After using it a while, I find that I just set it next to me and watch the meat and grill temp, and not really bother to set all the variables and the alarms.  If you don't have one......definitely get one.  I find it to be the most valuable accessory I have.


----------



## gonehuntin10

the smoker temp probe clips right onto one of the racks.  The meat thermometer comes with it and you'll need one of those anyway.  You don't have to shell out $70, there are plenty of other options out there that work just as well but cost less.  That one is just my personal preference.


----------



## ostrichsak

I leave the rack that sits directly above the juice pan in the smoker and clip the temp probe to this rack in the middle left to right but back towards the back of the smoker to avoid getting juices directly onto it.  Then I just run it up to the vent where I connect it to the unit outside and as I slide racks above it that I'm using for meat in and out they simply move the lead back to the back so it's never in the way.  If I could think of a better way I'd do that but this seems to work alright for me and it's not too far from the unit's temp probe so whatever variance is more due to calibration than location within the smoker itself.


----------



## ostrichsak

harleydiva said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ET-732 works fine.
> 
> I think there's a new one too (ET-733), but I don't know anything about it yet.
> 
> Bear
> 
> 
> 
> I have the ET-733....it allows you to set the type of meat, a temp range, and the desired temp.  After using it a while, I find that I just set it next to me and watch the meat and grill temp, and not really bother to set all the variables and the alarms.  If you don't have one......definitely get one.  I find it to be the most valuable accessory I have.
Click to expand...

The ET-732 has programmable parameters as well.  I set the smokers high-low temp range as well as the desired temp of the meat and then set an audible alarm to set whenever any of these is reached.

FWIW, the ET-732 can be found for cheaper since there's a new version available (733) but I personally didn't feel that any of the new features were worthy of the price tag.  For my money I'd find the better deal on the 732 that thousands have used for years with great luck and call it a day.


----------



## Bearcarver

BTW:  My concern is never to get my Maverick to read a similar temp as the MES sensor reads.

My concern is to get the temp of the part of the smoker where the biggest portion of meat is.

That is why I move it to wherever  the meat is.

Also: I don't set any of the extra things on my ET-732. I just set it near me, and keep an eye on the temps now & then.

Bear


----------



## harleydiva

Ostrichsak said:


> The ET-732 has programmable parameters as well.  I set the smokers high-low temp range as well as the desired temp of the meat and then set an audible alarm to set whenever any of these is reached.
> 
> FWIW, the ET-732 can be found for cheaper since there's a new version available (733) but I personally didn't feel that any of the new features were worthy of the price tag.  For my money I'd find the better deal on the 732 that thousands have used for years with great luck and call it a day.


If I were doing it again, I would probably get the 732 and save $20.  I did read somewhere that the probes on the 733 were sturdier tho....


----------



## ostrichsak

Bearcarver said:


> BTW:  My concern is never to get my Maverick to read a similar temp as the MES sensor reads.
> 
> My concern is to get the temp of the part of the smoker where the biggest portion of meat is.
> 
> That is why I move it to wherever  the meat is.
> 
> Also: I don't set any of the extra things on my ET-732. I just set it near me, and keep an eye on the temps now & then.
> 
> Bear


I understand where you mean.  My placement gets it within a few inches of where the meat is and the only way to get it even closer is to have it share the rack as the meat which creates a few more logistical issues as I'm attempting to remove & replace the rack regularly.  I think my placement is a great compromise between temp of the smoker nearest the meat and being out of the way as to not create yet another thing to worry about when moving things around.  I don't need it to read exactly what the smoker reads but if you are close to that sensor as byproduct of placement it sure makes it easier to know what to set your unit's temp to get get a desired actual temp since they are notoriously off on temperature.  If the MES was calibrated from the factory to be as actual as the Maverick this would be a non-issue so I'd say not to worry about it but they aren't.  So if you can place your sensor within about the same distance you would while also remaining relatively close to the unit's sensor.... might as well.  You're not losing out on anything. 

As for adjusting the settings... I don't always.  I'm smoking CSR's right now and I have set nothing because I'm watching basketball on TV and the display is right next to me plus the readings on these aren't as mission critical.  Lots of times I will smoke overnight to get a desired completion time and in which case the alarm is imperative to make sure everything goes smoothly.  If for some reason the stalls don't take as long as they usually do I don't want me eat overcooking and getting all dry and tough.  I also don't need a flare up on the wood or some sort of drop in temp ruining my day earlier.  I don't always use the settings but when I do they're nice to have.


----------



## Bearcarver

harleydiva said:


> If I were doing it again, I would probably get the 732 and save $20.  I did read somewhere that the probes on the 733 were sturdier tho....


I wouldn't doubt that you are right. I think the probes on the 732 are their only weak point.

The second time I cleaned my 732 probes, I pulled the cable right off the probe.

My back-up ET-73 set is over 4 years old, and I'm still using the original probes.

Bear


----------



## rickyh24

Well the ribs came out pretty good. I would like them a little less tender but the wife loves when they fall off the bone.  Will probably order that thermometer and give short ribs a try next.


----------



## rickyh24

Also ordered the 733. Thinking I'll run it through the vent on the left and clip it on the grate near the probe  for the MES. Only thing that sucks is I guess I won't be able to just pull out the grate while cooking. I figure I will be able to learn the difference between the two probes this way. Actually I will probably very rarely use all 4 grates so I could just clip it to the top one and leave the rack in there empty while cooking.


----------



## ted kenner

I hope we are not driving off would be smokers with all the spending and fine tuning.
Our parents and grand parents turned out some fine cooking and smoked products with wood fires, iffy spring thermometers and homemade smoke ovens.

This new stuff is great but not critical to fine food.
Ted.


----------



## gonehuntin10

I agree Ted.  If we put the time in to learn the intricacies of our existing equipment, we wouldn't need the digital stuff to fine tune.  But, I do have to say, that the gadgets do make our time more efficient.  It's nice to be able work on other things and have control over what our smokers are doing and a reminder timer thats its time to give it some attention.  We're a product of our busy lifestyles...


----------



## ted kenner

I suppose you are right. With all the expensive improvements to ski equipment, fly rods and golf clubs .
In hindsight, we just thought we were having fun at the time.
Having said that, I still bought in to the hype.
Ted.


----------



## joopster

I find it interesting that everyone says a MES is convenient/easy/foolproof.  I love doing my BBQ on a charcoal smoker because that is what BBQ is all about.  Otherwise, it's set it and forget it.  That's no fun...


----------



## ted kenner

Isn't that the time to visit, have a beer or a glass of wine and poke at the meat a bit while it cooks?
 Are we losing our ability to relax and socialize?
I hope we do not reach a point where we buy the smoked product and buy the wine.
These are all important tasks for us retired types.
Ted


----------



## Bearcarver

Ted Kenner said:


> I hope we are not driving off would be smokers with all the spending and fine tuning.
> Our parents and grand parents turned out some fine cooking and smoked products with wood fires, iffy spring thermometers and homemade smoke ovens.
> 
> This new stuff is great but not critical to fine food.
> Ted.


LOL---This is an "MES Owners" tread. Anybody that gets "driven off " by talking about fine tuning MES is on the wrong thread anyway.

There are many ways to skin a cat, and the MES is just one of them (my favorite one).

If I was younger & in better health, I'd probably go with a "Big Green Egg", like my Son has, and loves.

Bear


----------



## mikelisab

You guys are pretty good salesmen!
Just ordered the Maverick 733, using it this weekend.
 Will let ya'll know how it worked.
Cooking 3 different meats.
                   Mike


----------



## jims38305

Got my MES30 last November and love it!  I good friend has 2 of them and highly recomended it.  Can't wait til it get warmer outside.  Purchased it on Amazon.


----------



## mtgrizzly52

Good afternoon all,

I got a MES 40" with window for my birthday a couple of weeks ago from my dear wife. Going to electric kind of goes against the way I think about smoking the wrong way, because I like using wood, but I'm open to new ideas.

Anyway, I cured it about a week ago or so during some good old Montana bitter cold and wind. It never got above 250 degrees on the oven thermometer that I had placed on the middle rack, but no alarm because it was cold with a fairly stiff wind. I did have the smoker protected from most of the wind though.

Today, I'm already to put on a 2 bone prime rib, so went out and fired up the new MES. The temp today is about 35 degrees and no wind. In preheating the machine, I noticed the oven thermometer has not gone above 250 degrees again in the middle of the middle rack, so I put my remote temperature probe in through the side vent to about the same position as the oven thermometer, and they both agree......hmmmmm!

Now I have moved both the probe and temp thermometer to the middle of the lowest rack and now my readings are at 273 degrees and the digital readout on the smoker is at 279 to 280 degrees, so that isn't too bad, but I don't want to smoke on the bottom rack when I do beef roasts.

Are these temp differences common with this smoker and if so what if anything have all of you talented folks done to overcome the issue?

Thanks for any and all suggestions!

Mtgrizzly52


----------



## Bearcarver

mtgrizzly52 said:


> Good afternoon all,
> 
> I got a MES 40" with window for my birthday a couple of weeks ago from my dear wife. Going to electric kind of goes against the way I think about smoking the wrong way, because I like using wood, but I'm open to new ideas.
> 
> Anyway, I cured it about a week ago or so during some good old Montana bitter cold and wind. It never got above 250 degrees on the oven thermometer that I had placed on the middle rack, but no alarm because it was cold with a fairly stiff wind. I did have the smoker protected from most of the wind though.
> 
> Today, I'm already to put on a 2 bone prime rib, so went out and fired up the new MES. The temp today is about 35 degrees and no wind. In preheating the machine, I noticed the oven thermometer has not gone above 250 degrees again in the middle of the middle rack, so I put my remote temperature probe in through the side vent to about the same position as the oven thermometer, and they both agree......hmmmmm!
> 
> Now I have moved both the probe and temp thermometer to the middle of the lowest rack and now my readings are at 273 degrees and the digital readout on the smoker is at 279 to 280 degrees, so that isn't too bad, but I don't want to smoke on the bottom rack when I do beef roasts.
> 
> Are these temp differences common with this smoker and if so what if anything have all of you talented folks done to overcome the issue?
> 
> Thanks for any and all suggestions!
> 
> Mtgrizzly52


Since you have a side vent, you must have a Gen #2 MES. One of the problems with that unit is the slanted drip plate, with the water pan in it. That slanted plate forces the heat to go uphill, keeping the heat trapped in the right side.

You can try removing the water pan completely. Then put a throw-away foil pan under the hole where the water pan was, to catch any drips that would have gone into the water pan that you removed. This will allow some of the heat that's trapped below the slanted drip plate to escape through the water pan hole.

Later when you get an AMNPS you'll want to do this anyway. Then you'll be able to put the AMNPS over the water pan hole to get air flow to the AMNPS.

As for what is common with that unit---Yes poor balance of heat is very common with that unit.

Bear


----------



## mtgrizzly52

Bearcarver, thank you for the return post.

Oops, forgot to mention I did purchase an AMNPS unit and I'm currently using it. The side vent is fully open, the chip pan removed, the water pan likewise. I've got an aluminum foil tent over the AMNPS and the smoke I'm getting seems to be perfect out of the vent....not a lot of it, a very light color of white in the smoke and it appears good smoke circulation inside the smoker, so I'm really happy with the AMNPS!

The prime rib has been on now for a couple of hours and internal temp is 85 degrees. I have the meat on the 2nd rack from the bottom along with the oven thermometer and it appears the inside temp is 220 degrees, and the digital temp reading is cycling between 225 and 230 degrees, so I good with that. 

I am going to order the remote thermometer y'all have talking about tonight as it seems to be perfect for this application.

Finally, I am using your prime rib recipe Bearcarver and I can't wait to taste it. I cook a lot of rib roasts for holidays and such which everyone raves about, but your recipe though close to mine, is I think going to be awesome!! This also the first time I've smoked a rib roast.

mtgrizzly52


----------



## mtgrizzly52

Well I am happy to report that my 40" MES worked pretty good along with the AMNPS. The rib roast came out looking great with a nice crust on it, but the smell wasn't the best. It smelled smokey, but there was another odor that smelled not so good. It didn't take long to figure out what is was once I cut into the meat and tasted it.

We ordered a half of beef at the end of 2012, supposedly a grain fed prime black angus, but the meat we got was from an old heifer that was a range cow... I still wonder who the meat processor gave our beef to. I thought we had thrown away all of that crappy meat, but somehow one rib roast was kept and then mixed in with the beef we bought a month ago...yep, I confirmed it from the markings on the wrapping. This roast was so tough, I couldn't cut the lip, my favorite and tenderest part of a prime rib except with a very sharp knife, and the taste was just plain rank!

So, a high score for my MES, but a zero for Lower Valley Meats in Kalispell, MT!

mtgrizzly52


----------



## Bearcarver

mtgrizzly52 said:


> Well I am happy to report that my 40" MES worked pretty good along with the AMNPS. The rib roast came out looking great with a nice crust on it, but the smell wasn't the best. It smelled smokey, but there was another odor that smelled not so good. It didn't take long to figure out what is was once I cut into the meat and tasted it.
> 
> We ordered a half of beef at the end of 2012, supposedly a grain fed prime black angus, but the meat we got was from an old heifer that was a range cow... I still wonder who the meat processor gave our beef to. I thought we had thrown away all of that crappy meat, but somehow one rib roast was kept and then mixed in with the beef we bought a month ago...yep, I confirmed it from the markings on the wrapping. This roast was so tough, I couldn't cut the lip, my favorite and tenderest part of a prime rib except with a very sharp knife, and the taste was just plain rank!
> 
> So, a high score for my MES, but a zero for Lower Valley Meats in Kalispell, MT!
> 
> mtgrizzly52


Wow, I'm real sorry to hear about your bad roast. I wouldn't get any from them again!!

That would really tick me off, paying for it, prepping it, smoking it, getting anxious to taste it, and then it's a bad piece of meat !!!

BTW: I forgot to mention, even though the Gen #2 MES has problems, if you pay attention to what it does, and where, you can make adjustments to get Great foods out of it.

Bear


----------



## hotmes

MES 30" with AMNPS.  I'm about to add a thermocouple to it so I can run it off my PID controller.  

I already have a PID control box that I use for homebrew, sous vide, etc, which switches 2x 120V circuits up to 20 amps each.  I should be able to just plug it into the thermocouple and plug the MES into it to start controlling it.  Maybe a little re-tuning, since I'd imagine the parameters are way different for the inside of a smoker vs liquid.  

I dug up an old RTD thermocouple from my bin of brew system parts that I had stopped using because it wasn't working.  I tore it apart and found that the solder joint to one of the pins was loose.  Touched that up a bit with the soldering iron and saved myself $30 or so.  

I tried smoking a couple things with the stock MES and it was pretty mediocre.  I tried to smoke some sausages and had trouble getting it to consistently produce smoke at low temps.  I smoked a chicken around 275-300 range and that turned out quite good, but needed chips replaced during the smoke even in the 2 hours or so that it took.  

I used the AMNPS to smoke pulled pork for about 9-10 hours the other day and it worked great.  At one point, it jumped a row, so I needed to add some additional pellets partway through, but other than that, it worked great.  I love that temperature and smoke are now isolated, which will make things much easier for the PID control.


----------



## Bearcarver

hotMES said:


> MES 30" with AMNPS.  I'm about to add a thermocouple to it so I can run it off my PID controller.
> 
> I already have a PID control box that I use for homebrew, sous vide, etc, which switches 2x 120V circuits up to 20 amps each.  I should be able to just plug it into the thermocouple and plug the MES into it to start controlling it.  Maybe a little re-tuning, since I'd imagine the parameters are way different for the inside of a smoker vs liquid.
> 
> I dug up an old RTD thermocouple from my bin of brew system parts that I had stopped using because it wasn't working.  I tore it apart and found that the solder joint to one of the pins was loose.  Touched that up a bit with the soldering iron and saved myself $30 or so.
> 
> I tried smoking a couple things with the stock MES and it was pretty mediocre.  I tried to smoke some sausages and had trouble getting it to consistently produce smoke at low temps.  I smoked a chicken around 275-300 range and that turned out quite good, but needed chips replaced during the smoke even in the 2 hours or so that it took.
> 
> I used the AMNPS to smoke pulled pork for about 9-10 hours the other day and it worked great.  At one point, it jumped a row, so I needed to add some additional pellets partway through, but other than that, it worked great.  I love that temperature and smoke are now isolated, which will make things much easier for the PID control.


AMNPS-----

Good chance the reason it jumped a row was it was too full. Try to keep the top of the pellets about 1/4" from the top of the walls.

Bear


----------



## guruatbol

Mine jumped a row as well while doing chicken in my MES 30.  I noticed that when I lit it I lit it on the left side.  The element is on the right side.  My hypothesis is that the heat from the element keeping the smoker at 275* was just enough to light the right side.  I also dried my pellets in the oven.

It seems hard to the AMNPS going on a cold smoke.  I think the pellets get damp during the cold smoke process. 

Mel


----------



## thunder lite

mtgrizzly52 said:


> The side vent is fully open, the chip pan removed, the water pan likewise.


For best results, the chip loader should not be removed, but should be extended out 1-2 inches. You'll also want to turn it so the opening (where you load the chips) is either down or facing forwards/backwards (actually, any direction but up). You can somewhat control the amount of air going in by the extension distance and angle of the loader opening. Note that if the open part of the loader is up, the solid bottom of the loader blocks the opening.

Ron


----------



## rickyh24

Should I worry about my maverick probes being 2 degrees off from each other? Sitting on my counter now one reads 70 the other 68.


----------



## ostrichsak

rickyh24 said:


> Should I worry about my maverick probes being 2 degrees off from each other? Sitting on my counter now one reads 70 the other 68.


Two degrees isn't enough to be concerned about.  Throw them in your smoker, set it to 250 and see if that number increases though.  That's the only thing I would be concerned about is if that discrepancy increases at higher temperatures where you plan on using them.


----------



## mtgrizzly52

Thunder Lite said:


> For best results, the chip loader should not be removed, but should be extended out 1-2 inches. You'll also want to turn it so the opening (where you load the chips) is either down or facing forwards/backwards (actually, any direction but up). You can somewhat control the amount of air going in by the extension distance and angle of the loader opening. Note that if the open part of the loader is up, the solid bottom of the loader blocks the opening.
> 
> Ron


Thanks Ron,

I'll give your a suggestion a try this weekend, as long as we don't get the subzero weather they are predicting!

mtgrizzly52


----------



## rickyh24

Ostrichsak said:


> Two degrees isn't enough to be concerned about.  Throw them in your smoker, set it to 250 and see if that number increases though.  That's the only thing I would be concerned about is if that discrepancy increases at higher temperatures where you plan on using them.



Alright sounds good. I'll check it out once it's not 20 degrees out.


----------



## Bearcarver

guruatbol said:


> Mine jumped a row as well while doing chicken in my MES 30.  I noticed that when I lit it I lit it on the left side.  The element is on the right side.  My hypothesis is that the heat from the element keeping the smoker at 275* was just enough to light the right side.  I also dried my pellets in the oven.
> 
> *That shouldn't happen, but if it happens again, put the lit end toward the heating element side. If that doesn't work, get a piece of metal, and stand it up between the AMNPS and the left end of the chip burner assembly, as a heat shield.*
> 
> It seems hard to keep the AMNPS going on a cold smoke.  I think the pellets get damp during the cold smoke process.
> 
> *It should keep smoking if you get it lit properly, but it is harder to keep the AMNPS pellets burning during a cold smoke. If you keep having trouble during cold smokes, get some saw dust, and use that instead of pellets.*
> 
> Mel


*Bear*


----------



## johnbphotos

I have two MES 40's (w/window). One Gen 1 and one Gen 2.

The Gen 1 melted one of the contacts to the heating element and the Gen 2 is just junk unless you like the taste of "bonfire" on your Q (the fire in the tray syndrome) and can handle the +/-25 degree temp difference from what it (MES) thinks it is and what my Maverick ET732 says it is. I trust my Maverick.

I will be ripping the digital controls out of both of them this spring and replacing theirs with an industrial temp controller w/solid state relays and get myself an AMNS for both.


----------



## rickyh24

this is frustrating. testing out my maverick with my MES and right now the smoker is reading 227. Probe 1 is reading 261 and Probe 2 is reading 264. Just bumped the smoker down to 190 to see what happens. Both probes are on the same rack close to the MES probe. Does this seem normal???


----------



## rickyh24

now that the heating element is off the 2 probes are dead on 261. so I guess that is a plus. Going to see what I have to do do the smoker temp to get both probes to read 235.


----------



## ostrichsak

rickyh24 said:


> this is frustrating. testing out my maverick with my MES and right now the smoker is reading 227. Probe 1 is reading 261 and Probe 2 is reading 264. Just bumped the smoker down to 190 to see what happens. Both probes are on the same rack close to the MES probe. Does this seem normal???


Yep, pretty common for these units to be horribly inaccurate.  That's one of the big complaints.


----------



## rickyh24

looks like once the smoker comes down to 220 both these probes should read around 235. This is taking readings right near the MES probe though. Going to get even more complicated when Im smoking on the bottom or top rack. Fun stuff. I guess the important thing is that the probes are within a degree or two from each other.


----------



## rickyh24

is there any reason to not just cut the MES meat probe right off the unit? Its pretty much just in the way.


----------



## Bearcarver

rickyh24 said:


> is there any reason to not just cut the MES meat probe right off the unit? Its pretty much just in the way.


If you're comparing the MES meat probe to your MES readout, you might want to try it in a piece of meat, with a Maverick probe in the piece of meat too. I found my MES meat probe to be accurate in meat, but not in the air (smoker).

At least check it before you chop it.

Bear


----------



## rickyh24

ah ok if thats the case I'll keep it so I can monitor 3 things at once. All in all the MES probe was pretty close for me. Ran the thing for a few hours and with the smoker set at 225 my probes were both usually within a degree or two of 235. If I turned the MES up to 230 the probes would swing past 250 while the heating element was working. I guess thats to be expected though.


----------



## baconator

I just picked up the MES 30' John McLemore *Signature Series*  from lowes here in Edmonton Canada a few weeks back for $216. I dont think it will replace my charcoal smoker but Im still trying to figure this thing out...   for the life of me I've yet to get a smoke ring on any food and I've tried adding crushed up charcoal to my pellets as per this site.... Tomorrow I'm trying pulled pork, pics to come :)


----------



## dreadylock

i love my mes30 gen2 smoker i got at bass pro shop, I













20140404_192444.jpg



__ dreadylock
__ Apr 4, 2014






've only smoked with it twice but using it is easier than pulling out my charbroil smoker

my wife loves all the ham i made so far. this weekend ribs and maybe salmon oh and i got an amaze n tube and 4 lbs pecan and apple pellets


----------



## sctdg35

Baconater you will probably not get a smoke ring no matter what you do. I used crushed up lump ,chips,pellets and split chunks in my Masterbuilt Cold Smoker attachment with my MES and have never got a smoke ring .With  my charcoal kamado cooker no problem with a ring or my offset also. Smoke ring is only for looks anyhow,what matters is how it tastes.


----------



## thump

It works, and has capability greater than my smoker skills.  I bought the MES 30", with a window, light, remote control, and a smoker stand at Bass Pro Shop - Atlanta, GA.


----------



## boneslides

First time smoker here!  I bought the 30" MES from Amazon.  Tested it with a turkey breast this weekend.  I brined it but did not otherwise season it as I wanted to test just how smoky it would turn out.  Answer: pretty smoky!!!! I used hickory since that was all I had on hand. It was tasty but the smoke flavor was a little too assertive for our tastes, but mission accomplished!  Next time I will use Jeff's rub.  Next up, perhaps a brisket!!


----------



## wy will

I just ordered a MES40 and it should be here by Friday. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Bearcarver

Boneslides said:


> First time smoker here!  I bought the 30" MES from Amazon.  Tested it with a turkey breast this weekend.  I brined it but did not otherwise season it as I wanted to test just how smoky it would turn out.  Answer: pretty smoky!!!! I used hickory since that was all I had on hand. It was tasty but the smoke flavor was a little too assertive for our tastes, but mission accomplished!  Next time I will use Jeff's rub.  Next up, perhaps a brisket!!


You probably had heavy smoke, if the smoke was too strong.

Hours & hours & hours of light smoke is Great, but a short time of heavy smoke can be strong or bitter, and even could make your tongue numb (creosote).

The name of the game is "TBS" ------- Thin Blue Smoke, or even light white smoke is good too.

Bear


----------



## pstefl

Can you tell me what type of ham you smoked (bone-in, boneless, pre-cooked, pre-smoked) and your recipe?  I'd like to do one for Easter


----------



## boneslides

Thank you.  I kind of figured that was the problem since I forgot to open the vent for the first hour or so.  I appreciate the input from the more experienced folks, such as yourself.  I appreciate it.


----------



## boneslides

You must've read my mind...I was thinking the same thing!  Let's hope someone answers and lends their expertise!


----------



## avfordguy

I've had mine for a couple of months MES 30 from Lowe's ( GEN2) works ok, temps are WAY off on the cooler side set it for 260 and pray you get 230, MB sending new parts to correct issue.


----------



## Bearcarver

pstefl said:


> Can you tell me what type of ham you smoked (bone-in, boneless, pre-cooked, pre-smoked) and your recipe?  I'd like to do one for Easter





Boneslides said:


> You must've read my mind...I was thinking the same thing! Let's hope someone answers and lends their expertise!


I do it the cheap way & the easy way----Also the Best tasting way. I used to buy Double Smoked Hams (cost a fortune). Now I buy the cheapest Smoke/cooked Hams, and smoke them again.

Here his how I do it:


> *Double Smoked Hams Times 4*


Bear


----------



## pstefl

Thanks!  Your hams look delicious.  I will definitely give it a try for Easter this year.


----------



## boneslides

Thanks Bear!!  Your hams look wonderful!  Think I will give it a try for Easter!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Any questions, don't be afraid to PM me.

Bear


----------



## patvance

[h1]Masterbuilt 20070112 Cold Smoking Kit for Masterbuilt Digital Smokers[/h1]

I don't know why this thing isn't mentioned here.  I'm an owner of the A-MAZE-N and now this wonderful device. This unit just smokes away the entire cook.  love it!


----------



## thehermit

I bought a 30" MES August 2014 and had very good success. Heck every chance I had I would put something in the smoker. Just before I bought this unit my youngest son moved out on his own, so I would make up a bunch of ribs and made sure he received more than his share. He really loved them and I could just see it in his eyes he wanted one but just couldn't swing the cash.

All of us try and help our kids out as much as possible and I am no different. After about 8 months I decided I wanted to give my 30' to my son but it meant I would have to buy a new one. I bought a new 40' with the glass door, stainless with the remote and I am one happy person with it. My son made out really well as I took very good care of the 30' all he had to do was start using it. Did I mention I also gave him a bag of apple, cherry, peach and alder wood chips and a shaker for rubs. He loves it and has already made a few racks of ribs and some smoked salmon. Bought both smokers from Amazon, have a prime account shipping was free.


----------



## domapoi

I love the support you give your son, even if you did have to travel into the future to do it. I am amazed that you are writing us this 4 months in advance of actually buying the 30" and the fact that you have even traveled another 8 months into the future from there to give it to him a year from now (August 2014 is about 4 months from now and if you add another 8 months from that time it will be about April 2015, which is a whole year into the future). I don't know where you live, but if I travel there, can you take me into the past so that I can prevent myself from getting married?

LOL,. just giving you a hard time with a simple mistaken typo there. Seriously though, I love the support you have given your son, I would have done the same thing with mine but he beat me to it as far as getting his own smoker but I did do the other by buying him all kinds of flavored wood chips and rubs. He is always smoking something for the group of friends he moved in with and wows them every time (but then he learned all he knows from me even though what I know is miniscule compared to what knowledge you will find on this site). Next thing you need to get him is an AMNS or an AMNPS. I love buying large amounts of cheese or nuts or some spices and using my AMNS to do a cold smoke on them. Home smoked cheese is one of the best IMOHO (In My Own Humble Opinion).


----------



## lama1

Gander Mountaun currently is selling 30" electric, model #20070910 for sale price of $159.99. They gave me a additional $70.00 rebate. The rebate has to be mailed to Masterbuilt to receive the $70.00. Bottom line is what I hope will be a great smoker for under $100 bucks. At that price I can afford a new thermometer, plenty of wood chips, a couple of butts, a rack of ribs, or two and a six pack. Sale in my area (Elyria Ohio) is good through Sunday. If you're in the market I don't think you can beat it.


----------



## bhelton

I love my MES 30, my only wish is that I could get a smoke ring on my ribs and pork.


----------



## air force dad

I am trying my very first smoke tomorrow on a new Gen1 MES30 digital with glass door and remote on some Scarbelly Wings! I bought an AMNPS from Todd and some pellets as well. I plan to preheat unit to 275 and looking at a 2 hour smoke. What do you guys think? Where I live, it will be hot and humid after we (a good friend of mine) get back from a few hours of fishing in the morning. I injected and have them marinating until tomorrow. What say you MES gurus? I need a little luck and all the help I can get (or vice versa). Thanks guys.


----------



## avfordguy

When I smoke wings in my MES 30 gen2 all I do is set it for 235 and smoke for 1 1/2 hours, anything more and they dry out.

Last batch I did for the wife was 10 LBS of wings with apple wood.


----------



## baconator

Any one using the John McLemore *Signature Series*  30' MES ,,,, My chip feeder is melting around the handle and where the door seals giving off toxic smoke I would assume. Is this normal ??


----------



## baconator

Here is a pic ,,, this Mes also has about 30 hrs of smoking on it so its well seasoned 













mes.jpg



__ baconator
__ Jun 21, 2014


----------



## alktlk

Bought mine at cabela's a year ago. Love it so far. Only smoked in it 3 times. But no problems so far. It's a camping favorite.


----------



## mneeley490

Baconator said:


> Any one using the John McLemore *Signature Series*  30' MES ,,,, My chip feeder is melting around the handle and where the door seals giving off toxic smoke I would assume. Is this normal ??


Umm, no. That is not normal. My MES30 doesn't have any plastic or rubber on the chip feeder, and no toxic smoke from the door seal. Have you checked with a good temp probe just how hot yours is getting? You might have a defective unit that is running way too hot.


----------



## smokermacdonald

I am currently the owner of 2 40"  MES's. One is second Gen, the other is first gen. Both with stainless, window, and remote.

One purchased from Amazon, one fron QVC.

I've also had 2: 30" MES's. I wore one out, and sold the other to get my second 40". I love these things.

I will share an interesting experience I had a couple of years back. I met a fellow smoker who was entering a BBQ contest. He was competing in the brisket comp. I decided to bring some brisket that I had just done, to seek his opinion. 

I found him at the competition, with his partner. While John and I were chatting, I gave the sample to his partner. When John discovered that I was using an electrics smoker, he actually turned away and stopped talking to me, calling me a cheat.

His partner laughed, and told john that my brisket was better than his, so, cheater or not, I (me) seemed to know what I was doing.

That was the last time I spoke to john, of course.  I still visit competitions, but just to see how good my results are compared to theirs.  There is one guy here in Vancouver whose product is consistently fantastic! He's won Lots of competitions in the Northwest, and he deserves to win.


----------



## Bearcarver

Baconator said:


> Any one using the John McLemore *Signature Series*  30' MES ,,,, My chip feeder is melting around the handle and where the door seals giving off toxic smoke I would assume. Is this normal ??





mneeley490 said:


> Umm, no. That is not normal. My MES30 doesn't have any plastic or rubber on the chip feeder, and no toxic smoke from the door seal. *Have you checked with a good temp probe just how hot yours is getting? You might have a defective unit that is running way too hot.*


Baconator,

My exact first thoughts. You need to check your smoker temp with an accurate therm.

Bear


----------



## magicland

Bhelton said:


> I love my MES 30, my only wish is that I could get a smoke ring on my ribs and pork.


Morton's Tender Quick.


----------



## Bearcarver

Bhelton said:


> I love my MES 30, my only wish is that I could get a smoke ring on my ribs and pork.


A Smoke Ring is all show, and not important enough to use cures to get it. IMHO

Bear


----------



## kingmac

I have had my MES for over a year.  And i like it very much. The problem I had initially is that it is not very high off the ground. And it does not have wheels. I solved the height problem by standing it on four cinder blocks. Works great. I have smoked chiken, pork, beef in it, yet to try fish and other seafood like scallops or shrimp.  I got mine from QVC or maybe HSN, don't remember but one of those.


----------



## geerock

Bearcarver said:


> A Smoke Ring is all show, and not important enough to use cures to get it. IMHO
> 
> 
> Bear



X2 ↑
Adding a chemical (nitrates or nitrites) to add color to food to say you have a smoke ring?


----------



## Bearcarver

Kingmac said:


> I have had my MES for over a year.  And i like it very much. The problem I had initially is that it is not very high off the ground. And it does not have wheels. I solved the height problem by standing it on four cinder blocks. Works great. I have smoked chiken, pork, beef in it, yet to try fish and other seafood like scallops or shrimp.  I got mine from QVC or maybe HSN, don't remember but one of those.


Hi King,

Here's a couple Fish Step by Steps that might give you some tips:

Link:

*Smoked Salmon*      

Link:

*Smoked Brook Trout & Tilapia*

*Bear*


----------



## kingmac

Thanks Bear. I'll give those two posts a try.


----------



## tlindholtz

I got a Gen 2 30" for Fathers Day.  So far, I like it okay.  It does a good job but I think once I get used to it it'll do better.  I've used it twice -- brats the first time, a double turkey breast the second time.  Both came out good.  But I'm discovering the draft is a little slow and I need to leave the chip dumper partially out to get better airflow.  Otherwise the chips just turn black.  Mine has a built in meat thermometer.  I know it's a bit off so I'm still working on calibrating it and I may wind up getting an ancillary one.


----------



## avfordguy

To get better draft on the chip tray, I do the following:

Load the chip loader only 1/2 full, then when dumping the chips leave the chip loader in the dumped position, don't turn it back after dumping the chips. If you look closely you will see the 3 holes in the chip loader and the 3 holes provides draft right on the chip tray if you don't roll it back.


----------



## smoked g

Got a MES 40 digital electric (Gen 2) for Father’s Day.   Got to get an AMPS or something to help with longer smoking times so I can cook without being there all the time.  Have a lot to learn so will be signing up for the 5 day e-course and reading posts during lunch break.

Baconator are you sure that is plastic that melted and not just some creosote from the smoking wood?   I’ll have to check mine this afternoon just to be sure.


----------



## tlindholtz

Just solved another niggling little problem with the MES: the need to low crawl to check the chip status. Being a woodworker with a fair amount of scrap and leftovers I built a cabinet stand for my MES. Was able to make it almost entirely out of scrap and left overs. And, befitting an item intended for rustic outdoor use, decided to leave it unfinished and let it weather. The fun part was the joinery. All the joints are hand cut laps or hand cut tongue-and-grooved laps. And all joints are both glued and screwed. It has adjustable legs for the uneven surface it sits on and a removable ceramic tile top.













image.jpg



__ tlindholtz
__ Jun 24, 2014


----------



## smokermacdonald

Nice work, well done.


----------



## Bearcarver

TLindholtz said:


> Just solved another niggling little problem with the MES: the need to low crawl to check the chip status. Being a woodworker with a fair amount of scrap and leftovers I built a cabinet stand for my MES. Was able to make it almost entirely out of scrap and left overs. And, befitting an item intended for rustic outdoor use, decided to leave it unfinished and let it weather. The fun part was the joinery. All the joints are hand cut laps or hand cut tongue-and-grooved laps. And all joints are both glued and screwed. It has adjustable legs for the uneven surface it sits on and a removable ceramic tile top.


Excellent !!!

Bear


----------



## dannyubc

I got my MES 30 for Father's Day...my wife got it from HSN it is the cinnamon model.  I  have smoked a few things on my 22.5 Webber performer(pics in my profile)...but have smoked whole chickens, rib tips, and a boneless turkey breast...I have a pork butt and a couple kinds of fish in the que.  I'm loving it and learning lots from this forum.  Thanks to all.


----------



## WV_Crusader

MES 30 here! Love this thing!

Matt

Sent from West 'By-God' Virginia!


----------



## greasespot

I bought mine through Amazon. I have been smoking ribs and I have a Pork Shoulder ready to go in first thing in the morning. The best purchase I ever made.


----------



## lynnbanducci

Very nice, my husband is going to build me a stand so I don't have to get on the hands and knees to check stuff...will post a picture if I can figure out how!


----------



## daricksta

I think Masterbuilt is the best smoker for the money out there. I've had my MES 30 1st Gen going on my third year now. Don't use it nearly as much as I'd like because of the rainy Washington state weather and I prefer to place it in my uncovered backyard and not use it in my garage. . But things are slowly warming up and the rain is supposed to stop completely...in four days.


----------



## smokermacdonald

I have both of my MES's stored outside, under cover. One in maple falls, wa, and one in Vanc., bc.  I check them often, and so far so good. They are pretty darn sturdy.


----------



## bigtimtx

Whoop whoop! Got my AMNPS 5x8 scratch and dent special today, along with 6 lbs of assorted pellets. Doing a cook for this weekend for my F-I-L's 75th birthday. I have a couple of nice briskets (around 10-11 lbs each) plus 10 lbs of beef sausage. My first trip on the AMNPS and I'm expecting A-MAZE-N results...Q-views will be posted!


----------



## bgosnell151

Toasterdood said:


> I got it from Cabelas..The one you purchased does it have the Top Air vent?


Got mine over a year ago from there and it did... which is a good thing.  Took me forever to find a gen 1.


----------



## air force dad

I have the Gen1 30" MES Digital w/window and remote, 800 watt element. I have only done one food smoke (Scarbelly Wings) with it but the end results were bragged about, so I guess I did ok.


----------



## dannyubc

Mine came from HSN 3 weeks ago and has a top vent.  Does anyone know ow to clean it?  After a few smokes it seems gummed up and is harder to open/close.


----------



## Bearcarver

Dannyubc said:


> Mine came from HSN 3 weeks ago and has a top vent. Does anyone know ow to clean it? After a few smokes it seems gummed up and is harder to open/close.


Open & close it while hot or warm.

Clean it while hot with a little oven cleaner type stuff on a rag. Don't let it drip on any food or things that touch food.

Bear


----------



## dannyubc

Thanks Bear...as soon as it warmed up on today's smoke it was easier to  turn...I an buying one of those portable steam cleaning machines to clean the glass (and other stuff around the house) maybe that will work..


----------



## red dog

Dannyubc said:


> Thanks Bear...as soon as it warmed up on today's smoke it was easier to turn...I an buying one of those portable steam cleaning machines to clean the glass (and other stuff around the house) maybe that will work..


I use simple green to clean my glass. Spray it on with a plastic squirt bottle, let it dissolve the grease, then wipe off with paper towels. Works great.


----------



## gary s

I don't have any glass on my smoker, but what I do for the glass on the oven door is take a razor blade scraper, scrape it down and use a little cleaner and back to new.

Gary S


----------



## bigtimtx

20140627_182253_resized.jpg



__ bigtimtx
__ Jun 27, 2014


















20140627_215956_resized_1.jpg



__ bigtimtx
__ Jun 27, 2014






Okay, so here's the setup:

Got my new AMNPS 5X8 loaded up with about 75% Pitmasters Choice, temp set at (true) 225 degrees and loaded in 2 - 11 1/2 pound packer trimmed briskets... The cherry in the Pitmasters smells AMAZING (or A-Maze-N, I suppose)...going for a 12 to 13 hour ride... I usually do 60 mins/lb + 60 mins. Will post Q-view in the AM...


----------



## bigtimtx

BigTimTX said:


> 20140627_182253_resized.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ bigtimtx
> __ Jun 27, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140627_215956_resized_1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ bigtimtx
> __ Jun 27, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so here's the setup:
> 
> Got my new AMNPS 5X8 loaded up with about 75% Pitmasters Choice, temp set at (true) 225 degrees and loaded in 2 - 11 1/2 pound packer trimmed briskets... The cherry in the Pitmasters smells AMAZING (or A-Maze-N, I suppose)...going for a 12 to 13 hour ride... I usually do 60 mins/lb + 60 mins. Will post Q-view in the AM...


BTW- I caught these at HEB for $1.95/lb


----------



## gary s

Looking good, I wish we had an HEB here in Tyler, closest one is in Carthage, Brookshire's eliminated all the competition except foe Wally World . As big as Tyler is, that is the only two grocery chains we have.

Can't wait to see more pictures

Gary S


----------



## bigtimtx

ColoredUp.jpg



__ bigtimtx
__ Jun 28, 2014






Getting some nice color....













ReadyToWrap.jpg



__ bigtimtx
__ Jun 28, 2014






Ready to wrap!


----------



## bgosnell151

What is HEB?


----------



## gary s

HEB  ---  South Texas grocery Chain

Gary S


----------



## bgosnell151

Explains why I never heard of it all the way up here in northern MA.


----------



## bigtimtx

bgosnell151 said:


> Explains why I never heard of it all the way up here in northern MA.


Nope...sadly, they haven't made it that far yet... :-)


----------



## texas hunter

Just got mine last night for a B-Day gift. Have not used it yet but cannot wait. Family picked it up at Academy Sports. Just started surfing the forum for mods and suggestions.


----------



## bgosnell151

The mod that is most popular is the mailbox mod.  But make sure you go to the Sponsors page, visit the Amaz-N website and pick up a AMNPS.


----------



## Bearcarver

Hey BigTim!!!

That Brisket keeps looking better & better.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## sandmouse

Me. I have a MES 30. Just joined the fourm. Done a few smokes since I purchased it. Seems Im not getting the bark Im expecting off my briskets Ive cooked so far. Any suggestions. Its like too moist inside or something. The rub will come off with your just touching the meat after its been cooked.

Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bgosnell151

Sandmouse said:


> Me. I have a MES 30. Just joined the fourm. Done a few smokes since I purchased it. Seems Im not getting the bark Im expecting off my briskets Ive cooked so far. Any suggestions. Its like too moist inside or something. The rub will come off with your just touching the meat after its been cooked.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


Make sure the vent is 100% open on top.


----------



## Bearcarver

Sandmouse said:


> Me. I have a MES 30. Just joined the fourm. Done a few smokes since I purchased it. Seems Im not getting the bark Im expecting off my briskets Ive cooked so far. Any suggestions. Its like too moist inside or something. The rub will come off with your just touching the meat after its been cooked.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R760 using Tapatalk 2


Don't put water in your water pan. Either wrap it in foil & leave it in the smoker empty, or fill it with sand for a heat sinc.

Bear


----------



## bigtimtx

Bearcarver said:


> Hey BigTim!!!
> 
> That Brisket keeps looking better & better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Thanks, Bear! There wasn't a speck left!!!


----------



## bigtimtx

BigTimTX said:


> Thanks, Bear! There wasn't a speck left!!!


...and the AMNPS absolutely rocks!!!


----------



## bigtimtx

Texas Hunter said:


> Just got mine last night for a B-Day gift. Have not used it yet but cannot wait. Family picked it up at Academy Sports. Just started surfing the forum for mods and suggestions.


Hey Texas Hunter...

If nothing else, get an AMNPS for your MES...best add-on ever! I was a 'stick and steel' smoker for several decades before I got a 40" MES for my birthday a couple years ago, and although it is a great smoker, the AMNPS will provide you with steady, consistent smoke for a longer time than the MES can do...and it allows you to cold smoke, should you choose to!


----------



## Bearcarver

BigTimTX said:


> ...and the AMNPS absolutely rocks!!!


Absolutely---Been Preaching that for over 4 years!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------



## baconator

I ended up sending master built a email a few weeks ago and they got back to me today.......   they are sending me a new unit of better quality although the new smoker has a window, not sure about that but hey I'm pretty impressed with the customer service!!!   I didn't end up testing the internal temp but the smoker was over heating for sure the exterior of the unit was very hot to touch...


----------



## earld

Glad Masterbuilt seems to be taking care of you!


----------



## zozr

Just curious, why use the AMNPS when you're doing hot smoking? Do you use that instead of the chip pan in your mes smoker?


----------



## deathsfriend

Yes. The AMNPS gives very consistent smoke for 6-8 hours for me. That means I can set and forget long smoking meats (like pork butt or brisket) and not have to load chips every 45 mins.


----------



## addertooth

I have the MES 40" 20070613 (Lowes) without window.  In various tests in which I went with the thermometer fully inserted in the meat, and half inserted into the meat, the probe read about 21 degrees hotter than the actual meat temperature.  I have to feed chips into it about once per hour to get a reasonable amount of smoke flavor.  The A-Maze-N pellet tray will probably be my next purchase, followed by the Maverick ET-732 for accurate meat temperatures without opening the door. 

Overall, the smoker has produced good meats, but as it comes from the factory, requires more effort than I originally envisioned.


----------



## zozr

deathsfriend said:


> Yes. The AMNPS gives very consistent smoke for 6-8 hours for me. That means I can set and forget long smoking meats (like pork butt or brisket) and not have to load chips every 45 mins.


Thanks, thats pretty cool. Do you use pellets or more of a sawdust?


----------



## addertooth

Sawdust is typically used on very low temperature smokes.


----------



## campchef1

The AMNPS = A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker

you may also use sawdust


----------



## dakotadave

Bought mine at Cabelas on a black Friday sale. Works well and have had it for about two years now.  The element burned out about 3 or 4 months ago but getting a replacement was easy as was the actual removing and replacing.


----------



## addertooth

How much do they charge for the heating element?


----------



## earld

I see a small access door near the bottom of my 30. I bet that is it.


----------



## dakotadave

I think it was about $40 and it comes with instructions. It only took me about 20 minutes to change it out.


----------



## dakotadave

The wires to the element are behind that panel in the back. and then there are a couple screws inside also. It only took me about 20 minutes to change it out


----------



## avfordguy

I use the "cold smoke" attachment from Masterbuilt, gives me 5-6 hours of good TBS............I have had great luck with it......load it and forget it...

I have the Gen 2 MES 30..everyone knocks it, to me it does a great job, others may chime in and say what they use.

For me, I think the MES 30 does a remarkable job of producing consistent  cooking/smoking.


----------



## lostriver

I bought mine through Amazon.  Seems to work great although I've only used it a few time.  I use an AMNPS with it.  I have the 40" with window.


----------



## tom 178

I have the 30" analog and now want the digital one with the drip pan in the bottom and the side wood entry . My current one needs to have the door opened to add wood.


----------



## Bearcarver

Tom 178 said:


> I have the 30" analog and now want the digital one with the drip pan in the bottom and the side wood entry . My current one needs to have the door opened to add wood.


Hi Tom,

Do us all a favor & get the Generation #1 MES.

It will be so much easier for the experienced guys to help you get good Q, if you need any help.

The Gen #2 has too many problems. Gives me a headache even thinking about it.

Or keep the Analog, and get an AMNPS, and get perfect smoke for up to 11 straight hours, without opening the door at all.

Bear


----------



## domapoi

Bearcarver said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Do us all a favor & get the Generation #1 MES.
> 
> It will be so much easier for the experienced guys to help you get good Q, if you need any help.
> 
> The Gen #2 has too many problems. Gives me a headache even thinking about it.
> 
> Or keep the Analog, and get an AMNPS, and get perfect smoke for up to 11 straight hours, without opening the door at all.
> 
> Bear


Or, do both and be really, REALLY happy! (i.e. gen. #1 AND an AMNPS)


----------



## tom 178

Where can a gen 1 be bought?  I am going to look into the amp. Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver

Tom 178 said:


> Where can a gen 1 be bought? I am going to look into the amp. Thanks


Here's a Pretty good deal----$177 with Free Shipping:


Bear


----------



## unclejoeyv

IMHO get the 40 over the 30. I thought the 40 would be overkill but I managed to fill every square inch just for apps on 4th of July. 80 ABTs, 50 stuffed shrooms, 60 meatballs and 24 hard-cooked eggs. (300 min eggs)


----------



## Bearcarver

unclejoeyv said:


> IMHO get the 40 over the 30. I thought the 40 would be overkill but I managed to fill every square inch just for apps on 4th of July. 80 ABTs, 50 stuffed shrooms, 60 meatballs and 24 hard-cooked eggs. (300 min eggs)


I totally agree!!

I stopped telling people that, because I always feel as though I'm telling others to spend more money.

However I originally bought an MES 30 to save money, and ended up getting an MES 40 a year later, so I actually spent a lot more money than if I would have just gotten the MES 40 right away.

Somebody should have told me to get the MES 40 in the first place!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Tom 178 said:


> Where can a gen 1 be bought? I am going to look into the amp. Thanks


Tom,

Here's the Gen #1 MES 40 with window, remote control, 1200 Watts, etc, etc.

This is The Great One for $10 less than I paid 4 years ago!!!    FREE SHIPPING TOO!!

http://www.target.com/p/masterbuilt...odSlot=medium_1_2&tempterm=masterbuilt+smoker

Bear


----------



## red dog

Great looking brisket Tim. I have yet to do a brisky on my MES. Just curious as to how long your smoke ended up taking?


----------



## sgip2000

Bearcarver said:


> Tom,
> 
> Here's the Gen #1 MES 40 with window, remote control, 1200 Watts, etc, etc.
> 
> This is The Great One for $10 less than I paid 4 years ago!!!    FREE SHIPPING TOO!!
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/masterbuilt...odSlot=medium_1_2&tempterm=masterbuilt+smoker
> 
> Bear


I got mine from Target.  Saved an additional 5% and got free shipping with my "Red" card.  Only complaint was that one of the corners on the smoker box had a ding in it.  No damage to the box though.  Doesn't affect the performance though either.


----------



## Bearcarver

sgip2000 said:


> I got mine from Target.  Saved an additional 5% and got free shipping with my "Red" card.  Only complaint was that one of the corners on the smoker box had a ding in it.  No damage to the box though.  Doesn't affect the performance though either.


Yup-----Dent doesn't hurt----Much better than a bad controller or heating element.

You'll love it !!

Bear


----------



## wrestler75

vaheredity said:


> Question for MES 40 with window owners...
> 
> Have any of you had a problem with the door cracking at the top around the screws? Mine has 2 pretty significant cracks which start around the screws in the top inside of the door and go up and over the top to the outside. I don't know if it's causing any kind of problem but I've had this smoker less than 6 months so I'm pretty annoyed. I do have some black Flex Seal and I was thinking of spraying some on a brush and trying to seal the cracks with that.
> 
> Thoughts...suggestions...help!?
> 
> Thanks!


I would give masterbuilt a call.  There customer service is outstanding from what I have read.


----------



## Bearcarver

wrestler75 said:


> I would give masterbuilt a call. There customer service is outstanding from what I have read.


I agree!!

It's likely they'll send vaheredity a new door.

Bear


----------



## brianbray

I had a truly exceptional experience with them- I don't want to detail it because they did something that they did not have to even though my smoker was clearly out of warranty. Masterbuilt is a family company and even though the outsource abroad, they still act in the family tradition. 

They also probably want to know about that manufacturing defect, if they don't already.


----------



## sgip2000

Bearcarver said:


> Yup-----Dent doesn't hurt----Much better than a bad controller or heating element.
> 
> You'll love it !!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear.

I smoked a pork shoulder over the weekend and it came out okay for a hurried cook.  Next time I'll be better prepared and hopefully it'll be even better.  Will be sure to do some "Q-View" as well.


----------



## sseriouss1

I've got the 30 with the window from Home Depot. Love it for chicken, got the Masterbuilt smoke generator attachment for salmon and other low temp stuff. I recently got very good reviews from a couple old timers who have both always used charcoal. So proud.


----------



## lothar1974

Just bought it directly from MB today.  Now the hard part, waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## paulh1966

just got mine, about to season it, I got an MES 30 Gen1.


----------



## samjoy

I have only had my MES for a month or so. Only complaint is it seems to cook to fast. I put chicken on at 215 and it is done in less 2 hours. Same thing with ribs. Am presently smoking baby back ribs right now and put temp at 210degrees. Will see how they do.


----------



## lanshark42

I've had mine for about a month now - 30" digital w/Window.  From QVC.  Everything that has come out of it so far  - 2 butts, a whole loin, 3 racks of ribs, has been DELICIOUS!  Couldn't be much happier with it.


----------



## campchef1

sounds like your internal temp gouge is not giving you an accurate reading you should add another temp gauge to see if the gauges are in synk.

if they read the same and you would like a longer cook time just lower the temp of the oven. match the internal temp of the meat by the time of cook to = the set oven tempature


----------



## brayhaven

Love my 30" so far.  Have done chicken, ribs, butt, & 2 brsikets in it.  Had to replace the controller after 2nd use.  Great cust service and new one seems fine.  

I ran into a guy the other day wheeling one out of Lowes.  I told him "You're gonna love that smoker"  He said  "I know, I wore my other one out after 5 yrs and a million pounds of meat"...  These things should be named  "smoking for idiots" as they are about as idiot proof as a smoker can be.

Greg


----------



## parrot-head

I have the 30 foot version...been having a blast with it.













c_laugh3.gif



__ parrot-head
__ Aug 29, 2014


----------



## bbq jedi

I have the MES 40. Works pretty good but I want to get a Yoder YS640 now.


----------



## wajski

I have the 30" and 40" with window I did 9 slabs of b/b ribs 40 drum sticks & 14 bacon rapped cheese dogs. Ribs 2hrs drumsticks 11/2 hrs dogs 1hr, I started every thing at the same time pulled dogs after 1hr chicken 11/2 hrs ribs 2 hrs. I had my 4 burner infrared grill on low 2 outside burners on put chicken above burners that were off dogs on top rack. I pulled ribs put chicken in a foil pan put ribs on grill all burners on low sauced ribs, 10min flip ribs add sauce every thing was ready 21/2 hrs later. I used 40" to do all great time,food 17 people MES only way to smoke and enjoy yourself. 2 friends have since bought 30"MES

I bought my 40" at Sams Club $299 love it


----------



## pitmasternate

I got my MES 40 as a gift from my wife when I got back from my last deployment. I smoke meat all the time and I have never had a single issue with it. Best gift ever


----------



## daricksta

Samjoy said:


> I have only had my MES for a month or so. Only complaint is it seems to cook to fast. I put chicken on at 215 and it is done in less 2 hours. Same thing with ribs. Am presently smoking baby back ribs right now and put temp at 210degrees. Will see how they do.


Do not trust the MES temperature display. Thanks to advice here I began using a separate therm with a probe which I first calibrated and then saw how the temp on the MES 30 digital Gen 1 (which is what I have) varies. I now use a Maverick ET-733 with twin probes (one for food the other for the interior temp) and I can now see at any given moment how the MES controller swings from the setpoint. The swings however, tend to average out to the temp set point that I chose. I usually have to increase or lower the temp by 10 degrees or so to keep the temp swing from going too low or too high but once I find that sweet spot--typically within the first 20-30 minutes of smoking--it's just set-it-and-forget-it after that. For example, if my target temp is 235* I will typically set the MES therm at 225* and set the ET-733 to warn me if the temp swings down to 220 or up to 250.


----------



## grethomory

You've got one here and using it right now as we speak.  Memorial Day didn't turn out as well, but we'll see how my chicken turns out this time.  Will give you an update!!!


----------



## mnettsman

For the most part, love it.  I did purchase the "cold smoker" and it had to be replaced soon after purchase.  I waited for months, but the replacement unit is still working after several months.  I use a remote thermometer which seems to be a good idea.  The digital display, I have the unit with the one on the rear of the smoker, has lost a few bars.  Is it guaranteed for life?  I have had the unit for less than a year.  Does anyone know if they will replace it???


----------



## jbfromtennessee

first of all what i do will probably void your warranty. but here goes. got mind from amazon for 175, i think, freight free about a month or so ago.  i have been very successful with my ribs, boston butts and chicken.  very good and very close to what i am use to down here in bar-b-q land. i personally like a lot of smoke although most say it is not needed. on the initial start up i will pull the chip tray from inside and put one chunk of hickory, two chunks of charcoal and sprinkle hickory chips over them and slide it back in. from that time on every time i add chips i will bust up a a chunk of charcoal and add  to it.  my kids were brought up on bar-b-q and now call me wanting to know when the next smoke is gonna be. as a disclaimer i don't recommend this method and if i cause any damage with my unit i will be up front with MES and not make any warranty claim on the failed part.


----------



## bigtimtx

Mnettsman said:


> For the most part, love it.  I did purchase the "cold smoker" and it had to be replaced soon after purchase.  I waited for months, but the replacement unit is still working after several months.  I use a remote thermometer which seems to be a good idea.  The digital display, I have the unit with the one on the rear of the smoker, has lost a few bars.  Is it guaranteed for life?  I have had the unit for less than a year.  Does anyone know if they will replace it???


Hey Mnettsman...

I your MES is less than a year old, Masterbuilt will repair/replace pretty much anything. Once you're past a year, it's a different story, although I have heard of them replacing some things outside of a year. Contact Masterbuilt customer service...I'm sure they'll be happy to help you out.


----------



## grethomory

Update....my ribs turned out fine.  I learned the key is no time, but temperature.


----------



## kanewtz

Just picked this up.

http://www.lowes.ca/smokers/masterbuilt-800-watt-electric-vertical-smoker_g1790980.html

Is there anything I should get to accompany this unit? Never smoked before!

I picked up a cover for it...but was wondering what else I should get?

Cheers!


----------



## paulh1966

I just got an MES30 Gen1 , the book that comes with it says its only warrantied for 90 days.


----------



## rickyldd

My 30" MES quit on me the last time I used it. I took the back cover off and found some burnt wires. I cut off the end connector and replaced it. The "blade" on the end of the burner looks thin but it works (for a while anyway). I thought I purchased mine after the "fixes" ...guess not. I can see a new burner purchase in my future.


----------



## domapoi

paulh1966 said:


> I just got an MES30 Gen1 , the book that comes with it says its only warrantied for 90 days.


I would suggest a stand either one made by MasterBuilt or one you make/find yourself. A lot easier than bending over a lot (especially when your hands are full of meat trays etc. etc. )


----------



## smokesontuesday

Nice to meet you. Every village needs an idiot and it looks like we found ours. Don't let the door hit ya where the good Lord split ya.


----------



## smokesontuesday

The Masterbuilt table that is made for the 30 is about the best money you can spend for it, especially if you can stumble across a combo deal like I did which made the table basically free. If nothing else it saves your back when you're trying to load those heavy trays of meat into the smoker. You can always just set it up on a table or something I guess but the table is pretty sharp looking and fits the smoker perfectly.

The Cold Smoke attachment is a very close second, although I don't use it for cold smoking since I got an AMNS. It's really nice to maintain longer smokes (ups the smoke time from an hour or so to six hours or so).

I'd also recommend, like just about everyone else, getting an AMNS. It's a handy little thing to have if you want to cold smoke or just don't want to mess with the chip tray at all.


----------



## shorty68

I have a '40'  and I love it


----------



## the batman

Hey guys, hello from Lakeland FL. I love my MES 30. It is new and I just purchased it at Bass Pro. I have been really reading a lot about the art of smoking and did my 1st smoke 3 days ago. skinless chick thighs wrapped in bacon. I used a couple of different recipes I had found. I soaked thighs in buttermilk about 6 hrs and then seasoned with sea salt and a rub I found call Simon and Garfunkel. They turned out great. I filled the top shelf with Hebrew National Dogs and everything went smooth. I cranked up the heat initially to 275 to account for the door being open to load all if it then when the oven thermo I had inside that I could see through the window read 240 I turned temp down to 240 and let I go for apprx. 2 1/2 hrs till thighs read 245 on my instant read thermo. They had good smoke flavor and were not dry at all. The dogs were also smoky tasting and great. The only thing is, while eating all of the good grub I remembered I had never filled the water pan. If I had not read the forum I would not have had such good results as the temp gauge and meat probe were off. Thank everyone for sharing your knowledge...Tim


----------



## ubu1723

Love my MES. I have a 40" SS no window 12000w from Lowe's. Got my a month a go. Never smoked before.


----------



## eppbbq

I've had one for 2 months.  On my 4th smoke with it and it stopped working.  Shorts the GFI.  I tried different circuits and it does the same thing. Bummed big time.  Wiring etc all looks like brand new (cause it is!)


----------



## Bearcarver

eppbbq said:


> I've had one for 2 months. On my 4th smoke with it and it stopped working. Shorts the GFI. I tried different circuits and it does the same thing. Bummed big time. Wiring etc all looks like brand new (cause it is!)


Extension cord??

If not, Give Masterbuilt a call.

They'll help you out.

Bear


----------



## tosc7506

Just picked up a 30 yesterday at Lowes.  Also ordered a 5 x 8 AMNS for it...can't wat to use it.

Tim


----------



## eppbbq

I got with MB.  They said something is going on with the body.  I had to cut the cord off and send it along with the serial plates on the back to them and they'll send new body.  

I got mine at Lowes as well.  Model 20071514.


----------



## mark66

Mine was about 1 1/5 yrs old. Puchased at Home Depot. Had no receipt for the purchase and Masterbuilt sent me new parts twice and third time they sent me a new electric smoker. Original was dual fuel (JUNK BAD DESIGN  on burner system)


----------



## lanshark42

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> The Masterbuilt table that is made for the 30 is about the best money you can spend for it, especially if you can stumble across a combo deal like I did which made the table basically free. If nothing else it saves your back when you're trying to load those heavy trays of meat into the smoker. You can always just set it up on a table or something I guess but the table is pretty sharp looking and fits the smoker perfectly.
> 
> The Cold Smoke attachment is a very close second, although I don't use it for cold smoking since I got an AMNS. It's really nice to maintain longer smokes (ups the smoke time from an hour or so to six hours or so).
> 
> I'd also recommend, like just about everyone else, getting an AMNS. It's a handy little thing to have if you want to cold smoke or just don't want to mess with the chip tray at all.


I'd like to hear more about this table.  Anyone know where I can get one.  I searched the Website and Googled it and can't find it anywhere.  I've been thinking I need to build something to raise my MES30 up off the ground.


----------



## bearcat

Here is one you can get at Walmart.  It would be nicer if it had some wheels.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbuilt-30-Digital-Electric-Smoker-Stand/22172494


----------



## gavin16

Had my MES 30 analog since December now, use it a lot and love it! Only problem is now that it's broke in I am running through chips every 30-4 minutes.. as they are turning into black charcoal.   Bought an AMNPS few weeks ago and been meaning to fix it.  The the pin holding my door latch broke the other night (which is very simple fix).  But that gives me an excuse to pull the trigger & find some bits to drill holes for more air + mailbox mod, while it's already out of commission... I may also get some sealant for around the door, lots of smoke flows out of it when it actually does smoke.


----------



## domapoi

eppbbq said:


> I got with MB. They said something is going on with the body. I had to cut the cord off and send it along with the serial plates on the back to them and they'll send new body.
> 
> I got mine at Lowes as well. Model 20071514.


Hey that's great, now you'll have one for hot smoking and one for cold smoking.


----------



## domapoi

LANShark42 said:


> I'd like to hear more about this table.  Anyone know where I can get one.  I searched the Website and Googled it and can't find it anywhere.  I've been thinking I need to build something to raise my MES30 up off the ground.


I ordered mine when they were on sale through Home Depot. They come with bolts to attach the smoker  to the stand if you have one of the newer 30" models (the one with the extend base on the front) but if you use the old (gen 1) model you use the bolts that you take off the bottom of it. Sure makes a big difference when you have some big stuff to put in there or when you have to use one of those instant read thermometer that you don't leave in the smoker. Or, if you are like me with bad knees and back.


----------



## lanshark42

Bearcat said:


> Here is one you can get at Walmart.  It would be nicer if it had some wheels.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbuilt-30-Digital-Electric-Smoker-Stand/22172494


Thanks!  Now I know what I'm looking for!


----------



## guidoboy

I have an MES 30" with window and while I was smoking some bacon this last weekend, the wood in the smoke chamber was not smoking after the first application. First time it has happened since I bought it. Has an yone had this happen where the wood goes in the smoke box, but doesn't smoke?


----------



## Bearcarver

GuidoBoy said:


> I have an MES 30" with window and while I was smoking some bacon this last weekend, the wood in the smoke chamber was not smoking after the first application. First time it has happened since I bought it. Has an yone had this happen where the wood goes in the smoke box, but doesn't smoke?


LOL---Happens all the time!!

Most MES owners use one of these all the time. Gives you perfect smoke for up to 11 straight hours, without touching it.

Link:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8

Bear


----------



## domapoi

GuidoBoy said:


> I have an MES 30" with window and while I was smoking some bacon this last weekend, the wood in the smoke chamber was not smoking after the first application. First time it has happened since I bought it. Has an yone had this happen where the wood goes in the smoke box, but doesn't smoke?


This will happen too if you wait until the first wood and completely gone out before you add the second application. I find it works best to make sure you add your next load while there is still some red ambers going from the previous load. If you wait until it goes completely out the ashes sometimes insulate the new wood from the heat of the pan and won't ignite as well. Also, make sure that when you are done with the smoke that you remove all your previous ash from the wood tray before starting another smoke.


----------



## pc farmer

I have a 10 year old 30" 1st gen.  Temps really getting wild.

Gonna build me a electric smoker.

Loved it while I had it thou.


----------



## smokesontuesday

Bearcat said:


> Here is one you can get at Walmart.  It would be nicer if it had some wheels.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Masterbuilt-30-Digital-Electric-Smoker-Stand/22172494


This is the one I have. Wheels would be nice but I have moving dollies it fits on so I just pick it up and roll it when I need to move it.

The only thing I don't like about it is a lack of space for the cold smoke attachment to sit on. I'm moving more and more to using my AMNPS all the time because of this.


----------



## docktoo

I ordered the MES 0910 Digital 30" smoker from Amazon for $159 w/ free shipping about a week ago.  I was so pumped about getting it so quick that I seasoned it the first night I got it.  Everything seemed to work without a hitch.

Yesterday, I gave it it's maiden voyage and it worked great.  I also purchased the AMNPS so I wouldn't have to reload the chip tray as often and it also worked nicely.  The MES chip tray puts out a LOT of smoke when loaded and the AMNPS is less so, but still puts out a consistent thin smoke, does fine.  I also use the Polder meat thermometer to check the progress of cooking, and it worked nicely also.

Overall, I am pleased with my purchase.  Yeah, a window would be nice, but I can live without it.  No problems producing smoke like others seem to have.  The digital readout kept temperature swings to +/- 4*F (hard to read in bright sun tho).  And it seemed to maintain a temperature that was accurate, according to the oven thermometer inside the smoker.

Glad I bought it (and so is the wife) and would recommend MES to others.













P1010797 (Medium).JPG



__ docktoo
__ Sep 13, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver

Docktoo said:


> I ordered the MES 0910 Digital 30" smoker from Amazon for $159 w/ free shipping about a week ago.  I was so pumped about getting it so quick that I seasoned it the first night I got it.  Everything seemed to work without a hitch.
> 
> Yesterday, I gave it it's maiden voyage and it worked great.  I also purchased the AMNPS so I wouldn't have to reload the chip tray as often and it also worked nicely.  The MES chip tray puts out a LOT of smoke when loaded and the AMNPS is less so, but still puts out a consistent thin smoke, does fine.  I also use the Polder meat thermometer to check the progress of cooking, and it worked nicely also.
> 
> Overall, I am pleased with my purchase.  Yeah, a window would be nice, but I can live without it.  No problems producing smoke like others seem to have.  The digital readout kept temperature swings to +/- 4*F (hard to read in bright sun tho).  And it seemed to maintain a temperature that was accurate, according to the oven thermometer inside the smoker.
> 
> Glad I bought it (and so is the wife) and would recommend MES to others.


That's Great !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Glad you're having a Great time, and it sounds like you learn really fast.

Welcome Docktoo!!

Bear


----------



## lanshark42

Docktoo said:


> I ordered the MES 0910 Digital 30" smoker from Amazon for $159 w/ free shipping about a week ago.  I was so pumped about getting it so quick that I seasoned it the first night I got it.  Everything seemed to work without a hitch.
> 
> Yesterday, I gave it it's maiden voyage and it worked great.  I also purchased the AMNPS so I wouldn't have to reload the chip tray as often and it also worked nicely.  The MES chip tray puts out a LOT of smoke when loaded and the AMNPS is less so, but still puts out a consistent thin smoke, does fine.  I also use the Polder meat thermometer to check the progress of cooking, and it worked nicely also.
> 
> Overall, I am pleased with my purchase.  Yeah, a window would be nice, but I can live without it.  No problems producing smoke like others seem to have.  The digital readout kept temperature swings to +/- 4*F (hard to read in bright sun tho).  And it seemed to maintain a temperature that was accurate, according to the oven thermometer inside the smoker.
> 
> Glad I bought it (and so is the wife) and would recommend MES to others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1010797 (Medium).JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ docktoo
> __ Sep 13, 2014


As for the window, IMHO you aren't missing much there.  Within minutes of getting to temperature, between the smoke, steam, and general crud from the smoking process, the window becomes useless.  YMMV


----------



## unclejoeyv

x2 I haven't seen anything through my window since less than an hour into my first smoke.


----------



## the batman

Hey Docktoo, welcome to the forum. I am new to smoking also and have learned everything I know from the members here, It is a very valuable tool, if you search you can find discussions on anything to do with smoking. I also have a MES 30 and love it.

I see you are from southern Indiana. I grew up in a little town in southern IN called Jasonville, home of Shackamac State Park.

Glad your chicken turned out good and your wife liked it, that is always a plus with any hobby. Keep smoken...Tim


----------



## lanshark42

I've been to Shakamak.  Nice park!


----------



## tigorey

I started smoking back in June 2014. I purchased my MES from Sears and I absolutely love it! While I consider this a great device for a beginner such as myself, I will be looking to upgrade to a better device some time next year. Since I have started smoking, I have figured out the best rubs (purchased) for my family's pallet, the right amount of smoking time as well as our favorite type of wood to use, and also have developed my own special BBQ sauce which is nothing more than a combination of two different sauces with added honey.

I used to grill all the time before I purchased the smoker, but now I hardly even turn the thing on 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I found this site not long after I purchased the smoker and it has been truly an invaluable site for information, ideas, and instructions.

Thanks to all that contribute here, you help make us all better at our craft.


----------



## jsk53

I've had my 30" MES for about a year now. After having a charcoal smoker, then a propane smoker, the MES makes life so much easier. The digital control seems to function well and now I have determined that the temp on the smoker is about 10 degrees less than actual, I have had no issues and in fact have done more smoking than with all my older smokers put together.

To make it even better, I bought the MES cold smoke attachment, initially to cold smoke cheese, but I have found it is great for everything. Certainly reduces the amount of attention I need to spend monitoring the smoker. I've done ribs, summer sausage, beef sticks, slim jims and a turkey, some I've posted.

Can't say enough good about the MES!


----------



## grumblecat

Since it seemed that Amazon had their lowest price on the 30" MES in quite some time and I'd been reading this site way too much I bought mine about 2 weeks ago for $159. It did seem to take a bit of a drag somewhere as there was a hole in the box and a scrape on the case right where the digital panel connects.

But since it was destined to be outside and likely dusty and messy I didn't let that stop me from seasoning it and smoking my first piece of meat. A nice tri-tip that seemed to come out alright as a first attempt.

This weekend I plan on trying ribs maybe on Friday and if I get too ambitious pulled pork on Sunday. I have to be careful reading this site far too many ideas.













Smoked Tri-Tip Collage.jpg



__ grumblecat
__ Sep 16, 2014


----------



## docktoo

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're having a Great time, and* it sounds like you learn really fast.*
> 
> Welcome Docktoo!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the compliment,  I'll use it to remind the wife, when needed!


----------



## Bearcarver

grumblecat said:


> Since it seemed that Amazon had their lowest price on the 30" MES in quite some time and I'd been reading this site way too much I bought mine about 2 weeks ago for $159. It did seem to take a bit of a drag somewhere as there was a hole in the box and a scrape on the case right where the digital panel connects.
> 
> But since it was destined to be outside and likely dusty and messy I didn't let that stop me from seasoning it and smoking my first piece of meat. A nice tri-tip that seemed to come out alright as a first attempt.
> 
> *This weekend I plan on trying ribs maybe on Friday and if I get too ambitious pulled pork on Sunday. I have to be careful reading this site far too many ideas.*


Hi grumblecat !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here's some more ideas for you: Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps".*

*Bear*


----------



## grumblecat

Bearcarver said:


> Here's some more ideas for you: Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps".*


Thank you for the welcome and that should keep me busy for a few days (just reading them) I appreciate all the help.


----------



## garryt0161

hellooo fellow smokers,,,,,i have question,,,,how do I put a pellet feeder on my mes smoker????where do I put it?? anyone have any pics of it??


----------



## Bearcarver

garryt0161 said:


> hellooo fellow smokers,,,,,i have question,,,,how do I put a pellet feeder on my mes smoker????where do I put it?? anyone have any pics of it??


You don't need a pellet feeder for an MES smoker. It uses a digitally controlled electric heating element for the heat.

All you would need is an AMNPS, which you can fill with pellets & light one end.

Then it could smoke perfectly for up to 11 hours.

Bear


----------



## gavin16

garryt0161 said:


> hellooo fellow smokers,,,,,i have question,,,,how do I put a pellet feeder on my mes smoker????where do I put it?? anyone have any pics of it??





Bearcarver said:


> You don't need a pellet feeder for an MES smoker. It uses a digitally controlled electric heating element for the heat.
> 
> All you would need is an AMNPS, which you can fill with pellets & light one end.
> 
> Then it could smoke perfectly for up to 11 hours.
> 
> Bear


Garryt, I bought an AMNPS for my analog MES before I came back to school this fall.  Finally got around to trying it last weekend, just on some drumsticks.  I have not had the time nor decided how to fully mod it yet, but I had my MES set on high, reaching around 275 temp inside for about an hour.. so the element was basically always on.  The AMNPS worked surprisingly well & the food turned out great!  













20140914_191041.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Sep 19, 2014


















20140914_193455.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Sep 19, 2014


















20140914_195405.jpg



__ gavin16
__ Sep 19, 2014






Last pic is of it sitting outside for maybe another half or or more, still burning well for what little I used.  Might try it this weekend cooking something low & slow.. to test it without the element constantly running.  That will give it a true test & I can go from there on what I need to do for drilling holes for intake/exhaust.  If you have a digital though you should have proper ventilation.  Many people here have done the "Mailbox Mod" which is what I eventually tend to do.  I just have to do a lot of drilling that a digital MES doesn't require. 

Hope that helps! 

Gavin


----------



## garryt0161

well,,ok,,,how and where do I install the amnps,,,,any drilling??special fitting????I like the idea of not having to feed it every 45 minutes,,,thanks


----------



## garryt0161

I wish there was someone close to me ,,to show me or maybe help me figure it out,,,I am in Tulsa okla,,far north side,,,,,,HELP,,,


----------



## gavin16

Do you have the digital version or analog? Digital no drilling is required that I know of.  Some people just put the aMNPS right in the bottom rack or so  with the digitals.. I don't remember which thread it was that had a large list of mods people did.. Try searching amnps mod:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=amnps+mod

If you do have a digital, the mailbox mod is just to take a 3" dryer pipe or exhaust pipe where the cheap loader goes.. run that into the back of a mailbox, where they keep the amnps. Lots of good people and information on here to help out.  I am like you, new and still learning about this stuff.


----------



## jupiter jack

Amazon delivered my MES 40 Gen 1 SS smoker earlier this week.  Seasoned it last night with the AMNPS.  Worked like a champ.  MES temp guage was pretty darn close (+\- 5 degrees) to my ET-733.   Got up to 280.  Really happy with everything so far. 

Going to build a rolling stand and mailbox mod today.  Chicken wings tomorrow!


----------



## Bearcarver

garryt0161 said:


> I wish there was someone close to me ,,to show me or maybe help me figure it out,,,I am in Tulsa okla,,far north side,,,,,,HELP,,,


Actually to properly help you, we have to know which Generation MES you have.

Do you have the Gen #1, which has the digital controls in a box mounted to the center back of the top, or do you have the Gen #2 which has the digital controls built into the top front edge??

Bear


----------



## brycraft

I only had mine about 5 months. I picked it up at Meijers for a great deal. It was and still is normally $279. It was on sale online for $201 and with the email I received I had a 30% off with another 15% off after that. Out the door $132, not a bad deal..

I love the fact I set it and forget it. I use the AMNPS pellet tray with the mailbox addition.

This setup allows me to cold smoke cheese as with the chip tray the smoker needs to be on and hot enough to burn chips and there goes the cheese.. With the mailbox I burn the pellets and never even plug the unit on.. 

Only negative is MINE is 25deg off. I was finding that my cooking times were nowhere near others mentioned in posts.. So I purchased a oven temp gage and found that I was roughly 25 deg off temp. I followed that up with my Fluke meter with temp probe and found it identical to the oven temp gage.. It was 25 deg TOO LOW... So setting it at 220 I was actually cooking around 195deg... Thats a huge difference... Now I use the oven temp gage only and usually set my smoker 25deg higher and my times have been much improved.

I also find that if I preheat my smoker up to 275 which unfortunately only reaches around 250deg.

I STRONGLY recommend anyone with one of these to do the same... Get a simple oven temp at the store about $5 and check the operating temp.


----------



## garryt0161

mine has digital controls on top and a remote,,,bought it maybe n may 2014


----------



## garryt0161

the controlbox is srewed on/plugs in and came with a remote,,nice


----------



## garryt0161

Bear,,,i see your a viet namn vet,,,,,i want to take he time to say THANK YOU FOR YOU SERVICE TO OUR COUNTRY,,,,,KEEPING OUR WAY OF LIFE SAFE,,,thanks for help,,


----------



## Bearcarver

garryt0161 said:


> Bear,,,i see your a viet namn vet,,,,,i want to take he time to say THANK YOU FOR YOU SERVICE TO OUR COUNTRY,,,,,KEEPING OUR WAY OF LIFE SAFE,,,thanks for help,,


Thank You Garry!!

I Appreciate that very much.

Bear


garryt0161 said:


> the controlbox is srewed on/plugs in and came with a remote,,nice


Sounds like the Gen #1, so you shouldn't need a mailbox. Just keep your pellets dry, learn to light it real good, and put the AMNPS in the bottom, on the support rods to the left of the chip burner assembly.

The AMNPS was designed to fit perfectly in that spot (in an MES30 Gen #1), with only 1/8" to 3/8" of play.

The MES Gen #1 (30" or 40") and the AMNPS are a match made in Heaven, by way of Minnesota (Todd's house).
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Any problems, give us a yell, or PM me.

Bear


----------



## garryt0161

ok,,,,,i understand now,,,,i looked at it and saw what it was,,,,i get it,,got to get one now,,,,why babysit my smoker when I can load it,light it and forget it,,,,lol

thanks everyone for your help,,,


----------



## garryt0161

i'm wanting to smoke a pork roast,,,,any suggestions????   was wondering why I couldn't hardly get the temp up on my mes,,,,,I read something about extention cords,,,,,dahhhh,,slaps the rest of my hair off my head,,,,i should've known this,,,,,no more 50' extention cords,,,lol


----------



## Bearcarver

garryt0161 said:


> *i'm wanting to smoke a pork roast,,,,any suggestions???? *   was wondering why I couldn't hardly get the temp up on my mes,,,,,I read something about extention cords,,,,,dahhhh,,slaps the rest of my hair off my head,,,,i should've known this,,,,,no more 50' extention cords,,,lol


Yup---An extension cord is not a good thing.

I got a Pulled Pork Butt in my Step by Step Index below:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps".*

Bear


----------



## unclejoeyv

roast a pork loin to 145 IT makes a damn fine cold cut.


----------



## elkmaster101

we try to smoke out a bunch of stuff for friends over the holidays, most of the time its over thanksgiving and we may have 400 lbs. in the smoker at one time.


----------



## daricksta

garryt0161 said:


> i'm wanting to smoke a pork roast,,,,any suggestions????   was wondering why I couldn't hardly get the temp up on my mes,,,,,I read something about extention cords,,,,,dahhhh,,slaps the rest of my hair off my head,,,,i should've known this,,,,,no more 50' extention cords,,,lol


I'm no electrician but I use a 3-pronged work extension cord I bought at Lowes. It's one of those orange ones used by carpenters and such. It's rated 13A and 125V. I've used it a few times and the prongs on the cord and on the end of the MES power cord are never hot when I disconnect them.


----------



## jted

If your element is 1200 watts it pulls about 10 amps . If you are using a extension cord like Bear says it is not a good thing. It is probably a orange big box cord that is 16 or smaller. a extension cord of 14 AGW will work on a reasonable run. Find a14AGW cord or go to a big box store and buy some 14AGW SO cord. It is 3 conductor (black-white-green) cable that makes nice cords. There you can also buy the ends. Measure the distance and add a few extra feet just to make sure.  Typically, 3% or less is the recommended level for efficient operation of equipment.  The less the better.   25 feet of extension cord will drop about1% maybe 1 volt. You should be able to get away with that easily.     SIZE DOES REALLY MATTER.    Jted


----------



## gary s

I went on line and found this. I was also in the construction business for most of my life and have seen lots of my electric tools get ruined because of running to many feet of the wrong size chord

MAXIMUM    DISTANCES             UP TO   10 AMPS           UP TO 15 AMPS

             0' to 25'                                   16 Gauge                       14 Gauge

            25' to 50'                                 16 Gauge                        14 Gauge

            50' to 75'                                 16 Gauge                        12 Gauge

            75' to 100'                               16 Gauge                        12 Gauge

Extension Cord Ampere Rating

Wire Size (Copper) Single        Phase Two and Three Conductor Cords                             Three Phase Cords

16 AWG                                               13 amps                                                                             10 amps

14 AWG                                               18 amps                                                                             15 amps

12 AWG                                               25 amps                                                                             20 amps

10 AWG                                              30 amps                                                                              25 amps

8 AWG                                                40 amps                                                                              35 amps

6 AWG                                                55 amps                                                                              45 amps

4 AWG                                               70 amps                                                                               60 amps

2 AWG                                               95 amps                                                                               80 amp


----------



## garryt0161

running long extention cords over 75 feet will lower te amps/volts,,,,was my experience along time ago,,,,,i have other places to plug directly in,,,,outside plug in at the fuse box pole,,,i have a mobile home,,,,just need a wind break,,,i got ideas about pc pipe and tarps


----------



## thunder lite

For placement of the AMNPS

See this photo













DSCF5536.JPG



__ thunder lite
__ Sep 24, 2014






  in thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133955/2012-mes-40-vs-old-model-mes-40

I thought Todd did another thread showing the different options for placement, but I couldn't find it.

Ron


----------



## riverrat3

Got a new 30 inch at sportsman's warehouse in Chattanooga tn. Its the gen 1. So far so good waiting on funds for an amnps. Learned real quick chips explode into flames! Chopped up some chunks and worked great. Did some country style pork ribs with mesquite. The thinner ones were good but a little dry. The thicker ones and ones with bones.......well let's just say whoooo lawdy! Can't wait for the amnps and a big ol' butt. By the way 15 foot 12 gauge cord worked great. Recovery time was a few minutes. By the way I too wanna say thanks bear. Without those who serve, we would surely live a different life. God bless you.


----------



## jted

gary s said:


> I went on line and found this. I was also in the construction business for most of my life and have seen lots of my electric tools get ruined because of running to many feet of the wrong size chord
> 
> MAXIMUM    DISTANCES             UP TO   10 AMPS           UP TO 15 AMPS
> 
> 0' to 25'                                   16 Gauge                       14 Gauge
> 
> 25' to 50'                                 16 Gauge                        14 Gauge
> 
> 50' to 75'                                 16 Gauge                        12 Gauge
> 
> 75' to 100'                               16 Gauge                        12 Gauge
> 
> Extension Cord Ampere Rating
> 
> Wire Size (Copper) Single        Phase Two and Three Conductor Cords                             Three Phase Cords
> 
> 16 AWG                                               13 amps                                                                             10 amps
> 
> 14 AWG                                               18 amps                                                                             15 amps
> 
> 12 AWG                                               25 amps                                                                             20 amps
> 
> 10 AWG                                              30 amps                                                                              25 amps
> 
> 8 AWG                                                40 amps                                                                              35 amps
> 
> 6 AWG                                                55 amps                                                                              45 amps
> 
> 4 AWG                                               70 amps                                                                               60 amps
> 
> 2 AWG                                               95 amps                                                                               80 amp


  Hi Gary, Lets hope we are using a 3 phase cord with a electric smoker. Masterbuilt uses a 16 AGW cord on their 30 inch 800 watt smoker.  They also only have about a 6 foot cord and cover themselves by saying don't use a extension cord. The 800 watt models pulls 6.6 amps and the chart says it will handle the extension cord. I don't know what  cord size the 1200 watt 40 uses. I would suspect in the case of a element not heating properly the use of a undersized and to long of a extension cord is the culprit.

 Most of the cord problems I have herd of involve the connectors at the element. How hot is it there I don't know but I am sure it's over 300 degrees(150 c), The 1/4 inch female connectors that have colored insulation( plastic looking)  on them won't hold up. They burn up, a high heat connector is needed. On my unit installing heat shrink on the  new connectors is not needed. Also the heat shrink is rated for about 100c. 

After reading my original post I edited  my post.       Jted


----------



## earld

I always planned to upgrade the power cord gauge to 14ga if I ever had to re-terminate the cord for some reason.


----------



## garryt0161

I got a 7 lb pork roast,,how long do I smoke it??? haven't got the pellet thingy yet,,,,gonna have to baby sit it,,,,


----------



## thunder lite

garryt0161 said:


> I got a 7 lb pork roast,,how long do I smoke it??? haven't got the pellet thingy yet,,,,gonna have to baby sit it,,,,


What kind of roast?

It's usually best not to cook by time, but by internal temperature of the meat.


----------



## piedmont smoker

I had a Masterbuilt electric smoker.  I think it was a Friday at 4:30 smoker.  Ran once and died.  I went round and round with Masterbuilt, followed their instructions to a tee.  The shell arrived and didn't work either.  They sent me a brand new one and have been afraid to try it.  Sure hope you have a much better experience.

Piedmont Smoker


----------



## lanshark42

garryt0161 said:


> I got a 7 lb pork roast,,how long do I smoke it??? haven't got the pellet thingy yet,,,,gonna have to baby sit it,,,,


If it's a Boston Butt (Shoulder roast) I've had VERY good luck with those.  Start by wiping it down with *worcestershire sauce.  Then use your favorite rub.  Put it in your MES30 and insert the temp probe.  Set your temp for 225 and time for about 12 hours.  Add wood chips as necessary.  Watch your temp monitor.  It will probably stall at about 170-180°.  Let it ride.  When it gets to about 200-205°, take it out, pull it apart and enjoy the heck out of it!*

*BTW, I'm still a noob at this.  But I've done 4 butts in my MES so far.  Every one turned out delicious.  Probably just beginners luck...*


----------



## lanshark42

Piedmont Smoker said:


> I had a Masterbuilt electric smoker.  I think it was a Friday at 4:30 smoker.  Ran once and died.  I went round and round with Masterbuilt, followed their instructions to a tee.  The shell arrived and didn't work either.  They sent me a brand new one and have been afraid to try it.  Sure hope you have a much better experience.
> 
> Piedmont Smoker


Why would you be afraid to try the new one?  They made an attempt to make things right for you.  Give them a chance to redeem themselves.  

Just my 2¢...


----------



## daricksta

jted said:


> If your element is 1200 watts it pulls about 10 amps . If you are using a extension cord like Bear says it is not a good thing. It is probably a orange big box cord that is 16 or smaller. a extension cord of 14 AGW will work on a reasonable run. Find a14AGW cord or go to a big box store and buy some 14AGW SO cord. It is 3 conductor (black-white-green) cable that makes nice cords. There you can also buy the ends. Measure the distance and add a few extra feet just to make sure.  Typically, 3% or less is the recommended level for efficient operation of equipment.  The less the better.   25 feet of extension cord will drop about1% maybe 1 volt. You should be able to get away with that easily.     SIZE DOES REALLY MATTER.    Jted


jted, I have two orange 25 ft. extension cords; one I bought at Lowes, have no idea where I got the other one. I use them for plugging in outdoor Christmas lights and also for plugging my MES 30 into an outside power outlet on my home. The plugs are never hot when I unplug the smoker so I'm sure the power draw is fine.

There's no markings on the cord or the plugs so how can I find out what the AGW rating for the cords is? And what's an SO cord?


----------



## frw mes30

I have the MES 30 and use it 3-4 times a week. I was amazad at the good taste it has with minimal smoke. Mine is the newer model with the larger window remote control and built in meat probe. I especially like the remote it makes smoking even easier .
We have used an Old Smokey well used for small meals for years and use our homemade Bohemeth rig if we are smoking allot of chickens  and beef or our season big sausage make all at one time. This year I plan to smoke all of my homemade sausage in the MES 30. Even if I have to do it in small batches, It will still be easier than the Bohemeth smoker we have used for years.
I grew up in a family that killed Hogs in the winter 4-6 at a time and my grandfather and I manned the smokehouse .He would have loved the MES 30


----------



## riverrat3

Here ya go daRicksta


The letters used to describe portable cords hold significance. Below are the meanings for each letter.[1]

S = Severe Service Cord - 600 volts (also 277/480 or 480) - May be utilized in place of SJ in extra-severe service
SJ = Junior Severe Service - 300 volts (also 120 or 120/208 or 120/240 or 240 or 277, but not 277/480)
T = Thermoplastic
H = Heat Resistant or High Heat (HH) Resistant
N = Nylon Outer Jacket Material
E = Elastomer - thermoplastic that looks and feels like rubber
O = Oil Resistant Outer Jacket Material
OO = Oil Resistant Outer Jacket and Oil Resistant Insulation
V = Vacuum (typically used with vacuum cleaners and other portable cleaning equipment)
W = CSA Weather and Water Resistant (approved for indoor and outdoor use)

Sjo is most standard extension cords of the orange variety. My rule of thumb is if a cord doesn't list its awg or rating I ain't buying it. Also beware of the new mm size marketing scheme. You'll find them at the big box stores a lot now .


----------



## riverrat3

Also jted is dead on,I needed a cord to place mine where I wanted. I bought a 12 awg 15 foot shop cord with a fused surge multi outlet on the end. Overkill yes but I don't have to worry if I need to plug in a small light or something extra.


----------



## jted

Rick, You have had a great answer to your question from riverrat3. Basically a SO cord is one of the most basic types of multi conductor cord(extension cord w/o ends).When it is listed as 16/3 that means it has a wire size of 16 AGW  and 3 conductors in it. As I think I recall you won't find a cord smaller than 18 in stores .When using a size 18 cord properly you have a specific use for it because of the small size. Typically I used them for a radio. Don't use them on power tools smokers or other devices that pull much currant.  I don't have or carry a way to measure the conductor's of a existing cord. It should carry the UL  label and should have the type of wire and size on the cable. It may be small but should be there. If it is not use it for your radio. Go to a box store and buy some 14/3 so cable the length you need it is not all that expensive. The cord ends will be as much as the cable .Some times you can buy short cords with molded ends. 15 foot 14/3 cords are great.

Riverrat3 bought a 12/3 with a multi tap end on it. A great cord he can use every bit of amperage he has. With the multi tap (multi receptacle) he can keep more than one device plugged in perhaps not running at the same time. Like two different saws plugged but not running.

Not to change the subject but tomorrow is pork tenderloin Thursday. It is suppose to be a nice day for smoking and I have a nice 2lb tenderloin I must trim and inject with a nice brine. Early tomorrow I will put my rub (actually it is Mike Mills Magic dust with extra sugar) on it and smoke it at about 1PM. Got to go.   Jted


----------



## garryt0161

just a quick question,,,,,do I brine my pork roast???,,


----------



## Bearcarver

garryt0161 said:


> just a quick question,,,,,do I brine my pork roast???,,


Depends on which cut of Pork.

Butts definitely don't need it, but it wouldn't hurt with a Pork Loin.

I don't brine any pork---I just Yellow mustard & use a Pork Rub on it.

I take Pork Loin to 145*--150* (No higher), and Butts to 205* to pull (About 190* to slice).

Bear


----------



## daricksta

gary s said:


> I went on line and found this. I was also in the construction business for most of my life and have seen lots of my electric tools get ruined because of running to many feet of the wrong size chord
> 
> MAXIMUM    DISTANCES             UP TO   10 AMPS           UP TO 15 AMPS
> 
> 0' to 25'                                   16 Gauge                       14 Gauge
> 
> 25' to 50'                                 16 Gauge                        14 Gauge
> 
> 50' to 75'                                 16 Gauge                        12 Gauge
> 
> 75' to 100'                               16 Gauge                        12 Gauge
> 
> Extension Cord Ampere Rating
> 
> Wire Size (Copper) Single        Phase Two and Three Conductor Cords                             Three Phase Cords
> 
> 16 AWG                                               13 amps                                                                             10 amps
> 
> 14 AWG                                               18 amps                                                                             15 amps
> 
> 12 AWG                                               25 amps                                                                             20 amps
> 
> 10 AWG                                              30 amps                                                                              25 amps
> 
> 8 AWG                                                40 amps                                                                              35 amps
> 
> 6 AWG                                                55 amps                                                                              45 amps
> 
> 4 AWG                                               70 amps                                                                               60 amps
> 
> 2 AWG                                               95 amps                                                                               80 amp


This is a great chart. Thanks, Gary! I use a 25 ft. 16 AWG 13 amp cord when needed to connect my MES 30 to one of the outdoor power outlets on my home. I've talked to MB customer service about this and they agreed it was fine. I know just a little about extension cords and was confident when I bought two of these cords they'd do the job. I also use this type cord to power my outdoor Christmas tree light strings.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Depends on which cut of Pork.
> 
> Butts definitely don't need it, but it wouldn't hurt with a Pork Loin.
> 
> I don't brine any pork---I just Yellow mustard & use a Pork Rub on it.
> 
> I take Pork Loin to 145*--150* (No higher), and Butts to 205* to pull (About 190* to slice).
> 
> Bear


Bear, I used yellow mustard for the first time on baby backs and...I'll never go back to no mustard. After I put the rub over the mustard I looked at the ribs and I was finally looking at ribs the way I've seen them in pictures and on TV. The mustard held the rub onto the ribs really well.

However, I've got a question you might not have an answer for. I had two racks of very meaty ribs and I smoked them at around 225-240* (you know how the MES 30 controller can swing temps over time). For the first time, the meat on both racks split vertically over the thickest parts of each rack. I noticed this when I unfoiled the ribs to baste them with BBQ sauce during the last hour of cooking (I ended up doing a 4-1.5-.5 method which turned out to be right on the money for how I wanted the meat to turn out). Could it the mustard have contributed to this since it's never happened before? I have no idea which is why I'm asking.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Bear, I used yellow mustard for the first time on baby backs and...I'll never go back to no mustard. After I put the rub over the mustard I looked at the ribs and I was finally looking at ribs the way I've seen them in pictures and on TV. The mustard held the rub onto the ribs really well.
> 
> However, I've got a question you might not have an answer for. I had two racks of very meaty ribs and I smoked them at around 225-240* (you know how the MES 30 controller can swing temps over time). For the first time, the meat on both racks split vertically over the thickest parts of each rack. I noticed this when I unfoiled the ribs to baste them with BBQ sauce during the last hour of cooking (I ended up doing a 4-1.5-.5 method which turned out to be right on the money for how I wanted the meat to turn out). Could it the mustard have contributed to this since it's never happened before? I have no idea which is why I'm asking.


Don't think I've seen that, but I don't think mustard would do anything like that. Not sure what you mean by vertically---You mean cracks across the bones?? Or between the bones?

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Don't think I've seen that, but I don't think mustard would do anything like that. Not sure what you mean by vertically---You mean cracks across the bones?? Or between the bones?
> 
> Bear


Darn it all, Bear, I shoulda knowed you'd ask me that. If I remember correctly--and I don't always do--it kind of arced across a couple of bones. Problem is that sometimes I picture things differently from how they actually were. I had put some apple juice in the foils but most of it leaked out. What might have happened is that steam built up inside the ribs when foiled and the pressure split the meat when it was released. So I have to figure out what happened within the foil to prevent it from happening again.


----------



## frw mes30

When you smoke it this way do you cover it with foil at anytime?


----------



## frw mes30

daRicksta said:


> This is a great chart. Thanks, Gary! I use a 25 ft. 16 AWG 134 amp cord when needed to connect my MES 30 to one of the outdoor power outlets on my home. I've talked to MB customer service about this and they agreed it was fine. I know just a little about extension cords and was confident when I bought two of these cords they'd do the job. I also use this type cord to power my outdoor Christmas tree light strings.


----------



## frw mes30

Thanks for going to the trouble to post this.
I was in the process of trying to make sure what I had was sufficient to operate mine.
This short cord just wasn't going to be convenient .
Will save for sure this is great to have even if you are rewiring in the shop etc.
Thanks


----------



## frw mes30




----------



## thunder lite

daRicksta said:


> I had two racks of very meaty ribs and I smoked them at around 225-240* (you know how the MES 30 controller can swing temps over time). For the first time, the meat on both racks split vertically over the thickest parts of each rack.


I've noticed this on the extra meaty back ribs that I buy and smoke. It seems to happen whether or not I use mustard. It's happened when I've used olive oil to hold the rub on.

Ron


----------



## daricksta

Thunder Lite said:


> I've noticed this on the extra meaty back ribs that I buy and smoke. It seems to happen whether or not I use mustard. It's happened when I've used olive oil to hold the rub on.
> 
> Ron


Thanks, Ron. It's somewhat a comfort knowing that others are having the same problem. Seems like pig farmers are fattening up their pigs like cattle, chicken and turkey ranchers have been fattening up theirs for years. I think these days the ribs are too meaty. They were never this thick when I hate spareribs while I was growing up. I don't think they were this meaty even 5 years ago. I worry about the hormones and other junk being fed and pumped into pigs nowadays.


----------



## gfspjs

I have just purchased my MES and have not even had the time to use it yet.

But I am impressed with their customer service - my remote control did not work and my racks were bent from the shipping.  I told them that I had straightened the racks but they immediately sent me not only the remote control, but also 4 new racks.

Smoker1942


----------



## muck man

I bought mine from Walmart back in '06 I believe, love it.  Have done everything on it.

A friend suggested a small fan blowing towards the chip holder (3 holes in there), helps keeps the airflow and chips burning/smoking....works well.

My brother-in-law uses a "true" smoker with wood chunks....everyone in the family agrees my stuff comes out better!  it's all in the preparation!


----------



## paulh1966

I have used mine quite a bit in the short time i have had it. Love it so far, no issues at all , they are not very expensive either. Many people bad mouth it but my experience has been great.


----------



## daricksta

Muck Man said:


> I bought mine from Walmart back in '06 I believe, love it.  Have done everything on it.
> 
> A friend suggested a small fan blowing towards the chip holder (3 holes in there), helps keeps the airflow and chips burning/smoking....works well.
> 
> My brother-in-law uses a "true" smoker with wood chunks....everyone in the family agrees my stuff comes out better!  it's all in the preparation!


"it's all in the preparation!" This is why I love my MES 30. I can get true "Q" without having to buy the bigger and more expensive rigs.


----------



## daricksta

paulh1966 said:


> I have used mine quite a bit in the short time i have had it. Love it so far, no issues at all , they are not very expensive either. Many people bad mouth it but my experience has been great.


This is why I love my MES 30. I can get true "Q" without having to buy the bigger and more expensive rigs.


----------



## daricksta

Muck Man said:


> I bought mine from Walmart back in '06 I believe, love it.  Have done everything on it.
> 
> A friend suggested a small fan blowing towards the chip holder (3 holes in there), helps keeps the airflow and chips burning/smoking....works well.
> 
> My brother-in-law uses a "true" smoker with wood chunks....everyone in the family agrees my stuff comes out better!  it's all in the preparation!


As I said in my reply to Paulh1966, we're producing real barbecue in our MES smokers which are much less expensive than the offset barrel smokers. OK, I'm not getting a smoke ring but I'm putting out true "Q" product which is the whole point anyway, isn't it?


----------



## nailman

Got a new 30 MES , always used propane or wood smokers in past.  

I cannot get a good smoke ring or any bark at all with my MES.  I am sure there are some tricks I need to know to make this thing work.  Also I am getting a bitter taste that I do not get with my propane smoker.  I have used both Hickory and Apple chips.  My ribs i have smoked so far are not getting the nice brown color like they should again using the same rub ect I have always used in other smokers.  Please help me with some ideas??


----------



## Bearcarver

nailman said:


> Got a new 30 MES , always used propane or wood smokers in past.
> 
> I cannot get a good smoke ring or any bark at all with my MES.  I am sure there are some tricks I need to know to make this thing work.  Also I am getting a bitter taste that I do not get with my propane smoker.  I have used both Hickory and Apple chips.  My ribs i have smoked so far are not getting the nice brown color like they should again using the same rub ect I have always used in other smokers.  Please help me with some ideas??


Hi nailman!! Welcome!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Here's a whole bunch of tricks with an MES.

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps".*

*One idea is get an AMNPS, so you can get up to 11 straight hours of nice TBS, instead of going from heavy smoke (bitter taste) to no smoke to heavy smoke (bitter taste), etc, etc, etc.*

*And stop putting water in the water pan, which kills your bark. You won't get a smoke ring with electric, but it's all show anyway.*

*Bear*


----------



## tymidga

I have the MES 40, bought it from Amazon.  Doing my first smoke tonight!  Chicken thighs.


----------



## harleydiva

I have a 30" MES coming from QVC.  I don't have an outlet near where I need to use it, so will need a short (less than 25 ft) extension cord.  I'm not knowledgeable enough about electricity to read the chart above....what do I need to ask for when I go to buy one?


----------



## gbercume

still getting used to mine doing a pork loin now bought mine at lowes


----------



## rfjoinery

I you get a 25 ft, 14 guage, you'll be fine. Imprinted on the wire insulation will be codes including "14AWG" and that's what you want. It'll also cost more than the more common 16 guage cords. Of course you want a grounded cord, that is the ones with 3 prongs and 3 holes.

If you're really frugal, you could maybe convert the new 25-ft to a 10 and a 15, or something like that, if you only need a shorter length for your smoker. Buy one plug and one receptacle and make two out of one. But if you've never done any wiring, probably best to just us the new whole cord.


----------



## daricksta

harleydiva said:


> I have a 30" MES coming from QVC.  I don't have an outlet near where I need to use it, so will need a short (less than 25 ft) extension cord.  I'm not knowledgeable enough about electricity to read the chart above....what do I need to ask for when I go to buy one?


I bought a 3-prong 13 amp 16 gauge outdoor extension cord from Lowes which works fine with my MES. I've got to outside power outlets on my home and need the cord to connect my MES to the outlet in the front. I can get my smoker close enough to the outlet at the backyard side of the house to plug it in directly. I get the same performance from my MES with or without the extension cord.


----------



## daricksta

rfjoinery said:


> I you get a 25 ft, 14 guage, you'll be fine. Imprinted on the wire insulation will be codes including "14AWG" and that's what you want. It'll also cost more than the more common 16 guage cords. Of course you want a grounded cord, that is the ones with 3 prongs and 3 holes.
> 
> If you're really frugal, you could maybe convert the new 25-ft to a 10 and a 15, or something like that, if you only need a shorter length for your smoker. Buy one plug and one receptacle and make two out of one. But if you've never done any wiring, probably best to just us the new whole cord.


Do all outdoor extension cords have the code imprinted on them? I have two from Lowes and I've looked but can't find any AWG or A markings on it. I just remember what the packaging said the ratings were.


----------



## rfjoinery

Any mention of 14 or 16 in the labeling or imprinting? Even if the cord is mf'd in China they're probably required to label the wire.


----------



## smokedtrout

MES smoker here.  So easy it is silly.  I also have an old Luhr-Jensen Little Chief, and a Brinkman Smokin Pit Pitmaster still waiting for some mods before it goes into service.


----------



## jted

smokedtrout said:


> MES smoker here.  So easy it is silly.  I also have an old Luhr-Jensen Little Chief, and a Brinkman Smokin Pit Pitmaster still waiting for some mods before it goes into service.


Welcome, That old little chef is a good fish smoker, They generally have a hard time staying in the mid 250. But since fish don't

 require a lot of heat you have a good one.  Jted


----------



## tosc7506

Made a table for my 30, excuse the messy garage.













image.jpg



__ tosc7506
__ Oct 14, 2014


----------



## hdsnsmokin

New MES 30" owner here (20070910), my first foray into smoking.  Bought at WalMart (online) for $140, and my first smoke this past weekend was great - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170960/first-smoke-chicken.


----------



## garyweingarten

I just bought a MES 30 for $149.00 from Tractor Supply a couple of weeks ago. Couldn't beat the price.

 Have already smoked a some pork ribs, chicken and Cornish hens on it already.  Didn't get the smoke ring on the ribs, but they tasted great.  Any suggestions?

Chicken and Cornish hens also turned out great.

So far I really like it.


----------



## Bearcarver

garyweingarten said:


> I just bought a MES 30 for $149.00 from Tractor Supply a couple of weeks ago. Couldn't beat the price.
> 
> Have already smoked a some pork ribs, chicken and Cornish hens on it already.  *Didn't get the smoke ring on the ribs, but they tasted great.  Any suggestions?*
> 
> Chicken and Cornish hens also turned out great.
> 
> So far I really like it.


Welcome Gary!!

Be good to go to Roll Call, and introduce yourself, so you can be welcomed properly.

You won't get a smoke ring with an electric smoker, without doing dumb things, but smoke rings are all show anyway. Like you said, "They tasted Great".

Bear


----------



## garryt0161

I got a 4# pork loin roast today,,,,gonna wrap it with bacon and smoke it,,,,,,,do I need the rub,,,,b4 the bacon???I think its going to be awesome,,,awesome,,,,how longshold I smoke it???  using hickory chips,,


----------



## garryt0161

I need one of those,,lol


----------



## jted

garryt0161 said:


> I got a 4# pork loin roast today,,,,gonna wrap it with bacon and smoke it,,,,,,,do I need the rub,,,,b4 the bacon???I think its going to be awesome,,,awesome,,,,how longshold I smoke it???  using hickory chips,,


garry,

 The rub doesn't matter some like to rub the bacon some folks rub the loin then wrap it . I like to rub the bacon since the bacon fat rolls it off. What I do Is to inject and brine it over night with a small bottle of apple juice I keep the little 6 packs around I mix several TBS of my rub with the apple juice and several oz of apple cider vinegar bring it to a boil to dissolve the sugar and let it cool. I then inject it and use the left overs in a zip lock bag and brine it overnight. In the morning I remove it and dry it off wrap it up and sprinkle the rub on heavy. I have found the family likes it cooked to 147 degrees. All this is a matter of tastes. The beauty of it is you get to do the trial and error methods. Believe me it's all good.  Here is a link for Jeff's loin recipes.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/june-14-2012-smoked-pork-loin

Your mileage will vary    Jted


----------



## unclejoeyv

Smoked a couple of pork loins last week in my MES 40 w/window. Used my new wustof boning knife and it cut through the pork loin like a hot knife through butter! I 'unrolled' each pork loin into a big sheet or meat, did a criss-cross score and covered the sirface of one with a sage/fennel/garlic/salt/pepper mix from the food lab recipe for porchetta. the other i did with pizza sauce, mozz, pepperoni and some grated provolone. Rolled them back up, tied them and smoked em to 145. Wow. just Wow.


----------



## econbassman

Bought my 30" analog off Amazon ($120).  New favorite appliance.


----------



## garryt0161

I smoked the pork loin roast on Saturday,,,,,wrapped with bacon,,,,,,i put rub on th roast then wrapped it,,,,,let it sit over night,,,,after the temp finally reached 165,,out it came,,,,looked yummo,,,,the bacon,,ummm,,sucked,,,but good news,,,the roast was the best roast ever,,,a hint of smoke and JUICY,,,,OHHHHH MAN,,,,,

Will post the pics later,,,,


----------



## rdthompson

Just got the 40" 1200 watt model.  Have had a Brinkman Propane Barrel for several years.   Ordered online from Amazon with the Cold Smoke unit.   Had considered a Mes for a long time, but hadn't really decided.   Friend got one and I saw it in action.   Ordered the next day.

Looking forward to using the Cold Smoke to try some different cheeses.   But so far, the meat has been good and I like the unit a lot.


----------



## unclejoeyv

garryt0161 said:


> I smoked the pork loin roast on Saturday,,,,,wrapped with bacon,,,,,,i put rub on th roast then wrapped it,,,,,let it sit over night,,,,after the temp finally reached 165,,out it came,,,,looked yummo,,,,the bacon,,ummm,,sucked,,,but good news,,,the roast was the best roast ever,,,a hint of smoke and JUICY,,,,OHHHHH MAN,,,,,
> 
> Will post the pics later,,,,


when i have bacon wrapped anything i try to hit it with a torch after to crisp it up. low and slow is good for making bacon but not for cooking bacon.


----------



## trying2smoketex

Hello guys,

I have the  Masterbuilt 40 electric smoker with glass. It's a great super easy to use smoker. It is perfect for pork ribs, Butt, sausage and chicken.

I don't care for the way it cook brisket, I can never get a smoke ring or the proper Pitt smoker taste. 

I purchased mine from Sam's Club 2 years ago and it's a solid very nice smoker.[ATTACHMENT=1692]image.jpg (809k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## Bearcarver

Trying2smokeTex said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have the Masterbuilt 40 electric smoker with glass. It's a great super easy to use smoker. It is perfect for pork ribs, Butt, sausage and chicken.
> 
> I don't care for the way it cook brisket, I can never get a smoke ring or the proper Pitt smoker taste.
> 
> I purchased mine from Sam's Club 2 years ago and it's a solid very nice smoker.


Even though yours is a Gen #2 MES, you could get better smoke flavor by using an AMNPS.

As for the Smoke Ring----You don't get them in an electric smoker, but they are all show anyway.

Bear


----------



## garryt0161

with the prices of brisket nowadays,,,i'll just go to Sams,,,let them cook it,,lol,,,,,,,,,I sawa large brisket at our local market,,,$85.00,,,i'm not spending that much and ruin it,,,,ugg,,some things are better left to the pros,,,


----------



## paulh1966

garryt0161 said:


> with the prices of brisket nowadays,,,i'll just go to Sams,,,let them cook it,,lol,,,,,,,,,I sawa large brisket at our local market,,,$85.00,,,i'm not spending that much and ruin it,,,,ugg,,some things are better left to the pros,,,


Beef prices in general are rediculous. I was doing Jerky in my mes , just a couple months ago i was pay 4.49 for eye of round , now 6.99.  So have been playing with pork and chick stuff much more lateley.


----------



## gary s

Bearcarver said:


> Even though yours is a Gen #2 MES, you could get better smoke flavor by using an AMNPS.
> 
> As for the Smoke Ring----You don't get them in an electric smoker, but they are all show anyway.
> 
> Bear


I am a stick burner and take pride in my smoke ring, But I have to agree with Bear. Here is an article from a friend of mine who has a PHD in Physics and a BBQ enthusiast .This IS HIS EXPLANATION 

*             Summary of the mechanisms leading to smoke ring depth and profile:*

Smoke rings record the environment in which they are formed
They are generated as *carbon monoxide* or *nitric oxide* combustion products diffuse into the meat,
Turning *myoglobin* pink.
Smoke rings grow more slowly over time.
And the ring only stops growing when the myoglobin is deactivated, at ~170F on the surface.
By analogy with photography, nitric oxide is the developer revealing the image, and heat is the fixer, stabilizing the image
In humid smokers, cooking cold moist meat low and slow, *wide wedge*-profile rings occur
When cooked fast in smokers with lots of airflow, dark *narrow wall*-profile smoke rings occur
*Smoke rings do not add much flavor, but indicate a smoke fire was used...*
  
            *N**itrogen oxide smoke ring:*

Nitrogen is a minor element of fossil fuels
During combustion, nitrogen compounds present in wood burns, and are mostly transformed into nitric oxide (NO)
But only in a hot fire, with plenty of oxygen
Even though there is 100x more carbon monoxide than nitric oxide in smoke, most smoke rings are NO-based
NO is a small and mobile molecule that passes from the smoke through the meat's surface
Inside the meat, NO bonds more strongly to myoglobin than oxygen or CO, producing a nearly permanent pink color
Surface water on the meat is not required to synthesize nitric acid intermediaries, or to produce a smoke ring, but humidity helps
The smoke ring stops growing when the myoglobin molecule falls apart (around 160F)
  
            *Carbon monoxide smoke ring:*

Carbon monoxide is the most common wood combustion product
It is a small and mobile molecule that passes out of the smoke and diffuses beyond the meat's surface
Inside the meat, CO bonds more strongly to myoglobin than oxygen, producing a neon-pink color
This pink color is stable for days or weeks in the absence of oxygen, but fades in minutes when exposed to air
The smoke ring stops growing when the myoglobin molecule falls apart at the meat surface (around ~160F)
While wood is 50% carbon and only ~0.2% nitrogen, nitrogen oxides  are ultimately responsible for the persistent smoke ring
CO, in the wrong place at the wrong time can kill
  
A pink smoke ring is a pitmaster's badge of honor, an assurance their 'cue was smoked (never boiled) and cooked over a real wood fire. A bright red smoke ring turns a gray, mundane slice of meat into an colorful, fun, attractive bite.

Lipstick on a pig, so to speak.


----------



## daricksta

garryt0161 said:


> with the prices of brisket nowadays,,,i'll just go to Sams,,,let them cook it,,lol,,,,,,,,,I sawa large brisket at our local market,,,$85.00,,,i'm not spending that much and ruin it,,,,ugg,,some things are better left to the pros,,,


I buy 5-6 lb. briskets at Safeway which I think has about the best meats in town. Right now Safeway is carrying whole briskets--on the smaller side--with the point AND flat. This size is perfect for my MES 30 Gen 1 and it's much cheaper--around $20-25 or so, depending on weight. I went to a BBQ class earlier this year and the teacher taught us to cut the point from the flat anyway since they cook differently from each other. I've cooked flats in my MES 30 and they come out great, no problems at all. I also use the AMNPS, never wood chips. That has also made smoking a lot easier.


----------



## chiefwej

I've been buying my brisket at Sam's Club.  If you buy a full packer I think  it's $2.99 per pound.  For $50 I bought a 17+ lb brisket. I ended up trimming a couple pounds of fat before smoking, but it's still a good price to feed a crowd.


----------



## tlgothard

I have the 1200 watt 40" with glass.i mostly smoke venison sausage, sticks, jerky, brats, dried deer,polish. I take nothing to a locker any longer. Mostly fall & winter.3 years and still going. Temp fluctuates some but monitor with oven thermometer and adjust accordingly. My chip loading tray is about shot. I am looking for a replacement. I clean what comes out in a tub of hot water with dawn and clean the glass with stove top cleaner. I am a fan of this smoker. Summer grilling and smoking usually done on my Weber kettle.


----------



## daricksta

gary s said:


> I am a stick burner and take pride in my smoke ring, But I have to agree with Bear. Here is an article from a friend of mine who has a PHD in Physics and a BBQ enthusiast .This IS HIS EXPLANATION
> 
> *             Summary of the mechanisms leading to smoke ring depth and profile:*
> 
> Smoke rings record the environment in which they are formed
> They are generated as *carbon monoxide* or *nitric oxide* combustion products diffuse into the meat,
> Turning *myoglobin* pink.
> Smoke rings grow more slowly over time.
> And the ring only stops growing when the myoglobin is deactivated, at ~170F on the surface.
> By analogy with photography, nitric oxide is the developer revealing the image, and heat is the fixer, stabilizing the image
> In humid smokers, cooking cold moist meat low and slow, *wide wedge*-profile rings occur
> When cooked fast in smokers with lots of airflow, dark *narrow wall*-profile smoke rings occur
> *Smoke rings do not add much flavor, but indicate a smoke fire was used...*
> 
> *N**itrogen oxide smoke ring:*
> 
> Nitrogen is a minor element of fossil fuels
> During combustion, nitrogen compounds present in wood burns, and are mostly transformed into nitric oxide (NO)
> But only in a hot fire, with plenty of oxygen
> Even though there is 100x more carbon monoxide than nitric oxide in smoke, most smoke rings are NO-based
> NO is a small and mobile molecule that passes from the smoke through the meat's surface
> Inside the meat, NO bonds more strongly to myoglobin than oxygen or CO, producing a nearly permanent pink color
> Surface water on the meat is not required to synthesize nitric acid intermediaries, or to produce a smoke ring, but humidity helps
> The smoke ring stops growing when the myoglobin molecule falls apart (around 160F)
> 
> *Carbon monoxide smoke ring:*
> 
> Carbon monoxide is the most common wood combustion product
> It is a small and mobile molecule that passes out of the smoke and diffuses beyond the meat's surface
> Inside the meat, CO bonds more strongly to myoglobin than oxygen, producing a neon-pink color
> This pink color is stable for days or weeks in the absence of oxygen, but fades in minutes when exposed to air
> The smoke ring stops growing when the myoglobin molecule falls apart at the meat surface (around ~160F)
> While wood is 50% carbon and only ~0.2% nitrogen, nitrogen oxides  are ultimately responsible for the persistent smoke ring
> CO, in the wrong place at the wrong time can kill
> 
> A pink smoke ring is a pitmaster's badge of honor, an assurance their 'cue was smoked (never boiled) and cooked over a real wood fire. A bright red smoke ring turns a gray, mundane slice of meat into an colorful, fun, attractive bite.
> 
> Lipstick on a pig, so to speak.


I think I read this article online, Gary. Don't know if it was in this article or another one but I also read an electric smoker can produce smoke rings if a charcoal briquette or two are placed at the bottom of the smoker. The intense heat and the smoke create those chemical compounds which can create a wood fire-type smoke ring. For me, I'm not willing to use lit charcoal briquettes inside my MES 30 because it wasn't designed for that and besides, no one I serve my "Q" to would be impressed by smoke rings.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> I think I read this article online, Gary. Don't know if it was in this article or another one but I also read an electric smoker can produce smoke rings if a charcoal briquette or two are placed at the bottom of the smoker. The intense heat and the smoke create those chemical compounds which can create a wood fire-type smoke ring. For me, I'm not willing to use lit charcoal briquettes inside my MES 30 because it wasn't designed for that and besides, no one I serve my "Q" to would be impressed by smoke rings.


#1   A smoke Ring is all show.

#2   Page #1 of your Manual-------"Fuels, such as charcoal briquettes or heat pellets, are not to be used in electric smoker."

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> #1   A smoke Ring is all show.
> 
> #2   Page #1 of your Manual-------"Fuels, such as charcoal briquettes or heat pellets, are not to be used in electric smoker."
> 
> Bear


#2 is another reason why I wouldn't use charcoal in the MES but remember that guy who posted that he was doing it anyway in an attempt to get a smoke ring?


----------



## socal mesmoker

I got a 30" MES for Christmas last year so I'm just now trying to get into the "smoking" business.


----------



## jted

Hi Riceeater,

Welcome to the forum. You have entered the world of smoke. Some good some bad. I would steer you to Jeff's 5 day course here is the link.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse

 you will get a email daily for 5 days with a lot of info.


----------



## socal mesmoker

Thanks jted.  I did read that it's a good course for beginning smokers and I tried to sign up using a previous link but got an error.  I was able to sign up using your link so thank you for that.  I'm looking forward to getting the most out of my smoker.  My Cold Smoking kit is already on order as well so I wanted to try that out so I could smoke cheese.  I think it might be a little overkill, but I know that I'm going to get the AMNPS as well to do a comparison on my own and maybe make a mailbox mod for the AMNPS.  I've read a lot of information on this site so far and excited to expand my knowledge first hand.  Thanks everyone!!


----------



## chopsaw

garryt0161 said:


> just a quick question,,,,,do I brine my pork roast???,,


Yes , I just started doing this comes out so good nobody talks at the dinner table , to busy eating . Tenderloins dont need it for my taste , if you watch the temps . 145 150 no more , like said above . Chop


----------



## mommameah

I am looking into this after a less than happy fiasco this weekend. 

So just to verify before I go any further...

Does the MES 1. temperature fluctuate if there is a breeze/wind if I don't wrap a blanket around it, and 2) and I know this is trivial and ya'll may laugh...but can you see and smell the smoke as it rises from the smoker making all my neighbors jealous?

TIA


----------



## fished

I bought a new MES40 from Acadmey today.  I'll take it out of the box this weekend.  I think it is the Gen 1, It has the control in the back middle.  Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## jted

mommameah said:


> I am looking into this after a less than happy fiasco this weekend.
> 
> So just to verify before I go any further...
> 
> Does the MES 1. temperature fluctuate if there is a breeze/wind if I don't wrap a blanket around it, and 2) and I know this is trivial and ya'll may laugh...but can you see and smell the smoke as it rises from the smoker making all my neighbors jealous?
> 
> TIA


The MES does have a fluctuating temp.  Until you are familiar with your unit figure a 25 degree temp from the set point. I don't think you need to put a blanket on it. Set your temp at 240 and let it go. It will do fine, remember we aren't cooking cakes.  The best smell in the world is a chunk of pork that has been smoked and ready to be eaten. Watch them show  up. 

Jted


----------



## daricksta

jted said:


> The MES does have a fluctuating temp.  Until you are familiar with your unit figure a 25 degree temp from the set point. I don't think you need to put a blanket on it. Set your temp at 240 and let it go. It will do fine, remember we aren't cooking cakes.  The best smell in the world is a chunk of pork that has been smoked and ready to be eaten. Watch them show  up.
> 
> Jted


Right on, Jted! My MES 30 also fluctuates, which is the way it was designed. I just monitor it with my Maverick ET-33 and if it's fluctuating higher than I want it to go I just lower the set point on the MES control display. I have the ET-733 set for the alarm to go off if the temps go beyond the max and min temps I've designated.


----------



## chiefwej

Even your kitchen oven will fluctuate from the set point.  The heating element only comes on when the temp drops well below set point and when it shuts off the temp rise will go well above. So you will always have some temp variance.


----------



## 22gunslinger

My wife just got me an MES (30 inch, with window, RF remote and Rear Control Panel), from Home Depot for my Birthday. I am impatiently waiting to smoke something soon.


----------



## Bearcarver

22GunSlinger said:


> My wife just got me an MES (30 inch, with window, RF remote and Rear Control Panel), from Home Depot for my Birthday. I am impatiently waiting to smoke something soon.


That's Great !!

You got a Generation #1 MES.

Here's a whole bunch of things you can do with an MES:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps".*

*Bear*


----------



## 22gunslinger

Everywhere I read said to get the Gen 1 MES, although I am not exactly sure why, but since that was the consensus, who am I to disagree?


----------



## jted

Gun slinger, You and your wife made a good choice. You won't be waiting long to smoke something. I recommend you take a look at Bears step by steps index page.  Also sign up for Jeffs 5 day Q school it's free and so is his news letter.  Jted


----------



## mommameah

All right then!!!!!   We are in possession of a MES (of course it was a fiasco getting it. Ordered from Amazon and it arrived damaged.  Amazon has amazing customer service and I had a new one less than 36 hours later) . I can already tell it's superior quality to that thing I had before.  I am excited for Monday to come when I will first use is officially.    Ribs and Chicken. 

Thanks for all the reommendations


----------



## pajenkins

Just got my 30" MES from Amazon. Loving it so far. First up was a 6.5 lb chicken. Perfect! 













image.jpg



__ pajenkins
__ Nov 16, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver

Very nice Chicken, Pajenkins!!

Stop in at the "Roll Call" forum and introduce yourself, so all the Great People here can welcome you properly!!!

Bear


----------



## flyweed

SO all you MES owners..I still have my OLD MES sitting here in my shop, gathering dust.  Have any of you put a NEW heating element in it, and controlled it with a PID...so basically you are just using the MES box and adding your own internals.  My old heating element, and controller died years ago.

Dan


----------



## Bearcarver

Hi Dan!!

I remember when you were talking about putting a PID on yours----That really was a long time ago. 

I think that was before your element died.

My Stock controller & element are still chugging along---over 4 years now.

Good to see ya,

Bear


----------



## flyweed

Bear..GOOD TO SEE YOU TOO!  Yeah, that really was a LONG time ago.  Trouble being..I was trying to get replacement parts from MES back then, and they just stopped talking to me.  So I pulled the plug and the MES went into the rafters of my shed. THen I moved on to a BGE and a GMG Daniel Boone pellet pooper.

Love em both, but kinda miss the MESS for loading up with my JERKY.  So was thinking about digging it out and gutting it, and putting in a a new heating element, and PID controller.  

Feels good to be back here.

Dan


----------



## daricksta

22GunSlinger said:


> Everywhere I read said to get the Gen 1 MES, although I am not exactly sure why, but since that was the consensus, who am I to disagree?


You're going to love it. I've got the bare bones MES 30 digital Gen 1 with no remote control or glass window but I don't miss either one. I use the Maverick ET-733 to track temps and I use the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) for my smoke source. The only time I need to open the smoker door is to move the food around or foil or unfoil it, depending on what's smoking. I also check the top vent to make sure I'm seeing thin blue smoke (TBS). If there's no smoke, then if you're using wood chips you need to load some more. If you're using the AMNPS, sometimes it needs to be relit.

I'll put up the stuff I've smoked in my MES against the more expensive rigs any day.


----------



## Bearcarver

flyweed said:


> Bear..GOOD TO SEE YOU TOO!  Yeah, that really was a LONG time ago.  Trouble being..I was trying to get replacement parts from MES back then, and they just stopped talking to me.  So I pulled the plug and the MES went into the rafters of my shed. THen I moved on to a BGE and a GMG Daniel Boone pellet pooper.
> 
> Love em both, but kinda miss the MESS for loading up with my JERKY.  So was thinking about digging it out and gutting it, and putting in a a new heating element, and PID controller.
> 
> Feels good to be back here.
> 
> Dan


Sounds Great, Dan!!

My Son has the Large BGE too, and he loves it too!!

Bear


----------



## muck man

Sad news, earlier this week I did some cheese cold smoking during the 7 degree temps here in Kansas City.  I made the decision to move my MES inside the garage to remove the cheese to get out of the cold.  I didn't get it put on my table in a level spot and it fell over smashing the door off!  I immediately saved all the cheese!  Upon closer inspection the hinges busted off and it is beyond repair.  I've had my MES for 8 years....seasoned perfectly, very sad.

I'm doing research, although I loved my MES, I feel it's time to move up to bigger....call me crazy but I'm considering moving all the way up to a Cookshack PG500.  Have a buddy who owns one (competes) and have looked at them closely.

Thoughts?


----------



## Bearcarver

Muck Man said:


> Sad news, earlier this week I did some cheese cold smoking during the 7 degree temps here in Kansas City.  I made the decision to move my MES inside the garage to remove the cheese to get out of the cold.  I didn't get it put on my table in a level spot and it fell over smashing the door off!  I immediately saved all the cheese!  Upon closer inspection the hinges busted off and it is beyond repair.  I've had my MES for 8 years....seasoned perfectly, very sad.
> 
> I'm doing research, although I loved my MES, I feel it's time to move up to bigger....call me crazy but I'm considering moving all the way up to a Cookshack PG500.  Have a buddy who owns one (competes) and have looked at them closely.
> 
> Thoughts?


Sorry to hear about your lost love!!

Cookshack is a good smoker, but expensive.

My Son's first smoker was a Cookshack, but he never took care of it & the door rusted right off!!!

The one thing I didn't like about it was it had a top vent hole right in the middle of the top, and it used to drip condensate on the meat.

The copies are the same I believe.

I would find it hard to switch from a smoker that I loved for 8 years, but I've been married nearly 46 years to the same woman too.

Bear


----------



## drains

How do you handle all the drippings?


----------



## domapoi

Just to let you know, WalMart is having a "Pre-Black Friday sale today and in their add they have what looks like a Gen 1 on sale for $177 with free delivery or pickup.

http://www.walmart.com/browse/pre-b...at_id=0&_be_shelf_id=1271&facet=shelf_id:1271


----------



## magicland

Not a deal. Home Depot sells them for that everyday.


----------



## old sarge

Muck Man - The PG series is a whole other animal. Pellet grills are very popular. And expensive.  But they do double duty and therefore versitile. Has your buddy ever had any problems with feeding or temp control? I am not aware of any issues with the CS and other high end pellet grills, but there are problems from lesser units from time to time.  I would look over the pellet grill section here as well as the comments at Cookshack. One thing in your favor is that Cookshack has a no interest payment plan through PayPal.


----------



## 86gn

flyweed said:


> SO all you MES owners..I still have my OLD MES sitting here in my shop, gathering dust.  Have any of you put a NEW heating element in it, and controlled it with a PID...so basically you are just using the MES box and adding your own internals.  My old heating element, and controller died years ago.
> 
> Dan


My controller went out on my MES so I bought Auber dual probe PID. I've been very pleased with it.

If you do go with a PID I'd go for the make sure to go with at least two probes (chamber and meat) so you can set the chamber temperature and have it change to a holding temperature when the meat IT hits a desired point. I was able to restfully sleep all night Tuesday while smoking a brisket for a work luncheon on Wednesday despite the fact that my coworkers had very high expectations due to my previous briskets. When I went to my MES in the morning the brisket was at the holding temp and ready to wrapped up and taken to work.

With my PID and my AMNPS I can now do long brisket smokes that are set and forget.


----------



## domapoi

Magicland said:


> Not a deal. Home Depot sells them for that everyday.


My Home Depot only has the 2nd generation and if you live where there is no Home Depot the delivery is about $55. Not that is not as cheap as the same price for the unit and "free shipping" is it?


----------



## dave from mesa

Amazon has Gen1 30" for $177 w/free shipping all the time.


----------



## gary s

Sorry for your loss,  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## jlcnuke

Masterbuilt was backordered on some parts so I picked up replacements from here for pretty cheap http://www.appliancefactoryparts.co...masterbuilt/?gclid=CJbw3I68kcICFUQF7AodikgAGA


----------



## sloat

Its likely the burner. Mine ,much older, did same thing.  Just new burner and its all good, no biggie.  Should be under warrantee.


----------



## smoker21

I have a 13 pound turkey (split in half) I want to smoke.  How long should I brine it? And how long should I give it smoke from my Amaz-n-pellet ??

Thanks


----------



## mosinsmoke

Bought my MES 30 at Bass Pro, (month or so) no problems as of yet. Excellent results so far. Double smoking a spiral cut ham as we speak....fingers crossed


----------



## oldmisterbill

Attwoods has the GEN 1 (I believe) on sale for  $139.00 with a # from their online flyer. I can get the # if anyone is interested.


----------



## joel wood

Just got a Black Friday Flyer in the mail from Cabelas today advertising a 30" MES Sportsman Elite for 139.99! Great Deal! I love mine!


----------



## rickyldd

mosinsmoke said:


> Bought my MES 30 at Bass Pro, (month or so) no problems as of yet. Excellent results so far. Double smoking a spiral cut ham as we speak....fingers crossed


What is double smoking?


----------



## mosinsmoke

Smoking a ham that has already been cooked, smoked and cured. In my case, it was taking a regular (cheaper) spiral cut ham that has already been cooked, smoked and cured and turning it into a honey baked ham by making a glaze and smoking the ham again in your smoker to get that more expensive honey ham taste. Since I did not provide a Qview I guess it didn't really happen, but it turned out awesome. Now my skeptical better half wants me to do another to take to the family tomorrow for T Day


----------



## Bearcarver

Rickyldd said:


> What is double smoking?


Here ya go!!

Step by Step:


> *Double Smoked Hams Times 4*


Bear


----------



## muck man

Sorry I haven't responded, work has me running....cold, wet weather is my season....hence the name Muck Man (Muck Boots)!

It was a tough decision to make such a jump in price, etc. but I will have my PG500 next week and am excited for it!  This will allow me to explore some other avenues I have been considering.  Luckily I had the money put away in my rainy day fund that the wife doesn't know about!

My buddy runs a catering business and competes, has 4-5 Cookshack smokers and has no problems.  I'm actually getting it via him at a nice discount.

Loved the MES and will still recommend it!

have a good turkey day!


----------



## hamrhead1971

Graduated into the ranks of MES owners today.  Bought my Gen 1 MES 40 with window for $299 at Academy Sports.  My first big smoke in it will be for Christmas, a ham and three racks of ribs.


----------



## inkjunkie

Just burnt in my First Generation 40" MES earlier today...and I got quite a few questions....


----------



## smoker21

Welcome Hamrhead 1971.  My gen 1 has done everything I have asked of it with a bit of help from an A-Maze-N pellet smoker.


----------



## rfjoinery

I recently did a 15 lb, turkey spatchcocked, turned out very good. Set MES to 275, the max. actual oven temp averaged closer to 250. Had brined it for 20-24 hrs. Took about 6-7 hrs in MES. 165 internal temp is the real test of course, YMMV. I ran most of a full tray of AMPS pellets, smoked the whole while. ( I like turkey with plenty of flavor. Brine included some sriracha.)

I smoked this butterflied bird skin side down, that worked well too. I did all my injecting from the inner side, thus didn't pierce the skin at all. I think this helped keep it juicy. The skin wasn't perfectly crisp, but not rubbery either and very tasty. And the grill marks had a few heads scratching!


----------



## daricksta

rfjoinery said:


> I recently did a 15 lb, turkey spatchcocked, turned out very good. Set MES to 275, the max. actual oven temp averaged closer to 250. Had brined it for 20-24 hrs. Took about 6-7 hrs in MES. 165 internal temp is the real test of course, YMMV. I ran most of a full tray of AMPS pellets, smoked the whole while. ( I like turkey with plenty of flavor. Brine included some sriracha.)
> 
> I smoked this butterflied bird skin side down, that worked well too. I did all my injecting from the inner side, thus didn't pierce the skin at all. I think this helped keep it juicy. The skin wasn't perfectly crisp, but not rubbery either and very tasty. And the grill marks had a few heads scratching!


I've seen TV demos of how to spatchcock a chicken or a turkey and I've got recipes in books with how-to pictures. Was it fairly easy? Do you have a good set of kitchen knives? I plan to try it out on a chicken next summer.

Big question is: how many hours did it take for the IT to raise out of the danger zone of below 140°? Lesser question: You added some sriracha to the brine? I admire the people you served the turkey to. Most of my family and our friends don't like the hot stuff.

I bet to get a more crispy skin next time you could smoke the turkey in the smoker until it's a little below the target IT and then finish it off inside a 450° for maybe 15 minutes or so, checking the IT with an instant read therm like a Thermapen or a ThermoPop a similar brand.


----------



## jmposing

Hello everyone. Today I became the proud owner of a MES 30 model 20070411. It's one with a glass door and remote. Good thing is it's a gen 1. I was servicing a house and saw it sitting in the garage still in it's unopened box. I asked the homeowner about it and she said it was her husbands who had recently died. She asked if I wanted to buy it. $75 later it was in the back of my truck.Score!


----------



## rfjoinery

The spatchcock deal isn't hard at all once you jump in. Following some online info somewhere, I used some heavy duty shears to cut out the backbone; one full-length cut each side of it, maybe an inch wide pack of bones. Then you flip the bird over, and pressing down with the heel of a hand, break the breastbone (left-and-right, 2 cracks, if you can feel them.) That's about it. I think one can go further de-boning a bird at this point, but that's all I did.

Temperature progress? I ddidn't really monitor it early on. I figured, I'd done 12# whole birds before at 225, 6 or 8 years running. This one being split open, I figured the IT can come up at least as fast, cooking at 250-275. All the relatives are still alive and asking for another turkey.

The finished flavor was full-flavored, but not what I'd call spicy. I didn't tell anybody about the sriracha til after they'd tasted  it and approved. It was maybe a half cup, in a gallon of brine. So it was subtle. More spice came from the injection: 2 sticks of butter, a quarter cup of my dry rub which IS kinda hot, Injected from the upper side, to not pierce the skin.


----------



## rfjoinery

More on the spatchcocked bird. When it was cooked to temp and I took it out, I did use the propane torch to crispen the skin at that time. Browned it real nice, another trick that Grandma doesn't need to know about. It was time to take the bird to her house and there wasn't time for an oven. Timing these birds isn't easy for me, I know temp is the only sure test, I just mentioned the # of hours to give you an estimate of how long yours might take.


----------



## daricksta

rfjoinery said:


> More on the spatchcocked bird. When it was cooked to temp and I took it out, I did use the propane torch to crispen the skin at that time. Browned it real nice, another trick that Grandma doesn't need to know about. It was time to take the bird to her house and there wasn't time for an oven. Timing these birds isn't easy for me, I know temp is the only sure test, I just mentioned the # of hours to give you an estimate of how long yours might take.


Just so happens I've got a pair of heavy duty poultry shears. Definitely going to try it out on a roasting chicken whether it's cooked indoors or outside. If that works it's on to a small turkey.

Wouldn't have thought of crisping the skin with a propane torch. I'll try that. I have a small propane torch I use to light my AMNPS.


----------



## troderick

40" with window. San's Club $299.99. 

They always have the best meat too.


----------



## frankasr

Have a 30" MES and wish that I got the 40". Making the best of the 30" though. Starting this weekend  and up to the 25th I am smoking up to 24 beer can chickens 4 at a time but would of been easier with a 40". I am brimming 8 at a time over night and smoke 8 in a day. Been using cranberry juice as my liquids, true maple syrup as my rub and injecting them with melted butter. Thought I would take each one when they get done and rested, wrap them up in heavy duty foil, put a Xmas sticker on each one and say Enjoy and Merry Christmas. I then will be delivering them to some of the people here in the park who live alone or can't get out much. Who knows maybe 24 chickens won't be enough. Anyway I love smoking and to me it is a joy just to watch people eyes when they get a taste of how juicy and good tasting a beer can chicken is. To me it is the best chicken I have ever eaten and for someone that is 72 years old that's saying something for I have had a lot of chicken in my life time.


----------



## rfjoinery

Sure, the spatchcocking thing isn't hard and can really help with the "danger zone" timing thing. Can also allow a whole chicken to be done low-and-slow if you like.

Torch idea I may have got from here on the forum. I like the medium size torches like 3" diam 9" h, any hardware store, tanks are meant to be used once and pitched, but you can even refill them with an adapter from Harbor Freight. Same torch as for the AMNPS. The torch thing is also great for bacon-wrapped things like a fattie, or the chicken thighs. A smoker doesn't really crisp up the bacon, so torching the exterior after cooking makes em crisp and prettier.You can also flame roast bell peppers, Anaheim types, jalapeno types, to peel them and tenderize them. And it's fun to play with fire.


----------



## driedstick

Just got mine hope to have it seasoned this weekend. so far I love it. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## mac114

Just bought my 30" MES from Amazon.  Stepping up from a vertical charcoal smoker.  I have a turkey breast in the queue to share for Christmas day, then a BB after that.  Liking all the advice on temps, times, rubs, recipes, seasonings, slicing and pics.   My first post on this forum, btw.


----------



## driedstick

Mac114 said:


> Just bought my 30" MES from Amazon.  Stepping up from a vertical charcoal smoker.  I have a turkey breast in the queue to share for Christmas day, then a BB after that.  Liking all the advice on temps, times, rubs, recipes, seasonings, slicing and pics.   My first post on this forum, btw.


Welcome Mac hope you enjoy the forum there is a lot of great stuff on here and a terrific community.

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## driedstick

Seasoning mine today have other stuff going in old smoker but that will be another post













IMG_20141211_190006502.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 12, 2014


















IMG_20141221_114014942_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 21, 2014


















IMG_20141221_114027766.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 21, 2014


















IMG_20141221_114136718.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 21, 2014






Before seasoning it I ran it for about 7hrs to get all the manufactures oil off it, I plan on running this without opening the door till no more smoke comes out of the amps

Thanks for all the great advice everyone

DS


----------



## starriddin

Just got to 30" digital with window. I'll be trying it out Christmas Eve on a Turkey with the AMNPS. Can't wait!!!


----------



## starriddin

Starriddin said:


> Just got to 30" digital with window. I'll be trying it out Christmas Eve on a Turkey with the AMNPS. Can't wait!!!


 got it at Academy Sports $199.00.


----------



## daricksta

Frankasr said:


> Have a 30" MES and wish that I got the 40". Making the best of the 30" though. Starting this weekend  and up to the 25th I am smoking up to 24 beer can chickens 4 at a time but would of been easier with a 40". I am brimming 8 at a time over night and smoke 8 in a day. Been using cranberry juice as my liquids, true maple syrup as my rub and injecting them with melted butter. Thought I would take each one when they get done and rested, wrap them up in heavy duty foil, put a Xmas sticker on each one and say Enjoy and Merry Christmas. I then will be delivering them to some of the people here in the park who live alone or can't get out much. Who knows maybe 24 chickens won't be enough. Anyway I love smoking and to me it is a joy just to watch people eyes when they get a taste of how juicy and good tasting a beer can chicken is. To me it is the best chicken I have ever eaten and for someone that is 72 years old that's saying something for I have had a lot of chicken in my life time.


How many people do you cook for? I too would have preferred to have bought the 40 instead of the 30 but the smaller smoker was the best choice for me for these reasons:

1. It cost less than the 40 inch.

2. I typically cook for 2-4 people, rarely more than that. So while more cook space would be nice, I really don't need it.  But, it looks like you cook for a lot more people--but is it on a consistent basis?

3. Being smaller, it's very portable. The MES 30 easily fits on a hand truck (bungee corded) for storage in my garage. I wheel it out to my front or back yard when I'm ready to use it and can easily lift it up onto a sturdy table which is used as a stand.

4. It puts out the same identical great quality Q as the 40 inch.

That chicken recipe sounds might tasty.


----------



## frankasr

This time I just passed out the 24 beer can chicken to people in the Little Manatee Springs Park, family and friends. Turns out that the first beer can chicken turn out pretty darn good and got a lot of compliments from my initial chicken smoking. So I thought as a little something different to do at Christmas was to pass out a smoke chicken to some of the residents. Probably a good thing that the 30" MES only does 4 Chicken at a time. You see I don't waste the beer that was replaced with the Cranberry Juice.

However I still have a lot to learn about smoking other things like Boston Butt, Ribs, Pork Loin, etc. Did however a Smoked a Turkey for Thanksgiving and that turned out also very good. That day we cooked two Roasted Turkeys, one Ham, and a Smoked Turkey. The Smoked Turkey was the first to go.

But you are right a 30 MES is just about right but on those special days, where I cook for a lot of people, a 40 MES would be nice however it would be an overkill for the rest of the times. Thanksgiving is our day for family and friends and we had about 35 people for dinner.

I am attempting to try and Smoke a Chicken with a slight orange flavor using Fresh Oranges, Sage, Thyme, Rosemary, Garlic, etc

I will just do one chicken at a time until I get each of the ingredients levels closer to what I am looking for in taste. I keep you posted on my progress and load up pictures with a recipe in case any one wants to try it.


----------



## frankasr

This time I just passed out the 24 beer can chicken to people in the Little Manatee Springs Park, family and friends. Turns out that the first beer can chicken turn out pretty darn good and got a lot of compliments from my initial chicken smoking. So I thought as a little something different to do at Christmas was to pass out a smoke chicken to some of the residents. Probably a good thing that the 30" MES only does 4 Chicken at a time. You see I don't waste the beer that was replaced with the Cranberry Juice.

However I still have a lot to learn about smoking other things like Boston Butt, Ribs, Pork Loin, etc. Did however a Smoked a Turkey for Thanksgiving and that turned out also very good. That day we cooked two Roasted Turkeys, one Ham, and a Smoked Turkey. The Smoked Turkey was the first to go.

But you are right a 30 MES is just about right but on those special days, where I cook for a lot of people, a 40 MES would be nice however it would be an overkill for the rest of the times. Thanksgiving is our day for family and friends and we had about 35 people for dinner.

I am attempting to try and Smoke a Chicken with a slight orange flavor using Fresh Oranges, Sage, Thyme, Rosemary, Garlic, etc

I will just do one chicken at a time until I get each of the ingredients levels closer to what I am looking for in taste. I keep you posted on my progress and load up pictures with a recipe in case any one wants to try it.


----------



## daricksta

Frankasr said:


> This time I just passed out the 24 beer can chicken to people in the Little Manatee Springs Park, family and friends. Turns out that the first beer can chicken turn out pretty darn good and got a lot of compliments from my initial chicken smoking. So I thought as a little something different to do at Christmas was to pass out a smoke chicken to some of the residents. Probably a good thing that the 30" MES only does 4 Chicken at a time. You see I don't waste the beer that was replaced with the Cranberry Juice.
> 
> However I still have a lot to learn about smoking other things like Boston Butt, Ribs, Pork Loin, etc. Did however a Smoked a Turkey for Thanksgiving and that turned out also very good. That day we cooked two Roasted Turkeys, one Ham, and a Smoked Turkey. The Smoked Turkey was the first to go.
> 
> But you are right a 30 MES is just about right but on those special days, where I cook for a lot of people, a 40 MES would be nice however it would be an overkill for the rest of the times. Thanksgiving is our day for family and friends and we had about 35 people for dinner.
> 
> I am attempting to try and Smoke a Chicken with a slight orange flavor using Fresh Oranges, Sage, Thyme, Rosemary, Garlic, etc
> 
> I will just do one chicken at a time until I get each of the ingredients levels closer to what I am looking for in taste. I keep you posted on my progress and load up pictures with a recipe in case any one wants to try it.


The MES 30 is exceptional for smoking anything. I've smoked beef briskets, pork ribs, chuck roast, turkey breast, and cold smoked cheeses and salmon and what comes out of the MES is the real stuff. No need to go for great barbecue when you can make it at home.

I've only cooked beer can chicken in my Weber kettle charcoal grill but anyway you cook it it's fun and tasty to do.


----------



## mtdineen

Got mine for Xmas and havent used it yet. 1st time smoker, so I have a lot to learn


----------



## jraiona

I'm looking to purchase an electric smoker and am considering the MES. one negative that I've heard/read is that it needs to be plugged directly into an outlet. Is this the case?


----------



## ccm399

Jraiona said:


> I'm looking to purchase an electric smoker and am considering the MES. one negative that I've heard/read is that it needs to be plugged directly into an outlet. Is this the case?


Nope. The instructions state you can use a cord (shorter the better). I ran my MES 30 for 17 hours straight on a 50' 12 gauge cord this past Saturday. Having said that I plan to get a 25' cord as I don't need to be that far from the outlet. Oh, in the troubleshooting section of the manual states that long warmup times (60-70 minutes) can be caused by extension cords. Mine got to temp in about 20 minutes.

I bought mine from TSC on Christmas sales for $129.99. I got the last one in the area I called 4 stores and the 5th one had one left. I asked the guy to put a hol don it and went down to get it after work.

Chris


----------



## jted

Jraiona said:


> I'm looking to purchase an electric smoker and am considering the MES. one negative that I've heard/read is that it needs to be plugged directly into an outlet. Is this the case?





ccm399 said:


> Nope. The instructions state you can use a cord (shorter the better). I ran my MES 30 for 17 hours straight on a 50' 12 gauge cord this past Saturday. Having said that I plan to get a 25' cord as I don't need to be that far from the outlet. Oh, in the troubleshooting section of the manual states that long warmup times (60-70 minutes) can be caused by extension cords. Mine got to temp in about 20 minutes.
> 
> I bought mine from TSC on Christmas sales for $129.99. I got the last one in the area I called 4 stores and the 5th one had one left. I asked the guy to put a hol don it and went down to get it after work.
> 
> Chris


Jriona, The extension cord issue can be easily overcome.  It is always a good idea to size your cord to the element size. Your typical orange extension cord from the big box store  is 16 AWG it can be used but keep it under 50 feet if you have a MES30 W/ a 800 watt element. You would be better off picking up a 25 foot  14 awg cord for 20.00 .

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-25-ft-14-3-Extension-Cord-HD-277-533/100650642?N=5yc1vZc4ne

Chris, is definitely in the safe zone with his 12AWG 50 foot cord and when he gets his 25 he can run about anything he wants. a 12AWG cord only has about 1.5 % drop pushing 10 amps for 50 feet. Normally a 3% drop is all you want. So you can see if Chris has a MES 30 w/ a 800 watt element he has virtually no voltage drop(1/2%) .

The lesson here is that you don't need a expensive cord unless you have one, normally a  14AWG cord from home depot 25 feet long will do just fine. I cut a 14AWG  power cord down to 8 feet and put a GFI  receptacle  on  it and it is way over kill.  Jted


----------



## gary s

here is a guide

*Extension Cord Length (Feet)**Maximum Amperage**Wire Gauge*25101825131625151450518501016501514755187510167515141005161001512


----------



## jmiller83

I had 3 30 inch models. Now have the 40 inch. I absolutely love it and I use mine as much as I possibly can for anything. My only gripe about mine would be that mine came with the half wood chip tray. I bought the masterbuilt side box which has done me well so far.


----------



## krzdimond

gary s said:


> here is a guide
> 
> *Extension Cord Length (Feet)**Maximum Amperage**Wire Gauge*25101825131625151450518501016501514755187510167515141005161001512


Does this take into account the wiring in the house? The outlet I use is the farthest one from the box (75 feet or so), and I have to use a 25 foot extension cord to get out of the sun room.


----------



## gary s

I would assume you are getting the correct voltage and amps at each outlet,  so if you are I would figure from the outlet.  Back when I was still in business (Steel erection) the biggest problem we had was employees stringing together to many extension cords that were too small to carry the proper amperage to the tool, thus shortening the life and causing failure.

Gary


----------



## garymaxx

I have a Mes 40 1200 watts bought it at sams Feb. 2014 And have smoked many great meals on it. So far it has performed great except for last week I was smoking a sirloin tip roast and my meat probe read 300 when I first stuck it in and didn't change thru the whole smoke. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## Bearcarver

Garymaxx said:


> I have a Mes 40 1200 watts bought it at sams Feb. 2014 And have smoked many great meals on it. So far it has performed great except for last week I was smoking a sirloin tip roast and my meat probe read 300 when I first stuck it in and didn't change thru the whole smoke. Has anyone had this problem?


I would never trust the meat probe built into any smoker.

I rely totally on my Maverick ET-732 for smoker temp & meat temp.

Bear


----------



## ccm399

Hey Bear,

Just out wondering what kind of difference you see between your control panel on your Maverick? I saw a post where your sensors are at a similar height in the box and you use this to adjust your heat shield to keep your box temps even side to side. This would make me think the two are close?

Thanks!


----------



## BandCollector

Frankasr said:


> Have a 30" MES and wish that I got the 40". Making the best of the 30" though. Starting this weekend  and up to the 25th I am smoking up to 24 beer can chickens 4 at a time but would of been easier with a 40". I am brimming 8 at a time over night and smoke 8 in a day. Been using cranberry juice as my liquids, true maple syrup as my rub and injecting them with melted butter. Thought I would take each one when they get done and rested, wrap them up in heavy duty foil, put a Xmas sticker on each one and say Enjoy and Merry Christmas. I then will be delivering them to some of the people here in the park who live alone or can't get out much. Who knows maybe 24 chickens won't be enough. Anyway I love smoking and to me it is a joy just to watch people eyes when they get a taste of how juicy and good tasting a beer can chicken is. To me it is the best chicken I have ever eaten and for someone that is 72 years old that's saying something for I have had a lot of chicken in my life time.


God Bless You!  What a generous thing you are doing for the less fortunate!

I also have a MES 30 and wish I had purchased the 40.

Happy New Year to you and yours,  John


----------



## garymaxx

Thanks for your input. I did run out and bought a digital meat probe its a Taylor I checked it in boiling water and it is accurate. All I could find in a hurry at Walmart didn't want to over cook my tip roast. I will order me a maverick from Amazon if they have them.

Keep on smoking!


----------



## Bearcarver

ccm399 said:


> Hey Bear,
> 
> Just out wondering what kind of difference you see between your control panel on your Maverick? I saw a post where your sensors are at a similar height in the box and you use this to adjust your heat shield to keep your box temps even side to side. This would make me think the two are close?
> 
> Thanks!


Last time I checked with my ET-732 real close to my MES sensor, they were close, so I put the ET-732 on the left, in a mirror position to the MES sensor. Then I compare my left to right heat that way, and adjust if needed.

Been awhile since I checked the sensors that way, but I haven't been smoking much lately due to my health.

Bear


----------



## retusaf03

I bought a 30" with remote from Amazon and love it. Brats are a favorite for the games on Sundays and super easy to make. I'be also cooked pulled pork, ribs and brisket. Next up salmon....any recipe suggestions?


----------



## mossberg531

I got one for Christmas, and have used it once. I think I will try it out again tomorrow. I think I will really enjoy using it.


----------



## Bearcarver

retusaf03 said:


> I bought a 30" with remote from Amazon and love it. Brats are a favorite for the games on Sundays and super easy to make. I'be also cooked pulled pork, ribs and brisket. Next up salmon....any recipe suggestions?


A lot of people, including me, love this one, if you're looking for snacking Smoked Salmon.

Click here:

*Smoked Salmon*      

Bear


----------



## dukplukr

Just received for Christmas, believe it was purchased at Cabela's. Haven't had a chance to use it yet.


----------



## todbnla

Got my 2nd gen MES 40 last spring on a lighting deal thru amazon for $250 delivered. So far love it, no issues. Have smoked chickens, turkeys, pork butts, heading to start it up today to do a few chickens. 3.0 looks interesting, like the new water tray and the vent on the top...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_3679.JPG



__ todbnla
__ Jan 1, 2015


















1217002919.JPG



__ todbnla
__ Jan 1, 2015


















1217002912.JPG



__ todbnla
__ Jan 1, 2015


----------



## ibdagriz

I got mine about a month ago for my birthday and love it. It was ordered online via Amazon on sale when she heard me talking about buying it before it went off sale.

 Griz


----------



## 16carhauler

I bought my 30 inch/with a window at QVC quite a while ago.


----------



## earthquake5683

My wife and four legged furry kids got me mine for father's day a few years back. I hated the smoke control until I got the amazn pellet smoker.  That helped a ton.  The Temps vary but my meat is always loved by all so I can't complain.


----------



## danielferrario

I absolutely love it! I got it as a gift, but it was from Amazon. Amazon also sells the MasterBuilt wheel kit with locking casters. Works great. We smoke meat all of the time and plan to try Salmon soon.


----------



## 2cansam

I just got my a 30" Masterbuilt from Cabela's.  Never used one before, just finished the "seasoning" step and will be putting it to use tomorrow.


----------



## vern3176

After smoking on a Brinkman charcoal smoker for years, my wife got me a MES 40" for Xmas. I've had an opportunity to season it but living in far northern WI with the temps we've been living with, I have yet to put the new smoker to work. Absolutely love this forum!! I'm reading about new techniques and recipes every day. Seriously looking at the A-Maze-N-Smoker based on recommendations of others. Can't wait for the first chance to put her to work!!:yahoo:


----------



## wisejudy

I bought ours at Atwoods 3 years ago in April for my hubby's birthday.  Only thing, he has never, ever cooked anything on it.  That has been me!  LOL.  Anyway, I love it.  I have cooked several turkeys, chicken breasts and leg quarters, ham, macaroni & cheese (several times..big favorite here at my house), pork ribs, pork chops, some salmon and brisket once.  Brisket did not turn out well, but that was probably me.  I haven't tried it since because I can buy pre-cooked, pre-sliced yummy smoked brisket for not much more at Sams.  I kick myself often that I did not go ahead and get the larger one at that time since it really wasn't that much more. Next up is bologna that my son wants. Picked up a 6 lb whole bologna of his favorite brand while back in Mississippi after Christmas.   Not really sure how to do it, but I am sure I can find out here.


----------



## bmaddox

I just picked up a 30" with window at Lowes as a Christmas gift to myself. I have done a few sessions with it and love it. As with anything, there are parts of it that I would like to function differently but I think it gives a very good starting platform (especially since I live in a residential area where having a smoke house or large wood burning smoker wouldn't really work).


----------



## brewster

I am going to pick up a new MES very soon, however, I'm still not sure which one to get.  My problem is that I am on the west coast of Canada.  The only place that sells them here in my area is Lowe's, however the Lowe's here does not have any in stock and can't get any till April.  I can order the MES 30 through Lowe's online and have it delivered to my door in a few weeks, but they will NOT deliver the MES 40.  The Lowe's in Bellingham, WA has a MES 30 in stock, but do not have a MES 40 in stock, however they can get one in a few weeks.  Lowe's Canada will not honor the Lowe's USA extended warranty if I choose to get it, which I was thinking of doing seeing as though the Masterbuilt warranty is only 90 days.

so not sure which to get... if MES 40 is that much better, I can only get it in the US and I'll have to wait.  I'm leaning to just ordering the MES 30 and having it delivered for free.  Will I be happy with the 30?  Should I get the extended warranty through Lowe's?


----------



## brewster

Sorry a couple more questions... Does either the MES 30 or 40 have wheels to tilt it and move it around?  And is it safe to run the MES with an extension cord?


----------



## bmaddox

Brewster said:


> Sorry a couple more questions... Does either the MES 30 or 40 have wheels to tilt it and move it around?  And is it safe to run the MES with an extension cord?


My 30 has rear wheels so you can tip it and push it around (although I will be putting it on a cart soon to elevate it and make it easier to use). I use an extension cord but it is a very short one (about 10 feet). It doesn't heat up at all during use. I would be afraid of using too long of a cord or using a cheap one. If you have a high quality heavy gauge cord that is rated to handle the draw of the smoker you should be fine.

As for your other questions, I don't know about the 40 but I can ran my 30 this weekend with a 7 lb pork but and a 6 lb pork loin and had plenty of room to spare so if you plan on doing small batches it should be fine. I am not a fan of extended warranties for anything. I have seen numerous posts on this site on how to fix the few problems that arise on the MES so if you are handy I would say you could repair it yourself and save the money on the warranty.


----------



## catfish1st

I have the MES 30 with a window and remote. It comes with wheels  and a handle and moves very easily. Just tilt back and push or pull. I use mine on a 50 ft 14/3 ga ext cord. Been doing this for over a year and never a problem. I don't  buy extended warranty as it always been a waste of money in the past. Hope this help's you in your decision. I have had charcoal and gas smokers in the past but the MES 30 is the best.


----------



## sslay94

I've owned my 30" for a few weeks and it has been great so far. Easy to learn on. Still tweaking a few things with temp and rubs. I've cooked a little bit of everything on it, ribs, pork loin, pork roast, ABT, fatty, whole chicken, and last but not least a brisket... so you could say I've been a little busy!!!


----------



## rickyldd

wisejudy said:


> I bought ours at Atwoods 3 years ago in April for my hubby's birthday.  Only thing, he has never, ever cooked anything on it.  That has been me!  LOL.  Anyway, I love it.  I have cooked several turkeys, chicken breasts and leg quarters, ham, macaroni & cheese (several times..big favorite here at my house), pork ribs, pork chops, some salmon and brisket once.  Brisket did not turn out well, but that was probably me.  I haven't tried it since because I can buy pre-cooked, pre-sliced yummy smoked brisket for not much more at Sams.  I kick myself often that I did not go ahead and get the larger one at that time since it really wasn't that much more. Next up is bologna that my son wants. Picked up a 6 lb whole bologna of his favorite brand while back in Mississippi after Christmas.   Not really sure how to do it, but I am sure I can find out here.


Bologna is one of my favorites. I cook it @ 225 for hour and half or hour and 45 min. I use Pecan and when I put in bologna then another batch about 45 mins later. I don't fill up chip loader but get about closed handful. I know people like different things you may want to try just half or so.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brewster said:


> I am going to pick up a new MES very soon, however, I'm still not sure which one to get.  My problem is that I am on the west coast of Canada.  The only place that sells them here in my area is Lowe's, however the Lowe's here does not have any in stock and can't get any till April.  I can order the MES 30 through Lowe's online and have it delivered to my door in a few weeks, but they will NOT deliver the MES 40.  The Lowe's in Bellingham, WA has a MES 30 in stock, but do not have a MES 40 in stock, however they can get one in a few weeks.  Lowe's Canada will not honor the Lowe's USA extended warranty if I choose to get it, which I was thinking of doing seeing as though the Masterbuilt warranty is only 90 days.
> 
> so not sure which to get... if MES 40 is that much better, I can only get it in the US and I'll have to wait.  I'm leaning to just ordering the MES 30 and having it delivered for free.  Will I be happy with the 30?  Should I get the extended warranty through Lowe's?


Most people , including me, started with an MES 30, and wished they started with the MES 40, and end up getting one.

However more important than size is to make sure you get the Generation #1, and not the Gen #2.

Bear


----------



## carney

Brewster said:


> Sorry a couple more questions... Does either the MES 30 or 40 have wheels to tilt it and move it around?  And is it safe to run the MES with an extension cord?



I have the MES 30" with window and front controller - it has wheels.  
Depending on length and gauge it can be safe to run the MES off a extension cord.


----------



## dkeeper332

Got mine at Sam's, worked so well, I bought one for my lake home also.


----------



## smokesontuesday

wisejudy said:


> Next up is bologna that my son wants. Picked up a 6 lb whole bologna of his favorite brand while back in Mississippi after Christmas.   Not really sure how to do it, but I am sure I can find out here.


Really can't do it wrong with bologna.

I smoke 5 pound logs quite often because it's a favorite around here. It's kind of funny but it seems like the cheaper the better as far as the bologna is concerned. We use Bar S since we're from Oklahoma.

Unwrap it, score it a few times end to end about an inch deep, and I lightly sprinkle mine with the rub I use on my pulled pork, making sure to get some down into the score marks. I know people around here that smoke it "naked" though and it turns out just fine.

I use Pecan or Hickory and run it 225ish for an hour and a half or two hours. I've run it as long as four hours on pecan (forgot about it as it was a last second throw in with some chicken) but that's probably smokier than anyone else will want to eat it.


----------



## fbi van outside

I got the 30" with the viewing glass window and remote control. Wifey purchased it from QVC. So far I like it but I wish it could go higher than 275. I'm looking at the GMG Jim Bowie as a possible future purchase but I am pleased with my MES.


----------



## beerking

I bought the plain black 30" (digital, but no window...wishing it had the remote and the window), for only $129.99 at Tractor Supply. Wasn't really in the market, but at that price it is a good addition to my OK Joe's Longhorn.


----------



## bmaddox

Beerking said:


> I bought the plain black 30" (digital, but no window...wishing it had the remote and the window), for only $129.99 at Tractor Supply. Wasn't really in the market, but at that price it is a good addition to my OK Joe's Longhorn.


Dang that is a deal. I wouldn't worry about the remote. I gave up on mine after the first use. The remote seemed to have a mind of its own and would change the settings or turn the smoker off randomly.


----------



## beerking

bmaddox said:


> Dang that is a deal. I wouldn't worry about the remote. I gave up on mine after the first use. The remote seemed to have a mind of its own and would change the settings or turn the smoker off randomly.


I thought it was a pretty damned good deal, which is why I bought it. Saw the deal posted on a FB page, and had to call 6 different stores to find the last one within a 2 hour drive of me. Like I said, I wasn't even in the market, but at that price I could not pass it up.
The next day I went to Gander Mtn to buy chips, and they had them on sale for $169.99!


----------



## kyleehensley

Have 30" with window and remote.  Wish I had a 40"


----------



## soks3d

I have the 40" I bought at Academy on Black Friday for $199. Used twice so far, like it so far. This week I am doing a Boston Butt.


----------



## dreadylock

why is it call mes 30 is it the width or how tall?

i know it's a dumb  question but my wife asked it and i could not answer


----------



## Bearcarver

dreadylock said:


> why is it call mes 30 is it the width or how tall?
> 
> i know it's a dumb  question but my wife asked it and i could not answer


MES 30 = Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse 30 high"

MES 40 = Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse 40 high"

Bear


----------



## dreadylock

Bearcarver said:


> MES 30 = Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse 30 high"
> 
> MES 40 = Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse 40 high"
> 
> Bear


thanks bear i measure mines today and its like 30 inches high


----------



## kre8tivkeltik

Hi All! Just received my MES 30" this week. Got it seasoning right now. Bought at Lowe's (online, $224. + free shipping). Its 14 degrees here in OH, but from what I've read, these things are GREAT to use in cold weather. I have a propane smoker, but honestly, I never got the hang of it...probably because I didn't invest the time it in that it required. From reviews and word-of-mouth, it seems this MES is a "no-brainer", set-n-go type of smoker. Right up my alley!

This chick never thought she'd be *EXCITED* to use a smoker. And as a newbie I can't wait to learn from you all!


----------



## unclejoeyv

I've used mine out in the weather a few times. I put it on a pallet and tie a beach umbrella to it through the handle on the back. looks ridiculous but it's effective. haha.

Here;s a link to my facebook photo of my MES40 in the snow.


----------



## dirtyduc83

MES 40 Gen 2 here  :)


----------



## link

Just purchased a MES 30 and have it seasoned but have not smoked anything in it yet. Hopefully we can get the temps in the high teens this weekend and I can get it going.


----------



## gary s

Be sure and post some pictures

gary


----------



## kre8tivkeltik

I should have posted this with my post above...I found an EXCELLENT MES facebook group. Very welcoming group they are!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/249515721871731/

I am not a facebook fan at all, but I this group makes it worthwhile being on there.


----------



## smokesontuesday

kre8tivkeltik said:


> Hi All! Just received my MES 30" this week. Got it seasoning right now. Bought at Lowe's (online, $224. + free shipping). Its 14 degrees here in OH, but from what I've read, these things are GREAT to use in cold weather. I have a propane smoker, but honestly, I never got the hang of it...probably because I didn't invest the time it in that it required. From reviews and word-of-mouth, it seems this MES is a "no-brainer", set-n-go type of smoker. Right up my alley!
> 
> This chick never thought she'd be *EXCITED* to use a smoker. And as a newbie I can't wait to learn from you all!


It's a great cold weather smoker. I smoked an 8 pound pork butt, 10 pounds of bologna, and a whole chicken in mine on Tuesday while it was 10-20 degrees outside. It took a little longer to warm up but never wavered once it got there.


----------



## aezell

I received a 30" one for Christmas. Seasoned it soon after and did my first 10lb pork butt the weekend after Christmas. I have never smoked any meat before but the pork turned out really good though I took it out after 12 hours at 225 with the meat still only at about 175 degrees. Used half and half apple and hickory wood chips. Adding about 1/2 cup of chips every hour to hour and a half.

Before and after pictures of the pork butt are attached. Will try to get better pictures when I do the next smoke.













IMG_2699.jpg



__ aezell
__ Jan 10, 2015


















IMG_2700.jpg



__ aezell
__ Jan 10, 2015


----------



## jmposing

link said:


> Just purchased a MES 30 and have it seasoned but have not smoked anything in it yet. Hopefully we can get the temps in the high teens this weekend and I can get it going.


-7 near Chicago recently and we made spatched chicken and two slabs of ribs for lunch. These things are very well insulated. I haven't needed to even at these extremes but some say to warm up the controller box with a hairdryer if it won't boot. Getting up to temp hasn't been a problem. My recently purchased 30 actually runs hot in "normal" weather. The outside cold helped equalize the controller/Maverick temps.


----------



## Bearcarver

aezell said:


> I received a 30" one for Christmas. Seasoned it soon after and did my first 10lb pork butt the weekend after Christmas. I have never smoked any meat before but the pork turned out really good though I took it out after 12 hours at 225 with the meat still only at about 175 degrees. Used half and half apple and hickory wood chips. Adding about 1/2 cup of chips every hour to hour and a half.
> 
> Before and after pictures of the pork butt are attached. Will try to get better pictures when I do the next smoke.


Looks real nice aezell !!!

Would have pulled better if you waited until the IT was about 205°.

Here's a whole bunch of "How to" Step by Steps if you're interested:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## aezell

Bearcarver said:


> Looks real nice aezell !!!
> 
> Would have pulled better if you waited until the IT was about 205°.
> 
> Here's a whole bunch of "How to" Step by Steps if you're interested:
> 
> Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.
> 
> Bear


I wanted to wait a while but the family wanted to eat especially after smelling it for 12 hours 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I did bump up the temp on the smoker to 250 for the last hour or so to try to push it over the plateau and to make sure it was safe. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## gary s

Looks good, After 12 hours I would have gone ahead and waited just a bit longer for pulled. My #2 son is bad about wanting to pull to quickly

But I understand a hungry mob 

Gary


----------



## aezell

Next time, I would probably try bumping up the temp and wrapping it in foil to finish it. There's always next time!


----------



## jted

aezell said:


> Next time, I would probably try bumping up the temp and wrapping it in foil to finish it. There's always next time!


Hi, just a word on your cook. I  have fallen into the same problem of hungry folks and food that is not ready. Here are a couple of things to thank  about. If you want to eat at 5pm try to finish the cook at 2pm Figure your butt to take about 1.5 hours per lb. It is not going to pull before the IT is at  Minn of 195 but Most like 200 to 205.That is just the start. Don't

 rush it.  Letting the meat  rest is essential. Figure you are going to have a stall at about 160 or there abouts for several hours. It's a good thing in my opinion. The meat is rendering and breaking down. Foiling at 160 helps the stall, but like I said I anticipate and expect it. 

There are two schools of thought hot and fast or low and slow. If you and your family are not going to be able to wait bump the heat up from the beginning. next time try 235 or 245. As you use your MES you will get us to it and feel comfortable smoking your meat overnight.

I hope you have a AMPS  filling a chip tray all day is not fun. The AMPS lets you have good smoke up to 12 hours. Todd Johnson invented the smoking tray and sells it . He is a great guy and available for your questions. How often can you ask the CEO a question. He will ship it for free It's like 34.00 dollars. Here is a shot of a lit one ready to go in the smoker.













DSCN2472.JPG



__ jted
__ Jul 18, 2014






 I live in Dinwiddie so I know It was cold during your smoke. Another reason to not fill the chip tray.

Good luck on your next smoke.


----------



## gary s

Good advice jted

Gary


----------



## aezell

Thanks jted. Looking up info on AMPS right now. It was OK to add chips every hour the first time. Pay my dues and all that. But I don't want to get up in the middle of the night to do it.


----------



## ty2185

I have a MES 30" model I've been using for the last 5 years. Just join the forum yesterday and learning all of the acronyms.

Seeing the Modification thread I ordered AMPS and some dust. Going to look at mail boxes and duct work. : )


----------



## beerking

> Originally Posted by *jted*
> 
> I live in Dinwiddie so I know It was cold during your smoke. Another reason to not fill the chip tray.
> 
> Good luck on your next smoke.


Here in King George, myself, jted! SMOKE ON!


----------



## joew30

I just got my 30" and I'm using it fo the second time today. I love it so far and learning is half the fun. I got mine at Atwood's on Black Friday.


----------



## beerking

TY2185 said:


> I have a MES 30" model I've been using for the last 5 years. Just join the forum yesterday and learning all of the acronyms.
> 
> Seeing the Modification thread I ordered AMPS and some dust. Going to look at mail boxes and duct work. : )


I hope you ordered the AMNS, not the AMPS, because the AMPS is for pellets.


----------



## domapoi

My first time I did a butt was when I got my MES30 a few years ago. I fell victim to the instruction manual that came with the MES. It gives a recipe for the pork butt and tells you to cook until it reaches 175° F. After seeing the smoker on QVC a lot (and them showing the pulled pork) I assumed the instructions were for that. Sadly, that is when I discovered that 175° F was not Pulled Pork. It was at that time that I did a search for pulled pork on the internet and found SMF and found the correct temp for getting the pork to pull. I learned that it should be at least 200° F and up to about 225° F.  I found that a pork butt only cooked to 175 had too much fat throughout the butt when sliced. Had a great flavor but was too fatty. Thank goodness I found SMF to set me on the right path. As far as pork butt goes, the only way I will ever eat it again is after it has reached the "Pulled" temp and all the fat has been rendered off (the fat is still there but as a liquid and spread all throughout the pork to add that liquid goodness to every bite. Don't get me wrong, I love the taste of pork fat but prefer it as crispy fried pieces by trimming the pork and pan frying till crispy, or as the fat on BACON!!!

Also through this site I learned about the AMNS (Todd had not come out with the AMNPS yet), so I got one of those. When he came out with the AMNPS he offered to even exchange my AMNS for the new and improved AMNPS, but I declined as I mainly got my AMNS for cold smoking stuff like cheese, spices, pork belly (to later slice and cook as bacon), and whatever else you can think of that you may want to smoke but not cook. I really like cold smoking rock salt, putting it into my salt grinder and freshly grinding on my food to get that good ole smoke flavor on other food that were not smoked in the first place. Since then, I have decided to also use my AMNS smoking meats too, but love the dust rather than pellets and so I too have gone with the rural mail box and dryer vent set up.


----------



## jmposing

Beerking said:


> I hope you ordered the AMNS, not the AMPS, because the AMPS is for pellets.


Can't you use pellets or dust in the AMPS and the AMNS is only for dust?


----------



## beerking

jmposing said:


> Can't you use pellets or dust in the AMPS and the AMNS is only for dust?


I looked at the website. You are correct.


----------



## joew30

Jraiona said:


> I'm looking to purchase an electric smoker and am considering the MES. one negative that I've heard/read is that it needs to be plugged directly into an outlet. Is this the case?


I bought a heavy 25' extension cord and it works fine so far. But it's cold outside. I'll see how it does this summer. I live in an older house and I'm very limited on outside outlets.


----------



## ty2185

Beerking said:


> I hope you ordered the AMNS, not the AMPS, because the AMPS is for pellets.


I ordered The AMNPS 5x8 burns BBQ Pellets or Sawdust.


----------



## daricksta

Garymaxx said:


> Thanks for your input. I did run out and bought a digital meat probe its a Taylor I checked it in boiling water and it is accurate. All I could find in a hurry at Walmart didn't want to over cook my tip roast. I will order me a maverick from Amazon if they have them.
> 
> Keep on smoking!


Last year I used a Food Network therm with a single probe that is made by Taylor--identical to their own model except for the name plate. Anyway, I cooked a ribeye roast in the oven using the FN probe. My plan was to took it to 135° for medium rare. The FN/Taylor showed 125° but when I inserted my CDN thermocouple instant read therm it read 135°.  I let it cook a bit longer to get the carryover temp up to 145. Had I continued to use the FN/Taylor that expensive roast--which turned out to be the best ribeye roast I've ever made--would have been overdone. Next time I'm using my Maverick ET-733 to monitor both the food and the oven ambient temp.


----------



## bmaddox

aezell said:


> Next time, I would probably try bumping up the temp and wrapping it in foil to finish it. There's always next time!


That is my go to method every time. Once it reaches 165 degrees I wrap it in two layers of heavy duty foil, put it back in the smoker (with no smoke of course), and bump the heat to 250. Once it reaches between 200 and 205 it practically pulls itself.


----------



## swedefishmn

Just got my 30" electric from Cabelas as a present to me from Santa.  Haven't fired it up yet, need to finish some outdoor wiring, but I plan to in the next few weeks!


----------



## daricksta

joew30 said:


> I bought a heavy 25' extension cord and it works fine so far. But it's cold outside. I'll see how it does this summer. I live in an older house and I'm very limited on outside outlets.


I'm fortunate to have two outside outlets on my house, which is about 14 years old and didn't come with the best in electrical wiring. For the front one I need to use an extension cord. I also bought a 25' cord but forget how many amps it's rated but I checked with MB and it's fine. My MES 30 Gen 1 works absolutely the same way whether plugged in directly to the outlet or to the extension cord.

Can't say how it works for cold weather because I only smoke in warm weather.


----------



## gary s

Here is a chart that will help on length for extension cords

Refer to the chart below for minimum wire gauge recommendations for different devices and cord lengths.
  






  
[h2]  [/h2]
Gary


----------



## bigtimtx

I picked up my third 40" MES at Academy's 'Black Friday Sale' for $199.00!


----------



## brewster

My new MES 30 2nd gen model #20071514 arrived at my house on Wednesday.  Purchased through Lowe's Canada for $249.00 CDN ($209 US).  Funny enough, my new AMNPS 5X8 arrived at the exact same time!! coincidence?  obviously not!!

Last night was spent putting the MES together.  After trying to fit the AMNPS in the MES, I have concluded that it has to sit on the bottom shelf.  It does not fit in the bottom left hand corner as the pictures on this site show in the 1st gen.

Other than to season the smoker, I don't see myself using the chip loader very much except for shorter smokes like chicken thighs and wings.

Pellets are hard to find up here on the west coast of Canada, so thankfully I got a starter bag of pitmster choice with the AMNPS which sadly won't last very long.  To ship a 5lb bag of pellets from A-maze-n is $50 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  Well my local bbq shop sells Traeger, but Todd said they aren't the best, so my only other choice for now is what I have gone with which is the Louisiana Grills competition blend which is 50% Maple. 25% Hickory. 25% Cherry. *crosses fingers*

So Saturday will be season the smoker in the am, and I am thinking something easy my first time smoking which might be Jeff's smoked bacon wrapped chicken thighs. http://www.smoking-meat.com/april-3-2014-smoked-bacon-wrapped-chicken-thighs

I'm so excited to try smoking for the first time, and I thank everyone here for all of the amazing information you all share.

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Brewster said:


> My new MES 30 2nd gen model #20071514 arrived at my house on Wednesday.  Purchased through Lowe's Canada for $249.00 CDN ($209 US).  Funny enough, my new AMNPS 5X8 arrived at the exact same time!! coincidence?  obviously not!!
> 
> Last night was spent putting the MES together.  *After trying to fit the AMNPS in the MES, I have concluded that it has to sit on the bottom shelf.  It does not fit in the bottom left hand corner as the pictures on this site show in the 1st gen.*
> 
> Other than to season the smoker, I don't see myself using the chip loader very much except for shorter smokes like chicken thighs and wings.
> 
> Pellets are hard to find up here on the west coast of Canada, so thankfully I got a starter bag of pitmster choice with the AMNPS which sadly won't last very long.  To ship a 5lb bag of pellets from A-maze-n is $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Well my local bbq shop sells Traeger, but Todd said they aren't the best, so my only other choice for now is what I have gone with which is the Louisiana Grills competition blend which is 50% Maple. 25% Hickory. 25% Cherry. *crosses fingers*
> 
> So Saturday will be season the smoker in the am, and I am thinking something easy my first time smoking which might be Jeff's smoked bacon wrapped chicken thighs. http://www.smoking-meat.com/april-3-2014-smoked-bacon-wrapped-chicken-thighs
> 
> I'm so excited to try smoking for the first time, and I thank everyone here for all of the amazing information you all share.
> 
> Wish me luck!!


I think you will find that the best place for your AMNPS in your en #2 will be:

Remove your water pan from the hole in the slanted drip plate.

Put the AMNPS straddling the hole left by the water pan.

Put a throw-away foil pan on the floor under the water pan hole to catch any drips from the drip plate.

Put something above the AMNPS to keep drippings from landing on or in it.

Bear


----------



## brewster

Bear, Todd said the same thing as you when I asked him privately on where to place the new AMNPS.  The problem I have is my model has the sloping drip pan which is also the holder for the water container.  The AMNPS does not fit on top of that sloping drip tray with the bottom rack in place. 













bbq1.jpg



__ brewster
__ Jan 16, 2015


















bbq2.jpg



__ brewster
__ Jan 16, 2015


















bbq3.jpg



__ brewster
__ Jan 16, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

Brewster said:


> Bear, Todd said the same thing as you when I asked him privately on where to place the new AMNPS.  The problem I have is my model has the sloping drip pan which is also the holder for the water container.  The AMNPS does not fit on top of that sloping drip tray with the bottom rack in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbq2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ brewster
> __ Jan 16, 2015


In that case, I would go with this pictured method, because you might get more air flow with the water pan not blocking the hole.

Plus I would put that water pan away & use a throw-away foil pan. It's shorter & might allow more air flow & you don't have to clean it. Just use it a few times & chuck it.

Bear


----------



## brewster

Thanks so much, I'm going to give this a go and see how it works.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> In that case, I would go with this pictured method, because you might get more air flow with the water pan not blocking the hole.
> 
> Plus I would put that water pan away & use a throw-away foil pan. It's shorter & might allow more air flow & you don't have to clean it. Just use it a few times & chuck it.
> 
> Bear


So, you favor tossing the MES water pan completely? I read over a year ago in this forum where someone recommended keeping it in there because it was part of the MES design. That made sense but is it true? The thing is so large and has to obstruct airflow and pellet smoke in my opinion. Don't know if MB Techguy would agree. But now you've made me decide to leave it outside my MES and to go with a smaller throw-away foil pan. I just use the foiled over water pan as a drip catcher anyway.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> So, you favor tossing the MES water pan completely? I read over a year ago in this forum where someone recommended keeping it in there because it was part of the MES design. That made sense but is it true? The thing is so large and has to obstruct airflow and pellet smoke in my opinion. Don't know if MB Techguy would agree. But now you've made me decide to leave it outside my MES and to go with a smaller throw-away foil pan. I just use the foiled over water pan as a drip catcher anyway.


I was the one who said to leave the pan in, because the MES GEN #1 was designed with it in. The air flow was calculated with that pan in.

Now we're talking about the Gen #2----Whole different animal !!! You need to remove it to get the AMNPS to work better.

And I didn't say toss it----I said put it away.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

gary s said:


> Here is a chart that will help on length for extension cords
> 
> Refer to the chart below for minimum wire gauge recommendations for different devices and cord lengths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [h2]  [/h2]
> Gary


Thanks, Gary! This is incredible. Just saved it to my hard drive for future reference since I don't know any of this stuff.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> I was the one who said to leave the pan in, because the MES GEN #1 was designed with it in. The air flow was calculated with that pan in.
> 
> Now we're talking about the Gen #2----Whole different animal !!! You need to remove it to get the AMNPS to work better.
> 
> And I didn't say toss it----I said put it away.
> 
> Bear


I thought it might've been you but didn't want to credit you if you didn't want it.

Toss it--put it away...semantics! I wrote "toss" but I meant "put it away" because that's the picture I had in my mind. I'll be teaching a class in how to understand daRickstaese. Shall I sign you up, Bear?

Also, I didn't scroll back far enough to see you were specifically talking about Gen 2 models. As you know, I love my Gen 1.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> I thought it might've been you but didn't want to credit you if you didn't want it.
> 
> Toss it--put it away...semantics! I wrote "toss" but I meant "put it away" because that's the picture I had in my mind. I'll be teaching a class in how to understand daRickstaese. Shall I sign you up, Bear?
> 
> Also, I didn't scroll back far enough to see you were specifically talking about Gen 2 models. As you know, I love my Gen 1.


Sign me up!!!

Seriously though----Removing a big pan from a well designed unit like the MES Gen #1 could be a problem.

However removing a small pan from a poorly designed Gen #2 unit can be a good thing, especially if it will help the AMNPS to work properly.

Bear


----------



## 2cansam

I have a MES 30.  What extension cord power AMP rating would I need for a 25' & 50' cord?


----------



## oldmisterbill

I use a 10 Gauge cord for mine - it will probably be ok with 12 gauge ,but I prefer a good clean current with as little voltage drop as possible. My $0.02


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Just recently joined the MES 30 gen 1 fam for doing bacon, sausage, etc !


----------



## Bearcarver

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Just recently joined the MES 30 gen 1 fam for doing bacon, sausage, etc !


Congrats Justin!!!

I remember you asking me about them----I knew you'd get one!!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Bearcarver said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just recently joined the MES 30 gen 1 fam for doing bacon, sausage, etc !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Justin!!!
> 
> I remember you asking me about them----I knew you'd get one!!
> 
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...


Thanks Bear, I couldn't resist getting one at the price I was able to get it !  I think I'd have kicked myself if I hadn't pulled the trigger on it !  Thanks again for your input !


----------



## driedstick

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Just recently joined the MES 30 gen 1 fam for doing bacon, sausage, etc !


glad to hear you got one I have case less summer sausage in mine today and 50lbs of snack sticks and summer sausage in my fridge smoker today I will post her some later in another thread

Have you used it yet??


----------



## oldmisterbill

I consider myself a novice still - however my MES helps me experiment with confidence and I am learning so much now. It is great to come up with something delicious & creative for family and neighbors. Not only that I have developed a love for pulled pork because of my MES ( I am from the northeast and wasn't used to it when I moved down here. I got a pulled pork sandwich at a BBQ stand and couldn't eat it (not a fan off strong BBG sauces). Now my family enjoys it with or with out BBG sauce. We are garlic fans and I inject loads of garlic juice during my cooks -we also love the combination of mild salt ,garlic & sage in our rubs. I guess you could call it custom cooked pork.  Enjoy and experiment , you will be very pleased. Of course it will lead to new expenses,like -wireless thermometers, (oven & meat temp) so you can be sure of the temps you will learn to want to matain to perfect your cooks. A new lawn chair to sit by your smoker in , new laptop so U can study new methods while you relax by the smoker, new types of wood to try , New ideas to turn into experiments LOL Just "LOTS OF NEW GOOD "STUFF"". I even have combines seafood reciepies and old yankee recipes that I like into pork and beef - Shss they are secret yet and locked in a bullet proof vault at he bank.   :-)

                 Mr Bill

  Did I say I enjoyed it?


----------



## lucey426

I have a 30" MES and i love it! I have a friend that has one that talked me into purchasing it. I usually smoke whole chickens, i have also smoked cheese and venison kielbasa. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

driedstick said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just recently joined the MES 30 gen 1 fam for doing bacon, sausage, etc !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad to hear you got one I have case less summer sausage in mine today and 50lbs of snack sticks and summer sausage in my fridge smoker today I will post her some later in another thread
> 
> Have you used it yet??
Click to expand...


Thanks DS !  Oh man, good for you having all that good stuff in the TBS !  Wow !  Can't wait to see your thread....

I haven't used it yet, hoping soon !  Thumbs Up


----------



## daricksta

I use a 25' 16 Gauge 13 amp outdoor extension cord I bought at Lowes when I need to plug my MES 30 into one of my outside power outlets. The outlet's connected to a 10 amp circuit breaker. Works fine. If there's a voltage drop I'm not seeing it.


----------



## smokesontuesday

driedstick said:


> glad to hear you got one I have case less summer sausage in mine today and 50lbs of snack sticks and summer sausage in my fridge smoker today I will post her some later in another thread
> 
> Have you used it yet??


Any recipes floating around for the snack sticks or summer sausage? Sounds like something fun to make with the kiddo.


----------



## driedstick

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Any recipes floating around for the snack sticks or summer sausage? Sounds like something fun to make with the kiddo.


Go over to the sausage section of this forum there are tons there 

Good luck and let us know, yep great times with the kids, Mine sure like the finished product.

DS


----------



## mtsmokehorse

We have a 40" with window that we got for Christmas. Well, I got it for my DH. We LOVE it. Used it once with elk sausage we made from my DH's elk hunt this year (we did our own processing and sausage making), and a pork loin we brined in an apple cider vinegar brine DH found online. YUM. 

I also put some acorn squash in there, but it turned out way too smoked (tasted like a mouthful of ash, haha) and underdone. Will need to play with that one more. ;)


----------



## Bearcarver

MtSmokeHorse said:


> We have a 40" with window that we got for Christmas. Well, I got it for my DH. We LOVE it. Used it once with elk sausage we made from my DH's elk hunt this year (we did our own processing and sausage making), and a pork loin we brined in an apple cider vinegar brine DH found online. YUM.
> 
> I also put some acorn squash in there, but it turned out way too smoked (tasted like a mouthful of ash, haha) and underdone. Will need to play with that one more. ;)


I can't stand it any more----What the heck is a "DH"???

Dear Husband??

Designated Hitter??

Bear


----------



## gary s

I'm with Bear, I've got to know !!!

Gary


----------



## twoalpha

Have a 30" MES and use it at least once a week since purchased in November. Great results and still looking for new ideas to try. Enjoy this sight and the sharing of information.

Larry


----------



## link

I believe DH means Darling Husband. But I have been wrong before.


----------



## Bearcarver

link said:


> I believe DH means Darling Husband. But I have been wrong before.


Yup---I could only think of 3:

Dear Husband

Designated Hitter

And the third one is not for family forums.

Bear


----------



## mtsmokehorse

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---I could only think of 3:
> 
> Dear Husband
> 
> Designated Hitter
> 
> And the third one is not for family forums.
> 
> Bear


Ahahahaha, #3,....made me laugh. Sorry. It means Dear Husband (or darling,.....).


----------



## oldmisterbill

I thought it ment Daughters husband - because you dislike him so this way you needn't remember his name (been there)


----------



## daricksta

link said:


> I believe DH means Darling Husband. But I have been wrong before.


That's my vote. Or Dear Husband. Unlike the other guys I was too proud to ask.


----------



## waterdogscbr

Mes 40 NJ
Amps pellets
Mailbox mod


----------



## yankeejoe1911

Purchased today........ Masterbuilt 30 Digital with front mounted controls. New and in box on Craiglist for an even $100!

The Machine!













MB 30 Smoker.jpg



__ yankeejoe1911
__ Jan 24, 2015


----------



## shawn p

Love my MES 40 with window.   Had a problem where the heating element went bad and kept tripping my outlets but called Masterbuilt and they sent me a new one no problem and it was an easy 15 minute fix!


----------



## smoker55

The survey didn't have enough options for the 30" so here goes. 30" digital w/window and remote control. It was a birthday gift last November. I have only used it about a half dozen times so far but no complaints yet. I read a lot of negative posts and reviews about this machine here and in reviews on other sites but I have not experienced any of the problems they post. Maybe I haven't given it enough use to screw up yet.


----------



## mromj

30" digital with the controls on the top/rear. No window.  I love it! I received it as a Christmas present in 2013 and I've done a couple briskets, chicken (wings and split birds) and a turkey for this past Thanksgiving that was the best tasting turkey I've ever had!  

No complaints with the unit at all.  Well, that's not completely true.  I can't trust the temp setting at all so I use a Maverick Redi-Chek to monitor the smoker and the meat.

I am considering adding an AMNPS as I am not always able to fill the chip hopper as often as I probably need to.


----------



## Bearcarver

MrOMJ said:


> 30" digital with the controls on the top/rear. No window.  I love it! I received it as a Christmas present in 2013 and I've done a couple briskets, chicken (wings and split birds) and a turkey for this past Thanksgiving that was the best tasting turkey I've ever had!
> 
> No complaints with the unit at all.  Well, that's not completely true.  I can't trust the temp setting at all so I use a Maverick Redi-Chek to monitor the smoker and the meat.
> 
> I am considering adding an AMNPS as I am not always able to fill the chip hopper as often as I probably need to.


That's Great !!

Sounds like you got the right MES 30, and leaned an awful lot since Christmas!!!

Rely on a Maverick you can test, and get an AMNPS, and Smoke Happily Ever After!!!!

And Welcome to SMF !!!

BTW: You might want to go to "Roll Call", and introduce yourself so everybody can welcome you.

Bear


----------



## bigd3077

I have the mes 30" sportsman and I purchased it at bass pro. Only smoked some tenderloin so far and loved it. Can't wait to smoke again!!


----------



## vajinyan

I bought a MES Sportsman Elite (it's a 30 inch with electronic controls are on top and to the rear) about a month ago and can't wait for the weather to turn better so I can get out and play with this baby.   I have only cooked a Pork-but and a roast (beef) and neither one turned out real great but probably something I did.   It was rather cold and windy both times I tried to cook out (er' smoke out). I did have trouble keeping the box up to temperature and seemed to fluctuate a lot.  Anyways I think milder weather is order.  Can't wait...  



Vajinyan


----------



## wnc goater

I got the 30 several weeks ago at Lowes.  Read reviews and it seems typical of most reviews, either "love it" or "hate it".   Looked like those who hated it had trouble with the controller going out (after warranty exp)  So I bought the two year warranty, something I never do.

After seasoning per instructions I did a whole chicken which was fabulously juicy with just the right amount of smokiness.  That was before I found this site.  Next I did some great ribs with Jeff's rub and wings.  This weekend it's summer sausage on saturday and more ribs, wings and a whole chicken for sunday.  I'm loving it.


----------



## bamamontana

I have an MES 40 digital smoker, and I really love it.  OK, call me lazy, but one of the biggest selling points for me was the wireless remote control that allows you to change the timer, temp setting, and check the meat temperature from your La-Z-Boy.  So, there's that.  But functionality-wise, it's been great so far.  I've used it outside, down to -20 temps, and I have noticed no fluctuation in temps.  Of course, the MES 40 is self-regulating.  Just set your box temp, and it does the rest.  The only thing you have to keep an eye on is the wisp of smoke from the vent...once that stops, pull out the chip tube and add a handful.  I find a 1/2 cup of chips lasts a little over an hour.

There are a coule of disappointments:  The MES 40 has a glass door, which is great in a showroom...you think WOW!  I can watch my BBQ as it cooks!  Nah.  It only takes an hour or so to fog up the glass with smoke residue and, if you have water in your pan, condensation.  Also, they have a nice little LED light in the front of the box.  That's great for when you need to shine light on the floor.  But why didn't they put it inside the smoker?!  It does very little to help you see what's cooking.

Clean-up is very easy.  There is a drip tray that goes right in the dishwasher, and most all of the parts are removable for cleaning.

I've done ribs, pork butt, and I've even smoked cheese with my Masterbuilt (with the assistance of a tube smoker from www.amazenproducts.com).  I love it so far, but I can see myself moving up to a Good-One competition smoker one of these days.  The MES is great for backyard smoking.


----------



## bmaddox

bamamontana said:


> I have an MES 40 digital smoker, and I really love it.  OK, call me lazy, but one of the biggest selling points for me was the wireless remote control that allows you to change the timer, temp setting, and check the meat temperature from your La-Z-Boy.  So, there's that.  But functionality-wise, it's been great so far.  I've used it outside, down to -20 temps, and I have noticed no fluctuation in temps.  Of course, the MES 40 is self-regulating.  Just set your box temp, and it does the rest.  The only thing you have to keep an eye on is the wisp of smoke from the vent...once that stops, pull out the chip tube and add a handful.  I find a 1/2 cup of chips lasts a little over an hour.
> 
> There are a coule of disappointments:  The MES 40 has a glass door, which is great in a showroom...you think WOW!  I can watch my BBQ as it cooks!  Nah.  It only takes an hour or so to fog up the glass with smoke residue and, if you have water in your pan, condensation.  Also, they have a nice little LED light in the front of the box.  That's great for when you need to shine light on the floor.  But why didn't they put it inside the smoker?!  It does very little to help you see what's cooking.
> 
> Clean-up is very easy.  There is a drip tray that goes right in the dishwasher, and most all of the parts are removable for cleaning.
> 
> I've done ribs, pork butt, and I've even smoked cheese with my Masterbuilt (with the assistance of a tube smoker from www.amazenproducts.com).  I love it so far, but I can see myself moving up to a Good-One competition smoker one of these days.  The MES is great for backyard smoking.


The light does seem a little weird but it helps see what you are doing when the door is open. If it was inside the box it would get covered with soot and stop working. As for the glass, I keep a wet rag around so when I open the door I quickly wipe it off which keeps it clean enough during the smoke. I don't use my water pan so I don't have any condensation on the glass to obscure my view.


----------



## Bearcarver

Vajinyan said:


> I bought a MES Sportsman Elite (it's a 30 inch with electronic controls are on top and to the rear) about a month ago and can't wait for the weather to turn better so I can get out and play with this baby.   I have only cooked a Pork-but and a roast (beef) and neither one turned out real great but probably something I did.   It was rather cold and windy both times I tried to cook out (er' smoke out). I did have trouble keeping the box up to temperature and seemed to fluctuate a lot.  Anyways I think milder weather is order.  Can't wait...
> 
> Vajinyan


Sounds Great !!

You just need a little practice & a couple hints.

Check this out (below) Might be some help:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## bamamontana

Good advice bmaddox.  I suppose a flashlight might come in handy[emoji]128540[/emoji]


----------



## benson56

Here's a deal on a 40" MES if you're not afaid of a dent.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Masterbuilt...918?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4b62e19e


----------



## Bearcarver

benson56 said:


> Here's a deal on a 40" MES if you're not afaid of a dent.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Masterbuilt...918?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4b62e19e


That "Buy it now" price isn't really that great with the dent & possibly a bent door that might not seal properly.

The Dent wouldn't bother me, but the door looks away from the smoker at the bottom, below the dent.

I got the same one more than 4 years ago for $349, and they want $290 for that one.

That is the best MES made so far though.

Bear


----------



## benson56

Walmart has them now for $319!!


----------



## Bearcarver

benson56 said:


> Walmart has them now for $319!!


If the one at WM is a Gen #1, I'd pay the $319 before I'd take the chance on the damaged one for $290.

Bear


----------



## inkjunkie

Bearcarver said:


> If the one at WM is a Gen #1, I'd pay the $319 before I'd take the chance on the damaged one for $290.
> 
> 
> Bear


Have to agree with Mr. Bear...


----------



## wnc goater

I'll add to my previous reply, while I DO very much like the ease and convenience of my MES 30 and have enjoyed it so far,  it is irritating the thermostat and meat probe is off so much.  I can understand several degrees but as near as I can determine, my meat probe is off by 30 degrees and the thermostat that controls heat by almost that much.  That is, they both read higher than actual temperature, which could cause some real problems with undercooking.  In this day and time, electronics are easy and cheap to manufacture.  I can't understand why these are off so far and there is no means to calibrate.


----------



## Bearcarver

WNC Goater said:


> I'll add to my previous reply, while I DO very much like the ease and convenience of my MES 30 and have enjoyed it so far,  it is irritating the thermostat and meat probe is off so much.  I can understand several degrees but as near as I can determine, my meat probe is off by 30 degrees and the thermostat that controls heat by almost that much.  That is, they both read higher than actual temperature, which could cause some real problems with undercooking.  In this day and time, electronics are easy and cheap to manufacture.  I can't understand why these are off so far and there is no means to calibrate.


Most times the smoker probe isn't really off much---It's more of a positioning thing, and also the fact that a digital probe like the Maverick is quicker to respond, which makes them farther apart at times.

As for the meat probe, are you comparing it with another meat probe while they are both in meat, or using the MES meat probe as a smoker probe to measure air temp?

My MES meat probe is only accurate when it's in meat./

Bear


----------



## benson56

Ya I'd buy the WM one too.


----------



## kornchild82

Just bought the mes 30 only seasoned it so far but will let you know how I feel about it after I've cooked with it


----------



## plimtuna

I also have the 40' with window.  yes, the window only provides limited function.  Looks good in the showroom is right.

However, I have noticed that when it is darker out, I can see when the heating element is on (glows orange).  

I also thought about the light.  It seems like bad placement, but with the door open the light works well.  I assume that if they put it inside it would be crudded up rather quick and then equally useless.  

My only complaint right now is the weak/inaccurate temp controls. I will buy maverick once bonus comes in a couple of weeks,


----------



## ndwildbill

Bought my MES at Fleet Farm shortly after Christmas...they were on sale. MES 30, controls in the back, had meat temp probe, came with cover, rib rack, and sausage hangers.  Waited until the weather warmed up before using. So far have smoked chicken thighs and a couple racks of ribs.  Both turned out pretty good, I'm learning from this forum how to make them better though.  Going to smoke a chuckie this weekend, and maybe try rolling a fatty.


----------



## bmaddox

Ndwildbill said:


> Bought my MES at Fleet Farm shortly after Christmas...they were on sale. MES 30, controls in the back, had meat temp probe, came with cover, rib rack, and sausage hangers.  Waited until the weather warmed up before using. So far have smoked chicken thighs and a couple racks of ribs.  Both turned out pretty good, I'm learning from this forum how to make them better though.  Going to smoke a chuckie this weekend, and maybe try rolling a fatty.


Welcome to the MES family. Fatties are great. They are easy to assemble and almost fool proof to smoke, not to mention delicious.


----------



## mummel

It seems like the vast majority of owners are MES 20 owners.  Interesting.


----------



## jted

mummel said:


> It seems like the vast majority of owners are MES 20 owners.  Interesting.


During a past discussion with Bear he pointed out a couple of facts I did not think of. I had seen this poll several times and I mistakenly was thinking it was about the popularity of the different MES units. This poll in fact is miss leading. It does not accurately project this. When most new smokers log on to the forum they find the thread  and vote. After a period of time they upgraded to the 40. It may have been the 800 watt and then the 1200 watt 40' He also told me you could only vote one time. What this tells  me is that the 30' is a popular first smoker. I suppose it's the price point., It was for me.   Just a thought  Jted


----------



## el tribe

Hello every body

I have a Mes 30 with controls in front and meat probe. I bought it in Aug of 14. Now need to let it go. I live close to Dallas,Tx . If any body is looking will let go,gave 200 .

Thanks 

 El Tribe

PS I have used it 5 time  less thank total of 5 hours used

Have to get this MES 30  gone fast if any body want it . Would like to sell for 125


----------



## Bearcarver

jted said:


> During a past discussion with Bear he pointed out a couple of facts I did not think of. I had seen this poll several times and I mistakenly was thinking it was about the popularity of the different MES units. This poll in fact is miss leading. It does not accurately project this. When most new smokers log on to the forum they find the thread  and vote. After a period of time they upgraded to the 40. It may have been the 800 watt and then the 1200 watt 40' He also told me you could only vote one time. What this tells  me is that the 30' is a popular first smoker. I suppose it's the price point., It was for me.   Just a thought  Jted


Yeah---Below is a better Poll for which MES people Prefer:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/185163/mes-30-vs-40-cast-your-vote

Bear


----------



## beartoo

I bought mine about a month ago on the Walmart web site, best price I could find on a 40". I made a rack of ribs and a pork butt, they both came out great. Can't wait to smoke some more, maybe jerky this Sunday.


----------



## cliffking

mes 40 I love it, second smoker ive had, first was a brinkman electric. Everything comes out great had for about a year now bought at Home Depot


----------



## craig001

I have the MES 40 with the controller in the back with the vent damper on the rear right corner.  I have it mounted to the MB stand which can be found on-line even though it is supposedly discontinued.  I use a Classic Accessories Veranda Stackable Chairs Cover 78972, that I bought on Amazon as a cover it fit loose enough that I hope it will cover the MB Slow Smoker attachment.  I bought it on Amazon but have not put it on.  According to the instructions you can attach it too the MES without having a shelf under it for support. I am probably going to fab a shelf to support Slow Smoker.  I have been using wood chips but I hope ot use pellets with the Slow Smoker.  What I noticed is that my MES seemed to take a while to develop smoke but temps seemed fairly accurate ad I have done some ribs, salmon, chicken and chicken wings without disappointing anyone.  I got my MES about two years ago at Sams Club on clearance.


----------



## lecdo

Just ordered a TS120, Meadow Creek


----------



## chefboyrd

Jest got my MES 30 with window a few months back. Bought it off Craig,s list only slightly used. This is a great smoker. The only thing that bugs me is that it needs to be reloaded  with chips . I see there is an attachment that can be added for 75$ that will keep the smoke going at low temps. But I bought the Amazing smoker tray instead for 35$


http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp


----------



## Bearcarver

chefboyrd said:


> Jest got my MES 30 with window a few months back. Bought it off Craig,s list only slightly used. This is a great smoker. The only thing that bugs me is that it needs to be reloaded  with chips . I see there is an attachment that can be added for 75$ that will keep the smoke going at low temps. But I bought the Amazing smoker tray instead for 35$
> 
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/Default.asp


You did the right thing!

You won't be sorry!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## greywolf1

My kids gave me a 30' Mes for Christmas , seasoned it the following day and double smoked a ham the next day. The one thing I did find wrong with it is that it doesn't like wood chips at lower temperatures so at lower temps I use pellets in the burn box . just light them like you would in an AMPS , slide it in place and away you go . I did some rib-eye steaks on the weekend ( sorry no pictures ) made up a rub set heat at 200 get  the pellets going smoke for 45 minutes and seer both sides on the bbq , 1 minute each side perfect med. rare


----------



## 1mind4fun

I got my MES 40 online at Amazon - $317.00 delivered.

Awesome unit - doing Pork Havana with some store purchased Sweet Italian Sausages overhead. Can't wait to dig in.


----------



## rumrunner424

Got MES 40 1200 window as a Christmas present from wife from Amazon for $249.00, free 2 day Prime shipping. They had a lightning deal right before thanksgiving.

Smoked a turkey, a few butts, ribs and jerky. Wife tells me we do not have reasons anymore to drive for an hour to eat pulled pork from Lexington, NC, or eat ribs at local BBQ joints or buy jerky at stores. What she gets at home is better. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tomorrow's going to be another round of teriyaki and sriracha maple jerky.


----------



## swampdog35

Just purchased a MES 30, due to my gas smoker not working in my emergency situation. I woke up to start smoking 2 Boston Butt Pork butts yesterday. It just happens it was my Twin Girls' graduation. I didn't have a selection at Lowes so I purchased the MES30.

First impressions are that with some learning I feel I will be able to get my groove back. I had the gas smoker to a science. I was able to get the 2 Butts to around 185degrees before having to pull them to feed the masses.

Looking forward to get past the learning curve with the new smoker and back into my groove.

Chad


----------



## Bearcarver

SwampDog35 said:


> Just purchased a MES 30, due to my gas smoker not working in my emergency situation. I woke up to start smoking 2 Boston Butt Pork butts yesterday. It just happens it was my Twin Girls' graduation. I didn't have a selection at Lowes so I purchased the MES30.
> 
> First impressions are that with some learning I feel I will be able to get my groove back. I had the gas smoker to a science. I was able to get the 2 Butts to around 185degrees before having to pull them to feed the masses.
> 
> Looking forward to get past the learning curve with the new smoker and back into my groove.
> 
> Chad


Congrats on the new smoker!!

185° is a little early to pull a Butt. Did it pull easily for you?

I usually go about 205° for pulling a Butt.

Here's a whole bunch of things you can do with an MES:

 Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## swampdog35

Thank you for the kind words. Yes 185 was a bit early. However being pressed for time I didnt have time to continue. However they came out great. Could have used more of a "Smoke Bark" to them. But everyone enjoyed them so it was a win.

Thank you for your suggestions. I will definitely look at that thread.


----------



## bscook

40" Stainless Windowed. Bought a virgin returned unit that was missing the controller. Good customer service at MES, got the controller in a few days. I'm smoking with AMNPS with less than $150 in total expenditures. I'm tickled pink, but the stainless part was a mistake. Looks sharp, but a bugger to keep looking sharp. I like the window, because it cuts down on the number of times I open the smoker just to peek. It doesn't accomplish much more than that.


----------



## beartoo

I agree that the Stainless Steel is a pain to clean, but it does look nice. I also like seeing the smoke in the chamber.


----------



## Bearcarver

BSCook said:


> 40" Stainless Windowed. Bought a virgin returned unit that was missing the controller. Good customer service at MES, got the controller in a few days. I'm smoking with AMNPS with less than $150 in total expenditures. I'm tickled pink, but the stainless part was a mistake. Looks sharp, but a bugger to keep looking sharp. I like the window, because it cuts down on the number of times I open the smoker just to peek. It doesn't accomplish much more than that.


See below:


beartoo said:


> I agree that the Stainless Steel is a pain to clean, but it does look nice. I also like seeing the smoke in the chamber.


Exactly---Both good reasons for liking the window.

I like to see if it's in my range of smoke density---From nearly nothing to what I call Medium. I can see that through the glass, but I can't take a Picture of it.

Bear


----------



## mummel

Bearcarver said:


> See below:
> 
> Exactly---Both good reasons for liking the window.
> 
> I like to see if it's in my range of smoke density---From nearly nothing to what I call Medium. I can see that through the glass, but I can't take a Picture of it.
> 
> Bear


Bear, I'd love to see a pic of what you call Medium smoke.  As a noob, I will eventually figure out TBS and what the right amount of smoke is but I'm learning as we go!


----------



## Bearcarver

mummel said:


> Bear, I'd love to see a pic of what you call Medium smoke.  As a noob, I will eventually figure out TBS and what the right amount of smoke is but I'm learning as we go!


Like I said, I can't take a good pic of it. The glass reflects too much, and if I open the door it blows away. I'll just say no heavier than being very cloudy inside, but still easy to see everything inside the smoker. If I run into a pic like that I'll post it.

Bear


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Im bout where Bear is at. Med smoke growth on the glass just enuff to see inside. And it makes for a good insulation. I will get a pic tomorrow.

He is a wise ol bear.....EH


----------



## bmaddox

Bearcarver said:


> Like I said, I can't take a good pic of it. The glass reflects too much, and if I open the door it blows away. I'll just say no heavier than being very cloudy inside,* but still easy to see everything inside the smoker.* If I run into a pic like that I'll post it.
> 
> Bear


This is the key. If you can no longer see the food in the smoker than it is probably too heavy.


----------



## Bearcarver

bmaddox said:


> This is the key. If you can no longer see the food in the smoker than it is probably too heavy.


Yup---My theory---"If I can't see it, I probably won't want to eat it".

That's one of the things I like about the AMNPS----AS long as I only light one end, so far it has never put out smoke too thick for my taste.

Bear


----------



## bmaddox

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---My theory---"If I can't see it, I probably won't want to eat it".
> 
> That's one of the things I like about the AMNPS----AS long as I only light one end, so far it has never put out smoke too thick for my taste.
> 
> Bear


Funny story. A few weekends ago I got a little over zealous with my torch and accidentally lit the middle row too (and didn't realize it at first). The middle row then started burning in both directions. When I went to check it an hour after I started it was billowing smoke like crazy. I pulled the AMNPS out of the mailbox and all rows were burning! I guess I have the opposite problem as most people can't keep theirs lit.


----------



## Bearcarver

bmaddox said:


> Funny story. A few weekends ago I got a little over zealous with my torch and accidentally lit the middle row too (and didn't realize it at first). The middle row then started burning in both directions. When I went to check it an hour after I started it was billowing smoke like crazy. I pulled the AMNPS out of the mailbox and all rows were burning! I guess I have the opposite problem as most people can't keep theirs lit.


LOL----And when you really get that sucker going, it's like a runaway Freight Train!!

Before Todd invented the AMNPS, all we had was his AMNS with Dust, but it could have a problem after 200° & even more chance after 220°.

I got one for my Son, and he said it was completely burned out in less than 1 hour!!! He was smoking at 250°, and the cherry spread in all directions.

That was why Todd came up with those special interior walls & burning pellets. It works Great to at least 275°.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

SwampDog35 said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Yes 185 was a bit early. However being pressed for time I didnt have time to continue. However they came out great. Could have used more of a "Smoke Bark" to them. But everyone enjoyed them so it was a win.
> 
> Thank you for your suggestions. I will definitely look at that thread.


Did it pull apart easily or was there considerable "tug" to it? Glad it tasted great. The reason to let it cook up to over 200° I/T is to get all the fat fully rendered down and the meat as moist and tender as possible. I had a problem last year with smoking a "chucky" (boneless chuck roast) to 200°. The highest I could get after two days was to about what you got and the meat was still a little tough in places.


----------



## butt rub

Purchased at Wal-Mart online only.


----------



## unclejoeyv

my best q view through the glass has been in the dark with the MES light turned on. Everything looks red, though.


----------



## bigtimtx

*Productive call with Masterbuilt regarding heating issues... (I meant to post this here, but stuck it in the wrong thread previously)*

I have two 40" MES 20070311 all stainless gen 1 smokers from Academy (as well as a pair of AMNPS 5x8's and a Maverick ET-733 w/3' and 6' hybrid probes)

I received one of them as a birthday gift a couple years ago. It worked fine until about 8-9 months ago, when it started tripping the GFIC whenever I plugged it in, sometimes not until I turned it on. A call to Masterbuilt resulted in them telling me to just use a non-GFIC plug...not a real solution, but it worked. The last time I went to use this unit, the temp went to 300 degrees and would not come back down (the cabinet temp, not the controller) without the unit even being turned on, just plugged in...

I bought the second unit at the Academy 'Black Friday' sale last year and until recently, it has been working just fine. A couple weeks ago, it too started tripping the GFIC.

Today, I called Masterbuilt customer service and following a 10 minute phone call to explain what was going on, the rep agreed to send me two new heating elements, with the caveat that if this didn't solve the issue with the older unit, they would follow up with a new digital controller for the unit (with the overheating issue).

Keep in mind that the unit that's overheating is over 2 1/2 years old and Masterbuilt is still willing to send me replacement parts without a hassle.

Granted, I am known to be firm and persistent, without blowing my cool, but they really didn't have to do anything for me, since both units are out of warranty. For those of you with nightmare stories about Masterbuilt's customer service fulfillment, perhaps you might try a little nicer approach to get what you need from them...?

Just my $0.02

(And no, I don't work for Masterbuilt, Academy, or any affiliated company)


----------



## raspy87

Brand new MES owner at least I think, I purchased the Master built Sportsman Elite Bass Pro version, same as others or am I in wrong thread. If I am in the correct group, haven't even seasoned it yet but cannot wait!


----------



## bmaddox

BigTimTX said:


> *Productive call with Masterbuilt regarding heating issues... (I meant to post this here, but stuck it in the wrong thread previously)*
> 
> I have two 40" MES 20070311 all stainless gen 1 smokers from Academy (as well as a pair of AMNPS 5x8's and a Maverick ET-733 w/3' and 6' hybrid probes)
> 
> I received one of them as a birthday gift a couple years ago. It worked fine until about 8-9 months ago, when it started tripping the GFIC whenever I plugged it in, sometimes not until I turned it on. A call to Masterbuilt resulted in them telling me to just use a non-GFIC plug...not a real solution, but it worked. The last time I went to use this unit, the temp went to 300 degrees and would not come back down (the cabinet temp, not the controller) without the unit even being turned on, just plugged in...
> 
> I bought the second unit at the Academy 'Black Friday' sale last year and until recently, it has been working just fine. A couple weeks ago, it too started tripping the GFIC.
> 
> Today, I called Masterbuilt customer service and following a 10 minute phone call to explain what was going on, the rep agreed to send me two new heating elements, with the caveat that if this didn't solve the issue with the older unit, they would follow up with a new digital controller for the unit (with the overheating issue).
> 
> Keep in mind that the unit that's overheating is over 2 1/2 years old and Masterbuilt is still willing to send me replacement parts without a hassle.
> 
> Granted, I am known to be firm and persistent, without blowing my cool, but they really didn't have to do anything for me, since both units are out of warranty. For those of you with nightmare stories about Masterbuilt's customer service fulfillment, perhaps you might try a little nicer approach to get what you need from them...?
> 
> Just my $0.02
> 
> (And no, I don't work for Masterbuilt, Academy, or any affiliated company)


That is good to hear.


----------



## bigtimtx

raspy87 said:


> Brand new MES owner at least I think, I purchased the Master built Sportsman Elite Bass Pro version, same as others or am I in wrong thread. If I am in the correct group, haven't even seasoned it yet but cannot wait!


Yessir! You're in the right place and welcome to the group!


----------



## Bearcarver

BigTimTX said:


> *Productive call with Masterbuilt regarding heating issues... (I meant to post this here, but stuck it in the wrong thread previously)*
> 
> I have two 40" MES 20070311 all stainless gen 1 smokers from Academy (as well as a pair of AMNPS 5x8's and a Maverick ET-733 w/3' and 6' hybrid probes)
> 
> I received one of them as a birthday gift a couple years ago. It worked fine until about 8-9 months ago, when it started tripping the GFIC whenever I plugged it in, sometimes not until I turned it on. A call to Masterbuilt resulted in them telling me to just use a non-GFIC plug...not a real solution, but it worked. The last time I went to use this unit, the temp went to 300 degrees and would not come back down (the cabinet temp, not the controller) without the unit even being turned on, just plugged in...
> 
> I bought the second unit at the Academy 'Black Friday' sale last year and until recently, it has been working just fine. A couple weeks ago, it too started tripping the GFIC.
> 
> Today, I called Masterbuilt customer service and following a 10 minute phone call to explain what was going on, the rep agreed to send me two new heating elements, with the caveat that if this didn't solve the issue with the older unit, they would follow up with a new digital controller for the unit (with the overheating issue).
> 
> Keep in mind that the unit that's overheating is over 2 1/2 years old and Masterbuilt is still willing to send me replacement parts without a hassle.
> 
> Granted, I am known to be firm and persistent, without blowing my cool, but they really didn't have to do anything for me, since both units are out of warranty. For those of you with nightmare stories about Masterbuilt's customer service fulfillment, perhaps you might try a little nicer approach to get what you need from them...?
> 
> Just my $0.02
> 
> (And no, I don't work for Masterbuilt, Academy, or any affiliated company)


Thanks Tim!!

I've heard quite a few similar stories about MB taking care of things long after Warranties were exhausted. 

Proves they do care about their name.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## bigtimtx

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Tim!!
> 
> I've heard quite a few similar stories about MB taking care of things long after Warranties were exhausted.
> 
> Proves they do care about their name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Hey Bear...
I've heard some horror stories as well, but my own experience has been positive up to this point. I had them send me the chip loader 'upgrade' for both of the smokers post-purchase and they fulfilled those requests with nothing more than a phone call...


----------



## mummel

Nice.


----------



## mummel




----------



## raspy87

Thanks Tim for the welcome! Any specific mods/forums I should be looking at? Going to season and take it on its maiden voyage for dinner, have a few chicken cutlets and a pork tenderloin.


----------



## bigtimtx

BigTimTX said:


> *Productive call with Masterbuilt regarding heating issues... (I meant to post this here, but stuck it in the wrong thread previously)*
> 
> I have two 40" MES 20070311 all stainless gen 1 smokers from Academy (as well as a pair of AMNPS 5x8's and a Maverick ET-733 w/3' and 6' hybrid probes)
> 
> I received one of them as a birthday gift a couple years ago. It worked fine until about 8-9 months ago, when it started tripping the GFIC whenever I plugged it in, sometimes not until I turned it on. A call to Masterbuilt resulted in them telling me to just use a non-GFIC plug...not a real solution, but it worked. The last time I went to use this unit, the temp went to 300 degrees and would not come back down (the cabinet temp, not the controller) without the unit even being turned on, just plugged in...
> 
> I bought the second unit at the Academy 'Black Friday' sale last year and until recently, it has been working just fine. A couple weeks ago, it too started tripping the GFIC.
> 
> Today, I called Masterbuilt customer service and following a 10 minute phone call to explain what was going on, the rep agreed to send me two new heating elements, with the caveat that if this didn't solve the issue with the older unit, they would follow up with a new digital controller for the unit (with the overheating issue).
> 
> Keep in mind that the unit that's overheating is over 2 1/2 years old and Masterbuilt is still willing to send me replacement parts without a hassle.
> 
> Granted, I am known to be firm and persistent, without blowing my cool, but they really didn't have to do anything for me, since both units are out of warranty. For those of you with nightmare stories about Masterbuilt's customer service fulfillment, perhaps you might try a little nicer approach to get what you need from them...?
> 
> Just my $0.02
> 
> (And no, I don't work for Masterbuilt, Academy, or any affiliated company)















20150509_142527_resized.jpg



__ bigtimtx
__ May 19, 2015






And in spite of those issues, I sure do like the way they turn out the product!

2 quartered chickens, 3 slabs of baby backs and 3 different kinds of sausage...


----------



## Bearcarver

BigTimTX said:


> Hey Bear...
> I've heard some horror stories as well, but my own experience has been positive up to this point. I had them send me the chip loader 'upgrade' for both of the smokers post-purchase and they fulfilled those requests with nothing more than a phone call...


Yup, I had one of the chip burners that wouldn't smoke until the temp got to about 240°, and then only when the element was on. They sent me the retro-fix, and that one flamed the chips. I could have played around with the distance between the element & the chip drawer bottom, but why bother----AMNPS for 100% of my smokes took care of everything.

Bear

BTW: Nice smoker full of goodness!!


----------



## daddyo

my first smoker, I was sold on smoking, I use mine for cold smoking Salmon and as a warmer . Bought the cold smoke attachment!:grilling_smilie:


----------



## waterdogscbr

image.jpg



__ waterdogscbr
__ May 20, 2015





Love my 













image.jpg



__ waterdogscbr
__ May 20, 2015


----------



## waterdogscbr

Doing Tuna as we speak!!


----------



## raspy87

IMG_20150520_132135120.jpg



__ raspy87
__ May 20, 2015





 not quite as full as your but I ended up using sausage and chicken on her maiden voyage


----------



## lambic

Not new to smoking but getting long in the tooth and wanted a smoker that doesn't interrupt naptime LOL.  Found a MES-30 (generation 1) for $179 at Gander Mountain. It is prepped and ready to be put through its paces this weekend with some ribs.


----------



## keddyone

I do large monthly BBQ'S at my house, anywhere from 80 - 150 people. I have two 40", 1200 watt, glass door models, bought at Cabela's. I've also done food for a couple of friends weddings over the last year. I started years ago, with a 30' model...

I've got pulled pork down to an art with these things and also do ribs, chicken and brisket for my BBQ's. Make some pretty amazing smoked buffalo wings, if I say so myself! Also have my freezer stocked with pastrami and smoked chuck roast (sliced for sammies!). Done a few turkeys also over the last couple of years and you can make a damn good smoked mac and cheese in there too... And, living in the Northwest, I do quite a bit of salmon and steelhead.

I just started using the Amazen pellet and the dust units in these and really like the ease. I can pretty much throw my meat in, set the temp, fire up the tray (either the pellet or dust version) and pretty much call it good for at least 8 hours, if not a full 12 hour smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver

keddyone said:


> I do large monthly BBQ'S at my house, anywhere from 80 - 150 people. I have two 40", 1200 watt, glass door models, bought at Cabela's. I've also done food for a couple of friends weddings over the last year. I started years ago, with a 30' model...
> 
> I've got pulled pork down to an art with these things and also do ribs, chicken and brisket for my BBQ's. Make some pretty amazing smoked buffalo wings, if I say so myself! Also have my freezer stocked with pastrami and smoked chuck roast (sliced for sammies!). Done a few turkeys also over the last couple of years and you can make a damn good smoked mac and cheese in there too... And, living in the Northwest, I do quite a bit of salmon and steelhead.
> 
> I just started using the Amazen pellet and the dust units in these and really like the ease. I can pretty much throw my meat in, set the temp, fire up the tray (either the pellet or dust version) and pretty much call it good for at least 8 hours, if not a full 12 hour smoke.


Welcome Keddy!!

That's the kinda stuff I like hearing!!

Glad it's all working Great for you!!

If you could, stop over at "Roll Call", and introduce yourself so ALL can give you the proper welcome!!

Bear


----------



## daricksta

BigTimTX said:


> 20150509_142527_resized.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ bigtimtx
> __ May 19, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in spite of those issues, I sure do like the way they turn out the product!
> 
> 2 quartered chickens, 3 slabs of baby backs and 3 different kinds of sausage...


I own a MES 30 Gen 1 and I'd confidently put up the meats and cheeses I take out of my smoker against anything coming out of more expensive smokers, stick burners and otherwise. Masterbuilt makes a great little smoker and with the AMNPS and the ET-733  (both of which I use) it takes very little effort to produce great Q.

Looks like you've got it all down!


----------



## bigtimtx

BigTimTX said:


> *Productive call with Masterbuilt regarding heating issues... (I meant to post this here, but stuck it in the wrong thread previously)*
> 
> I have two 40" MES 20070311 all stainless gen 1 smokers from Academy (as well as a pair of AMNPS 5x8's and a Maverick ET-733 w/3' and 6' hybrid probes)
> 
> I received one of them as a birthday gift a couple years ago. It worked fine until about 8-9 months ago, when it started tripping the GFIC whenever I plugged it in, sometimes not until I turned it on. A call to Masterbuilt resulted in them telling me to just use a non-GFIC plug...not a real solution, but it worked. The last time I went to use this unit, the temp went to 300 degrees and would not come back down (the cabinet temp, not the controller) without the unit even being turned on, just plugged in...
> 
> I bought the second unit at the Academy 'Black Friday' sale last year and until recently, it has been working just fine. A couple weeks ago, it too started tripping the GFIC.
> 
> Today, I called Masterbuilt customer service and following a 10 minute phone call to explain what was going on, the rep agreed to send me two new heating elements, with the caveat that if this didn't solve the issue with the older unit, they would follow up with a new digital controller for the unit (with the overheating issue).
> 
> Keep in mind that the unit that's overheating is over 2 1/2 years old and Masterbuilt is still willing to send me replacement parts without a hassle.
> 
> Granted, I am known to be firm and persistent, without blowing my cool, but they really didn't have to do anything for me, since both units are out of warranty. For those of you with nightmare stories about Masterbuilt's customer service fulfillment, perhaps you might try a little nicer approach to get what you need from them...?
> 
> Just my $0.02
> 
> (And no, I don't work for Masterbuilt, Academy, or any affiliated company)


Okay...here's the update: I received the two heating elements within a week.

Replaced the heating element in the older MES 40" (see the picture) and the problem was solved. Unit no longer overheats and no longer trips the GFIC...!

I am, once again, a happy Masterbuilt customer!!!













element-02.jpg



__ bigtimtx
__ May 26, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

BigTimTX said:


> Okay...here's the update: I received the two heating elements within a week.
> 
> Replaced the heating element in the older MES 40" (see the picture) and the problem was solved. Unit no longer overheats and no longer trips the GFIC...!
> 
> I am, once again, a happy Masterbuilt customer!!!


That's Great, Tim!!

Glad to have you back in action!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bigtimtx

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great, Tim!!
> 
> Glad to have you back in action!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


I banged out a couple of 13/14 lb beef briskets over the weekend using the updated unit and it worked like a champ!

BTW- HEB here in South Texas has packer trim beef briskets for $1.77/lb through today. That's the lowest price I've seen in several years...Stock 'em up!


----------



## Bearcarver

BigTimTX said:


> I banged out a couple of 13/14 lb beef briskets over the weekend using the updated unit and it worked like a champ!
> 
> BTW- HEB here in South Texas has packer trim beef briskets for $1.77/lb through today. That's the lowest price I've seen in several years...Stock 'em up!


Wow!!!

The cheapest I ever saw around here for a Packer was $1.98-LB at WallyWorld, and that was 6 years ago!!

My stores usually only have Flats for $5 to $8 LB.

Bear


----------



## butt rub

I had trouble with my New MES 40" Smoker right off the get go Call service and they had a complete unit where chips go. It was blowing smoke out the side where you put chips in.

Glad they took care of you, I was told there service was great.


----------



## bigtimtx

Bearcarver said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> The cheapest I ever saw around here for a Packer was $1.98-LB at WallyWorld, and that was 6 years ago!!
> 
> My stores usually only have Flats for $5 to $8 LB.
> 
> Bear


Gotta love South Texas, where beef brisket IS BBQ! I've been complaining about $3.00-4,00/lb + prices for a while now...$5.00-8.00/lb would likely make me faint! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The local Kroger store has baby backs and St Louis style pork ribs for $1.88/lb through today as well...

Later,

BigTim


----------



## bigtimtx

daRicksta said:


> I own a MES 30 Gen 1 and I'd confidently put up the meats and cheeses I take out of my smoker against anything coming out of more expensive smokers, stick burners and otherwise. Masterbuilt makes a great little smoker and with the AMNPS and the ET-733  (both of which I use) it takes very little effort to produce great Q.
> 
> Looks like you've got it all down!


Sounds like you and I are running very similar setups, Rick... Keep on smokin'!


----------



## daricksta

BigTimTX said:


> Sounds like you and I are running very similar setups, Rick... Keep on smokin'!


You too--especially at those great prices. Can't match them here in Washington state. As for Kroger baby backs, I bought a couple of their Moist & Tender brand baby backs but they add a saline solution to it which makes it too salty for my tastes--and I'm also paying for that solution instead of it being all pork. For baby backs we have a Safeway in our area and they don't add anything to their pork products. But then again they sell their baby backs for $3.99/lb.


----------



## bigtimtx

raspy87 said:


> Thanks Tim for the welcome! Any specific mods/forums I should be looking at? Going to season and take it on its maiden voyage for dinner, have a few chicken cutlets and a pork tenderloin.


You're in the right place! If you have any specific questions/concerns, all the posts are searchable...


----------



## mrflufalufagus

Just picked up the 40" w/ Window and BT from Sam's. This is my first smoker and I am looking forward to breaking it in. Going to order a AMNPS w/ a variety pack of pellets and break this bad boy in right!!!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

MrFlufalufagus said:


> Just picked up the 40" w/ Window and BT from Sam's. This is my first smoker and I am looking forward to breaking it in. Going to order a AMNPS w/ a variety pack of pellets and break this bad boy in right!!!



Congrats on the new Q toy !  Take your elevation into consideration when doing the AMNPS & pellets.... At higher elevations it can be difficult to use the pellets with the AMNPS !   My elevation here is just shy of 5,000 ft & I have to use the sawdust !  I tried & tried to keep the pellets lit but just didn't happen !  Just a little FYI for ya !


----------



## mrflufalufagus

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Congrats on the new Q toy ! Take your elevation into consideration when doing the AMNPS & pellets.... At higher elevations it can be difficult to use the pellets with the AMNPS ! My elevation here is just shy of 5,000 ft & I have to use the sawdust ! I tried & tried to keep the pellets lit but just didn't happen ! Just a little FYI for ya !


Thanks for the info, I never thought about elevation issues. I'm at 1,300 ft so I hope elevation won't be a problem for me.

I've been reading about thermometers and it sounds like I should get one to go along with the MES and AMNPS to really get the most out of my smoker.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

MrFlufalufagus said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new Q toy ! Take your elevation into consideration when doing the AMNPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, I never thought about elevation issues. I'm at 1,300 ft so I hope elevation won't be a problem for me.
> 
> I've been reading about thermometers and it sounds like I should get one to go along with the MES and AMNPS to really get the most out of my smoker.
Click to expand...


Yea, you'll be good !  I have a Maverik ET-732 & igrill2.... I like them both !


----------



## butt rub

Walmart good price, buy 3 year warranty


----------



## artiannone

Purchased at Tractor Supply Company


----------



## bigtimtx

Okay, so I had a problem with my AMNPS 5x8 in my 40" MES...If I placed the AMNPS closer to the heating element (under the drip pan), to keep it from getting dripped on, the heat from the element cycling would light whatever side of the AMNPS that was closest to it. If I moved the AMNPS all the way to the left side, the product would drip on the AMNPS and extinguish the pellets. Here's what I came up with...













AMNPS-01.jpg



__ bigtimtx
__ Jun 1, 2015


















AMNPS-02.jpg



__ bigtimtx
__ Jun 1, 2015


















AMNPS-03.jpg



__ bigtimtx
__ Jun 1, 2015






Just a little coat hanger wire and a square of aluminum foil...wide open on the ends and about an inch away from the sides of the AMNPS...makes the AMNPS look like a little Conestoga wagon...hehehe...PROBLEM SOLVED!


----------



## mummel

Mmm a hanging option is interesting.  You should message Todd.


----------



## dmking79

I got my 30" (no window, digital controller on top) just before Memorial Day weekend, we were throwing a party to celebrate the anniversary of our engagement and mostly we just wanted an excuse to throw a big party and it seemed like a good time to do it.

For my first cook in it, I made turkey bacon wrapped brats and chicken breasts and thighs.  I was really impressed with the size, capacity and how easy it was to reach everything.  My previous smoker was a Brinkmann and I really didn't like the lack of temperature control and how difficult it could be to access the food or add more wood if needed.  Also, it's smaller size was a hindrance.  I certainly got value out of it and it was a great 'starter' smoker.

I picked mine up at Amazon for $160 and I think I'm going to get the cold smoke attachment.


----------



## glouie

dmking79 said:


> I got my 30" (no window, digital controller on top) just before Memorial Day weekend, we were throwing a party to celebrate the anniversary of our engagement and mostly we just wanted an excuse to throw a big party and it seemed like a good time to do it.
> 
> For my first cook in it, I made turkey bacon wrapped brats and chicken breasts and thighs.  I was really impressed with the size, capacity and how easy it was to reach everything.  My previous smoker was a Brinkmann and I really didn't like the lack of temperature control and how difficult it could be to access the food or add more wood if needed.  Also, it's smaller size was a hindrance.  I certainly got value out of it and it was a great 'starter' smoker.
> 
> I picked mine up at Amazon for $160 and I think I'm going to get the cold smoke attachment.


That's the same deal I got from Amazon, but a few months ago..  I'm loving it..  since I got it, I've already smoked a couple of briskets, some keilbasa and a bunch of stuffed pork loins and a bunch of chicken parts.. I highly recommend you pick up the AMNPS..  shoveling chips in the smoker tray is okay for short smokes.. but if you're doing anything longer than a few hours, it gets to be a drag. 

If you get an AMNPS, make sure you pull the chip tray out an inch and the trip chute out halfway, and cover the AMNPS with sheet of foil to keep the grease from dripping on it.

Have FUN!  and keep Smokin'!  :)


----------



## lcash

I have a 40" MES and love it.  Initially had problems with the temperature - using an oven thermometer I found it was low by about 20 degrees.  MB sent me a new control unit, and now it works much better.  We also got the cold smoker attachment which we use every time we smoke.  It will do 4-6 hours with wood chips and eight hours or more on a fill with pellets, which is great for brisket, large pieces of pork, et. al.  We've been using it now for 2 years and every single cook has been awesome.  Got it at Amazon with Prime - free two-day shipping and cheaper than Sam's Club.


----------



## brickguy221

lcash said:


> I have a 40" MES and love it. Initially had problems with the temperature - using an oven thermometer I found it was low by about 20 degrees. MB sent me a new control unit, and now it works much better. We also got the cold smoker attachment which we use every time we smoke. It will do 4-6 hours with wood chips and eight hours or more on a fill with pellets, which is great for brisket, large pieces of pork, et. al. We've been using it now for 2 years and every single cook has been awesome. Got it at Amazon with Prime - free two-day shipping and cheaper than Sam's Club.


Buying from Amazon will save on sales tax in some States. However on the new Bluetooth smokers, Amazon is currently $468 after being $369 a few days ago and it has no legs, whereas Sams is $330 and it includes legs and rollers on the legs.


----------



## butt rub

Purchased at Walmart had a good price


----------



## gary s

Cool,

Gary


----------



## polefalc

I have a 30" MES with window - 800 W

I got it at QVC - they had a deal for $300 - the smoker plus a bunch of extras:  cover, rib rack, chicken stand, meat gloves.


----------



## lcash

I had no luck whatsoever with the Amazin Pellet Smoker thingy.  May be an elevation issue - we're at 4500' or so.  Ended up buying the cold smoking attachment (Amazon, again!) and we use it for all of our smoking.  Couple of things to be aware of....
1.  I've used both wood chips and pellets, and both produce lots of smoke.  When using wood chips, I sort through and break up the larger ones to make the chips into smaller, lighter pieces.  That helps keeping the chips from jamming in the chute.  Don't pack them in - they'll get stuck.  An occasional "stir" with the end of a wooden spoon helps keep them dropping to the heat element.  Pellets work great, don't get stuck in the chute, and, with a complete "fill" of the chute last about 8 hours, great for an overnight smoke.  If you are in a damp climate, unburned pellets will swell in the chute.  Easy to clean out, but a waste of pellets.  I "guesstimate" how much pellets I need for a particular smoke, then add if necessary.  Since you're not opening the smoker door, it doesn't affect the cook time at all.
2.  Don't plug both units into the same electrical circuit, and keep extension cords as short as possible.  Be sure to use heavy duty extension cords if you need them.
3.  Remove the chip tray from the smoker when using the cold-smoking attachment to increase the amount of smoke.  I start with the upper vent wide open, then once smoke is well established, shut it half-way.
4.  Try to use pellets made of only your chosen type of wood.  Many of the cheaper pellets are mixes of woods and junk to hold them together.  
5.  Because you do not have to open the door of the MES to dump the chip/ash tray, you can keep the smoker closed the entire time it's cooking.  No more 24 hour briskets!  I use a Maverick 733 model meat/grill thermometer which has two probes.  Once I cooked 3 briskets at the same time and used the Maverick for 2 of the pieces and the MES probe with the third.  Remotes are wonderful things!!
6.  To make it easier to access the smoker, we purchased the 40" stand.  An upside down 5 gallon bucket with a piece of wood on it makes a good support for the cold-smoker unit since it "hangs" off the  MES. Since the stand doesn't have wheels, hubby built a bottom platform using a flat moving dolly.  Works great!

Can't take credit for all these ideas - most were from Amazon reviews, other forums, creative/crafty friends, et. al.  Hope these help someone.


----------



## Bearcarver

lcash said:


> I had no luck whatsoever with the Amazin Pellet Smoker thingy. May be an elevation issue - we're at 4500' or so. Ended up buying the cold smoking attachment (Amazon, again!) and we use it for all of our smoking. Couple of things to be aware of....
> 1. I've used both wood chips and pellets, and both produce lots of smoke. When using wood chips, I sort through and break up the larger ones to make the chips into smaller, lighter pieces. That helps keeping the chips from jamming in the chute. Don't pack them in - they'll get stuck. An occasional "stir" with the end of a wooden spoon helps keep them dropping to the heat element. Pellets work great, don't get stuck in the chute, and, with a complete "fill" of the chute last about 8 hours, great for an overnight smoke. If you are in a damp climate, unburned pellets will swell in the chute. Easy to clean out, but a waste of pellets. I "guesstimate" how much pellets I need for a particular smoke, then add if necessary. Since you're not opening the smoker door, it doesn't affect the cook time at all.
> 2. Don't plug both units into the same electrical circuit, and keep extension cords as short as possible. Be sure to use heavy duty extension cords if you need them.
> 3. Remove the chip tray from the smoker when using the cold-smoking attachment to increase the amount of smoke. I start with the upper vent wide open, then once smoke is well established, shut it half-way.
> 4. Try to use pellets made of only your chosen type of wood. Many of the cheaper pellets are mixes of woods and junk to hold them together.
> 5. Because you do not have to open the door of the MES to dump the chip/ash tray, you can keep the smoker closed the entire time it's cooking. No more 24 hour briskets! I use a Maverick 733 model meat/grill thermometer which has two probes. Once I cooked 3 briskets at the same time and used the Maverick for 2 of the pieces and the MES probe with the third. Remotes are wonderful things!!
> 6. To make it easier to access the smoker, we purchased the 40" stand. An upside down 5 gallon bucket with a piece of wood on it makes a good support for the cold-smoker unit since it "hangs" off the MES. Since the stand doesn't have wheels, hubby built a bottom platform using a flat moving dolly. Works great!
> 
> Can't take credit for all these ideas - most were from Amazon reviews, other forums, creative/crafty friends, et. al. Hope these help someone.


YUP----4500' is Pretty high for an AMNPS to function properly.

You should have gotten the Amazing "Tube" smoker. That's the one recommended for high altitudes, but you're happy with what you got, so just enjoy.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Bearcarver said:


> lcash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had no luck whatsoever with the Amazin Pellet Smoker thingy. May be an elevation issue - we're at 4500' or so. Ended up buying the cold smoking attachment (Amazon, again!) and we use it for all of our smoking. Couple of things to be aware of....
> 
> 1. I've used both wood chips and pellets, and both produce lots of smoke. When using wood chips, I sort through and break up the larger ones to make the chips into smaller, lighter pieces. That helps keeping the chips from jamming in the chute. Don't pack them in - they'll get stuck. An occasional "stir" with the end of a wooden spoon helps keep them dropping to the heat element. Pellets work great, don't get stuck in the chute, and, with a complete "fill" of the chute last about 8 hours, great for an overnight smoke. If you are in a damp climate, unburned pellets will swell in the chute. Easy to clean out, but a waste of pellets. I "guesstimate" how much pellets I need for a particular smoke, then add if necessary. Since you're not opening the smoker door, it doesn't affect the cook time at all.
> 
> 2. Don't plug both units into the same electrical circuit, and keep extension cords as short as possible. Be sure to use heavy duty extension cords if you need them.
> 
> 3. Remove the chip tray from the smoker when using the cold-smoking attachment to increase the amount of smoke. I start with the upper vent wide open, then once smoke is well established, shut it half-way.
> 
> 4. Try to use pellets made of only your chosen type of wood. Many of the cheaper pellets are mixes of woods and junk to hold them together.
> 
> 5. Because you do not have to open the door of the MES to dump the chip/ash tray, you can keep the smoker closed the entire time it's cooking. No more 24 hour briskets! I use a Maverick 733 model meat/grill thermometer which has two probes. Once I cooked 3 briskets at the same time and used the Maverick for 2 of the pieces and the MES probe with the third. Remotes are wonderful things!!
> 
> 6. To make it easier to access the smoker, we purchased the 40" stand. An upside down 5 gallon bucket with a piece of wood on it makes a good support for the cold-smoker unit since it "hangs" off the MES. Since the stand doesn't have wheels, hubby built a bottom platform using a flat moving dolly. Works great!
> 
> 
> Can't take credit for all these ideas - most were from Amazon reviews, other forums, creative/crafty friends, et. al. Hope these help someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUP----4500' is Pretty high for an AMNPS to function properly.
> You should have gotten the Amazing "Tube" smoker. That's the one recommended for high altitudes, but you're happy with what you got, so just enjoy.
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...


Yes, I'am just short of 5,000'.  I tried the pellets with no luck of them staying lit... But tried the dust & it works awesome !  Get ya some dust !   Thumbs Up


----------



## greywolf1

I work on industrial woodworking machinery and have had a chance to work on one manufacturers fire log and pellet machines , both machines used a fine mist spray of water

and a whole bunch of hydraulic pressure to force the saw dust through the dies . It's actually cool the way those two machines work , there is so much force behind the ram that that fine mist of water is all that it needs to hold the pellets together . Sorry about the highjack but had to get my two cents in about the pellets.


----------



## bard4fun

I just received a 40" Gen 3 electric with Bluetooth from my wonderful with from Sam. I also has a stand with wheels that really make it nice. Learning on it will be fun can't wait to get Smokin'.


----------



## domapoi

lcash said:


> 5. Because you do not have to open the door of the MES to dump the chip/ash tray, you can keep the smoker closed the entire time it's cooking. No more 24 hour briskets! I use a Maverick 733 model meat/grill thermometer which has two probes. Once I cooked 3 briskets at the same time and used the Maverick for 2 of the pieces and the MES probe with the third. Remotes are wonderful things!!


Strange, I have never ever had to dump the chip/ash tray during any smoke, no matter how long my smoke has been. Even with one of my 20 hour smokes, when it was over, all that was left was left was less than a half tray of gray ash. Still had enough room for a lot more time of adding chips.


----------



## obmitch

I bought my 30" from Amazon 7 months ago and purchased the cold smoker at the same time. I just used the cold unit for the first time last week.I have the stand for my smoker which made it impossible to use the cold unit. They quit making the stands. It took all this time for me to figure out that if I put a couple of boards under my smoker and let them extend out one side, I would have a perfectly matching platform for the cold unit. The cold smoker really puts out the smoke. I've cooked all my life but I hadn't done any smoking before. My MES has far exceeded my expectations. It handles the temp and the smoke leaving me to concentrate on methods, rubs and recipes. What a great invention. I hope you enjoy yours like I do mine.


----------



## ulrichj

I have the MES 30 with window.  Bought it at Bass Pro.


----------



## greywolf1

Was in the TSC store yesterday  in Cambridge Ontario , they have a 30" glass door Master built with probe and remote for $279.99 on sale. 

Just in time for fathers day.


----------



## sunnie901

We bought our 30" MES, without window, about 3 months ago from Amazon. Free shipping with Prime membership. We are still learning about the art of smoking, but so far, we love it.  We also purchased the cold smoker attachment, but have not used that yet. I also learned that, at least with the smoker that we purchased, if you contact the manufacturer, they will send you a new wood chip retro kit for your smoker as a courtesy. I did, and we received ours at no charge.


----------



## Bearcarver

*For All New MES Owners!!*

Here's a Whole Bunch of Easy to Follow "Step by Steps" that should help you get started with your New Smoker:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

I've owned the MES 30 model #20070910 (what I call the "basic black model) for 3 years and it is an incredible little smoker for the money. Heck, it's an incredible smoker, period. As I tell all newbies--and some oldbies--I stopped using wood chips three years ago when I bought the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker so I could use wood pellets. With wood chips I kept oversmoking meats and cheeses so everything was harsh and bitter. After switching to wood pellets the barbecue I'm producing is better than what my wife and I have had in BBQ restaurants.

For all you MES newbies, keep this statement in mind from http://www.genuineideas.com/ArticlesIndex/sraelectricfuel.html:

"Even an electric smoker will beat most BBQ restaurants hands down."


----------



## joe black

I already know that I'm gonna catch a ton of grief over this, but with 80 pages and 1588 posts, all I can say is "enough, already".  OK, so there's a lot of MES people here.  Why don't you just carry your kitchen stove outside and hook it up?  Then you can put a chimney of charcoal in the oven with a couple of splits and smoke some real BBQ.  If I was going to use an electric cooker, I'd just boil my ribs, put my butt in a crock pot and smother both with liquid smoke.

As I said, I know I'm making some people mad, but why don't we have a separate site for electric folks without seeing the same "How many MES..." for several months?


----------



## bmaddox

Joe Black said:


> I already know that I'm gonna catch a ton of grief over this, but with 80 pages and 1588 posts, all I can say is "enough, already". OK, so there's a lot of MES people here. Why don't you just carry your kitchen stove outside and hook it up? Then you can put a chimney of charcoal in the oven with a couple of splits and smoke some real BBQ. If I was going to use an electric cooker, I'd just boil my ribs, put my butt in a crock pot and smother both with liquid smoke.
> 
> As I said, I know I'm making some people mad, *but why don't we have a separate site for electric folks* without seeing the same "How many MES..." for several months?


We do. This thread is under the electric smokers section. If you don't want to see it than don't look at that section. 

And I am having a hard time writing a response that won't get me banned so I will leave it at this, if you don't think electrics are smokers you can make the drive down to Florida and I will cook food for you on my electric that will rival any BBQ you have ever had. End of story.


----------



## joe black

I knew I was opening a big ol' can of worms.  I don't visit the electric site.  I usually only look at "New Posts".  I have commented on many of your posts, as you have mine and we have always been positive and civil.  I just said what I think.  I don't want to start a war.  I'm sure that you cook what you like as do I.  I just don't have an unlimited amount of time to spend with all of the new posts and have a hard time sifting thru MES this and MES that.  I, of course wasn't attacking you personally, and I trust that you know that.  I apologize if you took my post personally.  Happy Fathers Day.  I hope you have a good weekend,  Joe


----------



## Bearcarver

Threads that go on too long are threads where there is a lot of fighting involved. This thread is not one of those.

This thread is great that it goes on & on, because it's a good thread to send MES Newbies to.

There's a lot of redundancy in this thread, but it's better than having to send someone to 6 or 8 different threads for his education.

Bear


----------



## joe black

Bear,  Please see my response to Bmaddox, above.  This will probably apply to a lot of people who have their opinion and I respect that because I am also entitled to my opinion.  I hope you, as well as many others understand.  Besides, how can I argue with a man who makes bears out of trees with a chainsaw.  Have a good weekend and Father's Day,  Joe


----------



## Bearcarver

Joe Black said:


> Bear, Please see my response to Bmaddox, above. This will probably apply to a lot of people who have their opinion and I respect that because I am also entitled to my opinion. I hope you, as well as many others understand. Besides, how can I argue with a man who makes bears out of trees with a chainsaw. Have a good weekend and Father's Day, Joe


Thanks Joe---And Happy Daddy's Day to you too.

I didn't see your last post before I posted that I like the fact that this thread keeps going, because this is now the thread I send Newbies to for a lot of information, and I used to have to either search for them or send them to a bunch of different threads for their question, unless I knew the answer already.

I would not want to see the Mods shut this thread down for being too long, because it's a Great place to send those Newbies.

There was no Ill-Will directed at you or anyone else.  I don't do that stuff.

Bear


----------



## ttora

just got my 40 a few days ago at academy for 249.00 (20070311) 1st gen stainless w window. AMNPS and ET-732 on the way also. broke in lastnite for 6hrs w pecan chips.


----------



## greywolf1

I very much enjoy checking this thread out everyday, as I'm sure a lot of other people do as well . I have gotten a ton of ideas from this thread as well as from the wood  smoker threads .

The reason I went to the MES is the time you have to spend with a wood smoker , I don't have that kind of time being as I'm self employed but I enjoy smoked meat . This not an attack on you Joe

 I thought smoking meat was smoking meat . We all enjoy the art of smoking be it electric or wood .


----------



## mummel

The MES + AMPS is a no brainer.  I did a 14 hour smoke with hardly lifting a finger.  But tending to fire can be fun if you have the time.


----------



## the sandman

I got the same one this Christmas and within 2-3 degrees of my Thermoworks. I just love it. It was great during the winter, maintaining temps very well.


----------



## jted

TTORA said:


> just got my 40 a few days ago at academy for 249.00 (20070311) 1st gen stainless w window. AMNPS and ET-732 on the way also. broke in lastnite for 6hrs w pecan chips.


That's was a SMOKEN hot deal (pun intended) I actually checked with the most local store about 40 miles away through the country but they did not have one. A bit of a Hassel to go for a rain check and the regular shipping is 50 bucks

Enjoy your new unit. Send us lots of Q Views. The next best thing to doing it is seeing it  Jted.


----------



## Bearcarver

TTORA said:


> just got my 40 a few days ago at academy for 249.00 (20070311) 1st gen stainless w window. AMNPS and ET-732 on the way also. broke in lastnite for 6hrs w pecan chips.


Congrats!!!   What a deal !!

That's the exact model I have, and I paid $349 for it over 5 years ago!!

Awesome Smoker!!

Bear


----------



## cbennefield

Started my Father's Day butt this morning. It looks like I have visited Bear's Step-by-step!












image.jpg



__ cbennefield
__ Jun 20, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

cbennefield said:


> Started my Father's Day butt this morning. It looks like I have visited Bear's Step-by-step!


Nice Butt you got there, CB !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Do you know that Water Pan has a spot to hang there on it's own, so you don't need to dirty that bottom rack to set it on?? The wire holders are bent to keep the pan in place. I wouldn't change it now, but for next time.

Also if you cover your water pan with foil, it won't be so hard to clean.

Bear


----------



## cbennefield

I hear you Bear.  Just a rush job on getting smoker prepped this morning. First smoke this year.


----------



## cbennefield

Wrapping at 163 IT. Smoker up to 265. 













image.jpg



__ cbennefield
__ Jun 20, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

cbennefield said:


> Wrapping at 163 IT. Smoker up to 265.


Beautiful Bark there, CB !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## muttt

I have an MES 30 (old style with top mount timer).  A friend gave me his (for free) ... he has used it for years and loved it.  But, his fiancé is getting him a trieger smoker and he passed his old one on to me.  The racks and drip pan were all rusted up.  So, I called Masterbuilt and they sent me 4 new racks, drip pan and water pan for something like 37 bucks.  It still works great and pumps out some great Q.


----------



## cbennefield

It skyrocketed after wrapping. Hit 200 in about 2.5 hrs after wrapping at 165. Cut power to smoker, unwrapped the pan and put it back in the smoker for 45 minutes. 













image.jpg



__ cbennefield
__ Jun 20, 2015





Here it is right out of smoker. 













image.jpg



__ cbennefield
__ Jun 20, 2015





Hand pulled. 













image.jpg



__ cbennefield
__ Jun 20, 2015





Dinner!

Great flavor!  Good and smokey. Goes great with a little topping of slaw and some hot vinegar sauce. 

Butt #1 a success.


----------



## mrflufalufagus

First run of ribs, started a thread in the pork section because I might be cooking them too fast :( http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/212303/help-am-i-about-to-ruin-these-ribs#post_1406079


----------



## goonybird

My Lovely Bride got me the 30" Sportsman Elite at Cabella's for Father;s Day.  Just ran the break in last weekend and haven't had decent weather to christen it since as I don't have a place that has cover to run it in the weather.  I'm itching to try it.  A couple of friends Smoke like mad and they're excellent coaches.  They recommended this site/forum so what does that tell you?  So much terrific info here!!!  Thanks All!


----------



## Bearcarver

Goonybird said:


> My Lovely Bride got me the 30" Sportsman Elite at Cabella's for Father;s Day.  Just ran the break in last weekend and haven't had decent weather to christen it since as I don't have a place that has cover to run it in the weather.  I'm itching to try it.  A couple of friends Smoke like mad and they're excellent coaches.  They recommended this site/forum so what does that tell you?  So much terrific info here!!!  Thanks All!


Congrats on your New MES 30 !!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stop in at Roll Call & Intro yourself, so everybody can give you the Proper Welcome!!

Meanwhile, maybe this will help you get started:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## cbennefield

My local Publix had BOGO packs of two racks. So, naturally, I have 5 racks (one purchased earlier in the week) of ribs to smoke. I froze one pack and decided to just smoke three racks. BTW, how long can I keep those other two racks frozen?
Using 3-2-1.  Using sugar in the raw, tiger sauce, parkay, and agave for the wrap. Using Cherry wood and a brown sugar-based rub with some kick. 












image.jpg



__ cbennefield
__ Jul 4, 2015


----------



## cbennefield

3 hrs later, and it's time to wrap. 












image.jpg



__ cbennefield
__ Jul 4, 2015


















image.jpg



__ cbennefield
__ Jul 4, 2015


















image.jpg



__ cbennefield
__ Jul 4, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver

Looking Real Good CB !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Ribs!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You should start your own threads with these Great smokes you're doing----Makes it easier for others to comment specifically on your Smokes.

Bear


----------



## mattmann

Got my mes for father's day and have done a "fatty", a whole chicken, and 6 breast today. They have been really good thus far but my flavor isn't getting in the chicken real well....maybe brining will help?


----------



## cbennefield

Thanks Bear. I've posted over in Pork, too. 

Hey Matt, how are you prepping your chicken?


----------



## dr k

cbennefield said:


> My local Publix had BOGO packs of two racks. So, naturally, I have 5 racks (one purchased earlier in the week) of ribs to smoke. I froze one pack and decided to just smoke three racks. BTW, how long can I keep those other two racks frozen?
> Using 3-2-1. Using sugar in the raw, tiger sauce, parkay, and agave for the wrap. Using Cherry wood and a brown sugar-based rub with some kick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ cbennefield
> __ Jul 4, 2015


----------



## cbennefield

Bottom rack was just fine. I coated that rack of ribs with a little extra brown sugar before I put the rub on. They had an outstanding bark on them and a great doneness. I think I would have used a different wood. Cherry seemed to have left almost too much of a fruity type flavor. I know, I know, still a fruit, but mine smoked with Apple was a little more subtle.


----------



## swampdog35

Well I have ran into my first problem with my MES smoker. I started to yardbirds earlier. Then went after my hour to add more chips and came up to a cold smoker. I know I set the Temperature to 235 and timer to 6 hours. I noticed the "Red Heating" light came on at the time. however after going check the chickens and add chips, the smoker was ice cold. This smoker is 3 months old and I'm kinda pissed that it has let me down so soon.

Any suggestions? Can I even bring it back to Lowes where I purchased it? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Chad


----------



## soks3d

Call masterbuilt, might still bein warranty. My control panel would go off and on by itself. I called and they sent me a new control panel no questions asked.


----------



## garymaxx

I am on my second MES, bought my first in 2007 and it quit after 18 months and they told me that I couldn't replace the heating elrment so I junked it. I waited about five years and bought one in 2/14/2014 and it worked great for thirteen months and the element burnt the left contact off of the left side of the element. I bought a new element and it worked great for about five months and burn the left wire off of the element so I emailed Masterbuilt and told them about my problem. I got a email from Ashley Blake and she asked for my serial # and address. The next day she said they were going to send me a body kit and I was happy. Then the next day i got another email and she said they were out of body kits so they were sending me a new smoker, now that is great customer service!!

Master buit would be the best electric smoker if they would just upgrade there heating elements. I love the concept and the ease of use of masterbuilt.

Keep on smoking,

Gary


----------



## ulrichj

My MES recently started to throw the GFI as soon as the heating element engaged. I called customer service and the sent me a new element at no cost. My unit will be two years old this Thanksgiving.


----------



## dr k

SwampDog35 said:


> Well I have ran into my first problem with my MES smoker. I started to yardbirds earlier. Then went after my hour to add more chips and came up to a cold smoker. I know I set the Temperature to 235 and timer to 6 hours. I noticed the "Red Heating" light came on at the time. however after going check the chickens and add chips, the smoker was ice cold. This smoker is 3 months old and I'm kinda pissed that it has let me down so soon.
> 
> Any suggestions? Can I even bring it back to Lowes where I purchased it? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Chad


I put my remote in my pocket that came with my MES and accidentally turned off my MES.


----------



## chandlers pawpa

I have only had my 30" MES for about 3 weeks but I am very pleased so far. I have smoked a ham, turkey tenderloins, deer jerky and a boston butt. All of them came out great.


----------



## yavin17

I love my 30" MES.  so far everything I've done in it has been great.  ANMPS was a huge + in keeping a good smoke overnight.


----------



## masterfader

I've only used my MES 30" twice so far but I agree with the person who said it was a smoker with training wheels. I needed something to get me familiarized with smoking and this is it! The only thing I do like about my analog model is having to open the door to replenish the chips.


----------



## coconuts

I am also on my second MES 40. Just picked up my second Gen 1 on 8/13/15. My first that I purchased in 9/11 started tripping the GFCI initially then during my last smoke it quit altogether. Luckily I had purchased an extended warranty with Sam's Club so I packed it up and sent it in for repairs. They said it couldn't be repaired and just sent me my money back so I just got another at Walmart.com for $319.00 as Sam's doesn't carry the Gen 1 anymore. Bought another 3 year extended warranty as well for $38.00. 

Love the ease of smoking on this unit with Todd's AMPS but they do have their issues... I do like that they made the element more easily replaceable now. 

*Hopefully this one will go for a while! *


----------



## pdpdad

I have a MES 30 from Lowes. Added MES cold smoke unit and connected it with  6 foot of  3''  duct.  This allows a real cold smoke.  When I am using MES heat I use the cold smoke unit because it does not need to be fed every half hour.


----------



## burghroots

We got ours from Amazon. The price was better than anywhere else, even with Prime. Happy with it so far, although it sometimes doesn't smoke as much as I'd like.


----------



## renorn

Hi,

I have had mine for about 8 months now.  It is my first smoker and I am finding it very easy to use.  That being said, it is probably my last smoker:  I see no reason to get another.


----------



## mummel

That's what we all say haha!


----------



## renorn

Only if this one breaks down and I can't repair it.  Seems like the heating element changes out easily enough.


----------



## hollerchuck

I HAVE A 40" 1200WAT


----------



## novegan007

Positives out way  the negatives, easy to use, plenty of room, simple to control. The only negative for me is that it retains too much moisture in the cabinet while smoking.....almost to the point of steaming the meat. The unit needs a vent near the bottom of the cabinet. I use a different unit for more technical items.


----------



## Bearcarver

novegan007 said:


> Positives out way the negatives, easy to use, plenty of room, simple to control. The only negative for me is that it retains too much moisture in the cabinet while smoking.....almost to the point of steaming the meat. The unit needs a vent near the bottom of the cabinet. I use a different unit for more technical items.


You aren't putting water in the pan---Right??

You're right about retaining moisture.

Bear


----------



## novegan007

No, no water in the pan. Moisture level (humidity) increases exponentially with the amount of meat in the box. It's a good overall  smoker...just know you want get a bark on the meat.


----------



## dr k

novegan007 said:


> No, no water in the pan. Moisture level (humidity) increases exponentially with the amount of meat in the box. It's a good overall smoker...just know you want get a bark on the meat.


I have a Kamado Akorn that is insulated and the vents are barely cracked and get a great bark (I guess because it's 1/3 the capacity of the MES.)  The MES has more air current than the Kamado.  I've only used two racks at the most so far in the MES.

-Kurt


----------



## wa0auu

WE LOVE IT !  WE have made some modifications to ours, we added a ROTISSERIE ! and a new electronic control box, we can now cook by temperature here 













LEW_2986.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Aug 30, 2015





   They should be built like this at the factory !













LEW_2985.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Aug 30, 2015





   This is the stand we built for our smoker as you can see we moved it UP off the ground !













LEW_2970 - Version 2.jpg



__ wa0auu
__ Aug 30, 2015





   I am an electronic engineer, there is a lot of electronics in this box !  We did make one change, we changed the pre set temperature of 145 to 250.  Th AC amp meter reads up to 30 amps, with a 1200 watt unit and 120 volts it should read 12 amps.  We did rewire the smoker with all number 10 teflon insulated wire.  Flip the switch to smoker and it works just like it came from the factory.  Put the switch down to modified and that is where the magic happens













LEW_2999.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Aug 30, 2015





   Mom said the rotisserie in the smoker made the best chicken she ever had


----------



## wa0auu

Use the wood pellets they give us a lot of smoke.  We put about 3/4 to 1 cup in at a time and they last about 45 minutes

be sure the tray is in the right place


----------



## Bearcarver

Wa0auu,

Wow---You don't fool around !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I never even thought about a Rotisserie!!!

But then I'm not an electronic anything!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mummel

Wow guys!  A rotisserie is a fantastic idea. I have one for my grill but don't use it much. Eats too much propane. But in an MES it looks like it would work perfectly! 

How difficult was it to mod?


----------



## wa0auu

Well, let me say this, no it was not a  " difficult " mod but it does >>take a lot of time, if you want a great looking job when you are through.  What we did was put a sheet of  typing paper inside the smoker on the wall so we had a place to mark on.  The rotisserie is centered front to back, for that we used a tape measure .  The side racks in the smoker have a  " dip " in them, we are right below one of the dips.   The measurement from the back to the hole is 7 1/8 inches      Then we used a square placed along the side and resting on the bottom to get a stright line going up that we marked on the paper.  With the tape measure, measure up from the bottom  19 1/4 inches  where the lines cross is where you will drill a SMALL pilot hole >>from the inside out.  NOw use a 15/32 drill bit and drill ONLY the outside, then with the same bit, drill the inside.     Move the paper to the other side, yu will never get it in the same place so take the measurements over  so you get the hole in the >>same place.  Again drill a small pilot hole.   When you are ready to mount the brackets, another person comes in handy because you need more hands. 

I should tell you, the rotisserie we used is a model 60090 made by Grillpro from www.grilpro.com, this is a HEAVY DUTY unit and they are not cheep !  But they are the best rotisserie we have ever used.  It comes with mounting brackets you need but not the screws you need.  We used short screws so they did not go through to the inside.    ( I see the photos are reversed  the 2nd one should 













LEW_2983.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Aug 30, 2015





   be first.   When you order your rotisserie order a second pair of " prongs "  there is enough room in the smoker to do two  4 pound checkins at a time which takes two sets of "prongs "     looking at the top photo, this is where you need the extra hands.  Put the rod for the rotisserie through the holes and have someone hold a bracket in the right place and the other person drills the hole for the screw and puts the screw in.  When you have the first screw in then use a level to be sure the bracket is stright up and down and put in the rest of the screws and do the same on the other side.  Now put the end of the rod in the gear motor and turn it on, look at the holes in the side to see where it is rubbing and with a stone in a drill or dreamel tool, ream out the hole, do the outside from the outside and the inside from the inside.   













LEW_2986.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Aug 30, 2015


















LEW_2986.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Aug 30, 2015


----------



## wa0auu

LEW_2984.JPG



__ wa0auu
__ Aug 30, 2015





  this is the motor side

If you have more questions or need some help you may email me direct at   [email protected]

I have a rotisserie basket on order so we can do chicken legs and thighs or what ever in the basket

Just take your time and you will end up with a great looking job


----------



## jmk3921

I wonder if one could install a "Rib-o-lator" with the trays instead of your particular set-up?


----------



## wa0auu

You can, it would be the same process just be sure your smoker is wide enough to hold the rib o lator trays


----------



## driver12

I also have the cold smoker add on.  I was wondering if anybody has used pellets in it. You are the first Ive seen.  I would like to try it.  Any suggestions as to amount of pellets, or mixed with chips.

Thanks, Driver12


----------



## wa0auu

IN our electric masterbuilt, we tried wood chips the problem was they were to big and we could not get them in the small hold of the smoker.

Wood pellets work great .  The smoker will hold about 3/4 to 1 cup of pellets and they last for about 45 minutes


----------



## siege

I never tried pellets in mine, but I will. I have a lot of pellets stockpiled for my amnps. Most of the chips I use work great, but I opened a new bag of oak chips today that were big, and put out a heavy white smoke. For the second batch of chips, about 45 minutes later, I used wet chips, and things settled right down. I usually run dry chips. The meat still turned out fine.


----------



## dreadylock

wow i thought of that but I'm not good at any of that all thumb LOL

also was scared of messing up my favorite toy

what is a P.I.D do i actually need that?

can you give more details


----------



## Bearcarver

After thinking about the Rotisserie "In My MES" Idea awhile, I think I'll take a pass.

I consider them a Great thing in a grill, because nearly all the heat comes from below the meat, and passes by. So the Rotisserie allows even cooking around the whole roast or whatever you happened to have spinning. Without it you have to flip the meats over to get the other sides cooked evenly.

However in my MES 40, I never flip anything over, because my MES 40 is not a grill, and the heat & Smoke surrounds the meat without doing any flipping. Therefore I see no need to Flip or Spin the meat in an "Oven-like" Smoker like an MES. The Heat & Smoke will get to ALL sides without the use of a Rotisserie. IMHO

Bear


----------



## bmaddox

Bearcarver said:


> After thinking about the Rotisserie "In My MES" Idea awhile, I think I'll take a pass.
> 
> I consider them a Great thing in a grill, because nearly all the heat comes from below the meat, and passes by. So the Rotisserie allows even cooking around the whole roast or whatever you happened to have spinning. Without it you have to flip the meats over to get the other sides cooked evenly.
> 
> However in my MES 40, I never flip anything over, because my MES 40 is not a grill, and the heat & Smoke surrounds the meat without doing any flipping. Therefore I see no need to Flip or Spin the meat in an "Oven-like" Smoker like an MES. The Heat & Smoke will get to ALL sides without the use of a Rotisserie. IMHO
> 
> Bear


Bear I half agree with you. For things like ribs (i.e. the ribolator) spinning inside a smoker isn't going to change things. But for poultry, I would think the rotisserie would cause the drippings to roll around on the bird and constantly baste it.


----------



## Bearcarver

bmaddox said:


> Bear I half agree with you. For things like ribs (i.e. the ribolator) spinning inside a smoker isn't going to change things. But for poultry, I would think the rotisserie would cause the drippings to roll around on the bird and constantly baste it.


Good point for the juices on the inside not all going to one side, but as for the drippings, I don't want the outside of some meats juicy or wet, when I'm putting smoke on it. Depending on what I'm smoking, I won't even put smoke on it until the outside surface dries.

I just want people to know that a Rotisserie is a Thousand times more important on a Grill than in a Smoker.

Bear


----------



## mummel

I have the exact same rotisserie for my grill.  Works great.


----------



## greywolf1

sweet idea with the mod wa0auu , and your going to start manufacturing the mod unit and sell it for how much    lol


----------



## novegan007

Nice mod......that bird looks great!


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> After thinking about the Rotisserie "In My MES" Idea awhile, I think I'll take a pass.
> 
> I consider them a Great thing in a grill, because nearly all the heat comes from below the meat, and passes by. So the Rotisserie allows even cooking around the whole roast or whatever you happened to have spinning. Without it you have to flip the meats over to get the other sides cooked evenly.
> 
> However in my MES 40, I never flip anything over, because my MES 40 is not a grill, and the heat & Smoke surrounds the meat without doing any flipping. Therefore I see no need to Flip or Spin the meat in an "Oven-like" Smoker like an MES. The Heat & Smoke will get to ALL sides without the use of a Rotisserie. IMHO
> 
> Bear


Yes.  I use a rotisserie for whole pork loins on the grill that is much hotter than the 275*F max of the MES.  I offset the fire so no flare ups and put the AMNTS on the other half.  I can put my Showtime rotisserie in the MES and run the cord out the exhaust vent. LOL 

-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver

Dr K said:


> Yes.  I use a rotisserie for whole pork loins on the grill that is much hotter than the 275*F max of the MES.  I offset the fire so no flare ups and put the AMNTS on the other half.  I can put my Showtime rotisserie in the MES and run the cord out the exhaust vent. LOL
> 
> -Kurt


LOL----I'm afraid to use my Showtime until I find a heavier cord for it.

The undersized cord it came with gets too hot to even touch--------And my house is 100% wood !!!

Bear


----------



## dr k

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----I'm afraid to use my Showtime until I find a heavier cord for it.
> 
> The undersized cord it came with gets too hot to even touch--------And my house is 100% wood !!!
> 
> Bear


I got the Showtime in 1993 or so.  Great chxn machine and only did one rib roast in it and it didn't suck!  I hope my MES's last as long.

-Kurt


----------



## domapoi

I myself see no reason for the meat to spin in my smoker either. I have a large tile over my hot/smoke box to more evenly disperse the heat and as far as poultry goes all my birds are cooked using the "spatscock" method. If I am not mistaken "most" of the juice from a chicken is from the skin and since I use the "spatscock' method I place the bone side down and the skin side up so all the juice from the skin flows down through the bird. Always comes out moist and tender every time.


----------



## czechboy95

My son got me the MES 30 at QVC for Christmas.I've only did salmon in it so far,which turned out great.I plan on smoking Alot more things in it when the weather starts cooling some.It's easy and convient for sure.For years I owned one very simular to the Oklahoma Joe,good heavy steel and well built with no leaks at all.I sold it a couple years ago and could kick myself for it.But I'm finding now as I get older that I like  things the Easy Way.


----------



## garymaxx

I have had two MES 40's bought my first one in 2007 and it lasted for about fifteen months and was told heating element was not replaceable so I junked it. In 2014 i bought another one because i love the ease of smoking and when they are working well they are the best. Thirteen months later the left side of element burnt off so i ordered a new element and that lasted for five months. I sent Masterbuilt a email and told them i have had two Mes 40 and they need to improve there elements They said they would send me a body kit but they were out of them so they sent a new smoker. If you have any trouble contact customer service as they are great.


----------



## wattsmoke

dreadylock said:


> wow i thought of that but I'm not good at any of that all thumb LOL
> 
> also was scared of messing up my favorite toy
> 
> what is a P.I.D do i actually need that?
> 
> can you give more details


Hello dreadylock, short time poster here. I've worked with PID's and have one on my espresso machine. My understanding of a  Proportional Integral Derivative controller is that it uses: 1)  the difference between setpoint and actual temperature and 2) the direction (above or below setpoint) and 3) the rate of change of the actual temperature to control the heating element. They control the element by pulsing the voltage to it. When temp is above setpoint = no pulses. When temp drops below setpoint the PID starts pulsing the heating element. 1 degree below setpoint is a very short pulse, 2 degrees is a little longer pulse, 3 degrees longer yet etc. So what this does for you is provides tight temp control and reduced temp overshoot during heatup. As far as do you need it on  your smoker I would probably say no if you have one of the newer smokers as they seem to be maintaining temps in a 2-3 degree range. I know my MES 2.5 I just got off cragslist for $100 (cosmetic damage) maintains that and I"ve seen the controller turn the element on and off at the same temp. I'm good with that


----------



## yyc smoker

I got mine at Bass Pro. I've got a 30" unit with a 1500 watt element. It has enough insulation and with that wattage I've been able to smoke anything I've put in so far. December in Calgary is not the time of year you want to spend hovering over a smoker so being able to set the temp is a big plus.


----------



## cmayna

YYC Smoker said:


> I got mine at Bass Pro. I've got a 30" unit with a 1500 watt element. It has enough insulation and with that wattage I've been able to smoke anything I've put in so far. December in Calgary is not the time of year you want to spend hovering over a smoker so being able to set the temp is a big plus.


You sure it has a 1500 watt element?  Should be 800.  Looking at the tag on the back to confirm.


----------



## rschriv

I have the 30" and have thorougly enjoyed it. It was on sale at Orscheln's and I need to add a smoker to my assortment. Cabelo's had the add on cold smoker attachment on sale, and I added that to it. So far, it has been great. I have not done any true cold smoking yet but it the attachment makes for a lot of run time before adding chips again. I will be smoking some Andouille after the first of the year and see how the Cold Smoke add on works.  Electric beats feeding wood in when the snow has covered the ground.

Rod


----------



## reidwall

I have the 30" model. Got it from QVC and love it! had it a little over a year with no problems.Would definitely buy again.


----------



## yyc smoker

I'm using the analogue model (20070610). It doesn't specify wattage in the manual, but I do see it on the tag on the back of the smoker. When I originally looked for an electric smoker, I googled it and several retailers listed it at 1500 watts for that model (and other series in that model as well).  
I assumed all the MES digital models would have been the same  wattage as well, until I looked at upgrading to one of them and saw the specs. Now I'm not so sure if I would be able to smoke up here in the winter time. Less wattage but the insulation looks thicker. Any advice/comments out there?


----------



## bigotter

I got my 30" MES several weeks ago from Amazon. For $177 and free, 2-day shipping, it seemed a bargain. I have been smoking for years, most of it on a large grill with indirect heat. Five years ago I purchased a Brinkman Electric and did lots of smoking with it ... nothing fancy as it is a one-temperature smoker. I did learn a lot though and have now moved on to my MES, 30" with no glass door and top, back control panel. I have used it several times and the results were much to my liking ...  ribs and later, some beef burgers.  My cold smoking kit arrives tomorrow (probably not as we are supposed to get a foot of snow and we live in the woods of Maine) and I have already purchased 3" dryer vent hose and attachments. I am looking forward to smoking salmon, more ribs, a pork butt, and a pork belly for bacon. I already have created some good recipe for a variety of BBQ sauces and rubs. Also, I have been making sausage for several decades and am looking forward to smoking those, as well.


----------



## wattsmoke

Hello reidwall, I also have a 30" from QVC. I smoked a 9 lb pork butt for 17 hours this week and it was the best pork I've ever made, Pulled it when the built-in thermometer read 203 deg. I was very happy with the temp control on these new models. My Gen 1 had 15+ deg temp swings and this one cycles within 2-3 deg after warmup. Hope you enjoy yours as much as I am mine Tim


----------



## wattsmoke

BigOtter said:


> I got my 30" MES several weeks ago from Amazon. For $177 and free, 2-day shipping, it seemed a bargain. I have been smoking for years, most of it on a large grill with indirect heat. Five years ago I purchased a Brinkman Electric and did lots of smoking with it ... nothing fancy as it is a one-temperature smoker. I did learn a lot though and have now moved on to my MES, 30" with no glass door and top, back control panel. I have used it several times and the results were much to my liking ...  ribs and later, some beef burgers.  My cold smoking kit arrives tomorrow (probably not as we are supposed to get a foot of snow and we live in the woods of Maine) and I have already purchased 3" dryer vent hose and attachments. I am looking forward to smoking salmon, more ribs, a pork butt, and a pork belly for bacon. I already have created some good recipe for a variety of BBQ sauces and rubs. Also, I have been making sausage for several decades and am looking forward to smoking those, as well.


 Hello BigOtter I bought the cold smoking kit and am using 3" flex hose and a 90 deg. elbow. The hose fit over the cold smoker outlet fairly easily and I put a hose clamp there. I put the elbow on the other end of the hose with a clamp. The elbow pressure fit in the MES darn near perfect. I have the elbow facing down so any liquid will run out of the MES. You may also want to check out Raf's mod on the forums here about controlling the cold smoker temperature. Real cheap and works awesome. My first use of the cold smoker it produced huge amounts of smoke. I went to a big box store and bought the extension cord and dimmer for less than $15, and made it up per Raf's instructions. On my 2nd smoke I plugged the cold smoker into the device and turned the dimmer down about halfway and got nice TBS. Good luck, Tim


----------



## reidwall

You bet no complaints here. I've done several pork butts and thick pork steaks as well as turkey breasts and they have all been really good.love the remote and the way the smoke chip tube works.


----------



## meatpacker

I just bought a new 40 with window and bluetooth. Have only smoked a big chicken for Christmas but so far I like it. I found that the guys on here are a big help. I also bought the AMNPS which I used and kept burning after I left it in the MES during warm up.

I'd love to do a brisket but not many for sale at a reasonable cost around here.


----------



## daricksta

meatpacker said:


> I just bought a new 40 with window and bluetooth. Have only smoked a big chicken for Christmas but so far I like it. I found that the guys on here are a big help. I also bought the AMNPS which I used and kept burning after I left it in the MES during warm up.
> 
> I'd love to do a brisket but not many for sale at a reasonable cost around here.


What do they cost where you are? A flat costs about $8/lb. in the store here. If I want to smoke something in particular I just pay whatever the cost is. Smoking a brisket is always a challenge but I tell you, you've got to try it in your new smoker. I've got a MES 30 Gen 1 and I use an AMNPS. For brisket I like to use oak wood pellets; oak just seems to be the best match for my tastes and my wife's. Also, you've _got_ to smoke ribs in there--baby backs, spareribs or the St. Louis cut. Once you know what you're doing you'll never need to go out to a chain BBQ restaurant because what you'll be cooking at home will be better. I may never get to go to Franklin's or Arthur Bryant's or Kansas City Joe's but the Q coming out of my smoker is more than enough to keep me and my family happy.


----------



## raeman

I bought my 30" from Lowe's. I have since added the MES cold smoker unit. I am still getting a feel for the 30" unit, but really like the automatic temperature control.


----------



## boltsman

My MES was a gift from my wife. She got it from QVC. I love it and I'm smoking 20 lbs. of jerky right now. (Our sons favorite) Doing a whole turkey and 2 whole turkey breasts on Saturday. All this while camping. Much easier than bringing the big wood smoker. Actually I haven't used the beast since Father's day when she got me the MES. Been smoking something or other almost every weekend since too.


----------



## bigotter

Thanks for all the info, Tim. I am using the same set-up as you for the dryer vent, with a right angle. I am wondering why so many people on this site use a 3 x 4 adaptor as nothing measures 4 inches. I will look into the temperature control as soon as I see if I am getting too much smoke. We got a real blast of winter here in Maine today and with nearly a foot on the ground, the snow is still coming down. I have smoked and grilled in worse weather, though. Thanks again, for the info.  Rick (BigOtter)


----------



## wattsmoke

Your welcome Rick. I'm setting up to do a brisket right now. Found it at GFS ( Gordon Food Service), 11 pound packer for $29. Was going to do it later this week but our temps are gonna drop here. Going to use oak and hickory. I've found it very important to keep the chip tube clean on the cold smoker so the chips drop freely. Also had no problem with smoke leakage once it was up to operating temp, not even out of the cold smoker. I keep the vent full open. I saw the post about the 3x4 adaptor so I bought one with everything else and ended up using it as a chimney for the vent.  Tim


----------



## kjolly

I brought a 30" for Christmas. It has wiring problems but a recent communication with customer service and they are sending a replacement.

I think after I start using it I will like. Grew up smoking with my father 50 years ago.


----------



## brickguy221

Wattsmoke said:


> Your welcome Rick. I'm setting up to do a brisket right now. Found it at GFS ( Gordon Food Service), 11 pound packer for $29. Was going to do it later this week but our temps are gonna drop here. Going to use oak and hickory. I've found it very important to keep the chip tube clean on the cold smoker so the chips drop freely. Also had no problem with smoke leakage once it was up to operating temp, not even out of the cold smoker. I keep the vent full open. I saw the post about the 3x4 adaptor so I bought one with everything else and ended up using it as a chimney for the vent.  Tim


11 pounds for $29 is a good buy compared to what they sell for here in OKC. That 11 pounder would cost you around $45 - $50 here.


----------



## czechboy95

My son got me one last year for Christmas(30") from QVC.So far I've done salmon,ribs(Best I've Ever had, and I've had Many)  and a 4lb pork loin with Great Success.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






A shoulder next then Venison Baloney next!

Though I do miss my CharBroil steel offset one(same as the Oklahoma Joe)this MES is an Excellent smoker.It doesn't get any better than this one, especially for Reliablity and aTime Saver.Only draw back is the digital thermometor is usually12- 15 deg off (cooler)so I've added a quality regular thermometor and go by it.Getting ready to order the add-on cold smoker from Amazon.


----------



## buckeyedave

There is a fun aspect about staying up all night, sipping an adult beverage or seven and tending the coals. I still do that occasionally. But for predictability and ease of use, the MES is awesome. Often I will do a hybrid of both. Start it on the charcoal smoker and then shift it to the MES and go to bed.


----------



## dlking59

30" with window and remote. Got the cold smoker and love it. almost always use the cold smoker for smoking as it runs much longer on a load of wood. Love the remote.very pleased so far.

Got it at Amazon


----------



## smokeytherobot

My little Sportsman Elite is the perfect size for my wife and I. Once the kids moved off to college I decided to downsize. Never looked back. Easy to use and darn near fool proof. I got mine at Gander Mountain in Lubbock, TX. On sale as a matter of fact.


----------



## diverboss

Love mine, Got it at Kubota of Monroeville, al. Neighbors and family love the finished product, and I don't have to tend it all day long.   Set the temp, set the remote digital alarm and wait for the finished product.


----------



## smokintriker

Ordered my 30' from Tractor Supply, from a before Christmas online sale, with free 'ship to store' shipping. I have smoked; pork (chops & loin), 14 lb. turkey, ham, and a venison roast with satisfactory results, considering it's all new to me! This forum and Jeff's rub had a very positive effect on my success. Thanx to all who post their experiences here, so we newbies can learn!


----------



## ace864

I just got a 40' and haven't had a chance to get it going yet. I'm new to smoking and I've been looking into it and talking to people and this is the model that stood out to me. I'll probably be a little more hands on then the "set it and forget it" guys but I can't lie, the convience/ease of use was one of the big draws for me. I usually keep myself pretty busy and there will be times I won't be able to keep an eagle eye on things.


----------



## cptska

I got one for Xmas - Red Window 30" is awesome! Smoked a pork butt and went a little long. Smoked a picnic ham and it came out so good I went and got another. Smoking ribs and "coke" can chicken with coke bbq sauce.

Also have the iGrill2. Love that for tracking meat progression.


----------



## morkfrompork

Just got mine from SANTA Da Man Claus.....

Wooooooooo Hoooooooooooo.

Got a pork butt in it right now.


----------



## jimmy1957

Just got mine on 12/1/2015 at Tractor Supply company, It is a Masterbuilt (20050614) 44 inch propane smoker, I didn't use it yet put I did just get 10 pounds of cheese to smoke, I'm surprised that there isn't any information here on this smoker that I can find.


----------



## catfish1st

Click on this link and you will find lots of info.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=masterbuilt+44+inch+propane+smoker


----------



## Bearcarver

jimmy1957 said:


> Just got mine on 12/1/2015 at Tractor Supply company, It is a Masterbuilt (20050614) 44 inch propane smoker, I didn't use it yet put I did just get 10 pounds of cheese to smoke, I'm surprised that there isn't any information here on this smoker that I can find.


I never had a Gas Smoker, but it's my understanding that they are hard to get the temp low enough to smoke cheese.

You might want to look into one of these----Most of us have at least one.

Likn:

 http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8

Bear


----------



## cmayna

Heck Bear,

I use my gasser for cheese and butter smoking.  How?  Don't use any gas
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.    Cold smoke it baby!


----------



## Bearcarver

cmayna said:


> Heck Bear,
> 
> I use my gasser for cheese and butter smoking.  How?  Don't use any gas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .    Cold smoke it baby!


Then we gotta get Jimmy to get an AMNPS.

You got a Gasser, so you can take over.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## jimmy1957

I was looking at the AMNPS and thinking about getting one but my kids already got me the masterbuilt cold smoker kit because someone told them that is what you need to cold smoke, Well the kit is made for the 30 inch electric smoker and not my 44 inch smoker, The kit was a pain in the ass to hookup, So I spent today trying to figure to hook it up and this is what I did in case someone else wants to do it, I went an got a 3 inch pipe at ace hardware, I took one of the side dampers off and cut a 3 inch hole there, Took angle iron and made a stand to set the cold smoker up so it would line up with the hole, cut a piece of the 3 inch pipe about 12 inches long to put on the cold smoke box then into the smoker, took a piece of flat iron 8 inches long x 1 inch wide to fit across the 3 inch hole I cut and screwed it fast to the smoker with wing nuts so I could take it off and on easy and also so I could but the damper back on if I wasn't going to use the cold smoker, I'm really hoping after all this work that it does work, I will find out in the next couple days when I do the cheese, If anyone thinks of something else I should have done please join in. Also ordered jerky mats for it today.


----------



## cmayna

Jimmy,

Is 1957 the year you were born?   LOL.  

I assume there is a hole at the bottom of your smoker under the burner, yes?  Is there a cage or box fastened to the bottom of your smoker?

For my Masterbuilt gasser, I have a box or tray at the the bottom underneath the burner.  This tray provides support for my AMNPS.   I do not use any gas.  During cold season weather, I place my cheese in the smoker and then fire up the AMNPS.  It works perfectly.  And during the colder months, I can smoke butter with very little effort.

Go for an AMNPS.  Just don't tell your kids. LOL.


----------



## kjolly

MES contacted me yesterday and they are shipping a new one out to me Jan 7th.


----------



## Bearcarver

kjolly said:


> MES contacted me yesterday and they are shipping a new one out to me Jan 7th.


That's Great !!

Glad to hear that !

Masterbuilt's CS has improved greatly over the last 6 years. They are now one of the best IMHO.

Bear


----------



## gary s

I'm a stick burner, but I read about the problems with electric smokers, To me it looks like MES is a top notch company and tries to improve their product and take care of customers, (From what I read)

Gary


----------



## jimmy1957

cmayna said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> Is 1957 the year you were born?   LOL.
> 
> I assume there is a hole at the bottom of your smoker under the burner, yes?  Is there a cage or box fastened to the bottom of your smoker?
> 
> For my Masterbuilt gasser, I have a box or tray at the the bottom underneath the burner.  This tray provides support for my AMNPS.   I do not use any gas.  During cold season weather, I place my cheese in the smoker and then fire up the AMNPS.  It works perfectly.  And during the colder months, I can smoke butter with very little effort.
> 
> Go for an AMNPS.  Just don't tell your kids. LOL.


That is the year, I know I'm getting too old to learn new tricks, LOL! I'm not sure about the hole but will look, I know there is 2 burners at the bottom, I will probably order the Amazen Pellet Tube Smoker 12" or the expanding 12" to 18" tube then just lay it on the bottom rack or hang it from the bottom rack with 2 pieces of wire which I saw someone do.


----------



## cmayna

jimmy1957 said:


> That is the year, I know I'm getting too old to learn new tricks, LOL! I'm not sure about the hole but will look, I know there is 2 burners at the bottom, I will probably order the Amazen Pellet Tube Smoker 12" or the expanding 12" to 18" tube then just lay it on the bottom rack or hang it from the bottom rack with 2 pieces of wire which I saw someone do.


Being a gasser,   (your smoker, not you  :-)) I bet there is a large hole under the burners.  Being a Masterbuilt, I also bet there is some sort of box or cage which surrounds the opening.   At worst case you can simply place your pellet tube smoker on top of your skillet, keep the gas off and cold smoke cheese.

Also odds are your chip pan is thin metal.  Consider going with a  cast iron skillet.  They are available in different diameters.

So much to learn.

Like me, realizing this is a MES thread and here I'm talking about a gasser smoker.  Oops sorry.


----------



## inkjunkie

See alot of folks singing praise about Masterbuilt and their customer service.  No disrespect meant here....but sort of a Devils Advocate here...perhaps if their products were better made there may be less customer service praising and more praise on how great of a product they make?
I purchased an MES40, Gen 1. I did so thinking it would be a great way to smoke various things. When it arrived one of the grate racks was broke. Seriously looked like it was welded after it was plated. Called them, they told me they would send out both side. Took 3 or so weeks for the box to get here. Shipping invoice said 2 grate holders...box contained 1. Short while later the chrome started to peel off of a rack. Took it to a chrome shop in town, their opinion was that they only used a 2 step chrome process instead of the correct 3. Contacted Masterbuilt about this. They told me they would ship me 3 new grates. Another several week wait. Invoice said 3 grates...box only contained one. After several months of the MES sitting unused on my table I packed it away in the garage. 
Guess I am kind of a wood snob, I prefer the taste and flavor of wood, whether it be in chunk charcoal form (BGE) or in split form...my RF. 
For me the Masterbuilt definitely has a place. Will be attempting to make a few different sausages some time soon. From the recipes I have seen low temperature smoke is needed...


----------



## mummel

I had many questions when buying my first MES.  They CSR's didnt have a lot of the info I needed and my multiple emails went unanswered.  -1

But I've read posts about guys getting replacements for parts out of warranty which is a huge +1.

I think MES should go full throttle.  They have a huge opportunity here.  Every home should have a smoker.


----------



## wa0auu

I don't see why it would not work just be sure you have the room it needs front and back


----------



## jimmy1957

cmayna said:


> Being a gasser,   (your smoker, not you  :-)) I bet there is a large hole under the burners.  Being a Masterbuilt, I also bet there is some sort of box or cage which surrounds the opening.   At worst case you can simply place your pellet tube smoker on top of your skillet, keep the gas off and cold smoke cheese.
> 
> Also odds are your chip pan is thin metal.  Consider going with a  cast iron skillet.  They are available in different diameters.
> 
> So much to learn.
> 
> Like me, realizing this is a MES thread and here I'm talking about a gasser smoker.  Oops sorry.


There is a hole in the bottom under the burners, But doesn't look like enough room to put anything there, There is enough room to put something on the top plate above the burners if that is where you would put the Amazen Pellet Tube Smoker, The chip pan is thin metal but doesn't look that cheap to me, but I did see where a lot of people recommended the skillet so I ordered the 8" for $11 an free shipping but I'm not sure how I would use it since the pictures I saw look like they have the skillet sitting on top of the burner which I can't do, Mine has a V shape panel above the burners like the one's you see on a BBQ gas grill, No problem talking about a gas smoker here as this is a MES gas smoker I'm talking about.


----------



## menotyou

I had a 30" for years and it finally left me for the BBQ heavens.  I got a 40" from Walmart.com on a great deal.  (1st one was from QVC)

I LOVE IT!!!  I have a green Egg, a Weber charcoal, and a bullit smoker.  I think the electric is my favorite.  Probably, the ease ahas a lot to do with it.  I love the remote.  I do need to practice on the Egg more, though.


----------



## cflbob

I have two, the 30" analog and digital.  Both of them are great, although the analog one holds more wood chips, so you don't need to feed it all day. 

Bob


----------



## silentookami

I just got a 30" Digital for Xmas this year.


----------



## smokerudrink

My wife tailgates with friends at local football stadium and I furnish her with smoked wings and other items to take with her. Apparently the food went over well. Several of the people that frequent the tailgate work at a small law firm. Now there are three new MES owners at this firm due to my smoked goodies she supplies.

If only we could get commision from the sales..... 













IMG_0783.JPG



__ smokerudrink
__ Dec 2, 2015


----------



## silentookami

Here's my first attempt so far.  













IMG_20160106_124339.jpg



__ silentookami
__ Jan 6, 2016


















IMG_20160106_124423.jpg



__ silentookami
__ Jan 6, 2016


















IMG_20160106_124428.jpg



__ silentookami
__ Jan 6, 2016


----------



## opfoto

This is my 1sr Smoker, Got it from the home depot. A friend and my neice both have 1 and after having some smoked foods in it I HAD to get one. HD didn't have the 30in gen 2 in stock so they let me have the 30in gen 2.5 w/ BT for the same price....Too good to refuse and apparantly after from reading here that the gen 2 model may have a few issues that would have lessened my opinion. Looking forward to learning and learning and smoking and smoking! 

Keep up with all the tips they are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bearcarver

Opfoto said:


> This is my 1sr Smoker, Got it from the home depot. A friend and my neice both have 1 and after having some smoked foods in it I HAD to get one. HD didn't have the 30in gen 2 in stock so they let me have the 30in gen 2.5 w/ BT for the same price....Too good to refuse and apparantly after from reading here that the gen 2 model may have a few issues that would have lessened my opinion. Looking forward to learning and learning and smoking and smoking!
> 
> *Keep up with all the tips they are greatly appreciated!*


Sounds good----Gen #2.5 is a Good one!!

Here's a whole bunch of tips you might like:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## daricksta

mummel said:


> I had many questions when buying my first MES.  They CSR's didnt have a lot of the info I needed and my multiple emails went unanswered.  -1
> 
> But I've read posts about guys getting replacements for parts out of warranty which is a huge +1.
> 
> I think MES should go full throttle.  They have a huge opportunity here.  Every home should have a smoker.


I subscribe to the Steven Raichlen e-newsletter. He had a new series called Project Smoke on PBS this past summer--and I missed every episode. But that's not my point. Although I think his new e-newsletter might be self-serving to push his new smoking cookbook and the TV series, I think he's right when he states that smoking is taking over grilling in the USA. So, when you write "Every home should have a smoker" you're there on the cutting edge, hanging ten on the curl of the smoking wave sweeping America. Although my Weber 22.5" charcoal kettle grill remains my favorite outdoor cooking medium, I love my MES 30 and have great new recipes to try this year along with perfecting the old ones.


----------



## lowdownjt

I have a new model 30" MES with the window, digital thermostat and integrated meat probe. I have only done chicken on there so far, and while it was a bit on the dry side, it tasted great. After doing some research I think I know what I did wrong and I am sure my next one will be much better. I have already bought a Pork Shoulder (Butt) for this weekend, so that will be my next adventure. Nothing beats good pulled pork and coleslaw on a cold Michigan day!


----------



## Bearcarver

LowdownJT said:


> I have a new model 30" MES with the window, digital thermostat and integrated meat probe. I have only done chicken on there so far, and while it was a bit on the dry side, it tasted great. After doing some research I think I know what I did wrong and I am sure my next one will be much better. I have already bought a Pork Shoulder (Butt) for this weekend, so that will be my next adventure. Nothing beats good pulled pork and coleslaw on a cold Michigan day!


Congrats on the Smoker, JT !!

Here's a Pretty Good Pulled Pork Step by Step:


> *Pulled Boston Pork Butt*
> 
> Bear


----------



## lowdownjt

Bear,

Thanks for the guidance, this will be my step by step process for Saturday! So easy to follow and the pictures are awesome. If my butt comes out looking like that, I will be very pleased and post a few pictures of my own!

Thanks again, JT


----------



## Bearcarver

LowdownJT said:


> Bear,
> 
> Thanks for the guidance, this will be my step by step process for Saturday! So easy to follow and the pictures are awesome. If my butt comes out looking like that, I will be very pleased and post a few pictures of my own!
> 
> Thanks again, JT


That's Great, JT !!

If you run into a question on any of my instructions, just PM me so I don't miss it.

Meanwhile check the      *"Bear's Step by Steps"    At the bottom of all my posts for a whole bunch of other Step by Steps.*

And Thanks for the Point !

Bear


----------



## lowdownjt

Thanks for the offer, if I run into any issues I will message you, but it should be pretty straight forward!

I just finished my first attempt at homemade BBQ sauce for the pork and it came out surprisingly good, even my wife liked the flavor. My house smells so good now!

I will let you know how it all turns out!

Thanks, JT


----------



## orion11

I bought mine several months ago online from Kotulas(sp). $250. , Free shipping. So far I really like it. Smoking mostly deer meet and deer jerky. Tis the season. Orion11


----------



## gavin16

I mean to get pictures on here at some point.. Maybe when I try to break it in this weekend with its first smoke.  I received a MES 40 bluetooth for Christmas from Sam's Club. So glad it included legs that had wheels on the back!! I'm so excited to hopefully have a smoker now that I can properly use my AMNPS!! Currently I'll just place the AMNPS on the floor.  I'll have to do some cooking to see if I have to raise it or place it somewhere else. 

This fancy gal has bluetooth, meat probe, and built in temp probe! I look to try and calibrate with my igrill 2 this weekend and see how they coincide.  About the only thing I've done with it so far was season... It took a while to get warmed up... but when it finally did it reached up to about 285 or so shortly, then stayed fairly consistent at 275. I do wish it had a light in it... that's about the only thing at first glance so far.


----------



## jimmy1957

I just did my first smoke, 5 pounds of cooper sharp, 2-1/2 pounds of horseradish and 2-1/2 pounds of black pepper, It is pretty strong, The only wood I had was mesquite and I smoked it for about 5 hours since it looked like it wasn't getting much smoke but it must have been getting plenty, Now to do jerky which is why I wanted the smoker, But since I saw Bear's step by step guide now I have to try the smoked pork chops, Thanks Bear for all your work and time you put into making that guide.


----------



## Bearcarver

Gavin16 said:


> I mean to get pictures on here at some point.. Maybe when I try to break it in this weekend with its first smoke.  I received a MES 40 bluetooth for Christmas from Sam's Club. So glad it included legs that had wheels on the back!! I'm so excited to hopefully have a smoker now that I can properly use my AMNPS!! Currently I'll just place the AMNPS on the floor.  I'll have to do some cooking to see if I have to raise it or place it somewhere else.
> 
> This fancy gal has bluetooth, meat probe, and built in temp probe! I look to try and calibrate with my igrill 2 this weekend and see how they coincide.  About the only thing I've done with it so far was season... It took a while to get warmed up... but when it finally did it reached up to about 285 or so shortly, then stayed fairly consistent at 275. I do wish it had a light in it... that's about the only thing at first glance so far.


That's the smoker I'm curently using too.

You might have to put the bottom rack in & put your AMNPS on the left side of that rack until the AMNPS gets going good.

Then if you want, move it to the floor once it's smoking real good.

So far that's what I've been doing with this one.

Bear


----------



## bilgeslime

Got the 30" MES with window and remote just before Christmas. Looking forward to smoking with it.


----------



## pudge

Just got my 30" for Christmas this year. I love it. So far I've smoked a pork loin, ribs, and some fish. I am new to this so everything I do is experimental. So far everything has turned ut real good


----------



## ssajn

I got the 30" this afternoon. Get it together and seasoning now. Salmon goes on later today. So far so good.


----------



## mike70gtx

Just picked up a bluetooth electric 40 at Sams. I also got there warranty which when you have the rewards card it extends the warranty to 5 years!  Putting together tonight and seasoning tomorrow


----------



## partmaster2000

MES 30 Electric w/Bluetooth from Home Depot.


----------



## 91paulelectric

I got mine for Christmas mes 30 I love it. My family loves it too.:grilling_smilie:.


----------



## beardking

I got my first smoker ever right before Christmas.  It's a Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 30" Window Smoker from Cabela's. So far I've only used it once and it didn't turn out that well, but I think it was user error and the recipe. I have the AMNPS and I ended up not keeping it lit like I thought I had, so half way into smoking a meatloaf I realized I was just slow cooking my meatloaf. :-) So, I re-lit the AMNPS on both ends this time and smoked the bejeezus out of it. It was unanimous that the over smoking ruined any chances of it being good. :-(

That being said, I have some chicken breast and beans in there trying it for a second time. Hopefully this will turn out better than last time.


----------



## Bearcarver

beardking said:


> I got my first smoker ever right before Christmas.  It's a Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite 30" Window Smoker from Cabela's. So far I've only used it once and it didn't turn out that well, but I think it was user error and the recipe. I have the AMNPS and I ended up not keeping it lit like I thought I had, so half way into smoking a meatloaf I realized I was just slow cooking my meatloaf. :-) So, I re-lit the AMNPS on both ends this time and smoked the bejeezus out of it. It was unanimous that the over smoking ruined any chances of it being good. :-(
> 
> That being said, I have some chicken breast and beans in there trying it for a second time. Hopefully this will turn out better than last time.


You aren't alone:

When I first started using my AMNPS (5 years ago) I had trouble getting it to burn properly (My fault---wasn't lighting it good enough), so I lit both ends.

About an hour later I had to put one end out, because it was putting out too much smoke. Too much smoke can be a bad thing, but many, many, many hours of light smoke is a good thing.

Bear


----------



## miatawnt2b

Cooper sharp? Where are you from? We have ours shipped 10lb at a time in a USPS box to AZ from my grandma in PA. Good stuff!
-J


----------



## jimmy1957

I'm from central PA, I get my Cooper Sharp for $15 for 5 pounds, What part of PA is your grandma from and what do you pay if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## miatawnt2b

jimmy1957 said:


> I'm from central PA, I get my Cooper Sharp for $15 for 5 pounds, What part of PA is your grandma from and what do you pay if you don't mind me asking?


Chambersburg PA. It's about 3-4$ per pound when it's on sale... Then we have to get it here. Two 5lb blocks fit in a medium USPS flat rate, so that's another $15.


----------



## smokin ts bbq

MES 40 inch with window. Got it for a steal at academy in black Friday (got it 8 hours before the sale began because I noticed an ad online for it but the store was advertising the 30 inch instead. Brought it up with the cashier and the manager) got it for $200!!!!!! Which is what they were advertising the 30 inch for in the store opposed to their website. Amazing smoker.


----------



## buckrage

30" digital here. Love it. Just picked up an AMNS because of you guys. Thanks.


----------



## orion3974

I picked mine up from Cabelas shortly after deer season. Love it sofar.  No issues to report and it's pretty easy to use. Made some delicious chicken last night!  Got good reviews from our friends on the chow. 













image.jpeg



__ orion3974
__ Jan 17, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver

Orion3974 said:


> I picked mine up from Cabelas shortly after deer season. Love it sofar. No issues to report and it's pretty easy to use. Made some delicious chicken last night! Got good reviews from our friends on the chow.


Chicken looks Great, Orion!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





One thing I would suggest----If you put them all on one rack, they would run closer to each other in Temp, and you'd only have one rack to wash.

Bear


----------



## orion3974

Thanks Bear! That a good tip that I didn't think about. I will definitely do that next time. I did luck out with cleaning the racks though......my wife scrubbed them for me. :biggrin:


----------



## mockpo

Got the 40 w/window for Christmas..so far its been great and I've learned a lot especially from here.  Got a pork shoulder on right now...here in Illinois its 0 degrees.  Its out in the garage but keeping warm.  Followed the rest and got the AMNPS and have been happy with my results.  Still practicing....


----------



## Bearcarver

Orion3974 said:


> Thanks Bear! That a good tip that I didn't think about. I will definitely do that next time. I did luck out with cleaning the racks though......my wife scrubbed them for me.


LOL----That's how mine get clean, but if there's only one or two racks to wash, the Evil Eye isn't as bad.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## bauchjw

Bearcarver said:


> LOL----That's how mine get clean, but if there's only one or two racks to wash, the Evil Eye isn't as bad.:wife:
> 
> 
> Bear



Wash the racks?


----------



## Bearcarver

bauchjw said:


> Wash the racks?


Yup---Mine get washed after every smoke. I do a lot of "Low Temp Smoking".

Got that Dishwasher 47 years ago----Still works Great---Only moans a little.

Bear


----------



## tmayeux

30' MES Elite Analog.

Got it for christmas, used it twice, really like it.

Need to get a Temp probe now!

T


----------



## bauchjw

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---Mine get washed after every smoke. I do a lot of "Low Temp Smoking".
> 
> Got that Dishwasher 47 years ago----Still works Great---Only moans a little.
> 
> 
> Bear



Karma struck me right after this! I've only had my dishwasher 7 years and she let me know this was my mess! 
:unsure:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/241102/epic-fail-of-extraordinary-magnitude


----------



## domapoi

bauchjw said:


> Karma struck me right after this! I've only had my dishwasher 7 years and she let me know this was my mess!
> :unsure:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/241102/epic-fail-of-extraordinary-magnitude


Are you trying to tell us that your wife's name is Karma and she beats you? Do you need us to call the police for you?


----------



## dr k

bauchjw said:


> Karma struck me right after this! I've only had my dishwasher 7 years and she let me know this was my mess!
> :unsure:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/241102/epic-fail-of-extraordinary-magnitude


Holy Moly!  I couldn't see how the heating element housing faired. If your water pan was in there you just invented a new block of cheese. Could you save most of it?
-Kurt


----------



## bauchjw

DOMAPOI said:


> Are you trying to tell us that your wife's name is Karma and she beats you? Do you need us to call the police for you?


 Hehe, no, but thank you for the offer. I deserve it!


----------



## bauchjw

Dr K said:


> Holy Moly!  I couldn't see how the heating element housing faired. If your water pan was in there you just invented a new block of cheese. Could you save most of it?
> -Kurt


Heating element looked like an overdone casa de nacho. Took a while to scrape off. I had this in yesterday and so all the cheese went to waste. Hence the karma remark when I mentioned not cleaning my smoker to Bear! 












image.jpeg



__ bauchjw
__ Jan 18, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver

bauchjw said:


> Heating element looked like an overdone casa de nacho. Took a while to scrape off. I had this in yesterday and so all the cheese went to waste. Hence the karma remark when I mentioned not cleaning my smoker to Bear!


I've seen a lot of Cheese Meltdowns, but you win the prize on that one!!

Bear


----------



## jted

By far the most impressive I have seen. 

Sorry for your troubles.  Jted


----------



## bauchjw

jted said:


> By far the most impressive I have seen.
> Sorry for your troubles.  Jted


No worries Jted. Thank you for the sympathy! It's already becoming a funny memory.


----------



## Bearcarver

bauchjw said:


> Karma struck me right after this! I've only had my dishwasher 7 years and she let me know this was my mess!
> :unsure:http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/241102/epic-fail-of-extraordinary-magnitude


Big Time Penalty for that !!!

That's called "Roughing The Dishwasher"!!!

Bear


----------



## bauchjw

Bearcarver said:


> Big Time Penalty for that !!!
> 
> So much to learn!!!
> 
> That's called "Roughing The Dishwasher"!!!
> 
> 
> Bear


----------



## bauchjw

Hmm, reply working weird. Meant to include "So much to learn" in that last quote!


----------



## jimmy1957

miatawnt2b said:


> Chambersburg PA. It's about 3-4$ per pound when it's on sale... Then we have to get it here. Two 5lb blocks fit in a medium USPS flat rate, so that's another $15.


That's about an hour an 40 minute drive for me, Just bought a car there last year, $3-$4 is a good price.


----------



## Bearcarver

bauchjw said:


> Hmm, reply working weird. Meant to include "So much to learn" in that last quote!


You did, but it came up in the middle of my quote.

Tip:  You can hit "Edit" on any of your own posts (click on the little pencil at the bottom left corner). Then you can change anything you want, or delete, or add to it.

The only thing you can't do is delete the whole post.

Bear


----------



## unclejoeyv

I melted a tray in the oven at a fast food place where i used to work. looks very similar lol


----------



## bauchjw

Bearcarver said:


> You did, but it came up in the middle of my quote.
> 
> Tip:  You can hit "Edit" on any of your own posts (click on the little pencil at the bottom left corner). Then you can change anything you want, or delete, or add to it.
> The only thing you can't do is delete the whole post.
> 
> 
> Bear



Thank you again! I did not know that! Ok just tried the edit, great tip!




unclejoeyv said:


> I melted a tray in the oven at a fast food place where i used to work. looks very similar lol



I can imagine! I think this may have been easier to clean!


----------



## bc taster

I've had a 40" w/window about 3 years.  I love it.  Great for smoking a lot of food.  I can smoke 400+ ABTs or 14 racks of ribs at once by using extra shelving.  Some times I just wanted to cook one rack and a few sweet potatoes.  So, when I found a 30" w/window for $199, I got it.  Now that's my go to smoker. I use it 3 - 4 times a month.  I still use the 40" when I cook for a crowd. ( picnics, parties, church, etc. )   Being a certified bbq judge for the Florida BBQ Association, I get to eat some really good bbq.  I still like what I make in my MES best.  Smoke On


----------



## jackfrazee

Ok, so I'm a to-be owner of a 40" BT MES.  I found it online and ordered it from Cabela's but it has a 4-5 week back order for 301 clams.  

From everything I can tell this is the 2.5 Gen with 6 shelves.  This model doesn't have window which doesn't seem to be a big deal.

Anyone familiar with this model?

I'm attempting to get the Masterbuilt product number but right now this is the only info I've got.  If it turns out to be a GEN 2 or someone has some reservations about this model I can cancel the order before it ships.

Product Info: "Cabela's 40" Black Smoker by Masterbuilt"

*Item:* IK-552046

Integrated Bluetooth technology turns your smart device into a remote control
1,462-sq.-in. of cooking space lets you smoke all of your favorites at once
Thermostatic temperature control delivers consistent smoking up to 275°F
Simple-to-operate woodchip loading system
Thanks


----------



## brickguy221

jackfrazee said:


> Ok, so I'm a to-be owner of a 40" BT MES.  I found it online and ordered it from Cabela's but it has a 4-5 week back order for 301 clams.
> 
> From everything I can tell this is the 2.5 Gen with 6 shelves.  This model doesn't have window which doesn't seem to be a big deal.
> 
> Anyone familiar with this model?
> 
> I'm attempting to get the Masterbuilt product number but right now this is the only info I've got.  If it turns out to be a GEN 2 or someone has some reservations about this model I can cancel the order before it ships.
> 
> Product Info: "Cabela's 40" Black Smoker by Masterbuilt"
> 
> *Item:* IK-552046
> 
> Integrated Bluetooth technology turns your smart device into a remote control
> 1,462-sq.-in. of cooking space lets you smoke all of your favorites at once
> Thermostatic temperature control delivers consistent smoking up to 275°F
> Simple-to-operate woodchip loading system
> Thanks


The model no is needed to identify what smoker it is.


----------



## Bearcarver

Brickguy221 said:


> The model no is needed to identify what smoker it is.


Or a picture of the inside & outside.

Bear


----------



## jackfrazee

I understand that would help, but having talked with Cabela's they couldn't/wouldn't provide the model number.

They verified that it had a "multi-level" water pan.

So how about this question: Are there bluetooth GEN 2 models?


----------



## Bearcarver

jackfrazee said:


> I understand that would help, but having talked with Cabela's they couldn't/wouldn't provide the model number.
> 
> They verified that it had a "multi-level" water pan.
> 
> So how about this question: Are there bluetooth GEN 2 models?


If it's got a "Multilevel" water pan, that should be a good one, and if it's got a bluetooth set-up & the multilevel water pan, it's a Gen #2.5. That's the one I'm using now & I love it even more than my 6 year old Gen #1.

And I don't think there are any Bluetooth Gen #2, as the Bluetooth came out after the Gen #2.

Bear


----------



## brickguy221

Bearcarver said:


> If it's got a "Multilevel" water pan, that should be a good one, and if it's got a bluetooth set-up & the multilevel water pan, it's a Gen #2.5. That's the one I'm using now & I love it even more than my 6 year old Gen #1.
> 
> And I don't think there are any Bluetooth Gen #2, as the Bluetooth came out after the Gen #2.
> 
> Bear


I didn't think about it until just now, but to add to what Bear said, if the Vent is on top on left side and door latches on the right side, it is probably a Bluetooth 2.5 model. Also a shield over the controller.

If the Vent is on the left side and not the top, it is probably a 2.0 model.


----------



## jimmy1957

jackfrazee said:


> Ok, so I'm a to-be owner of a 40" BT MES.  I found it online and ordered it from Cabela's but it has a 4-5 week back order for 301 clams.
> 
> From everything I can tell this is the 2.5 Gen with 6 shelves.  This model doesn't have window which doesn't seem to be a big deal.
> 
> Anyone familiar with this model?
> 
> I'm attempting to get the Masterbuilt product number but right now this is the only info I've got.  If it turns out to be a GEN 2 or someone has some reservations about this model I can cancel the order before it ships.
> 
> Product Info: "Cabela's 40" Black Smoker by Masterbuilt"
> 
> *Item:* IK-552046
> 
> Integrated Bluetooth technology turns your smart device into a remote control
> 1,462-sq.-in. of cooking space lets you smoke all of your favorites at once
> Thermostatic temperature control delivers consistent smoking up to 275°F
> Simple-to-operate woodchip loading system
> Thanks


The only smoker I can find that is like yours has a window, but I do see that cabela's has that smoker an it is on back order, Seems odd that you can't find anything on google but if you do go to cabela's website an too the page the smoker is on you can ask a question there and someone should be able to help you.


----------



## smokingearl

If it has Bluetooth it's a 2.5. If it has 6 racks it's a sportsman elite.


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> That's the smoker I'm curently using too.
> 
> You might have to put the bottom rack in & put your AMNPS on the left side of that rack until the AMNPS gets going good.
> 
> Then if you want, move it to the floor once it's smoking real good.
> 
> So far that's what I've been doing with this one.
> 
> Bear


You got the Bluetooth model, too? Does this give you three MES 40's?


----------



## mummel

I'm already looking on Craigs for a 30inch model to do fish.  I wouldnt be surprised if the guy has 3.  OUT OF CONTROL!


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> You got the Bluetooth model, too? Does this give you three MES 40's?


No----I sold my MES 30 like yours to one of my Son's tower monkeys for $50.

I cleaned up my Gen #1 MES 40 & put it in the garage when I fell in love with the MES 40 Gen #2.5 I tested.

Bear


----------



## maplenut

I noticed that some  come with legs and some come with wheels.

Doe the ones that come with legs also have wheels? 

I like the idea of being able to move it around when needed. 

How do you all store your MES smoker? Outside under a cover? Inside?


----------



## bauchjw

MapleNut said:


> I noticed that some  come with legs and some come with wheels.
> Doe the ones that come with legs also have wheels?
> I like the idea of being able to move it around when needed.
> 
> How do you all store your MES smoker? Outside under a cover? Inside?



I have the MES 40 Gen 2.5 at Sams Club. It has legs, but the rear legs have wheels so you can tip it back and move around. 

Most people would say, if you can, store it in a garage or shed when not in use. It'll definately prolong the life. If you can't then under overhead cover and protected with a tarp is best. 

I think the MES is well constructed and can handle the elements to a degree, but you want to protect it as much as possible.


----------



## smoker21

I might have to get me a Gen 2.5.  My Gen1 is getting dirty))))))) 

Using it as we speak.  Making a pork butt for Dinner tonight!!

Yummy!!!


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> No----I sold my MES 30 like yours to one of my Son's tower monkeys for $50.
> 
> I cleaned up my Gen #1 MES 40 & put it in the garage when I fell in love with the MES 40 Gen #2.5 I tested.
> 
> Bear


You're a lucky guy. I wish I had a son's tower monkey to sell my MES 30 to...


----------



## maplenut

Thanks Bauchjw, I saw a MES 30 at HomeDepot the other day and it had the add on feet. I did not look to see if the feet had wheels.

If I decide to go this route for a smoker I would be ok with a cover and leave it on the patio but the "powers to be" think that any thing more than the grill out there clutters things up. So it will need to be mobile.


----------



## maplenut

Trying to find the best price on a MES 40 and the prices seem to be all over the place.

I actually found a place that was selling it for way above the price listed on Masterbuilt's website????

I found Amazon has it for $499 without stand.

Bass Pro has it $479 with stand, gloves and a DVD.

Sams Club has it $329 and S&H for me $25.

The only difference between them all is that the Bass Pro version has 6 racks and the others only have 4.

Is the 2 additional racks worth the added cost?

Are these prices normal can they be found cheaper else where?


----------



## theboyler

Just got this last weekend! seasoned it and have used it once! Also new to the forum, but thanks to many of you and great reviews you are the reason I picked this smoker!

Its the MES 30 Bluetooth sportsman elite... so far love it, came with the stand, 6 racks, some gloves, a cover and a dvd... from Bass Pro...

Im in Ontario Canada... included a pic of my first stab at it with 30 drumsticks... turned out ok, but cant wait to try some ribs... 













smoker.JPG



__ theboyler
__ Jan 26, 2016






I do have a question about cleaning it!... do I clean the inside or just leave it? Also do people put tinfoil on some of the parts? like line the water tray or base (drip) pan?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## bauchjw

MapleNut said:


> Thanks Bauchjw, I saw a MES 30 at HomeDepot the other day and it had the add on feet. I did not look to see if the feet had wheels.
> If I decide to go this route for a smoker I would be ok with a cover and leave it on the patio but the "powers to be" think that any thing more than the grill out there clutters things up. So it will need to be mobile.



Understood! Also there is a lot of easy modification options I've seen on SMF to make more mobile. I think one was some decent size wheels and axle from harbor freight then just drilled out the legs. 

For your second post I've never seen one below 300. Those sound about standard. I cant answer on 6 rack question personally but my guess is that is for if you do a lot of jerky, fish, etc. I don't think I would be opposed to more racks as an option, but I think cost vs benefit is personal.


----------



## hueyf4i

Our MES is great.  Especially with a meat probe it is as simple as keeping it stocked with fresh chips for smoke.  We got our's on Ebay.  Our model is the 30" digital without the window.


----------



## bauchjw

theBoyler said:


> Just got this last weekend! seasoned it and have used it once! Also new to the forum, but thanks to many of you and great reviews you are the reason I picked this smoker!
> Its the MES 30 Bluetooth sportsman elite... so far love it, came with the stand, 6 racks, some gloves, a cover and a dvd... from Bass Pro...
> Im in Ontario Canada... included a pic of my first stab at it with 30 drumsticks... turned out ok, but cant wait to try some ribs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoker.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ theboyler
> __ Jan 26, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question about cleaning it!... do I clean the inside or just leave it? Also do people put tinfoil on some of the parts? like line the water tray or base (drip) pan?
> Thanks for your help!



Congrats! Looks good! Everyone cleans different. I just make sure racks a free of food debree and scrub while hot. The rest I leave alone. No chemicals! I line tray and base with foil for easy removal....that paid off when I melted 10 pounds of cheese. Just make sure foil isn't any place that blocks the flow of heat! Have fun!


----------



## hueyf4i

The only other thing i clean is the seal between around the inside of the door. . .i wipe it down after each use to maintain seal. . .I use a damp cloth and then run a dry to clear any excess moisture


----------



## bena

I am still looking for the right deal.. 6 rack 2.5 and 40" at a good price.   Looking at the usual, bass pro, cabelas, Sam's, Home Depot, Lowes, etc,.. nothing local has it yet.


----------



## brickguy221

BenA said:


> I am still looking for the right deal.. 6 rack 2.5 and 40" at a good price.   Looking at the usual, bass pro, cabelas, Sam's, Home Depot, Lowes, etc,.. nothing local has it yet.


Bass Pro Shops and Cabelas are the only places I have ever seen them, so not sure if available elsewhere or not.


----------



## jackfrazee

Here is an update that I received from Cabela's about the product description:

I am happy to provide information on Cabela’s By MB 40” Black Smoker (item #552046).

1. Internal dimensions  34.07" x 20.38" x 12.70"

2. Rack type materials are Chrome Plated Steel

3. There are 6 Slots on the inside of the smoker

4. Built in meat probe

5. Sun shield over Blue LED display for easy viewing in direct sunlight

6. Thermostatically controlled temperature for consistent smoking up to 275 degrees.

7. Includes cover smoker recipe CD and sausage hanger

4-5 weeks wait isn't bad but I'm filling up the queue with Q ideas and getting antsy!


----------



## Bearcarver

jackfrazee said:


> Here is an update that I received from Cabela's about the product description:
> 
> I am happy to provide information on Cabela’s By MB 40” Black Smoker (item #552046).
> 
> 1. Internal dimensions  34.07" x 20.38" x 12.70"
> 
> 2. Rack type materials are Chrome Plated Steel
> 
> 3. There are 6 Slots on the inside of the smoker
> 
> 4. Built in meat probe
> 
> 5. Sun shield over Blue LED display for easy viewing in direct sunlight
> 
> 6. Thermostatically controlled temperature for consistent smoking up to 275 degrees.
> 
> 7. Includes cover smoker recipe CD and sausage hanger
> 
> 4-5 weeks wait isn't bad but I'm filling up the queue with Q ideas and getting antsy!


Yup----That's the Gen #2.5 Bluetooth.

That's the one I'm currently using, and I love it !!

Check this out for ideas to do with your MES:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## chickenman60

Got it at Bass Pro Shop. Love it. Had it for about 5 yrs. I've smoked all kinds of product. Gonna get a Treager as well


----------



## theboyler

Still new ... Do I need to soak my wood chips before putting them into my MES? Or can they go in dry?


----------



## brickguy221

Put them in dry.......


----------



## bauchjw

theBoyler said:


> Still new ... Do I need to soak my wood chips before putting them into my MES? Or can they go in dry?



That is a question open to extensive debate and opinions often come with the caveat "it depends". I recomend you try a couple different smokes both soaked and dry and see what you like. If you would like to read a majority of strong opinions on this and even a couple very scientific arguments for and against it I recommend reading through this thread! Good luck!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...als-added-i-live-in-philly-pa-any-suggestions


----------



## mountain-worm

Got the 30" MES at the Field and Stream store here in Erie, PA. The gal and I love it!


----------



## Bearcarver

For an MES, the best thing to do is to leave the chips dry, in fact leave them in the bag.

Then get an AMNPS, fill it with Pellets, light it properly, put it in your MES, and sit back and enjoy perfect smoke for up to 11 hours without touching it.

Bear


----------



## chefboyrd

IMG_0551.JPG



__ chefboyrd
__ Jan 31, 2016






Fired up the MES this morning, After seasoning up some Top round over night. Guna make me some Dal_licious smokin beef Jerky


----------



## maplenut

I did it, I ordered a MES 40 thru Sams Club today. It is to arrive around Thursday.

Excited to have it here and do my first smoke.


----------



## bauchjw

MapleNut said:


> I did it, I ordered a MES 40 thru Sams Club today. It is to arrive around Thursday.
> Excited to have it here and do my first smoke.


Congrats! Have fun!


----------



## shroomalistic

Just got my MES 30 gen1 with window last Friday.  Loving this thing.
Bought it at Home Depot new on clearance for 149.00  which was a great investment.

So far I have smoked
3 racks of baby back ribbed
Potatoes and beef sausage
2 tri tips
1 pork shoulder
12 bacon wrapped stuffed jalapeños

And it's all been so amazing.
Never got into smoking food before and I can not believe I didn't get one sooner.

Now I need to order an amnps. Prolly order it tomorrow, gonna do a brisket soon.

:grilling_smilie:


----------



## opfoto

Bearcarver said:


> For an MES, the best thing to do is to leave the chips dry, in fact leave them in the bag.
> 
> Then get an AMNPS, fill it with Pellets, light it properly, put it in your MES, and sit back and enjoy perfect smoke for up to 11 hours without touching it.
> 
> Bear


I just got mine and am looking forward to using it....I ordered a package deal with 4 different type of pellets....and the torch nozzle...

I have Jeff's book and have been able to answer a few questions I had.

A friend of mine smoked a rib roast, 2 turkey breasts and some boneless ribs....watched and learned a few other tips from him too.

Sorry didn't have a camera/cell with me. But everything tasted phenomenal and got to take some home!!!


----------



## mummel

MapleNut said:


> I did it, I ordered a MES 40 thru Sams Club today. It is to arrive around Thursday.
> 
> Excited to have it here and do my first smoke.


Get the extended warranty for $30!


----------



## theboyler

second time using this beauty! Ribs turned out great!!













meat.JPG



__ theboyler
__ Feb 1, 2016


----------



## jimmy1957

I made 10 pounds of jerky, this was only my second time using the MES 44 smoker, Jerky came out tasteless didn't have much flavor, I couldn't keep the temp down low enough so the meat taste like it was more cooked then dried, I hoping that was the problem since I make good jerky in a dehydrator and I bought the smoker to do jerky.


----------



## bauchjw

jimmy1957 said:


> I made 10 pounds of jerky, this was only my second time using the MES 44 smoker, Jerky came out tasteless didn't have much flavor, I couldn't keep the temp down low enough so the meat taste like it was more cooked then dried, I hoping that was the problem since I make good jerky in a dehydrator and I bought the smoker to do jerky.



Check out this thread by a gentleman who sells jerky. He gave a step by step toward the end. Also if you search jerky you'll probably find a few others to help you out.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/240880/masterbuilt-question


----------



## jimmy1957

Thanks, I think the problem I have is the temp though, I tried to turn it down but then the wood wouldn't smoke, I do have a masterbuilt cold smoker that I rigged up to fit the smoker so I guess I will have to use that, But I still might get the A-Maze-N smoker since it doesn't have to be plugged in which is a pain for me.


----------



## pamoky5

Opfoto said:


> I just got mine and am looking forward to using it....I ordered a package deal with 4 different type of pellets....and the torch nozzle...
> 
> I have Jeff's book and have been able to answer a few questions I had.
> 
> A friend of mine smoked a rib roast, 2 turkey breasts and some boneless ribs....watched and learned a few other tips from him too.
> 
> Sorry didn't have a camera/cell with me. But everything tasted phenomenal and got to take some home!!!





Opfoto said:


> I just got mine and am looking forward to using it....I ordered a package deal with 4 different type of pellets....and the torch nozzle...
> 
> I have Jeff's book and have been able to answer a few questions I had.
> 
> A friend of mine smoked a rib roast, 2 turkey breasts and some boneless ribs....watched and learned a few other tips from him too.
> 
> Sorry didn't have a camera/cell with me. But everything tasted phenomenal and got to take some home!!!


----------



## pamoky5

AMNPS?? I've seen this a few times in this forum, what is it?


----------



## smokingearl

pamoky5 said:


> AMNPS?? I've seen this a few times in this forum, what is it?


https://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------



## pamoky5

Thx Earl, do you use one in an MES? Work better than the chip tube?


----------



## smokingearl

I love the 5x8 AMPS. Filled up it'll smoke for 11 hours. I like being able to buy all kinds of different flavored pellets from the same site. The chip loader works ok but I don't like to keep adding chips ever 25 minutes and around here I'm limited to what flavored chips I can even get. AMPS for the win!


----------



## Bearcarver

Opfoto said:


> I just got mine and am looking forward to using it....I ordered a package deal with 4 different type of pellets....and the torch nozzle...
> 
> I have Jeff's book and have been able to answer a few questions I had.
> 
> A friend of mine smoked a rib roast, 2 turkey breasts and some boneless ribs....watched and learned a few other tips from him too.
> 
> Sorry didn't have a camera/cell with me. But everything tasted phenomenal and got to take some home!!!


Sounds like you're pretty well hooked, now!!

Check out my Step by Steps for things you can do with an MES:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## newberrykc

30" bought from QVC.  just recently purchased the AMPS pellet smoker and used it last night for the first time.


----------



## opfoto

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds like you're pretty well hooked, now!!
> 
> Check out my Step by Steps for things you can do with an MES:
> 
> Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.
> 
> Bear


Bear,

I have been nosing around your "step by steps" and want to THANK YOU in advance for all the effort you put into them. I am looking forward to doing my 1st pulled pork very soon. And yes I feel alot better armed as I am. I will be borrowing some of your steps and will let you know how I make out...and this time with Qview!

Thank you,

Marc


----------



## bulldog2

Got mine from Lowes. I like it overall but I like my Big Chief better. I'm only on my 4th session with the MES. I am finding that there ash particles settling on the food which I do not get in my BC. I am trying to figure out how to prevent this.  Also, the MES does not produce as smoky a flavor as the Big Chief.

My MES is a digital type with the controls on the top front.


----------



## maplenut

Looky what I am an owner of!













Mes 40.jpg



__ maplenut
__ Feb 4, 2016






Now I just to season it and decide what the first thing I will be smoking in it.


----------



## bauchjw

MapleNut said:


> Looky what I am an owner of!
> Congrats! Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mes 40.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ maplenut
> __ Feb 4, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just to season it and decide what the first thing I will be smoking in it.


----------



## theboyler

MapleNut said:


> Looky what I am an owner of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mes 40.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ maplenut
> __ Feb 4, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just to season it and decide what the first thing I will be smoking in it.


----------



## mummel

Nice, dont forget the $30 Sams warranty.


----------



## ikcthai

I have just purchased a Masterbuilt 2 door, propane gas, smoker [model 20051311] In Thailland.   I am a newcomer to smoking so am finding the experience exciting.   So far - so good [beginners luck??].   The only criticism I have is in the gas control.   From what I read you would never use the high or medium setting as that creates too much heat [other than for cleaning the unit].   Even the low setting is too high to obtain a typical 200-260F temperature.   Fortunately the dealer was able to show me how to juggle between high and off to get the right degree of gas which is still quite difficult and frustrating.   Am I missing something?   Another problem  -  the unit came with a small cast iron fry pan in which to place the wood blocks which makes it easier to clean.   However I am having a problem in getting the wood blocks to char and thus do not get the quantity of smoke I would like.   I am using oak blocks which I bought along with the unit [very expensive here in Thailand at almost USD100 for a small box imported from the USA - am going to try out the local fruit tree wood of which I have plenty on the farm].   When I started with curing the unit the blocks charred easy at 400F!!!   Any ideas / suggestions from you experienced smokers will be appreciated.   Thanks,   Iain in Thailand


----------



## Bearcarver

ikcthai said:


> I have just purchased a Masterbuilt 2 door, propane gas, smoker [model 20051311] In Thailland.   I am a newcomer to smoking so am finding the experience exciting.   So far - so good [beginners luck??].   The only criticism I have is in the gas control.   From what I read you would never use the high or medium setting as that creates too much heat [other than for cleaning the unit].   Even the low setting is too high to obtain a typical 200-260F temperature.   Fortunately the dealer was able to show me how to juggle between high and off to get the right degree of gas which is still quite difficult and frustrating.   Am I missing something?   Another problem  -  the unit came with a small cast iron fry pan in which to place the wood blocks which makes it easier to clean.   However I am having a problem in getting the wood blocks to char and thus do not get the quantity of smoke I would like.   I am using oak blocks which I bought along with the unit [very expensive here in Thailand at almost USD100 for a small box imported from the USA - am going to try out the local fruit tree wood of which I have plenty on the farm].   When I started with curing the unit the blocks charred easy at 400F!!!   Any ideas / suggestions from you experienced smokers will be appreciated.   Thanks,   Iain in Thailand


Hi Lain!!

This Thread is actually for MES stuff (Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse).

I'm sure you will get better results on your Propane questions if you go to the "Propane" Forum, and ask your questions there:

Check this link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/109/propane-smokers

I've heard them talk about something called a "Needle Valve".

Bear


----------



## ilinismoker

Hey ilinismoker here I just seasoned a MES 40 this evening love the smell of the smoker got it from Lowe's with a discount I am ready to smoke something and it will be soon


----------



## watashi

Bought my 30inch MES two weeks ago.  Smoked pork after seasoning the MES.  Good but I realized I needed a therm inside the smoker.  Got my ThermPro remote and this

weekend did whole hens (brined) for the family (daughters and inlaws).  Realized I needed an A-Maze-N smoked maze.  Got that and some pellets I ordered yesterday.  Can't

wait to smoke whatever comes next. Heck of a learning curve here.  But I'm having a lotta fun.  Isn't that a large part of this?

Happy to ba a noob and grateful for all the sage advice from those more experienced in this process.


----------



## Bearcarver

Watashi said:


> Bought my 30inch MES two weeks ago.  Smoked pork after seasoning the MES.  Good but I realized I needed a therm inside the smoker.  Got my ThermPro remote and this
> 
> weekend did whole hens (brined) for the family (daughters and inlaws).  Realized I needed an A-Maze-N smoked maze.  Got that and some pellets I ordered yesterday.  Can't
> 
> wait to smoke whatever comes next. Heck of a learning curve here.  But I'm having a lotta fun.  Isn't that a large part of this?
> 
> Happy to ba a noob and grateful for all the sage advice from those more experienced in this process.


Congrats on you new Smoker!!

This might help a bit with that learning curve:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## jackfrazee

Well after 7-8 weeks my 40" MES arrived from Cabelas, seasoned it last night and plan to break'er in with a few pork loins.


----------



## m00se

40" 800 watter at Lowes on blowout for $128. Haven't used it yet due to weather constraints and waiting on a cover and some seam sealer from Amazon. I'll set this puppy next to my WSM and use it for cold smoking with my AMNPS mostly. Eatin good in the neighborhood!


----------



## david what

I did 40 lbs if shoulders in mine today.












20160304_212840.jpg



__ david what
__ Mar 5, 2016






Final results












20160305_154354.jpg



__ david what
__ Mar 5, 2016


----------



## harry444

Bought mine at home depot this weekend cooking a Boston butt today looks so yummy hope it tastes as good as it looks

I was using a Weber for years electric is so much easier then charcoal.

my smoker is a MES 30" (gen,2.5 with the controls on the front).


----------



## mummel

m00se said:


> 40" 800 watter at Lowes on blowout for $128. Haven't used it yet due to weather constraints and waiting on a cover and some seam sealer from Amazon. I'll set this puppy next to my WSM and use it for cold smoking with my AMNPS mostly. Eatin good in the neighborhood!


What gen?


----------



## m00se

mummel said:


> What gen?


I...I don't know? How do you tell?


----------



## mummel

jackfrazee said:


> Well after 7-8 weeks my 40" MES arrived from Cabelas, seasoned it last night and plan to break'er in with a few pork loins.


I have the same one.  You'll never look back.


----------



## m00se

m00se said:


> I...I don't know? How do you tell?


Quoting myself I know. It's a model 20076515 and it's 1200 watts not 800 like I was lead to believe. I had to go to the shop and read the service tags on the back of it. Good thing I did too, because I was in the process of shopping for a Auber PID dual probe controller or equivalent. Is this one new gen/old gen?


----------



## Bearcarver

m00se said:


> Quoting myself I know. It's a model 20076515 and it's 1200 watts not 800 like I was lead to believe. I had to go to the shop and read the service tags on the back of it. Good thing I did too, because I was in the process of shopping for a Auber PID dual probe controller or equivalent. Is this one new gen/old gen?


I was going to say something about that maybe not being only 800 watts, but I looked it up, and there has been some MES 40 units with only 800, but I think they were all pre-2010 MES 40s. So I just kept my mouth shut (so to speak). 

Do you have a Pic of the inside & outside?

Bear


----------



## m00se

Bearcarver said:


> I was going to say something about that maybe not being only 800 watts, but I looked it up, and there has been some MES 40 units with only 800, but I think they were all pre-2010 MES 40s. So I just kept my mouth shut (so to speak).
> 
> Do you have a Pic of the inside & outside?
> 
> Bear


This is the one I bought, Bear. It was on sale at the time. I will go to the shop and snap some better pix tomorrow and paste them here. There's surprisingly little about it that I can find.

http://goo.gl/OAtPMA

It's a "signature" model only sold at Lowe's and has a big picture of John Mclemore plastered all over the box.This is the only thing they have on their site about it: 

https://www.masterbuilt.com/john-mclemore-signature-series

I've been lurking here and learning a lot about this smoker and the WSM, which I also have. From what I gather, the built-in digital controller/thermometer is pretty sketchy and bypassing them with a good controller like the Auber WSD-1500GPH dual probe would be a good idea. I will call them tomorrow to determine whether the lower wattage unit (the WSD-1200GPH at 1500w) would be adequate or if I should spend the big bucks on the 1800 watter. Thanks for your help and input!

Bob


----------



## smokingearl

If it doesn't have BT it's s gen 2


----------



## Bearcarver

m00se said:


> This is the one I bought, Bear. It was on sale at the time. I will go to the shop and snap some better pix tomorrow and paste them here. There's surprisingly little about it that I can find.
> 
> http://goo.gl/OAtPMA
> 
> It's a "signature" model only sold at Lowe's and has a big picture of John Mclemore plastered all over the box.This is the only thing they have on their site about it:
> 
> https://www.masterbuilt.com/john-mclemore-signature-series
> 
> I've been lurking here and learning a lot about this smoker and the WSM, which I also have. From what I gather, the built-in digital controller/thermometer is pretty sketchy and bypassing them with a good controller like the Auber WSD-1500GPH dual probe would be a good idea. I will call them tomorrow to determine whether the lower wattage unit (the WSD-1200GPH at 1500w) would be adequate or if I should spend the big bucks on the 1800 watter. Thanks for your help and input!
> 
> Bob


Both of those links look like Gen #2 units. I wouldn't buy them.

I would go for the Gen #2.5 or Gen #1--------Most of them are 1200Watts.

Bear


----------



## m00se

Thank you, Bear. I'm still not clear on these generational differences. Is there a write-up on them somewhere, because I've googled and found very little to nothing on the topic. It's a day late and a dollar short for me. I've bought it and put it together already.. Thank again for sharing your knowledge!

m00se


----------



## Bearcarver

m00se said:


> Thank you, Bear. I'm still not clear on these generational differences. Is there a write-up on them somewhere, because I've googled and found very little to nothing on the topic. It's a day late and a dollar short for me. I've bought it and put it together already.. Thank again for sharing your knowledge!
> 
> m00se


Below is one I did that tells a few things.

However this doesn't tell exactly how to tell them apart.

There are some things that overlap from Generation to Generation.

Here ya go:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/235820/masterbuilt-smokers-bear-s-thoughts-findings

Bear


----------



## m00se

Thank you again Bear. I got waylayed today and didn't get down to the shop like I had planned, so I'll get down there tonight and take a few pix so you can get a better idea of which one I have. That thread was informative.

I'm hoping the Auber controller will allow me to not have to play around too awful much and combined with the Amazen pellet smoker I hope to get some good food out of it.

m00se


----------



## Bearcarver

m00se said:


> Thank you again Bear. I got waylayed today and didn't get down to the shop like I had planned, so I'll get down there tonight and take a few pix so you can get a better idea of which one I have. That thread was informative.
> 
> I'm hoping the Auber controller will allow me to not have to play around too awful much and combined with the Amazen pellet smoker I hope to get some good food out of it.
> 
> m00se


I'm sure you'll do Great !!   You'll see!!

My "Step by Step Index" is linked at the bottom of all of my posts. They can give you a good start on most things.

Bear


----------



## m00se

Ok, got a chance to swing by and take some shots. I hope there's enough here to determine it's pedigree.

Cheers!













ry7ZA5G.jpg



__ m00se
__ Mar 8, 2016


















0ODxGdh.jpg



__ m00se
__ Mar 8, 2016


















qKJAKGI.jpg



__ m00se
__ Mar 8, 2016


















CszeV2s.jpg



__ m00se
__ Mar 8, 2016


----------



## smokingearl

It's a gen 2.


----------



## Bearcarver

m00se said:


> Ok, got a chance to swing by and take some shots. I hope there's enough here to determine it's pedigree.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qKJAKGI.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ m00se
> __ Mar 8, 2016


OK---Like Earl said, That is a Gen #2. The easiest way to tell is by that Slanted Drip Plate above the chip burner.

That is only in a Gen #2 unit, and it is the biggest problem with the Gen #2 (IMHO).

Bear


----------



## m00se

Thanks guys. So I've eliminated the controller problems with the Auber PID, and the smoke issues with the AMNPS. Where do I go from here? I'd really like to get this smoker to the level where I can set it for long cooks...you know, briskets, big pig parts, etc.... I'm pretty handy they tell me (I can set the clock on a VCR for instance) and I have experience with wires (you should see the front of this desk!). 

You have been SO helpful. I am in awe of the wealth of knowledge on this forum and your willingness to share it!

EDIT: Also, this is a perfect instance where an impulse buy due to a dramatic price discount ends up costing you substantially more than the original asking price, sometimes in magic dust and twirly lights, to make it work as advertised.

EDIT #2: I'm a sucker for a good deal! And I am passionate about my hobbies!


----------



## dbriefly

Bought mine at Lowes this weekend for $199 - 30" MES with front controls.  While I prefer to shop at Home Depot, my local store didn't have any.  I got tired of lugging propane around.  Since I'm legally blind and can't drive, it was always a hassle planning to get propane for my propane smoker.  I've been smoking meat for 20 years.  The first was a Brinkman charcoal bullet style, then a Brinkman with an electric element, then a Brinkman with a propane burner, and finally a Masterbuilt with a propane burner. I've loved them all and we've had some pretty incredible meals from them.  I'm looking forward to getting the add-on smoke generator, or building a Mailbox mod so I can do some cold smoking this year.  Like I say, it's all good.


----------



## larryb

My 2nd MES has given up the ghost. They seem to last 3 to 4 years.  Looking for a different model / brand that i can just leave on the deck in the weather. Any recommendations?


----------



## Bearcarver

LarryB said:


> My 2nd MES has given up the ghost. They seem to last 3 to 4 years. Looking for a different model / brand that i can just leave on the deck in the weather. Any recommendations?


I wouldn't do that with any electric smoker, unless it has a cover that is "WATERPROOF". My Son put his in a big storage box, on his deck, he got from Home Depot.

My MES 30 is 7 years old & my MES 40 is 6 years old, and they both still work fine. Had to replace a 29 cent connector in the MES 40 last year.

Smokers other than Electric, I guess you just have to keep them from rusting too bad.

Bear


----------



## m00se

So I had a little time tonight and decided that I'd prep the 40 for next weekend's Boston butt and pulled turkey marathon. After 33 trips to Home Depot and Lowe's over the past couple of nights I finally got it slapped together about an hour ago. This is how I modded it. I didn't take any step-by-step pix because I assumed there are hundreds of how-to's out there already. Wire nuts, Form A Gasket, repurposed sheet metal, and time mostly. Oh, and about half a dozen Dremel cut-off wheels. Those darned things are expensive!













DKCPO4w.jpg



__ m00se
__ Mar 13, 2016






I did incorporate the high temperature cut-off sensor, but I'm not happy with how I had to attach it. It's just bare (insulated) 12 gauge wire coming out of the box there, and under the plate with the thin gasket only. I'll have to brainstorm that a bit and come up with something a little more water resistant and safe. I might put a box over it like the one on the calrod. This picture is misleading because it looks like I have the sensor connected to that flexible conduit. It isn't.













eooBX2O.jpg



__ m00se
__ Mar 13, 2016


















8CfBkup.jpg



__ m00se
__ Mar 13, 2016






I'm connecting an Auber WSD-1200GPH with the clip-probe to it. Then it's headed out to my sister's house where I keep my WSM (I live in an apartment in the city - no smoking). I'll take it through the auto-tune and burn off all the oils. Hopefully have a useful smoker soon! Everything original is intact and wrapped so if I ever decide to revert back to OEM I can with little hassle. Just a few screw holes unaccounted for ;-)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## miatawnt2b

really nice clean work there. makes mine look like a frankenMES.


----------



## cmayna

Nice work m00se.  You'll love the Auber controller.


----------



## m00se

Thanks cmayna  and miatawnt2b. Let's see how she does for this weekend's party. We have 30 people over for the afternoon. Butts and Breasts, Butts and Breasts LOL

Cheers!


----------



## jimmy1957

Butts and Breasts, Where is my invitation? LOL.


----------



## m00se




----------



## alwaysntraining

As of yesterday I am an owner of what I think will be a great smoker. I have always used electric smokers but this is a nice upgrade. I bought mine at Academy Sports. No one else came close to their price!


----------



## m00se

Awesome! I got the inaugural smoke coming up tomorrow night for mine. I am praying to the PID gods that I have it set up correctly for the pork butts and turkey breast. I ran it for a short time yesterday and it hit 275 F and sat rock solid for an hour. Speaking of Academy, I had never heard of them until someone here showed us the great deals he got on some equipment. I checked their site out and grabbed one of these: http://www.academy.com/shop/Product_10151_10051_3174053_-1_

I haven't used it yet, but I have 4 slabs of bacon I just cold smoked that I'll jam through it soon.

Have fun with your new smokerator!


----------



## alwaysntraining

That looks nice and what a price. I payed 299.99. That was 130.00+/- than Walmart or Amazon. I thought it must be a different model but nope all the same. Model 20070311. I am new to these but see there are popular upgrades. What are a few good tips? I upgrade everything, can`t keep my hands off.


----------



## dr k

m00se said:


> Awesome! I got the inaugural smoke coming up tomorrow night for mine. I am praying to the PID gods that I have it set up correctly for the pork butts and turkey breast. I ran it for a short time yesterday and it hit 275 F and sat rock solid for an hour. Speaking of Academy, I had never heard of them until someone here showed us the great deals he got on some equipment. I checked their site out and grabbed one of these: http://www.academy.com/shop/Product_10151_10051_3174053_-1_
> 
> I haven't used it yet, but I have 4 slabs of bacon I just cold smoked that I'll jam through it soon.
> 
> Have fun with your new smokerator!


About the food slicer link.  If it's under 200 watts take it slow.  These aren't the Hobart $700+ slicers you see behind the deli counter that rip slices in seconds.  When I got my food slicer I went for the best price not under 200 watts and got it for $75.

-Kurt


----------



## m00se

Yes I totally agree, Kurt. I keep my eye on craigslist for "that one special deal" on a used commercial slicer...so far though...nada. I spent a few decades in restaurant kitchens and indeed these little squirts don't even come close. I took this one out of the box and first thing I noticed is that the blade runs at about 55-60 rpm, and has about a 1/16" wobble LOL...

I knew it was a gamble but at $36? Why not.


----------



## jimmy1957

for a slicer you guys could try the Chef's Choice 615, I got mine about 2 months ago and love it so far, It's not a heavy duty one but it gets the job done.


----------



## m00se

jimmy1957 said:


> for a slicer you guys could try the Chef's Choice 615, I got mine about 2 months ago and love it so far, It's not a heavy duty one but it gets the job done.


Before I saw this "deal" the 615 was the one I had picked out to buy. They seem to get good reviews on Amazon. I have ~10 lbs of smoked bacon I just stuck in the freezer to firm up and I'll be putting the slicer to the test shortly.


----------



## old sarge

I have been using the same Rival electric slicer for at least 3 decades.  Does a nice job; not perfect but nice.


----------



## jimmy1957

That's what I did, Just Google what is the best slicer to buy and that is what comes up, I know sometimes you can't believe the reviews but I took the chance, I looked for about 2 weeks before I finally decided to spend $120 and get it.


----------



## m00se

Well, I just did the first slab. The motor doesn't seem to have much trouble anyway. The sliding bed leaves a bit to be desired. It's sloppy and "not precise". The food holder or "grip" in slicer vernacular (the part that you use to push the food into the blade) has a gap where the bacon sits so that only 1/3 or so actually contacts it. This makes you use your fingers to keep an even pressure on the meat. Having about 30 years of experience with these things leads me to believe I will probably save my pennies and  go for the Chef's Choice. The clincher is that the bed and grip are not removable so while bacon isn't particularly messy, other foods might make it a PITA to clean this thing.

It was worth the $36 gamble, and it will get me through these slabs. However, I see Craigslist in it's future.


----------



## bsmhaze

image.jpeg



__ bsmhaze
__ Mar 19, 2016





I have had my MES 30 for 5 years and love it! Of course, it has gone through some mods. Gutting the chip tray and adding the mailbox mod has been totally worth it!


----------



## m00se

Man, I wish I took pix of the pork butts and turkey I did night before last. The Auber controller locked on 235F and kept it rock solid through the 12 hour cook. We had a slight breeze and it was in the low 20's overnight, with the Amazen blasting pecan smoke. It was a sight to behold. I threw a hollowed out cabbage in there with some chicken "Better Than Bouillon" and a stick of butter. Lordy momma, soooo good! The party peaked at about 35 people and compliments were flyin. They especially liked the smoked turkey. It was so moist and succulent. All in all very pleased with the results, but man, do pork butts make a mess!


----------



## rschriv

Did you set uphe auber controller based on the auto config, or did you have some settings for it. I have that controller, and have

used it with a Cookshack Cookette, but not on the MES. I would like to use it there, and was just wondering what the settings

would be.

Rod


----------



## m00se

Hey Rod,

I used it straight out of the box. I'm still trying to understand the instructions, I have to admit. They're more or less like reading Chinese to me. After spending a bit of time googling and reading, I have figured out how to set the auto-tune. I did start it, but after it sat there blinking at me for almost an hour I got paranoid and did a factory reset (#666 wouldn't you know). That reverted it back to the factory settings and I just set it to the temperature (235f) and set the upper and lower limits for the probes and went to town. I will eventually tune it but as of right now it's working pretty darned good as is. Part of my problem figuring it out is that whoever wrote the manual skips parts that are intuitive to them, but for me the n00b, complete gibberish. I wish there was a sort of cheat-sheet for this thing.

Hope this helps -

tl;dr - I think the factory settings will work fine as is.


----------



## cbsmokes

Just got a MES 30 John McLemores signature series, I got it at a silent auction/charity for a fallen vet. I have no idea where it was purchased but I can't find that exact model anywhere else. Has the 2 gen interiors. But wheels and tilt bar like the 40s  so I like it so far. Only did seasoning so far, smelled great did great smoke at the 275. Tryed it again at later at 200 only got faint smoke and only when the element had kicked on it disappeared when element went off. Plan to do some leg quarters this weekend (heard it's real hard to mess that up) and play with airflow, chips, and other variables to get smoke continuous. Do have a AMNPS 5×8 (I think that's how y'all abbreviate that) on the way after seeing all the rave about it on here. Overall I think MES is a quality product, could be better but we all don't get a golden crapper do we. I just want good food and little hassle.


----------



## bauchjw

Congrats on the new MES and I'm glad to hear it's for a good cause. You will enjoy it!


----------

